# MSBD Convo #54: Eternal Knocking!!!!



## Byrd (Apr 7, 2016)

​
Jirou delivering out Justice with the Knocks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lucino (Apr 7, 2016)

Spot for sale.


----------



## manidk (Apr 7, 2016)

Fuck.

If Knocking is done to this convo, it may be around for years.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 7, 2016)

Where the hell you been




> Fuck.
> 
> If Knocking is done to this convo, it may be around for years.



Hence the name...


----------



## BreakFlame (Apr 7, 2016)

I want an explanation for that move.


Not for any real reason, I just wanna see them technobabble away timestop


----------



## manidk (Apr 9, 2016)

Byrd, did you forget to tell someone to sticky this thread?


----------



## Tacocat (Apr 9, 2016)

Leaving it un-stickied could be fun. Either we post in it at least enough to keep it on the first page or else it will be lost to us.


----------



## manidk (Apr 9, 2016)

Tacocat said:


> Leaving it un-stickied could be fun. Either we post in it at least enough to keep it on the first page or else it will be lost to us.



Survival Convo.

I like it.


----------



## AgentAAA (Apr 9, 2016)

Yeah, I'm sure it'll do fine.
OBD convos are always really active.


----------



## Tacocat (Apr 9, 2016)

??

It took us almost half a year to complete the last one.


----------



## AgentAAA (Apr 9, 2016)

Tacocat said:


> ??
> 
> It took us almost half a year to complete the last one.


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 9, 2016)

Thats funny i guess


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 9, 2016)

Convos are ...

the way of the past


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 9, 2016)

True men can shittalk without Stick convos


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Apr 9, 2016)

This is actually kinda an eyesore not being stickied but I can't do anything about that atm.


----------



## LazyWaka (Apr 9, 2016)

Do you guys want me to sticky this thread? Because I have to admit



> Leaving it un-stickied could be fun. Either we post in it at least enough to keep it on the first page or else it will be lost to us.



This does seem like a fun idea.


----------



## BreakFlame (Apr 9, 2016)

The fact that we have to comment to keep it up might actually attract enough attention to make it relevant.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 9, 2016)

Why not? it can be fun


----------



## xenos5 (Apr 9, 2016)

Sucks Toei had to do such a shit job with the anime and we probably won't get another one 

It would've been so cool to see 100% Jirou animated well. All the moves he showed off on chapter 366 were hype AF  .


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 10, 2016)

Pls 
No matter how many classic fans drops super there is no way that shit aint banging in blu rays
thats toei reason d'etre after all


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 10, 2016)

I'm pretty sure he was talking about Toriko.


----------



## xenos5 (Apr 10, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I'm pretty sure he was talking about Toriko.



Yup. Thx for clearing that up for me.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 10, 2016)

I've heard bad things about the Toriko anime and in comparison to the manga in particular, but should I just completely avoid it?


----------



## P-X 12 (Apr 10, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I've heard bad things about the Toriko anime and in comparison to the manga in particular, but should I just completely avoid it?



Short version? Definitely.

Long version? Yes. Basically it has some of the same problems as One Piece; sub par animation, wonky pacing and they censored most of the violence heavily (to the point where most wounds don't bleed and gore is pretty much nonexistent).

But if you're going to watch it, watch it up to the Cooking Festival Arc and jump ship. They basically go for an anime only ending (and an incredibly shit one at that).


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 10, 2016)

That's basically what I've heard. It would probably be better to just re-read the manga at some point. I'm still somewhat behind on almost all of my manga anyway.

I think I saw some OVA version of ep 1 that covered that first chapter, but didn't censor it as much as the TV series does. Still made by Toei though.

The OP song doesn't sound too bad, though 

[youtube]vkvpA08IJDU[/youtube]


----------



## Tacocat (Apr 10, 2016)

In any case, the other convo should probably be removed, Waka.


----------



## P-X 12 (Apr 10, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> That's basically what I've heard. It would probably be better to just re-read the manga at some point. I'm still somewhat behind on almost all of my manga anyway.
> 
> I think I saw some OVA version of ep 1 that covered that first chapter, but didn't censor it as much as the TV series does. Still made by Toei though.
> 
> ...



If your talking about the OVA I'm thinking of, that was made by Ufotable.

Also, I'll give the Toei anime one thing; there are some good spots in the OST (also, both OPs were pretty decent).


----------



## Ramius (Apr 10, 2016)

You could also just skip Toriko altogether, manga or not, familia


----------



## AgentAAA (Apr 10, 2016)

To bring it up, by the way, it's pretty sad that Kubo

*Spoiler*: __ 




Showed Zaraki's bankai



And I'm still bored and uninterested. given how much of a forum meme it became, and given how showing off cool shikais and bankais we hadn't seen before was the only thing Kubo's managed to make cool (Like with Rukia, Renji, etc.), I was really expecting more... well, of anything, really.


----------



## manidk (Apr 10, 2016)

I mean, it fits Zaraki and his squad's whole shtick perfectly.


----------



## Tacocat (Apr 10, 2016)

We're already slacking 

Speaking of Toei/DBS, is Gohan relevant yet?


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 10, 2016)

Jirou is by far the best of the disciples honestly.


----------



## manidk (Apr 10, 2016)

I love that even unreleased Jirou's moveset is still centered around knocking.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 11, 2016)

Sucks that he is gonna die


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Apr 11, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> That's basically what I've heard. It would probably be better to just re-read the manga at some point. I'm still somewhat behind on almost all of my manga anyway.



It would, pre-skip was pretty fun 

Anime isnt worth it unless you dont mind censoring


----------



## AgentAAA (Apr 11, 2016)

manidk said:


> I mean, it fits Zaraki and his squad's whole shtick perfectly.



maybe?
It could be berserk mode... but it might also just make him a reddish dude with a broke sword and an x on his face.
Either way, though, design is less than inspiring and the actual fight scenes with it are as boring as any other random stomp fight Kubo does nowadays.
It's not comparable to Rukia or Renji's bankai reveal in cool factor, and is probably the least impressive bankai I've seen so far. It shows Kubo can't even do bankai reveal right anymore and is probably what I'd consider the final nail in the already-finely-acupunctured coffin.



Tacocat said:


> Speaking of Toei/DBS, is Gohan relevant yet?



o-hohoho no.
He was going to make Beerus's tournament... But cancelled for a meeting


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Apr 11, 2016)

Nooooooo! This thread is already stickied. I was going to mess with you guys. Oh well, I can still ban Imagine.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 11, 2016)

Midora tho 

They're all quality.


----------



## manidk (Apr 11, 2016)

AgentAAA said:


> maybe?
> It could be berserk mode... but it might also just make him a reddish dude with a broke sword and an x on his face.
> Either way, though, design is less than inspiring and the actual fight scenes with it are as boring as any other random stomp fight Kubo does nowadays.
> It's not comparable to Rukia or Renji's bankai reveal in cool factor, and is probably the least impressive bankai I've seen so far. It shows Kubo can't even do bankai reveal right anymore and is probably what I'd consider the final nail in the already-finely-acupunctured coffin.



He's pretty berserk by the looks of it.  Modeled after an Oni.  It also wouldn't fit Kenny at all to have some crazy broken bankai with weird abilities.  And what do you mean by least impressive?  It's pretty clear that he got a massive strength boost.  It's basically Tensa Zangetsu for power instead of speed.

And your last sentence kinda falls apart since Urahara and Kyoraku's bankais were both pretty cool and equally fitting to their themes.


----------



## manidk (Apr 11, 2016)

Your shit taste is noted yet again, Stables. 

Although I agree about Ikkaku being dope.


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 12, 2016)

I like Kenpachi's bankai honestly.


----------



## xenos5 (Apr 12, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Midora tho
> 
> They're all quality.



It's kinda hilarious for me reading new toriko chapter discussions in the toriko section with Disciple fans and Eight King fans arguing amongst each other over which is more powerful and calling eachother fanboys and insulting one another 

it's like an endless pissing contest. And the eight king side has had to get into defensive overdrive with new statements coming out supporting 100% Jirou>>>>>Eight Kings


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 12, 2016)

So I started reading Haikyuu and currently at chapter 69.

They lost the match and was supposed to be out of the tournament.

I though interhigh is the last game for the third years.

and still in the later chapters the third year in every school are still playing. How come?


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 12, 2016)

iirc after interhigh there is the winter cup
usually the 3rd years dont play because they need to study the shit out them for finals
maybe haikyuu third years are geniuses


----------



## Byrd (Apr 12, 2016)

This anime season looks to be top notch


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 12, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> iirc after interhigh there is the winter cup
> usually the 3rd years dont play because they need to study the shit out them for finals
> maybe haikyuu third years are geniuses



So basically the author made the main characters team lose their only chance for a national with the third years but at the same time he felt bad about letting go of all the 3rd year.. well that's some bad writing.

Not that it really matters but it kind of sucks.



Anyway I'm currently at chapter 80.


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 12, 2016)

well yeah...
then again i think something similar happened in kuroko no ?
or was there no 3rd year in the main team on the first arc ? 
i actually think i remember something about first arc being just the second year of the basketball club so maybe that was it


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 12, 2016)

I think they are all second year, and Kuroko's gen are first year.

Slam dunk still did it best.


----------



## AgentAAA (Apr 12, 2016)

manidk said:


> He's pretty berserk by the looks of it.  Modeled after an Oni.  It also wouldn't fit Kenny at all to have some crazy broken bankai with weird abilities.  And what do you mean by least impressive?  It's pretty clear that he got a massive strength boost.  It's basically Tensa Zangetsu for power instead of speed.
> 
> And your last sentence kinda falls apart since Urahara and Kyoraku's bankais were both pretty cool and equally fitting to their themes.



he has a berserk look, but we don't have any actual indication.
And you're right, it wouldn't fit Kenny to have some broken weird bankai ability.
that doesn't mean his current one wasn't portrayed boringly though.
Ichigo's just boosted speed, and it was still a much cooler bankai reveal than this.
Kenny uses bankai just in the middle of fighting a guy stronger
suddenly he overpowers him because of course he does, it's his bankai reveal time.

no real indication of his superpotent speed or power, or anything for scale. he just punches the guy and he goes down, really. unless you count knocking him over I guess.
Fight's done in one issue and we're still not exactly sure what the bankai even does for Kenny other than a vague stat boost.

you can do pure statz boosts well - Grimmjow, Ulquiorra, Ikkaku, and etc. all come to mind. Fuck, DBZ's the poster child for just having transformations that boost stats and do nothing else, and I still get excited watching him power up against Frieza whenever I watch that scene again.

I don't get that with Kenpachi though, and it has nothing to do with it just being a stat boost. It was just boring and ridiculous.




> And your last sentence kinda falls apart since Urahara and Kyoraku's bankais were both pretty cool and equally fitting to their themes.



DIdn't say they weren't. Loved both their bankai's. But if Ken's bankai is any example, Kubo's starting to just go through the motions for those, too.


----------



## AgentAAA (Apr 12, 2016)

also, holy crap, I've cleared 4000 posts.
It's amazing, if only for how little impact I've managed to make despite that volume.


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 12, 2016)

kenny bankai is Knocking 
im calling it


----------



## Əyin (Apr 13, 2016)

*By the Hoary Hosts of Hoggoth...

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwcSki7r9cQ[/youtube]*


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Apr 13, 2016)

xenos5 said:


> It's kinda hilarious for me reading new toriko chapter discussions in the toriko section with Disciple fans and Eight King fans arguing amongst each other over which is more powerful and calling eachother fanboys and insulting one another
> 
> it's like an endless pissing contest. And the eight king side has had to get into defensive overdrive with new statements coming out supporting 100% Jirou>>>>>Eight Kings



It wont end anytime soon either, since its so easy to get a rise out of the 8K-fans 

At this point its probably easier to have a normal discussion about the chapters on Millenium-forums


----------



## xenos5 (Apr 13, 2016)

Byrd said:


> This anime season looks to be top notch



Definitely. BNH, Re:Zero, Bungou Stray Dogs, Joker game. It's awesome 



Black Leg Sanji said:


> It wont end anytime soon either, since its so easy to get a rise out of the 8K-fans
> 
> At this point its probably easier to have a normal discussion about the chapters on Millenium-forums





I'd pay to see their reaction if it turned out Derous was killed by NEO off-screen


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 13, 2016)

this season has been quite good so far
anyway
mayoiga 2

*Spoiler*: __ 




i'm not sure how they expect to do a cliffhanger ending like that when the audience knows perfectly well what is happening between vomit girl and yotsun
like everybody thinks they went missing but it is heavily implied that yottsun is actually "just" trying to rape her somewhere else



i mean it is just lame as fuck for a cliffhanger because we know very well what to expect and if it isnt this then we just got trolled without actually getting any expectations for it to be some true mistery case in the first place


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 13, 2016)

also after episode 21 im positive eureka is one of the biggest cockblockers in the history 
you shall step up this silvouplay game of yours


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Apr 13, 2016)

xenos5 said:


> Definitely. BNH, Re:Zero, Bungou Stray Dogs, Joker game. It's awesome
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Would be hilarious i'm sure

But really hope he gets a fight and he turns out Deathwing-like in abilities (Melting shit with fire breath and cutting ^ (use bro) apart with the wings)


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 13, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> also after episode 21 im positive eureka is one of the biggest cockblockers in the history
> you shall step up this silvouplay game of yours



You wouldn't expect that from her


----------



## lokoxDZz (Apr 13, 2016)

This season surprising me with some good things to watch


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 13, 2016)

Speaking of good things to watch. Gundam Thunderbolt episode 3 is out. I think there's only supposed to be one more episode.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 13, 2016)

Was that the Eureka we were talking about? I kind of considered it but...


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 14, 2016)

About haikyuu currently 146...


*Spoiler*: __ 



I just can't accept the author's bullshit and force feeding us that Oikawa is not a genius when he clearly is depicted as one in almost every showing he has.


----------



## P-X 12 (Apr 14, 2016)

>Catches up on Nanatsu no Taizai

Holy shit Escanor, calm the fuck down. Seriously, he's gonna solo the 10 Commandments at this rate.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Apr 14, 2016)

Still 28 chapters behind

Got some serious badassery to look forward to


----------



## Yak (Apr 14, 2016)

P-X 12 said:


> >Catches up on Nanatsu no Taizai
> 
> Holy shit Escanor, calm the fuck down. Seriously, he's gonna solo the 10 Commandments at this rate.



Nah, he won't. No way in hell. Watch the Comms get up the next chapter and continue and Escanor likely is out for the rest of the tournament.


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 14, 2016)

damn that author really milked that shiratorizawa match.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Apr 14, 2016)

Oh god Kubo had to give hitsugaya some new  power

This dude they are fightning has some good regen


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 14, 2016)

I was talking about pokemon eureka yeah 
Still need to watch eureka seven 
Speaking of which, should i watch the classic or is AO good enough ?


----------



## LazyWaka (Apr 14, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> I was talking about pokemon eureka yeah
> Still need to watch eureka seven
> Speaking of which, should i watch the classic or is AO good enough ?



From what I've heard AO is ass, so I've never seen it. The original (and the movie) is good though. Granted it can be kind of hard to follow at certain points.

It starts picking up around episode 10 and starts getting really good around episode 20.


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 14, 2016)

shade0180 said:


> damn that author really milked that shiratorizawa match.


I just couldnt handle the training arc in the animu tbh  
I mean 8 episodes of training is brutal even if we get to learn about glasses boring past


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 14, 2016)

LazyWaka said:


> From what I've heard AO is ass, so I've never seen it. The original (and the movie) is good though. Granted it can be kind of hard to follow at certain points.
> 
> It starts picking up around episode 10 and starts getting really good around episode 20.


Oh well i was hoping AO was some kind of remasterized 26 episodes evolution of classic 
Looks like im going to watch a 50 episodes animu


----------



## lokoxDZz (Apr 14, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> I was talking about pokemon eureka yeah
> Still need to watch eureka seven
> Speaking of which, should i watch the classic or is AO good enough ?



Pick the classic, AO is really bad, and might even be a offense to the classic


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 14, 2016)

Go with the classic.


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 14, 2016)

Ok got it 
I guess i will read the mango first just to get a notion given i can easily finish it in a day instead of the week or more the animu will take


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Apr 14, 2016)

*Spoiler*: _Toriko ch 367_ 



Thanks for giving me three great years Jirou-chan




Sad day brehs


----------



## LazyWaka (Apr 14, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> Ok got it
> I guess i will read the mango first just to get a notion given i can easily finish it in a day instead of the week or more the animu will take



The manga isn't much better than AO.


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 14, 2016)

Iwan Watch the anime.

The manga and the anime is not really the same..


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 14, 2016)

Ok i will watch it 
Better be good


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 14, 2016)

The One Piece chapter literally took all the hype I had for Sanji Wedding arc, and WanoKuni arc, took it away, and transferred it to the revierre arc! 

Vivi sama! <3


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 14, 2016)

HxH have a new chapter.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Apr 14, 2016)

That was quite unexpected


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 14, 2016)

Oda better show what happened in Baltigo.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 14, 2016)

Damn... the feels in Toriko

One Piece again with the worldbuilding  

Bleach... literally fucking Kubo 

BHA... Muthafuckering Spider-wood, All-Might, Mount Lady, and Granddad

HxH is back!!


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 14, 2016)

Ever since HxH came back the last time (and to a lesser extent the time before) it's had such a lot of text for a manga especially for the type of series it is, I mean I don't even think seinen packs in that many words. It's a good thing for details and you can tell how meticulous Togashi is being with even small stuff but that is keeping the plot moving at a snails pace.


----------



## P-X 12 (Apr 14, 2016)

>Bleach

Oh, there had better be an explanation for why Hitsu never used this before now.

>Hunter x Hunter 

Holy shit, the exposition. Am I alone on not caring all that much about the Princes (or at least most of them)? 

Actually, I thought we'd be continuing on the whole "traitor amongst the Chairmen" plotline for now. 

>One Piece

Calling it now, Dragon and co. are heading for Reverie. Also, Carrot's chances for nakama just shot up (still kinda partial on Pedro, though).

>Toriko

Yup, Acacia needs to die. I mean, fuck this guy (also, looks like Midora's next on the chopping block).


----------



## manidk (Apr 14, 2016)

I'm not at all happy with either Don Slime or Jirou's deaths.


----------



## Sablés (Apr 14, 2016)

>not all that happy

u shud be furious

I have no fucking clue what's going on or what a "neo" even is but Jirou didn't deserve that bullshit


----------



## manidk (Apr 14, 2016)

Liquid said:


> >not all that happy
> 
> u shud be furious
> 
> I have no fucking clue what's going on or what a "neo" even is but Jirou didn't deserve that bullshit



Just read the past ten or so chapters for all you need about Neo.

And yeah, furious works.

Literally the stupidest way for Jirou to go out.


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 15, 2016)

> Literally the stupidest way for Jirou to go out.



 Agree..


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 15, 2016)

People getting salty over ji-Kun death ?
People getting salty over ji-Kun death
And so The world keeps moving


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 15, 2016)

I should really catch up on Toriko and One Piece.


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 15, 2016)

> I should really catch up on Toriko



actually you can miss some chapter and you aren't going to feel you are left out.

The arc is basically NEO killing the other characters.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 15, 2016)

> Setsuna's Raison d’etre rejects the belief in god and fights against the unjust in the world. Ability-wise it translates to the ability of constructing the necessary items/weapons/shields and the like to defeat the enemy before him. Under the condition of understanding his enemies Raison d’etre and also that his enemy is stronger than him.



This is extremely broken


----------



## Ramius (Apr 15, 2016)

it feels weird not having read Toriko for like 100+ chapters, then tune in for a couple from time to time and read the last two and STILL get everything. Poor old man, was one of the few based things about the manga. I always knew Acacia is a dickhead, almost quite literally 

Bleach was just Bleach and only thing I enjoyed about OP were like the first couple pages and the last one. HxH was probably the best this week, which isn't too hard to accomplish when you have almost 2 years at hand to come up with a chapter


----------



## Galo de Lion (Apr 15, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]u6yZlGoD5rA[/YOUTUBE]
Cancelled, damn


----------



## ogreigniz (Apr 15, 2016)

Jirou isn't dead


----------



## manidk (Apr 15, 2016)

ogreigniz said:


> Jirou isn't dead



One can only hope.


----------



## ogreigniz (Apr 15, 2016)

Ichiryuu

Don Slime

Jirou

Star

Mansam


my favorite Toriko characters 


Toriko, Buranchi and Zebra are cool too though


----------



## Galo de Lion (Apr 16, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]KDP1QLMz-0c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hardcore (Apr 16, 2016)

MSBD convo was more active when it was in the HST specific section


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 16, 2016)

Just realized that you are hardcore lol  
Ya still alive?


----------



## Hardcore (Apr 16, 2016)

I guesss


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 16, 2016)

>there is a spice wolf 2 
Why the fuck i didnt know about this?


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 16, 2016)

Byrd said:


> HxH is back!!



I'm giving it three weeks at most.


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 16, 2016)

I think togashi should at least finish volume 33 this time 
So this actually might be the case


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 17, 2016)

Damn i wish i still remembered the one i did when i watched that zetsubou sensei episode


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 17, 2016)

So how long do you guys think will HxH last before it enters another Hiatus?


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 17, 2016)

Volume 35 tops 
33 minimun


----------



## Illairen (Apr 17, 2016)

Hardcore said:


> MSBD convo was more active when it was in the HST specific section



True that. With the MSBD gone, the OBD has become so small. Feels like a ghost town.  I miss the old stupid fanwars between naruto and OP fanatics. But I guess all of us got too old for that sooner or later. Even unknown and Gomu don`t show up anymore.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 17, 2016)

gomu was pre-msbd, iirc.


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 17, 2016)

Nah 
When the cancerdome was offed we had literally *days* without a single post in either the convo and the threads on consistent basis
The convo just died a peaceful death and we basically violated its corpse by bringing to the main section


----------



## Hardcore (Apr 18, 2016)

yeah, the convo should have disappeared with it


----------



## lokoxDZz (Apr 18, 2016)

i still miss the days convos were finished in less a day


----------



## Hardcore (Apr 18, 2016)

call flutter again to post ponies

profit


----------



## Fujita (Apr 18, 2016)

if togashi's health is actually improving, maybe there'll be an actual run of chapters 

I don't have any real hopes for that, though 

at this point it just kind of feels like somebody I knew came back as a zombie right after I had resigned myself to their death


----------



## Sablés (Apr 18, 2016)

Fujita said:


> if togashi's health is actually improving



Health? 

I think you mean if he's decided to take a break from DQ


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 18, 2016)

also i just want  hagiwara to stop drawning some randomass beta from endride and go back to bastard
i mean fuck it has been like 6 years or so


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 18, 2016)

Ushio to tora is kicking nuts btw 
Too bad there is an entire season before it for new watchers


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 18, 2016)

Mayoiga is off to another pointless cliffhanger 
Phoenix wright is actually decent but it is just awful to pretend that the cases are remotely difficult 
I mean i literally solved all the "counter arguments" so far during their deliver 
Well it is a childrens game i guess


----------



## lokoxDZz (Apr 18, 2016)

Mayoiga been so weak

ushio & tora tho


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 18, 2016)

Ushio to Tora has been on fire since it started back up this season. Hell it's even out-classing JoJo which airs the same day sometimes.

I'm watching a lot of stuff, but I'd say as a whole it's a pretty strong season. Saturdays are kind of weak, though which is a shame since it pretty much the most shows coming out that day.


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 18, 2016)

Yep mayoiga had a good first ep but so far is kinda meh 
Ushio to tora is being awesome and jojo as well
Need seriously to catch up with the rest of the season,tho


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 18, 2016)

Most of my first impressions have pretty much carried for the ep 2s I've seen so far. Mayoiga is kind of squandering its setup, but all original anime do run a high risk of being good or bad and it's not blatantly bad or anything. That eye in ep 3 was oddly scary (maybe not scary but it stood out in that sort of way) because of the way they drew it.

Macross Delta which I'd basically seen the ep 1 of already has basically been following its expected trend.


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 18, 2016)

Which eye? 
There are like many options tbh  
Do you mean exucutioner bitch, vallaka or jack
regardless the series is fine but didnt live to my ep 1 hype


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 18, 2016)

There was some creepy crazy eye in the bushes at one point in ep 3. They haven't shown who or what it was.


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 18, 2016)

Oh that 
Likely some cannibal who turned feral after the village demise  
I kid but i dont doubt it tbh


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 18, 2016)

Imagine if it actually is a bear. They'd be fucked with no Takamura around.


----------



## Sablés (Apr 19, 2016)

the bear is easily the best character in that show


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 19, 2016)

Liquid said:


> the bear is easily the best character in that show



You'd better be talking about Mayoiga and not Ippo


----------



## lokoxDZz (Apr 19, 2016)

that eye was creepy but i'm calling some mood killer, mayoiga is one of those anime that you can't expect a lot


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 19, 2016)

wasnt his foot too small for a bear or something? 
Also a bear would wreck a tree if he really wanted 
Feral Cannibal is g cannon feggits


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 21, 2016)

All the chapters this week look awesome.


----------



## Ramius (Apr 21, 2016)

Except HxH, it looks fucking wonderful at least.


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 21, 2016)

Well given sailor moon mangaka(togashi waifu) is clearly helping on the background and likely some characters sounds fair really


----------



## Dellinger (Apr 21, 2016)

Kaido just send some guys flying for tens of kilometers


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Apr 21, 2016)

White Hawk said:


> Kaido just send some guys flying for tens of kilometers



Ichibei better watch out


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 21, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]mfPCa0IOR2k[/YOUTUBE]
What the fuck writters smoke on this episode ?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 21, 2016)

Even as a kid it was an outlandish episode. I just watched the ep of Pokemon 'Bridged that covered it not even a week ago.


----------



## ogreigniz (Apr 21, 2016)

This week chapters for now are:

HxH = 9/10

Toriko = 7,5/10

Bleach = 7,5/10


that's how i rate them


----------



## LazyWaka (Apr 22, 2016)

Just read the Mitsuki one shot.

You know Kishi, the Innuendo's with Orochimaru were a lot funnier when you weren't doing them on purpose. 

Also Kishi's use of symbolism is continuing it's trajectory in becoming as unsubtle as fucking possible.


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 22, 2016)

Seriously Kishi should just leave Naruto alone.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Apr 22, 2016)

the yaoi fandom needs to be appeased


----------



## DarkTorrent (Apr 22, 2016)

Mitsuki's perfect CS or whatever looks cool though

similar to Toneri's tenseigan but much better


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 22, 2016)

One Piece, and Hunter x Hunter were on point. 

Idk about Bleach or Toriko didn't read it. Wasn't impressed with Bleach last chapter though.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 22, 2016)

OP: 9/10
HxH: 9/10
BHA: 9/10
Toriko: 8/10
Bleach: 7/10

my ratings


----------



## LazyWaka (Apr 22, 2016)

On the plus side New gen >>> than old gen.

Mitsuki is essentially an academy student and can already use a bit of SM.

Boruto can learn elemental rasengans in less than a day.

Academy Sarada was already comparable to start of part 2 Sakura.

And Pre academy Himawari can one shot Naruto.

Unfortunately for the last case it looks like the new author is retconning Himawari to toddler status.


----------



## ogreigniz (Apr 22, 2016)

The new My Hero Academia chapter is easily 9,5/10 and likely the best chapter of this week's


:allmightnod


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 23, 2016)

Oh hey you can see rep power now


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 23, 2016)

okay what happened with site?


----------



## LazyWaka (Apr 23, 2016)

shade0180 said:


> okay what happened with site?



The update happened.


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 23, 2016)

Waka

can you give us an update of what function got added and removed or is there a thread detailing them?



So we need to reload and search every smiley before we can post??

 fuck


----------



## God Movement (Apr 23, 2016)

Byrd said:


> OP: 9/10
> HxH: 9/10
> BHA: 9/10
> Toriko: 8/10
> ...



Old Layout: 10/10
New Layout 0/10

my ratings

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tacocat (Apr 23, 2016)

Bring Orange/Akatsuki layouts back or riot.


----------



## ogreigniz (Apr 23, 2016)

Orange is easily the best


----------



## manidk (Apr 23, 2016)

This is fucking hideous.


----------



## manidk (Apr 23, 2016)

Ugh, the dead space around avis is horrendous.

Guess I need to drop the transparencies and go back to borders.

Puke.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 23, 2016)

Update looks turrible. 
Also,what the hell's with these trophies?
Addicted? Can't stop? Seriously?


----------



## Tacocat (Apr 23, 2016)

Wait. I'm on mobile, so I can't tell. Are sigs no longer a thing?


----------



## manidk (Apr 24, 2016)

Sigs are still present.


----------



## manidk (Apr 24, 2016)

Holy fuck.

The latest chapter of Sengoku Youko are amazing.

If it keeps going at this pace it's gonna blow Biscuit Hammer out of the water.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Apr 24, 2016)

Ok, so at the risk of being lynched; am I really the only one who doesn't hate this upgrade? In fact, given that I've experienced no bugs; I think it's way better. I mean, the color scheme is atrocious, but it's barely worse than the original Nardo-orange - that's why I always kept it that cool Sasuke blue. The Kakashi one sounded cool on paper, but it hurt my eyes.

Omg the post markers alone are worth the price of admission. I do like being able to tell people exactly what I think about them, and I like it even more when other people can see what I think about other people00not to be a little. So being able to do both with the click of a mouse is pretty awesome.

Also, while the over look is bad, I really like the whole avy next to the thread thing. And I really like all the features being accessible via quick post.

Oh, and it *AUTO SAVES DRAFTS!!! *How is that not the greatest thing ever? I have literally thrown my keyboard over losing shit from crashed browsers/comps.


----------



## Tacocat (Apr 24, 2016)

Actually, it was kind of clean that I started typing a post in my phone, it saved as a draft, and it was still there when I logged in from my laptop...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DarkTorrent (Apr 24, 2016)

all I can say is meh


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 24, 2016)

i did like the upgrade besides some minor stuff and no search function on blogs i guess
and even that was subsistituted by automatic monthly separation of each posters blogs
i literally can instantly control f my way into all the calcs i want 
This gotta be the best idea ever


----------



## Vicotex (Apr 24, 2016)

why the fuck did OBD move from vBulletin to xENFORO?


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 24, 2016)

If they can fix the set backs I think this would work.

I want to get back orange, though.

The Original is atrocious, black is annoying when I'm changing tabs specially if the other site is contrasting color with it.


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 24, 2016)

that much i agree
want my kill la kill one back


----------



## Edward Nygma (Apr 24, 2016)

God Movement said:


> *Old Layout: 10/10*
> New Layout 0/10
> 
> my ratings


Extreme bias is extreme.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Apr 24, 2016)

LazyWaka said:


> Just read the Mitsuki one shot.


Omg dude, where? I have literally scoured the internet performed exactly 2 google searches, and I can't find it anywhere.

You know Kishi, the Innuendo's with Orochimaru were a lot funnier when you weren't doing them on purpose. 
[/QUOTE]


Are you actually implying that Oro's mannerisms were ever accidental? Kishi has never shied from blunt, sexual innuendos - he's had prepubescent boys turning into full-grown, naked women since chapter 1. Then you get Sai and his constant Freudian penis envy. Half a fucking a arc of dick jokes (can't lie, I wasn't even mad). Not to mention Karin's creepy, masochistic, oral fetish.




shade0180 said:


> Seriously *everybody who isn't* Kishi should just leave Naruto alone.


Fixed and agreed. All these spin-off manga are just fanfic to me - I legit can't take them seriously. Fairy Tail Zero (or whatever), Soul Eater, Naruo

Seriously though, silence your blasphemous tongue. I think Kisihi learned a lot from what he did wrong with shippuden; at least that's the feeling I got watching the Boruto movie. I also really like this generation of ninja, and not just the Konoha kids either. 

Shinki (kid with the skeleton puppet and iron sand) looks like a fucking savage. Then you've got the Kumo nin with the bubble-gum and the swords, who looks like he might be the next Hachibi jinchuriki; he was really cool.

I know the end of Shippuden left a really bad taste in people's mouths, but I also think this next generation could end up being really good.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 24, 2016)

it's just a mess.
UI a shit.
also some texts are too big, the separation between the elements in a post is atrocious too.
placements and positioning are just terrible, but it's not like it's impossible to fix.
alsooooooooooooooooo...
at least, it's less shitty when i'm not on mobile.


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 24, 2016)

> I think Kisihi learned a lot from what he did wrong with shippuden



You do know the gaiden and the new extra manga is Kishi's work and they're shit right.

 But I agree the novel writers should also stop.


----------



## LazyWaka (Apr 24, 2016)

Sloth said:


> Omg dude, where? I have literally scoured the internet performed exactly 2 google searches, and I can't find it anywhere.





Here you go.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Edward Nygma (Apr 24, 2016)

How in the name of the great Athiesmo is the UI shit? 

Posting is infinitely better than the previous layout. You are given all of the tools from the quick post. As far as I can tell, there is really no reason to even use the "more options" functions - save maybe to preview a large post. Even quotes and multi quotes can done from the quick post.

Smillies no longer open in their own window or tab, which is good news for anybody running on a slower system. I mean, they are organized for shit, but that's an easy fix. Fuck I'd sort em - it'd take an afternoon at most.

I also really like the option from clicking your avy, especially the option to change it without going to the control panel. 

It just seems like everybody is being a really big fucking baby about this. There are so  many things in this layout that are just *objectively* better than the old layout, but all anybody sees are their own personal glitches, or that it's ugly. It just feels so high-school. 

It's kind of bumming me out. This layout has a bunch of cool features, some of which I personally been waiting a long time, like alerts when I get quoted. Oh, and one that I just now discovered this very second (no joke) - the text box expands, instead of scrolling, as you type. That's awesome. Yet all anybody wants to do is bitch.  

If you have had legit glitches because of this switch; lost accounts/posts, mass link changes, etcc then  I sympathize with you, I really do. But if you are legitimately angry about things like avy space, font size, or just that it's ugly - then you are childish, whiny, self-entitled/absorbed twat. 

This is really more of a rant then a reply....
:yeahsorry


----------



## Tacocat (Apr 24, 2016)

I think overall it is functionally better. That said, it is a huge problem that we can't immediately view recent replies to blogs in the blog section (at least, not that I've observed); a large amount of discourse occurs well after the post date. And the lack of pages makes searching for a blog even more cumbersome than before unless you know the person who posted it. We might need to implement the calc section anyway.

It also is ugly af... At least that's an easy fix.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Apr 24, 2016)

Tacocat said:


> I think overall it is functionally better. That said, it is a huge problem that we can't immediately view recent replies to blogs in the blog section (at least, not that I've observed); a large amount of discourse occurs well after the post date. And the lack of pages makes searching for a blog even more cumbersome than before unless you know the person who posted it. We might need to implement the calc section anyway.
> 
> It also is ugly af... At least that's an easy fix.


That's fair. I have heard that the blogs got shafted pretty hard. I don't use the blogs much, and I though the old ui was literally the worst thing ever, I hated sifting through blogs.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Apr 24, 2016)

shade0180 said:


> You do know the gaiden and the new extra manga is Kishi's work and they're shit right.
> 
> But I agree the novel writers should also stop.


The extra's where awesome. I mean Shin was pretty fucking stupid, but everything else was great.

I honestly didn't see anything not to like. It's all very classic Naruto - the kind that got me started. Way less god-tier nuke shit, way more knitty gritty magical ninja fights. Mitsuki going SM was a bit much, but i think he's meant to be an outlier. With the last two movies killing off the literal god-tiers, I feel like Kishi is gonna have to try real hard to fuck up this Boruto manga - he's got the tools to start fresh and make me love magical ninjas all over again.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Apr 24, 2016)

apparently you can see how much you rep for and how much you are repped for now

that's useful

Reactions: Dumb 1


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 24, 2016)

> But if you are legitimately angry about things like avy space, font size, or just that it's ugly - then you are childish, whiny, self-entitled/absorbed twat.


man, for something hyped up only to turn out into a mess is already enough grounds for users to get mad.
it's a forum, i look at the screen 100% of the time, i wouldn't have bothered visiting NF in the first place if it has shitty aesthetics. (everyone wouldn't have)
even the default skin pre-upgrade was more pleasant to look at than this, especially the blogs.
have you already checked NF using mobile? it's shit incarnate. (tbf, last i checked was yesterday, not sure if that was already fixed now)

just want to say that.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 24, 2016)

not holding anything against you though, since it's all subjective.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Apr 25, 2016)

I'm on mobile right now. The problem is that it isn't all subjective. There are functions in this upgrade that are objectively superior, but people wanna bitch cause its ugly.

For the record, I thought the original orange layout was hideous and didn't find out about skins for months. So looks had nothing to do with me staying around.


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 25, 2016)

yep im getting used even with Mobile at this point
orange is hideous but i used it for over an year so yeah i want new ones but i can Stick with it for a while

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Edward Nygma (Apr 25, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> yep im getting used even with Mobile at this point
> orange is hideous but i used it for over an year so yeah i want new ones but i can Stick with it for a while



"4 different users must be given reputation before hitting the same person again." 

Also, have you dried the dark version of the layout? It vastly superior in every conceivable way.


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 25, 2016)

Dark is alright. the only annoying part is if you are browsing the blog and you are changing tabs frequently


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 25, 2016)

Oh wait, no more 10 word min. To post.


----------



## Solar (Apr 25, 2016)

I noticed the same thing on one of my laptops. I had to sign out and in just to make sure that it wasn't a device thing.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 25, 2016)

Oic, haven't encountered it on my laptop yet.
Did on my zenfone though.
But then again, i don't really spend much time in nf nowadays.
Maybe ~15-30 mins/day.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Apr 25, 2016)

sasuga NF


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 25, 2016)

A master


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 25, 2016)

As well


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 25, 2016)

10 second wait before another post.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Apr 25, 2016)

We should end this thread faster then.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## DarkTorrent (Apr 25, 2016)

correction:

we could

in theory

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 25, 2016)

10 seconds>>>>>30 seconds 
Convo spam will be much easier

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 25, 2016)

5 months/3 
1.6 months old convo 
G cannon


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 25, 2016)

So I saw this anime

Disk war Avenger.

and.....


----------



## DarkTorrent (Apr 25, 2016)

...everybody died?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 25, 2016)

would been much better if that happened


----------



## lokoxDZz (Apr 25, 2016)

Man i just catch up to ushio and tora, pretty admn good


----------



## lokoxDZz (Apr 25, 2016)

Kinda impressed with that Re:zero anime and spoilers make it seem shit will be worth to see


----------



## DarkTorrent (Apr 25, 2016)

shade0180 said:


> would been much better if that happened



it ended in gay sex?


----------



## Hardcore (Apr 25, 2016)

You must wait at least 6 seconds before performing this action.

oh thought I could spam


----------



## DarkTorrent (Apr 25, 2016)

your new name is turrible

change it back you whore


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 25, 2016)

Re zero is pretty solid 
Even My non anime fan bro is liking it


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 25, 2016)

Didnt rec ushio to tora because this 2no season is basically >>>>>first season
So it is kinda of cheating tbh 
Although it is a solid watch anyway


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 25, 2016)

Kanebari wathever is sounding awfully like shingeki so far


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 25, 2016)

I mean this is not bad
snk started pretty good


----------



## ogreigniz (Apr 25, 2016)

Diamond is Unbreakable and DB Super are the only anime series i watch at the moment


I plan to watch the 2nd season of Ushio and Tora, soon


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 25, 2016)

>haven't watched shit in ages


----------



## manidk (Apr 25, 2016)

Did they take away the option to mark a post as "dumb?"

Alright fuck this update.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 25, 2016)

looks like they did


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 25, 2016)

there was such thing ?


----------



## manidk (Apr 25, 2016)

Yes.

And it was glorious.

For like a day.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 26, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> Kanebari wathever is sounding awfully like shingeki so far


Trains and steampunk Japan with zombies feels cooler than SnK and the character designs are by this guy



Also dat animation. While it's clearly a SnK clone I think it holds its own. The main character is also more likable than Eren.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## Sherlōck (Apr 26, 2016)

Stop spamming you idjits.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 26, 2016)

delete this thread

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Kazu (Apr 26, 2016)

someone tell me what's good in this animu season


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 26, 2016)

What's "a good animu"?


----------



## DarkTorrent (Apr 26, 2016)

^an animu that doesn't have food porn in it


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 26, 2016)

why do you always have to be a bitch?


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 26, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Trains and steampunk Japan with zombies feels cooler than SnK and the character designs are by this guy
> 
> 
> 
> Also dat animation. While it's clearly a SnK clone I think it holds its own. The main character is also more likable than Eren.


oh i know
it is just that snk had all that hype and animation shenanigans back in time so im kinda a couple steps behind
but so far kabaneri is a must watch for me
hell i have quite the amount of those this season tbh


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 26, 2016)

Kazu said:


> someone tell me what's good in this animu season


[01:55:38] David Fernandez: musts of this season so far to me are 
BNHA, Re; zero, jojo, ushio to tora,koutetsujou kabaneri,sinbad
[01:56:31] David Fernandez: highly recommend
joker game,bungou stray dogs


----------



## DarkTorrent (Apr 26, 2016)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> why do you always have to be a bitch?



because I'm dark and full of terrors


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 26, 2016)

DarkTorrent said:


> because I'm dark and full of terrors


so... all you want to say is that you're feeling edgy or some shit?


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 26, 2016)

i can give a couple of tldrs if you want but this should be it
there are also solid animus like sousei ohmyou, sakamoto and sursprisingly enough phoeniix wright


----------



## Hardcore (Apr 26, 2016)

zenath I remember you recommending some terrible stuff to me

ready to repent?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 26, 2016)

DarkTorrent said:


> because I'm dark and full of terrors


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 26, 2016)

what stuff?
i don't recommend terrible stuff.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Apr 26, 2016)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> so... all you want to say is that you're feeling edgy or some shit?



do you know where that phrase is from?


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 26, 2016)

DarkTorrent said:


> do you know where that phrase is from?


i don't think that's the actual phrase.


----------



## Hardcore (Apr 26, 2016)

Shingeki no kyojin notably

and welll prison school, turned out bad in the end


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 26, 2016)

and then there is kiznaiver and mayoiga, both with quite interesting concepts but that i have no way to tell if it will turn into shit or keep a solid pace


----------



## DarkTorrent (Apr 26, 2016)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> i don't think that's the actual phrase.



it is the part that gained memetic status


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 26, 2016)

Trax said:


> Shingeki no kyojin notably
> 
> and welll prison school, turned out bad in the end


not me, at least not SnK. 
i read Prison School, yes. but i don't think i've recommended it on to you.

i barely recommend stuff outside games. 
and stuffs i only recommend are ToG, LMS, and Kubera afaik.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 26, 2016)

and a couple of animus like arakawa under the bridge.


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 26, 2016)

Trax said:


> Shingeki no kyojin notably
> 
> and welll prison school, turned out bad in the end


thats addmitedly not fair given shingeki started kicking ass back in time

*Spoiler*: __ 



actually thinking about it, the fact the mc is established as a kabaneri right into the beggining already screws the whole eren titan asspull, so kabaneri at least wont have it


----------



## Hardcore (Apr 26, 2016)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> not me, at least not SnK.
> i read Prison School, yes. but i don't think i've recommended it on to you.
> 
> i barely recommend stuff outside games.
> and stuffs i only recommend are ToG, LMS, and Kubera afaik.



sorry, not SnK, SnK is good, I meant 

* and prison school and yes ToG but ToG was also recommended by freddie and wasn't that bad. *


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 26, 2016)

which means, you need to go watch/read those. @Trax


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 26, 2016)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> and a couple of animus like arakawa under the bridge.


----------



## Hardcore (Apr 26, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> thats addmitedly not fair given shingeki started kicking ass back in time
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



sorry I meant


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 26, 2016)

shokugeki was good(outside fanservice). not sure atm since i don't read anything aside from Tokyo Ghoul/ToG atm.


----------



## Hardcore (Apr 26, 2016)

lolzenath read our previous VMs, I'm hardcore btw


----------



## DarkTorrent (Apr 26, 2016)

Shokugeki no soma you were recommending to everyone, Zenath

so accept your sins and repent


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 26, 2016)

prison school can be funny as all fuck tbh
the mindless fanservice is a problem but the comedy is fucking legit


----------



## Hardcore (Apr 26, 2016)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> shokugeki was good(outside fanservice). not sure atm since i don't read anything aside from Tokyo Ghoul/ToG atm.



Didn't continue ToG some time ago, it got too bad


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 26, 2016)

i mean, good art, great MC, bad ass side characters among other things. 
it's better compared to the others that are currently published.


----------



## Hardcore (Apr 26, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> prison school can be funny as all fuck tbh
> the mindless fanservice is a problem but the comedy is fucking legit



the first arc is good but the others, meh


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 26, 2016)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> *shokugeki was good(outside fanservice)*. not sure atm since i don't read anything aside from Tokyo Ghoul/ToG atm.


i actually agree with this anime wise
regardless
so yeah...


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 26, 2016)

Trax said:


> Didn't continue ToG some time ago, it got too bad


generally, the pace was just slow af. it's getting better again especially the last chap. (been in hiatus for a few weeks/a month now, going to continue next week.)


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 26, 2016)

Trax said:


> the first arc is good but the others, meh


well i only watched the animu,and the live action series, so yeah i only know about the first arc


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 26, 2016)

Trax said:


> lolzenath read our previous VMs, I'm hardcore btw


i know, bruh. 
if i did anyway, don't crucify me because they *were* legit.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 26, 2016)

DarkTorrent said:


> Shokugeki no soma you were recommending to everyone, Zenath
> 
> so accept your sins and repent


i don't expect everyone to like SnS. again, IMO it's great outside mindless fan service.


----------



## Hardcore (Apr 26, 2016)

Little fanservice is good, but not overuse it

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 26, 2016)

well, they have one at least every match (*some matches don't have it). which occurs after every 5-10 chapters i think?
not much, if you think about it.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Apr 26, 2016)

that's ~10-20% of chapters containing fanservice

if that is not much in your opinion, then what is? every second chapter?

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 26, 2016)

1/10, that's actually not much. and it doesn't even span more than a couple of pages.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 26, 2016)

since this is the obd...
1 chap = ~20 pages, 10 chaps = ~200 pages.
Fanservice = ~3 pages. it's frequency would be 3 pages of fanservice for every 200 pages. 
ofc, that's all estimates.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Apr 26, 2016)

make a calc

go through every chapter and see how many pages are dedicated to fanservice and how many pages there are in total

or better yet count it panel wise for accuracy


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 26, 2016)

someday i will.

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## DarkTorrent (Apr 26, 2016)

masochist


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 26, 2016)

it's not like i hate it, you know.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 26, 2016)

whaaaaaaaaaaaaat?


----------



## DarkTorrent (Apr 26, 2016)

your dedication, patience and... tolerance are admirable


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 26, 2016)

well being fair the foodgarsm scenes on the animu are like 10 minutes worthy
and the anime has like what ? 550 minutes ?
so who knows


----------



## ogreigniz (Apr 26, 2016)

Some quick recommendations:

Read:

- Kengan Ashura 

- Helck

- Sengoku Youko

- Blood and Steel (manhua)

- Special Martial Arts Extreme Hell Private High School (webtoon/manhwa)


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 26, 2016)

ogreigniz said:


> Some quick recommendations:
> - Sengoku Youko


this guy knows whats up

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## manidk (Apr 26, 2016)

Speaking of Sengoku Youko, it's supposed to be caught up with Japan within the next couple weeks, and ends soon after.

I'm incredibly stoked.


----------



## ogreigniz (Apr 26, 2016)

The raw chapters of Sengoku Youko are on chapter 97 and also where you read that it ends?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 26, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> prison school can be funny as all fuck tbh
> the mindless fanservice is a problem but the comedy is fucking legit


I wouldn't really call it mindless. Hell I say it uses said fanservice to further its jokes. I mean in the recent chapters you have Kiyoshi angled in such a way that his head and neck look like a dick


----------



## Byrd (Apr 26, 2016)

They release 4 chapters yesterday or the day before..... Man shit has been going down and this may actually be better than LaTBH... amazing read

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Byrd (Apr 26, 2016)

> reading anything Zenath recommends
> We all have learned and adapted
> Not happening again

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## lokoxDZz (Apr 26, 2016)

Just read Tail star, pretty bad that there are not many  chaps it has a really good vibe to it


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 27, 2016)

Anyone watching Kabenari?


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 27, 2016)

Thats just obvious


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 27, 2016)

Kabenari sounds pretty promissing all in All
Started kicking SNK style but has a much better mc


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 27, 2016)

It has better Main Cast and better OST.

The preview of episode 3 for some reason reminded me a bit of TG, Ikoma/Mumei training reminded me a bit of Kaneki/Touka training...

Hope Ayane doesnt get raped .


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 27, 2016)

Why would she? 
Is new episode out?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 27, 2016)

So the NX is confirmed for March 2017 and won't be shown at E3. Meanwhile the new Zelda game has been delayed and is getting the Twilight Princess treatment and will be on the NX as well as being on the Wii U and the focus of E3 (and will be playable there)...yeah...remember when they said 2015? 

Oh but he's some new official art. That makes everything better right?


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 27, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> Why would she?
> Is new episode out?



Only the preview.


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 27, 2016)

LordPerucho said:


> Only the preview.


 i see nothing implying rape there tbh


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 27, 2016)

What's with the narrator's ridiculous use of forced English words every sentence or so? Did they think that was cool or something?


----------



## Sablés (Apr 27, 2016)

so that _was _English

cringy as fuck


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 27, 2016)

"SERUFISH"


----------



## DarkTorrent (Apr 27, 2016)

Liquid said:


> cringy as fuck



your face is cringy as fuck


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 27, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> i see nothing implying rape there tbh



I saw the pic related on 4chan(but that thread containing the picture is gone), but still the upcoming episode should be great, we should get Ikoma/Mumei backstory.

I really like the art in KnK, its very old school.


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 27, 2016)

Sousei no ohmyou mc is a fucking one punch exorcist


----------



## ogreigniz (Apr 27, 2016)

The manga of Sousei no Onmyouji was decent from what i remember, i stopped reading it at chapter 5, i might continue reading it, someday


----------



## ogreigniz (Apr 27, 2016)

Btw, for those who read Sengoku Youko, who are your favorite characters?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 28, 2016)

ogreigniz said:


> The manga of Sousei no Onmyouji was decent from what i remember, i stopped reading it at chapter 5, i might continue reading it, someday



As far as the anime goes, it feels pretty standard fair for shounen manga and doesn't stand out at all. I think they've already done some filler which is just retarded but eps 1-2 were fine. 3-4 not so much. There's some things I sort of like and some things I don't, but nothing stands out for now. Maybe once an actual arc with non random demons as villains comes I'll like it more.


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 28, 2016)

Sousei ohmyouji will likely get dropped before phoenix wright if it doesnt step up


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 28, 2016)

Mayoiga 4 was a clusterfuck but i guess mistery is nice 
Cannibals theory intensifies


----------



## Galo de Lion (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## ogreigniz (Apr 28, 2016)

Read Fire Punch, it's a new supernatural shonen series with potential :vegitonod

It's quite dark and violent (i thought it was seinen at first ) the main hero is literally on fire  and he will not stop until he gets his revenge


Edit: and they have some good potential power level too


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 28, 2016)

>only 1 chapter so far 
well why not


----------



## ogreigniz (Apr 28, 2016)

As i said, it's a new series


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 28, 2016)

I was right, Ikoma is about to eat Ayame...


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 28, 2016)

Well somehow the first ep of the Sinbad spinoff tv series only just got a subbed release today. Sure it only covered the bits with his father, but I got pretty into it by the end of the episode and Badr made a pretty strong impression.


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 28, 2016)

I want to create a Mumei thread but idk if its too soon to do it (vs Kyoukai from Kingdom, vs Reby from Black Lagoon, vs any Part 1 female from Nardo)

She showed a decent feat in reacting to a bullet.


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 28, 2016)

isnt this manga based ?


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 28, 2016)

LordPerucho said:


> I was right, Ikoma is about to eat Ayame...


wot ?
i still need to see
but wot ?
how do you turn your mc into a rapist in episode 3 ? 
do you mean literally ?


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 28, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> wot ?
> i still need to see
> but wot ?
> how do you turn your mc into a rapist in episode 3 ?
> do you mean literally ?



Ikoma is what Kaneki was after he just turned into a Ghoul .


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 29, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> isnt this manga based ?


No, it's anime original.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 29, 2016)

I stopped watching kamen rider after ooo

What is the order of the new series from dankest to least dank


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 29, 2016)

wait so i actually can calc kabaneri ?
kay, cerberus can finally be forever dropped


----------



## LazyWaka (Apr 29, 2016)

Ok, just read some spoilers for the new Boruto manga. If they're legit and not just some big troll than Kishi and the new guy are basically alienating their entire audience.


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 29, 2016)

Okay if that spoiler was true... I say Kishi should have really dropped the manga..




*Spoiler*: __ 





Naruto is dead - seriously all the tailed beast allowed this?

Sauce is dead - Obviously the moment that spoiler mentioned Boruto have a scar mark the same way as Kakashi it's fucking obvious... 

Boruto have Sauce rinnegan eye, My guess is he is also a jinchuuriki.


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 29, 2016)

I call bullshit 
If true im not even bothering to read 
But it cant be true given the prologues weve seen so far tbh


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 29, 2016)

Also 
Pokemon xyz 23

*Spoiler*: __ 




Alan has a metang, i feel betrayed  
Megazard was overpowered by ash greninja 
Ash is apparently still too weak to become one with his pokemons and collapses before finishing alan 



So yeah ash greninja is by far ash strongest pokemon apparently


----------



## LazyWaka (Apr 29, 2016)

It's implied to be a byakugan rather than Sauces rinnegan. Still looks like garbage though.


----------



## ogreigniz (Apr 29, 2016)

If the spoilers are true, all these Nardo salt and tears, hahahahahahahaha


----------



## ogreigniz (Apr 29, 2016)

Nardo and Godly Tail can be true rivals in quality now


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 29, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> wait so i actually can calc kabaneri ?
> kay, cerberus can finally be forever dropped



Please do it.

The only feat the last episode had was Mumei dodging the bullet while being in her "restrained" form/not being at full power.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 29, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> wait so i actually can calc kabaneri ?
> kay, cerberus can finally be forever dropped



Nice reaction 



shade0180 said:


> Okay if that spoiler was true... I say Kishi should have really dropped the manga..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't even know how to respond...


----------



## LordPerucho (Apr 29, 2016)

Jojo today was very sad, but at the same time David added a filler with Okuyashi meeting Tomoko(which was good).


----------



## DarkTorrent (Apr 29, 2016)

it's the cliche flashforward bait

"is he really dead? read the whole fucking thing to find out!"


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 29, 2016)

I've always hated those. They pretty never work out for the better.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Apr 29, 2016)

at least it implies that the WSJ has a clear ending already planned, which is already something all things considered


----------



## God (Apr 30, 2016)

shade0180 said:


> Okay if that spoiler was true... I say Kishi should have really dropped the manga..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just when I thought this bullshit couldn't sink any lower


----------



## God (Apr 30, 2016)

Any of you guys read coiling dragon?


----------



## Galo de Lion (May 1, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shade0180 (May 1, 2016)

Cubey said:


> Any of you guys read coiling dragon?


A lot of CN readers that I interact with are saying it is good..

As for me I never got hooked


----------



## Galo de Lion (May 1, 2016)




----------



## Yak (May 2, 2016)

Fucking Bleach this week holy shit Gerard what does it take


----------



## Iwandesu (May 2, 2016)

*Spoiler*: __ 









Will


----------



## Iwandesu (May 2, 2016)

Also what the fuck was wrong with mayoiga ep 5


----------



## Iwandesu (May 2, 2016)

lovepon is just too much


----------



## lokoxDZz (May 2, 2016)

everytime lovepon speaks i'm like


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 2, 2016)

Trust in Lovepon. Believe in Lovepon. Do no question Lovepon's identity. EXECUTE!, TORTURE!, EXECUTE!


----------



## Iwandesu (May 2, 2016)

bitch is some crazyass kind
I have absolutely no idea why glasses kun and the survivors freaks accepted her in their team of survivors


----------



## Iwandesu (May 2, 2016)

actually acratch that
bitch admitted she was going to kill jack and she tried to drown mitsumune
how you let someone like this wondering around screaming "MURDER,PUNISHMENT,HAHAHA"?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 2, 2016)

You've got to keep watching to find out what happens to her. 

The main girl is pretty crazy too. You get another obvious sign of it with her casually starting a fire in a wooden village as a distraction.


----------



## Finalbeta (May 2, 2016)

Yo people


----------



## Zhen Chan (May 2, 2016)

Sani got a pretty good feat this week

How much energy would it take to pull the moon from orbit?


----------



## ogreigniz (May 2, 2016)

my ratings so far for this week's chapters:


HxH - 8,5/10

Toriko - 7,5/10

Bleach - 6/10


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 2, 2016)

So I finally started watching Game of Thrones, but I decided to only watch up to where I'd read up to so far (which is is book 2). I just got to where Renly gets killed by the weird magic shit. I really hated that in the books too and similarly the whole deal with Drogo dying the way he did. It's like both deaths were just meant to be huge buzz kills and to stop more interesting things from happening.


----------



## God (May 2, 2016)

Agreed. The unnecessary deaths is one things I can't stand about martins writing.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 2, 2016)

It's like, fine I get people die, but doing it before they do interesting things over and over just sucks and especially when it's done in such boring ways and then characters like Tyrion and Dany both have plot armor while everyone else is dying.

I felt similarly with stuff like Sirius dying in Harry Potter. When I read it the first time it was just like "Sirius fell" and I kept wondering "and does he get back up?"


----------



## DarkTorrent (May 3, 2016)

better get used to it if you are planning on continuing watching


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 3, 2016)

I mean I already knew about it, but it's annoying. I planned to get back to reading the books first and using the show as a refresher up to where I was. I've read a crap ton of books since I read Clash of Kings but it seems like I remember a lot aside from some character names which the show doesn't help much with.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 3, 2016)

After way too long, PM subbed another XYZ episode.

Dat Dedenne


----------



## DarkTorrent (May 3, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I mean I already knew about it, but it's annoying. I planned to get back to reading the books first and using the show as a refresher up to where I was. I've read a crap ton of books since I read Clash of Kings but it seems like I remember a lot aside from some character names which the show doesn't help much with.



the show will deviate from the books significally starting from season 3 - 4


----------



## Finalbeta (May 3, 2016)

Hello there


----------



## Galo de Lion (May 3, 2016)




----------



## Finalbeta (May 3, 2016)

ogreigniz said:


> my ratings so far for this week's chapters:
> 
> 
> HxH - 8,5/10
> ...


very accurate


----------



## LazyWaka (May 3, 2016)

Boruto chapter is out. Honestly it seems like they were advertising the worst drawings of the new manga. The actual new character designs are pretty hit and miss. Boruto at least looks passable in half the panels he's in.

Himawari however looks either like an cabbage patch doll come to life or the doll from childs play. She's hideous in every panel she appears in (and it looks like the retcon to toddler status for her is complete as well.)


----------



## lokoxDZz (May 3, 2016)

boruto is worse than i thought it would be.


----------



## shade0180 (May 3, 2016)

Waka link the site where you read it.


----------



## Finalbeta (May 3, 2016)

Boruto is disappointing


----------



## shade0180 (May 3, 2016)

Just going to point out that I can't tell if Shikadai is a Nara or an Akimichi with this guys drawing specially the panel where he was side by side with Chocho,



Sauce looks like the guy from nobleese.

the fuck..


----------



## LazyWaka (May 3, 2016)

Whelp, might as well ask this now. Which version are we rolling with, the movie or the manga's retelling? Both are stated to be canon But are clearly different from each other. The movie was written by Kishi so I'd personally go with that one. But then the manga could just be considered a retcon rather than a different continuity.


----------



## Finalbeta (May 3, 2016)

The manga has just started bad imo
The movie was fair enough


----------



## shade0180 (May 3, 2016)

Depends if Kishi will continue supervising it later on, truth be told we really won't be able to tell right now.

 if it's currently left on this other guys hand then it most likely going to be treated as another GT.

Just pointing out that GT did start with Toriyama's ideas too.


----------



## LazyWaka (May 3, 2016)

shade0180 said:


> Depends if Kishi will continue supervising it later on, truth be told we really won't be able to tell right now.
> 
> if it's currently left on this other guys hand then it most likely going to be treated as another GT.
> 
> Just pointing out that GT did start with Toriyama's ideas too.



Yeah, but Toriyama didn't flat out state that it was part of he same continuity though.

But I am hoping this just turns out to be non canon like GT later on.


----------



## Iwandesu (May 3, 2016)

obviously the manga becomes new cannon if it is also cannon while contradicting boruto movie


----------



## LazyWaka (May 3, 2016)

Whelp, looks like Sasuke vs Kin never happened then.


----------



## Iwandesu (May 3, 2016)

last is still fair game right ?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 3, 2016)

Lame. At least let me see the movie before it becomes non-canon. Even DBS wasn't that annoying about it.


----------



## Iwandesu (May 3, 2016)

Tfw i never watched boruto nor will because lol nardo non cannon movies


----------



## Byrd (May 3, 2016)

Toriko: 7.5
HxH: 8.5
OP: 8
Naruto shit: 5
Bleach: 6
BHA: 8


----------



## Iwandesu (May 3, 2016)

Hisoka and chrollo are slaughtering the heavens floor


----------



## Iwandesu (May 3, 2016)

Zhen Chan said:


> Sani got a pretty good feat this week
> 
> How much energy would it take to pull the moon from orbit?


Likely just country+ to continent level tbh
Of course context matters


----------



## LazyWaka (May 3, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> last is still fair game right ?



Well nothing goes against it being canon so far, so I don't see why not.


----------



## ogreigniz (May 3, 2016)

My rating for the new chapter of My Hero Academia is also 8,5/10


:allmightbury


All Might vs All For One, it begins :allmightbury


----------



## Finalbeta (May 3, 2016)

ogreigniz said:


> My rating for the new chapter of My Hero Academia is also 8,5/10
> 
> 
> :allmightbury
> ...


Basically the new site link


----------



## ogreigniz (May 3, 2016)

I hope that the new Gintama chapter will be cool as well :kamuinod


----------



## Iwandesu (May 3, 2016)

Black Jest was killed before i could literally give 2 flying fucks about his kinda meh power  
All for one vs allmight is love and life,tho  
Also damn...town level bnha looks quite legit from that chapter


----------



## Iwandesu (May 3, 2016)

On topic finally got back there with kamisama no iuttori ni

*Spoiler*: __ 



Natsumeguuuuuuuuuuu  
Cant believe "choosen-kun" finally died  
God is plainly gross and im happy he is still going to start a flashback before the real thing starts so i can let the chapters build again


----------



## Iwandesu (May 3, 2016)

Also i really cant be bothered with boruto 
Putting that shit on hold till there are actual good calcs to get from there  (hopefully never )


----------



## Byrd (May 3, 2016)

kamisama no iuttori ni gets intense at times and some of those deaths are quite touching.... we are in the final arc so I wanna see how things turn out

AFO design reeks of Darth Vader lol... Hori is such a westerner  but that hax on him tho... He BTFO the pros in less than a second... and match All Might physically too...


----------



## Finalbeta (May 4, 2016)

Boruto sucks shit till now tbh tbf


----------



## Finalbeta (May 4, 2016)

ogreigniz said:


> I hope that the new Gintama chapter will be cool as well :kamuinod


I guess it will?


----------



## Galo de Lion (May 4, 2016)




----------



## Finalbeta (May 4, 2016)

The memories


----------



## Iwandesu (May 4, 2016)

well not quite town level but bnha is doing pretty well for first  chapters i guess


----------



## Byrd (May 4, 2016)

All for One has some slight hax on his side as well.... The Black Slime BFR shit, Ragdoll... search shit that observe and monitor up to 100 people at a time, including their location and weak points, and super regeneration as well as he has All-Might strength and should also have shock absorption


----------



## Galo de Lion (May 4, 2016)

The second issue of the SU comic had a monster capable of turning people to glass and regenerating. Steven also throws his shield at it and shatters it (only for it to instantly regenerate).


----------



## lokoxDZz (May 4, 2016)

man re:zero episode 5 ending 

they are really doing a great job with this thing


----------



## Iwandesu (May 4, 2016)

That guy just cant get a fucking break


----------



## Iwandesu (May 4, 2016)

Sorachi


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 4, 2016)

I read the first chapter of the Boruto manga. Like I said I'm not a fond of these "here's what happens in the future and here's how we got to this point" things. The art is pretty bad compared to Kishimoto's artwork (which already isn't that amazing), but there were a few decent designs here and there, but on the other hand some were downright terrible like Sakura, Himawari, and Hinata. The jutsu device is actually pretty cool, especially the ranged aspect of it.

I feel like Naruto's personality got snuffed out with age or something and Boruto is a jackass.


----------



## Finalbeta (May 5, 2016)

This convo died a bit it seems

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## lokoxDZz (May 5, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I read the first chapter of the Boruto manga. Like I said I'm not a fond of these "here's what happens in the future and here's how we got to this point" things. The art is pretty bad compared to Kishimoto's artwork (which already isn't that amazing), but there were a few decent designs here and there, but on the other hand some were downright terrible like Sakura, Himawari, and Hinata. The jutsu device is actually pretty cool, especially the ranged aspect of it.
> 
> I feel like Naruto's personality got snuffed out with age or something and Boruto is a jackass.




I really hope that boruto get axed early, i saw so much mangas that looked good and had a good premise being good, and people are not really happy with boruto manga it should just die already


----------



## Finalbeta (May 5, 2016)

Ohh I said nothing

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Null (May 5, 2016)

forums look hella different now


----------



## LazyWaka (May 5, 2016)

just watched the Dawn of War III trailer.

My body is ready.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 5, 2016)

lokoxDZz said:


> I really hope that boruto get axed early, i saw so much mangas that looked good and had a good premise being good, and people are not really happy with boruto manga it should just die already


WSJ is pretty brutal as far as axing new manga that don't pick up right away. I've seen a ton of manga with potential die way too soon just because they couldn't keep up with series that have sold millions of volumes. The issue with Boruto is that it's attached to the Naruto franchise so that means it gets a huge boost from readers of Naruto, which is basically an unfair advantage. I'm not sure japanese fans feel about it either.


----------



## Iwandesu (May 5, 2016)

Im not touching boruto really
Nardoverse was already far too raped the way it was
Did they at least let chapter 700 /salada gaiden as Canon?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 5, 2016)

I can't think a reason why 700 wouldn't be canon under any circumstances.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 5, 2016)

Charizard ain't got shit on Ash Greninja. Holy shit. I hear Ash passes out, but damn that's a champion's mega evolved ace.


----------



## Iwandesu (May 5, 2016)

How you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) have this episode 
You shouldnt even have ash vs alan by now


----------



## Iwandesu (May 5, 2016)

Also seriously godfucking lord 
I knew greninja was E4 tier and far above any of ash pokes
But thats stupid 
There is no way in hell plot will allow ash's greninja in the league


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 5, 2016)

We only just got Eureka cockblock recently (after that is the Serena dressed as Ash I think), though PM just today released another ep of both DP and the original series. I found this gif and some raw videos on a site I was browsing. Even before this knockdown, Greninja did pretty solidly and landed some hits (unlike Pikachu).

They'd have to create a Tobias character with three-four legendaries or more to keep him from the title. Like I said he didn't win the battle from what I hear before the bond between him and Greninja hitting a new level knocked Ash out. It'd be interesting if they let him try for the champion league at least once. Even if he loses there, it's a massive improvement and shows serious growth.

Dat Fuuma Water Shuriken


----------



## Iwandesu (May 6, 2016)

Well i dunno 
Greninja definitely cant carry his team given it lacks stamina when evolves(or better saying ash lacks) and dont evolve unless his opponent is worthy it 
I could see alan beating ash on the league if they decide for it given his metang gave noivern a run for its money


----------



## Iwandesu (May 6, 2016)

Serena dressed as ash is quite a pleasant episode tbh 
Nothing particularly awesome but the tune was pretty good


----------



## Iwandesu (May 6, 2016)

And after that it is alan vs ash


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 6, 2016)

I like the way she looks in his clothes and it's kind of a fun idea given the shipping antics of XY. The rocker Pikachu trainer looked kind of funny in the preview too.

As far as Ash's team goes. It's not like he's lacking at all, this is easily his best region team with some of the recent feats, even over DP at this point (Ash's showings in XY were better regardless tbh). The real issue is how badly his team deals with certain types. Too many flying types, but they're all fast as hell.

Alan ha Megazard going for him. He's probably worth a least a low tier legendary, especially one that let itself get caught. Shota's Mega Sceptile once he obviously gets the stuff he needs will give a fight too, especially with the type advantage and given that he basically only trains it out of his team.


----------



## Iwandesu (May 6, 2016)

i meant carry ash through some "Champion league"
hell megazard is likely Alan only E4 tier as well
His current Team + charizard is definitely His best ever and has no reason to not swipe through anyone we know Will Be in The league Alan aside (assuming He indeed decides to fight on The league after saving maron)


----------



## Finalbeta (May 6, 2016)

Hello peeps

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Finalbeta (May 6, 2016)

Wanna make peace @iwandesu ? 
I have red some DBS Yesterday night

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Finalbeta (May 6, 2016)

Also what are you doin today

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Iwandesu (May 6, 2016)

Peter Pan said:


> Wanna make peace @iwandesu ?
> I have red some DBS Yesterday night


Why you think i actually give enough fuck about you instead of just hating to read your terrible posts is beyond me tbh 
I have no problems with you
And thats likely not even good
Stop posting troll shit one liners on every thread and start debating 
Then i might even consider you as an actual poster instead of a derailment troll 
because as of now you aint even worthy a hated wanker position


----------



## Finalbeta (May 6, 2016)

I expected worse 

So i'll take it as an ok

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Iwandesu (May 6, 2016)

That would be because i wasnt particularly going unnedly harsh on you
I was Just telling the straight up truth and providing my advice
The key point on your case is self improvement
Improve as a poster and you can reach much more than as a  forgetable troll


----------



## Finalbeta (May 6, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> That would be because i wasnt particularly going unnedly harsh on you
> I was Just telling the straight up truth and providing my advice
> The key point on your case is self improvement
> Improve as a poster and you can reach much more than as a  forgetable troll


I'll work on it
so this is my level for now it seems

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Finalbeta (May 6, 2016)

But where to start

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Iwandesu (May 6, 2016)

Start to actually post your opinions on the different matter with actual explanations instead of nonsensical one liners 
If you feel the need keep track of some characters stats and bring calcs/feats to the table 
Try to do good threads although truly good threads are extremely difficult


----------



## Finalbeta (May 6, 2016)

Mmmmmmmm

I've read comics for years I guess I'm just a lazy fucker

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Finalbeta (May 6, 2016)

Trust me on my word

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Galo de Lion (May 6, 2016)




----------



## LazyWaka (May 6, 2016)

Don't care if it has already been posted.


----------



## Finalbeta (May 6, 2016)

Hype for this game tbh


----------



## lokoxDZz (May 6, 2016)

Did God emperor of mankind ever showed in a Warhammer game?


----------



## LazyWaka (May 6, 2016)

lokoxDZz said:


> Did God emperor of mankind ever showed in a Warhammer game?



Never an "in the flesh" appearance if that's what you mean.

Either way, Dem Imperial Knights.


----------



## shade0180 (May 6, 2016)

Are signature blocked in naruto battledome?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 6, 2016)

I just started on an old WSJ classic anime.


----------



## Iwandesu (May 6, 2016)

shade0180 said:


> Are signature blocked in naruto battledome?


No not really 
They cant be seem on my phone,tho


----------



## shade0180 (May 7, 2016)

So I just learned what it is like to have a big fire almost burning your house.

Stove fire almost hitting the ceiling

 damn that is one scary shit. I don't want to repeat

Good thing even  in a panicked state I could still think clearly.


----------



## Finalbeta (May 7, 2016)

shade0180 said:


> Are signature blocked in naruto battledome?


only on mobile.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Solar (May 7, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Charizard ain't got shit on Ash Greninja. Holy shit. I hear Ash passes out, but damn that's a champion's mega evolved ace.



Basically: the lower the ratings get, the better Ash gets.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 7, 2016)

Why would the ratings be lower when XY is possibly the best Pokemon series so far, aside from maybe DP?


----------



## Solar (May 7, 2016)

Because ratings have been getting lower each series since ever.


----------



## Iwandesu (May 7, 2016)

Emanon series is pretty good
Id appreciate if emanon wasnt naked on literally 70% of the pages after the first arc,tho (i mean what the fuck not even ecchi has so much casual nudity)
But i guess it is not exactly a bad view nor it has any negative impact on the story itself  (given she completely ignores it and all) so i disgress


----------



## Finalbeta (May 7, 2016)

Frederica Bernkastel said:


> Because ratings have been getting lower each series since ever.


Yo Frede

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## lokoxDZz (May 7, 2016)

why the fuck i'm still watching mayoiga, after this episode...


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 7, 2016)

lokoxDZz said:


> why the fuck i'm still watching mayoiga, after this episode...


For Lovepon obviously and because it's weird as hell.


----------



## Iwandesu (May 7, 2016)

I havent watched it yet but it is way too fucking obvious what kind of flashback is waiting me


----------



## Sablés (May 8, 2016)

Finished episode 3 of Umineko. 

Spectacular troll by Beatrice. Even I was thinking it was pretty weird how she went from an unbearable cunt in EP2 to _that_ in a short time but I still fell for it eventually.  

Ronove best butler.


----------



## Byrd (May 8, 2016)

You reading Unimeko?


----------



## Byrd (May 8, 2016)

I just realize  set


----------



## Sablés (May 8, 2016)

Byrd said:


> You reading Unimeko?


I'm on "Alliance of the Golden witch" now

Everyone in this VN is crazy


----------



## Byrd (May 8, 2016)

Yes they are lol... Also read Devil in a G-String visual novel


----------



## Iwandesu (May 8, 2016)

Byrd said:


> I just realize  set


I caught up with kamisama no iutori ni last week (I had stopped by the end of mana labyrinth game) and realized why the fuck not


----------



## Iwandesu (May 8, 2016)

Liquid said:


> I'm on "Alliance of the Golden witch" now
> 
> Everyone in this VN is crazy


all those ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) maratonizing umineko while i still need to finish higurashi

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ratchet Man (May 8, 2016)

Ash-Greninja is definitely the strongest Pokemon Ash has had.

I used to argue Prime DP League Pikachu was the best one, but Ash-Greninja just whomped on a champions mega ace and even completely overpowered an attack from it.

On another note I really wish they'd have more inbetween feats fo so you can scale different things to different trainers Pokemon. I'd like them to move above town for once apart from just the legendaries.

smh


----------



## Ratchet Man (May 8, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> After way too long, PM subbed another XYZ episode.
> 
> Dat Dedenne



Tfw still 4 episodes behind.


----------



## Iwandesu (May 8, 2016)

I watched ashgre vs megavoir episode yesterday
just


----------



## Ratchet Man (May 8, 2016)

How do we go from this

To this?


----------



## Solar (May 8, 2016)

Ratchet Man said:


> How do we go from this
> 
> To this?



Increased budget + cost cutting measures such as more reuse of animation sequences, cheap cgi backgrounds from the original playstation, and other cgi use to hide sloppy scenes. It's not that good.


----------



## Ratchet Man (May 8, 2016)

Frederica Bernkastel said:


> Increased budget + cost cutting measures such as more reuse of animation sequences, cheap cgi backgrounds from the original playstation, and other cgi use to hide sloppy scenes. It's not that good.



That wasn't the point at all, in both scenes neither are even shown.

It was going from Cameron to the Kalos champ.


----------



## Sablés (May 8, 2016)

Every time Lambdadelta opens her mouth, i wish someone would punch her in the face.


----------



## Iwandesu (May 8, 2016)

Never had any problem with lambda 
Ep 1 Maria was far more bothersome and ange on chiru in general i guess


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 8, 2016)

I think I relate to Iwan quite a bit when it comes to the Umineko experience.


----------



## Sablés (May 8, 2016)

Yeah, maria was definitely the worst. Even children should be able to read an atmosphere on some level.

Though I've started to feel more pity than hate.


----------



## Iwandesu (May 8, 2016)

Well if by ep 4 or so you hadnt started to at least pity maria as some kind of poor abused child even being quite mental freak at that im not sure what series youd be reading tbh


----------



## Solar (May 9, 2016)

Ratchet Man said:


> That wasn't the point at all, in both scenes neither are even shown.
> 
> It was going from Cameron to the Kalos champ.



I guess plot then. The same plot that allows him to lose an airhead head has him competing against the most powerful trainer in a region (who has years of experience on him while he's only been a trainer for less than a year).


----------



## Galo de Lion (May 9, 2016)




----------



## shade0180 (May 10, 2016)

I'm bored


----------



## Iwandesu (May 10, 2016)

> while he's only been a trainer for less than a year).


Bern pls 
There is more than an year in pokemon even going by night/day showing on panel


----------



## Galo de Lion (May 10, 2016)




----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 10, 2016)

Starter Pokemon

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Starter Pokémon*
*Rowlet*


Rowlet can attack without making a sound! It flies silently through the skies, drawing near to its opponent without being noticed, and then lashing out with powerful kicks. It can also attack from a distance using the razor-sharp leaves that form part of its feathers.



Its visual abilities are impressive. The darkness of night is no obstacle to Rowlet! It can twist its neck nearly 180° from front to back so it can see directly behind itself. It has a habit of turning its head in battle to face its Trainer and receive instructions.

The move Leafage attacks an opponent by striking it with leaves. Rowlet knows this move from the moment it becomes your partner!

*Litten*


Logical but also passionate, Litten always remains coolheaded and doesn't show its emotions on the surface.



Litten can attack with flaming hairballs! Its fur is rich in oils and immensely flammable. Litten grooms itself by licking its fur, and then uses the collected fur as fuel for fireball attacks!

When the time comes for Litten to shed its old fur, it all burns up in a glorious blaze.

The move Ember attacks an opponent by firing a small flame at it. Litten knows this move from the moment it becomes your partner!

*Popplio*


Popplio's swimming speed is known to exceed 25 mph. It's better at moving in the water than on land. Still, when it's on land, it takes advantage of the elasticity of its balloons to perform acrobatic stunts and jumps.



Popplio can snort out balloons made of water! Watch it spin water balloons into a playful battle strategy!

Both frivolous and hard-working, Popplio can easily get carried away—unleashing enough power in battle to make quite a spectacle! But Popplio's determined spirit means it can usually be found practicing hard on its balloon skills.

The Water Gun move attacks an opponent by firing a jet of water. Popplio knows this move from the moment it becomes your partner!


----------



## shade0180 (May 10, 2016)

What about their evolution?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 10, 2016)

I think I like Sun/Moon's legendaries better visually than X/Y's. Sun legendary looks like something out of Monster Hunter and the Moon one is really unique. Aloha as an actual region name is just dumb. As for the starters I didn't like them at first glance, but they're actually fine and I'm interested in seeing what they look like evolved. They're at least better than Gen V's starters visually so that's something. Character customizing returns, but I don't really like the base designs. The male is as bland as it has been since Gen IV and the girl design is a big step down from Serena's game design. Something that is nice is that the player character is more proportional than in X/Y during actual gameplay. I think that brown-skinned guy in the first video is the rival so it looks like it'll be another friendly rivalry going by that which I've honestly had enough of.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 10, 2016)

shade0180 said:


> What about their evolution?



Those usually come later on. I remember how with XY most people didn't like Froakie and wanted Fennekin and then as the evolutions were shown in Coro Coro, they switched camps entirely. Grass/Flying is pretty unique for a starter, Tropius has the same type combo but it's unfortunately not very good. The cat looks like it'll be dark at some point and I'm thinking that the water will probably stay pure unless it gets something by surprise or something like Ice.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 10, 2016)

Well that didn't take long at all... 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Iwandesu (May 10, 2016)

Imo this looks like 
Grass flying 
Ice water  (sea lion has precedent with walrens at least)
Fire darkness 
A flying starter is something really unique and i actually really liked its owl aspects 
But given im a sucker for cats i may change to the fire one if time comes


----------



## Iwandesu (May 10, 2016)

Also lol aloha region  
I mean kalos was a huge france rip off but at least it wasnt so blatant


----------



## God (May 10, 2016)

The Sun legendary looks great. Meh on the Moon.


----------



## LazyWaka (May 10, 2016)

So far liking the design for the grass starter the most.


----------



## Tacocat (May 10, 2016)

I like the grass starter, and the water starter is fine. Fire starter is my least favorite. The legendaries aren't bad. They look like they could have good lore behind them.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 10, 2016)

I'm of a similar opinion about the starters, but I think Litten's evolutions with that kind of color scheme could look cool. Maybe it could be some badass hellcat with a giant mustache for whiskers 

Popplio reminds me of Performpals  

Rowlet I hope gets kind of Noctowl-y while keeping its island-ish color scheme and just getting really big.


----------



## Iwandesu (May 10, 2016)

Grass legendary looks the best by miles yeah 
Fire legendary has tons of potential given its color scheme,tho 
Water legendary looks really bland tbh


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 10, 2016)

Starter, not legendary


----------



## Iwandesu (May 10, 2016)

Pff 
Starters are stronger than low tier legendaries anyway


----------



## LazyWaka (May 10, 2016)

I wonder if they're getting mega forms.


----------



## lokoxDZz (May 10, 2016)

is pokemon anime worth the time?


----------



## Iwandesu (May 10, 2016)

Sure
Pretty decent for a kids show
It is not anything worthy a recommendation,tho


----------



## Solar (May 10, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> Bern pls
> There is more than an year in pokemon even going by night/day showing on panel



lol why does their year need to have the same number of days as ours? oh wait they don't; he's been a trainer for less than a year


----------



## Iwandesu (May 10, 2016)

Wait what?
So you are saying ash could have 15 years or wathever going by our standards but he and everyone of his friends in the last thousand days are 10 years for pokemon age standards ?
I dont see why such specific thing would change the fact he isnt 10 after all


----------



## Solar (May 10, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> Wait what?
> So you are saying ash could have 15 years or wathever going by our standards but he and everyone of his friends in the last thousand days are 10 years for pokemon age standards ?
> I dont see why such specific thing would change the fact he isnt 10 after all



i guess bw didn't bash that ten-year-old thing in enough for some people


----------



## Iwandesu (May 10, 2016)

Bw never happened bern


----------



## Solar (May 10, 2016)

i would give you an "optimistic" but that goes against my belief in not rating so here's a notification @iwandesu


----------



## Iwandesu (May 10, 2016)

Just like your belief in not repping @bern?


----------



## Solar (May 10, 2016)

Yes @iwandesu


----------



## God (May 10, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> Just like your belief in not repping @bern?



You have to type out their full username mate.


----------



## Iwandesu (May 10, 2016)

@puppies Try checking the link and see if i do


----------



## God (May 10, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> @puppies Try checking the link and see if i do



How the fuck did you do that


----------



## Iwandesu (May 10, 2016)

Well you see everything has a reason to be @mahou shonen


----------



## God (May 10, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> Well you see everything has a reason to be @mahou shonen



You cheeky friend


----------



## Iwandesu (May 10, 2016)

Basically the "@" is a function that is bounded not by name but serial number 
I can call you anything on a tag as far as I have your member code


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 10, 2016)

lokoxDZz said:


> is pokemon anime worth the time?


If you cut the fat so to speak from DP and XY then they're both pretty watchable especially if you're a fan of the franchise. I haven't seen BW still, but the original series (which is Johto and Orange Islands as well) and AG are fine too. 

Watching the entire thing would take forever (there's like 800~ eps or something now) and there's some issues such as the dub changing if you go for dub and the entire jp audio show not being entirely subbed. I had to mix and match while watching DP, but I think BW and XY are all subbed. PM is slowly doing the entire series. They're up to like ep 43 for the original series, have most of DP, and up to like ep 10 of AG (in DP and AG's case I think they have some eps in the middle and such and not just going from ep 1 and up).


----------



## Galo de Lion (May 11, 2016)




----------



## Bad Wolf (May 11, 2016)

Just read D.Y.N. Freaks, short but interesting for a battle in the arena. Anyone know something similar? I mean, short but with good feats for the arena


----------



## Galo de Lion (May 12, 2016)

Are you bitches ready?


----------



## Sablés (May 12, 2016)

Halfway On EP 6 of Umineko.

You guys were right, Lambda is kind of cool. 

Still the most boring episode though. Only interesting bit about this is Featherine, who I can tell  at a glance is a walking danger zone . Wouldn't surprise me if she's worse than Berny, they even look alike


----------



## Iwandesu (May 12, 2016)

trollkastel trolling too op
and yeah ep6 overral is not this good
birth of golden witch,tho 
ep 7 is quite slow in some parts as well
but at least it has will


----------



## lokoxDZz (May 12, 2016)

The last episodes of umineko are pretty slow, but still pretty good, that bern and that lambda


dat dlanor and will


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 12, 2016)

Dlanor was one of the highlights of ep 5. I love her expressions and her vs Battler was always fun. Also that amazing explanation for Kinzo that the whole family instantly accepted  Kinzo is king. 

I really need to go ahead and do the rest of 6 as well as 7 and 8. Maybe if I have time this weekend.


----------



## Sablés (May 12, 2016)

Never thought I'd like Kinzo that much. The man is a riot 

Dlanor's Engrish is also top-tier.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 12, 2016)

Kinzo is the best character even when he's dead. That's how good he is. 

If it wasn't for the modern day stuff, ep 4 would easily be the best.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sablés (May 12, 2016)

DIO would be proud 

But nah, Ep 4 is straight the best for me. Everything from Ange getting her head cut off - the tea party was greatness.

So far:

4 > 5 > 3 > 2 > 1 > 6


----------



## Byrd (May 12, 2016)

6 saving grace was beato interrupting the wedding

4 and 3 were the best IMO 



AFO and All-Might fighting literally reminds me of Man of Steel


----------



## Galo de Lion (May 13, 2016)

SU back at last! Malachite kicked ass before getting her ass kicked.


----------



## Hardcore (May 13, 2016)

So who's still following the yugioh updates?

@Linkofone


----------



## Sablés (May 13, 2016)

ahahahahahaha, I can think of 25 reasons why this is a horrible horrible idea and Battler evidently hasn't learned shit after all this time

Trollkastel  too savage, nerf pls


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 14, 2016)

Trax said:


> So who's still following the yugioh updates?
> 
> @Linkofone



What kind of updates?


----------



## Iwandesu (May 14, 2016)

Liquid said:


> ahahahahahaha, I can think of 25 reasons why this is a horrible horrible idea and Battler evidently hasn't learned shit after all this time
> 
> Trollkastel  too savage, nerf pls


It is funny because if ep 7 and 8 tells you anything you are pretty much right 
A salty cat is not a friendly cat


----------



## Sablés (May 14, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> It is funny because if ep 7 and 8 tells you anything you are pretty much right
> A salty cat is not a friendly cat


I heard Bern was evil but godDAMN, ep 7's tea party was savage as f.

Don't think I've seen someone troll _that _hard just because theyre salty at losing a game. That bitch lived up the hype.


----------



## Hardcore (May 14, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> What kind of updates?



I last played it 2 years ago, I don't remember there being pendulums tbh 

Though luckily my deck still stands a chance this year, made it a bit faster to match current top decks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 14, 2016)

Pendulums are about two years old now, maybe you stopped just before that then.


----------



## Iwandesu (May 14, 2016)

Liquid said:


> I heard Bern was evil but godDAMN, ep 7's tea party was savage as f.
> 
> Don't think I've seen someone troll _that _hard just because theyre salty at losing a game. That bitch lived up the hype.


One does not simply underestimate a kitten


----------



## Hardcore (May 14, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Pendulums are about two years old now, maybe you stopped just before that then.



They beat me 5/5 but after some deck adjustments, I beat them 3/5 now with my harpie deck


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 14, 2016)

Trax said:


> They beat me 5/5 but after some deck adjustments, I beat them 3/5 now with my harpie deck



Which pendulum deck was it? Harpies are fairly solid, but I don't know if they can compete with the current meta. Stuff like Kozmos, Monarchs, and the doubly nerfed Dracopals. Or some other stuff in the OCG's case like Blue Eyes and D/D.

I run D/Ds myself (they're pendulum, but not entirely and don't focus on pendulum summoning)

Anyway if you want to discuss Yugioh let me direct you here


----------



## Sablés (May 14, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> One does not simply underestimate a kitten


Wait a fucking minute. This scene just reminded me of something 

Rika is obviously related to Bern (Furude Rika = Frederica and they look identical) and it was said that featherine abandoned a game where Bern was a piece which made her into a witch. Wasn't Higurashi's story basically Rika going through countless parallel universes to beat the blond chick; can't remember her name but now that I think about it, she looks like an older lambdadelta, the latter who also lost to Bern somehow before Umineko.

Is Higurashi that game?


----------



## Iwandesu (May 14, 2016)

Yes
Thats exactly the implication made


----------



## Iwandesu (May 14, 2016)

Never stated but all but stated really


----------



## Sablés (May 14, 2016)

Well shit, that's some GOAT writing.

Though the whole 
*Spoiler*: __ 



massive i*c*st deal


 is pretty difficult to swallow.


----------



## Iwandesu (May 14, 2016)

Well there is indeed tons of that

*Spoiler*: __ 



And while on kinzo x beato 2nd they deal with as an abomination 
On battler/george/jessica x yasu is actually pretty straightforward


----------



## Iwandesu (May 14, 2016)

So really, ange is funnily the smallest problem regarding that on umineko


----------



## Linkofone (May 14, 2016)

Trax said:


> So who's still following the yugioh updates?
> 
> @Linkofone



I still do, I just don't have too much time to be on this forum anymore.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 14, 2016)

Linkofone said:


> I still do, I just don't have too much time to be on this forum anymore.


Are you abandoning us Linko?


----------



## Iwandesu (May 14, 2016)

Beato pls


----------



## Iwandesu (May 14, 2016)

Cat>>dogs tbh tbf


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 14, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> Cat>>dogs tbh tbf


No, not really.


----------



## Iwandesu (May 14, 2016)

Can your dog read jojo musubi-chi ?
thought so


----------



## Linkofone (May 14, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Are you abandoning us Linko?



Nah, I'm still going to be active in the YGO thread.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 14, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> Can your dog read jojo musubi-chi ?
> thought so


That cat has no idea what it's even doing and why would a dog ever want to read JoJo?


----------



## Iwandesu (May 14, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> That cat has no idea what it's even doing


Thats what he wants you to think 



> and why would a dog ever want to read JoJo?


To see how badass iggy is obviously 
Part 1 is admittedly not a good start for him,tho


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 15, 2016)

Danny's death is probably the worst but there's a lot of horrible dog deaths.


----------



## Iwandesu (May 15, 2016)

Well sure 
Yellow temperance melts a dog 
Pet shop fucking eats 2 dogs
Lol angelo crushes a dog 
Also dio explodes a cat on time stop and makes it go right through some dude food  
Araki is some animal hater really


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 15, 2016)

That cat one is a bit funny (still fucked up of course) because it's Dio just playing around for the hell of it. With some of the earlier time stops you wonder wtf went on to get it that way. There's that one gif of him doing back flips and what not while be puts Polnareff down the stairs.


----------



## Finalbeta (May 15, 2016)

So it seems that Pan has largely surpassed Goku's and Gohan's potential


----------



## Hardcore (May 16, 2016)

damn I got a lot of ToG to catch up onto, though I'm very reluctant based on the many negative rumors.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shade0180 (May 16, 2016)

The only good part is meeting with Princess Yuri, and Baam kicking the white dude ass which I think lasted only for a very few chapters anything else is cringe worthy.

 I suggest waiting another arc.


----------



## Galo de Lion (May 17, 2016)

MARK FOUR STYLE, MOTHER FUCKER!


----------



## Galo de Lion (May 18, 2016)




----------



## Hardcore (May 18, 2016)

Kids these days


----------



## ogreigniz (May 20, 2016)

Some recommendations if someone wants to read more awesome series:


- Usogui

- Me and the Devil Blues

- One Outs

- The Ravages Of Time (manhua)

- Innocent (SAKAMOTO Shinichi)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Byrd (May 21, 2016)

Sigh.... had to wipe my computer clean... been having issues for days


----------



## Iwandesu (May 21, 2016)




----------



## Iwandesu (May 21, 2016)

Byrd said:


> Sigh.... had to wipe my computer clean... been having issues for days


damn, this sucks bro
did you have a backup at least ?


----------



## God (May 21, 2016)

A good reason to invest in an external HD.



ogreigniz said:


> Some recommendations if someone wants to read more awesome series:
> 
> 
> - Usogui
> ...



Nice


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 22, 2016)

Cubey said:


> A good reason to invest in an external HD.



Pretty much

To be on the safe side i transfered everything i had except anime (External HD cant fit all of it, but if i did lose it i could re-DL anything i havent watched easily) to my other computer awhile ago


----------



## God (May 22, 2016)

Just found out both Sengoku Youko and Spirit Circle ended. This is a good day.


----------



## Galo de Lion (May 23, 2016)




----------



## shade0180 (May 23, 2016)

Still dead I see.


----------



## Byrd (May 23, 2016)

Too cheap to buy an external HD and Sengoku Yuuko ending was on point


----------



## Galo de Lion (May 24, 2016)




----------



## Seraphiel (May 24, 2016)

You homos need more Dresden Files threads. I'm gonna blame Imagine on them not being made.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 24, 2016)

Funny you mentioned Dresden Files. I literally just finished Skin Game yesterday. Good stuff.

I think the only think I didn't quite like in that one was that Nicodemus continues to job every time he appears. He's supposed to be at least somewhat above Harry even now and apparently easily beats Knights of the Cross prior to the series aside from Shirou who managed a standstill, but he's always getting pushed back against pretty much everyone.

I think all of that is a Denarian issue in general. I mean the coins apparently offer all of this power but Harry deals with them just fine for the most part and you don't really see any of them besides Lasciel using Hellfire.

Parkour and Jedi Butters for the win though


----------



## Tacocat (May 25, 2016)

Anyone know how to MP3 tag a YouTube video with the new UI?


----------



## Galo de Lion (May 25, 2016)

Oblivion truly had some WTF moments.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 25, 2016)

Disappointed that Bethesda havent made ES VI yet

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Galo de Lion (May 25, 2016)

Aren't we all?


----------



## lokoxDZz (May 26, 2016)

That GOD in toriko 

also that new ichigo look


----------



## Iwandesu (May 26, 2016)

Aohba josai match

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Galo de Lion (May 27, 2016)

Oooooh boy!


----------



## Hardcore (May 27, 2016)

top kek


----------



## Null (May 31, 2016)

ayy we dead boys


----------



## Byrd (Jun 2, 2016)

Eternal Knocking still in effect


----------



## AgentAAA (Jun 2, 2016)

holy shit guys Ichigo finally figured out a newish technique without going out of control!
I never thought I'd see the day.
still is a getsuga + something else but compared to "two getsugas" it shows an inkling of thought


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 2, 2016)

So basically he have a new getsuga.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 2, 2016)

I dont think calling an entirely new transformation "a new getsuga" just because this is his zanpakuto very basis is that much accurated tbh 
I mean this is far better than FRS at least


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 2, 2016)

Oh you meant the cero + getsuga 
In this case it is as good as frs i guess


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 2, 2016)

FRS was handled better, though. On the other hand the way Bijuu Damas turned out to have that lame name (I remember there was some unofficial name that was way better) and the way they were apparently like Rasengan as well was really dumb.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 2, 2016)

well FRS had an arc for it
ichigo really pulled this combo out his ass afaic 
so yeah
i meant it is=frs in the sense "amped base tecnique with the add of mc"s hidden power"
nardo being fuuton ichigo being hollowness


----------



## Sablés (Jun 2, 2016)

how  in the world is that an asspull? we've known he had hollow powers and could use cero for over a decade

if ichigo wasn't pulling shit like this when he finally got his shit together then he'd be underperforming.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 2, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> well FRS had an arc for it
> ichigo really pulled this combo out his ass afaic
> so yeah
> i meant it is=frs in the sense "amped base tecnique with the add of mc"s hidden power"
> nardo being fuuton ichigo being hollowness



You can't really call being wind natured a hidden power consider Sauce was using elemental attacks in part 1 and the fact that everyone has a nature, but yeah I do understand what you mean.


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 2, 2016)

Sauce was literally using two element for more than a few arcs before Naruto was introduce to 1.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 2, 2016)

nardo having an actual element was hidden till shipudden,tho


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 2, 2016)

and everyone having their own element is also a shippuden thing


----------



## LordPerucho (Jun 2, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> Well sure
> Yellow temperance melts a dog
> Pet shop fucking eats 2 dogs
> *Lol angelo crushes a dog *
> ...




That was so fucked up in the anime.

Anyone still reading AGK? Looks like Tatsumi and Esdease might get buffed to above City level given the feats of todays chapter.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 2, 2016)

well given i did a calc for the teigu blast last chapter i guess i still am
still need to read,tho


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 2, 2016)

you lied to me
there is no above city level feat on today's chapter
and there is literally no feat from akame besides killing fooders
tatsumi however just proved budou feats arent an outlier and that top tiers are indeed city level as well as the ultimate teigu with its feats


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 3, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> and everyone having their own element is also a shippuden thing


But everyone who displayed stuff like that in part 1 is proof enough that elemental jutsu were never hidden nor was adding the wind element to something like Asuma's trench knives.


----------



## LazyWaka (Jun 3, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> FRS was handled better, though. On the other hand the way Bijuu Damas turned out to have that lame name (*I remember there was some unofficial name that was way better*) and the way they were apparently like Rasengan as well was really dumb.



Two of the unofficial names I recall were "Imari" and "Menacing Ball". No idea what the first one means.


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 3, 2016)

Imari was a translation from a game.


----------



## Byrd (Jun 3, 2016)

Well All-Might and AFO should most certainly be town-level now with that latest showings


----------



## LordPerucho (Jun 3, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> you lied to me
> there is no above city level feat on today's chapter
> and there is literally no feat from akame besides killing fooders
> tatsumi however just proved budou feats arent an outlier and that top tiers are indeed city level as well as the ultimate teigu with its feats



I said "might" get buffed to above City Level, once the fight is over.

UT took hits from Tyrant Tatsumi and still capable of fighting, def he is Top tier too. How big in the UT? As big as Oarz from OP?

Who was considering Budous feats to be an outlier?

OPM is out, Genos showing a new attack involving lighting


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 3, 2016)

LordPerucho said:


> UT took hits from Tyrant Tatsumi and still capable of fighting, def he is Top tier too. How big in the UT? As big as Oarz from OP?


he is like nearly 400 meters tall going from the 2 scallings i did
ie:like hell i know how he compares to oars


> Who was considering Budous feats to be an outlier?


everyone with a functional brain would think budou randomly having a city level feat when esdeath best one is small town was an outlier
even more because it was lol clouds based


----------



## LordPerucho (Jun 3, 2016)

But the difference is that by then Esdease hasnt used her full power yet.

She has completely overwhelmed Tyrant Tatsumi without holding back.


----------



## Sablés (Jun 3, 2016)

Budou is her equal by hype (lol) but even if he wasn't,Es being above him doesn't mean her DC has to be.

That's a dumb as hell argument. Even more so when we're  not talking relatively big gaps.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 3, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> he is like nearly 400 meters tall going from the 2 scallings i did
> ie:like hell i know how he compares to oars
> 
> everyone with a functional brain would think budou randomly having a city level feat when esdeath best one is small town was an outlier
> even more because it was lol clouds based



Seriously, what's with clouds always netting biggatons?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 3, 2016)

Sablés said:


> Budou is her equal by hype (lol) but even if he wasn't,Es being above him doesn't mean her DC has to be.
> 
> That's a dumb as hell argument. Even more so when we're  not talking relatively big gaps.


that's really not the point
budou having a city level lolcloud based feat on a verse that its best feats are a small town from esdeath were
regardless ultimate teigu feats range from small city to city level so budou scalling is safe already


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 3, 2016)

oh right the budou feat was also casual and way better than what mine gun did against him 
so yeah before ultimate teigu it was just plainly an outlier


----------



## manidk (Jun 7, 2016)

Over a month.

I'm gone for over a month.

And this thread is at 13 fucking pages?


----------



## manidk (Jun 7, 2016)

I can't count on you guys for shit, apparently.


----------



## Sablés (Jun 7, 2016)

As usual, you're slow brah

Pages are 50 pp now


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 8, 2016)

Goddamit
Sakuragi and mario are the best fucking broes ever


----------



## Byrd (Jun 8, 2016)

Fire Punch characters are some of the most fucked up people I have ever seen in a manga... seriously


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## LordPerucho (Jun 9, 2016)

That HxH Chapter caused such a shitstorm 4chan and Reddit crashed .


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 9, 2016)

Just read it. Holy fuck


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 9, 2016)

hisoka is going to solo genei ryodan
amped by death hisoka no less


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 9, 2016)

>alan is there
>ALAN IS THERE
FUCK YEAH
pls let alan be the one to beat ash
dont fucking ruin it with shiota


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 9, 2016)

Also from what I'm seeing in the episodes to come, I think Goodra rejoins Ash's team.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 9, 2016)

well he hasnt done so yet
but i hope so


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 9, 2016)

The preview for ep 30 had him going back to see Goodra and after that they basically jump to the league not too many episodes after and there's not much room for any other new Pokemon to make his party at six. Not that he doesn't have others to pick from but I really doubt they wouldn't even let him hold five new Pokemon for Kalos.

It kind of feels like there should be more room for things, but maybe that's just because XY&Z is listed as seperate from XY.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 9, 2016)

there is the whole 100% zygarde plot but maybe it is post league shenanigans
i mean sun and moon is already there so keeping the animu is pointless when ash will need to change region by 2017 tops


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 10, 2016)

At this rate it likely will be finished after the league which is interesting for a Team plot line.

Game-wise I want Sun and Moon to come along, but I feel like the XY anime series needs some more time one way or another. Most of the other seasons had post-league content so I expect some at least.

The one thing I'm curious about is how Alan went from only thinking about entering the league due to Ash and not even being sure of it to doing so only episodes later...we'll have to see I guess.

Putting Serena, Citron, and Eureka aside, Dedenne must stay one way or another.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 10, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Putting Serena, Citron, and Eureka aside, Dedenne must stay one way or another


Pfff 
I mean ash hasnt stayed with a girl for over a region since misty and she frankly doesnt count because johto is literaly part of kanto 
So i guess we will be seeing the aloha serena take her place, which sucks because there is nowhere near episodes to cover any romantic drama over z arc/pokemon league/actually getting that freaking badge she might have 
I mean sun and moon premiers in november 
The anime will most definitely finish together with fall season 
So we have around 26+ episodes to go tops 
But who knows


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 10, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> Pfff
> I mean ash hasnt stayed with a girl for over a region since misty and she frankly doesnt count because johto is literaly part of kanto
> So i guess we will be seeing the aloha serena take her place, which sucks because there is nowhere near episodes to cover any romantic drama over z arc/pokemon league/actually getting that freaking badge she might have
> I mean sun and moon premiers in november
> ...


But what about Dedenne? He makes every episode special. Why are you talking about Serena. Dedenne is love. Dedenne is life. I have half a mind to make a Dedenne set. Fuck Pikachu, make Dedenne the new mascot

I mean Johto is a neighbor region but it is its own thing too. Didn't May go to Kanto with Ash for some more competitions when Ash did the Battle Frontier challenge? None of them stayed longer than a series, though. I don't need a romantic conclusion, but I feel like the hook to do Tripokalon training is kind of dumb as a reason for her to walk away from traveling. I mean seriously, she won the Kalos Queen competition aside from the Kalos Queen herself which basically makes her the #2 and she did this in only like 70~ or less episodes of traveling. She can learn on her own tbh. I think that having the lead female character like the male character in addition to being her own character is what works best for the lead, it just makes her more enjoyable as a character.

I don't really like the Alola female lead design, it's probably the weakest aside from the Johto ones and _maybe _B/W 2 (it's a bit better now that we know she doesn't have a chicken hat, though). Maybe that new character, Lillie can join instead. It could go with a trend of switching from NPCs to player characters with the female leads. 

As for the league, I just hope they don't rush through it. If Ash is going to lose let him make the top 2, I want to see more full battles for once.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 10, 2016)

I kind of liked Shota in the new episode. His team is actually really cool, much like Ash's XY team and his battling strategies have gotten pretty good, kind of like what Ash has been doing spur of the moment in XY in particular. His mindset of wanting to surpass the mc and doing a good job is good too, but the one thing that's so off is how massive his improvement is in such a short time. It's a bit too much, they could've just brought him in earlier in the series and done this at least a bit better.


----------



## Tacocat (Jun 10, 2016)

I really dig the Alola protagonists' designs. The dude is fine, a little more relaxed-looking than most of the other dudes, but I like how the girls's clothes are a little baggy, as a refreshing departure from the norm. Dunno if I'd care for her as a companion, but it's not as if I've been following the anime anyway.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 10, 2016)

I just see the male as the kind of bland same-y designs we've had since Gen V (not that IV's was that much better, BW 2 was a bit different I guess but not enough). The girl is just weak imo compared to the other female designs thus far, which were generally much stronger than the male designs. Her clothes are alright, but I particularly liked Serena's game design so it's a step down (as far as the anime goes I like her short hair look better). Not that it matters since I play as a male character, but whatever.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 10, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> But what about Dedenne? He makes every episode special. Why are you talking about Serena. Dedenne is love. Dedenne is life. I have half a mind to make a Dedenne set. Fuck Pikachu, make Dedenne the new mascot


Dedenne is blatantly shadowned by lol puni-chan this season 
He is indeed the best non owned poke mascot,tho


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 10, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I mean Johto is a neighbor region but it is its own thing too. Didn't May go to Kanto with Ash for some more competitions when Ash did the Battle Frontier challenge? None of them stayed longer than a series, though. I don't need a romantic conclusion, but I feel like the hook to do Tripokalon training is kind of dumb as a reason for her to walk away from traveling. I mean seriously, she won the Kalos Queen competition aside from the Kalos Queen herself which basically makes her the #2 and she did this in only like 70~ or less episodes of traveling. She can learn on her own tbh. I think that having the lead female character like the male character in addition to being her own character is what works best for the l


Battle frontier is literally orange league 2.0,tho 
And it is a emerald thing so makes sense may is part of it 
I mean it is not that i dislike serena  (much the opposite ) but yeah...i dont really see she staying unless the series change its formula 



MusubiKazesaru said:


> I don't really like the Alola female lead design, it's probably the weakest aside from the Johto ones and _maybe _B/W 2 (it's a bit better now that we know she doesn't have a chicken hat, though). Maybe that new character, Lillie can join instead. It could go with a trend of switching from NPCs to player characters with the female leads.


Green is hands down the best female design 
It is totally not because im a gen 1 ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)  
 I have no complains about serena's and shauna's  (?)  Design,tho 


MusubiKazesaru said:


> As for the league, I just hope they don't rush through it. If Ash is going to lose let him make the top 2, I want to see more full battles for once.


I would really like shota, alan and ash as part of the top 4 tbh
So yeah


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 10, 2016)

wait
green is actually a gen 3 character ?
i'm baffled


----------



## Tacocat (Jun 10, 2016)

HaterKazesaru 

Green/Leaf is a Gen 3 character in the sense that FireRed and LeafGreen are technically considered Gen 3, yes.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 10, 2016)

I just like what I like and dislike what I dislike 

Blue as a design did exist as an idea for Red/Green but alternate genders weren't introduced until Crystal. The design for Blue was reused in Pokemon Special and "Leaf" the female character for LG/FR used that design for Blue as a basis.



You can see the same shot mirrored in the manga with the final evolutions even.




iwandesu said:


> Dedenne is blatantly shadowned by lol puni-chan this season
> He is indeed the best non owned poke mascot,tho


Technically Dedenne is Citron's (Citron caught him for Eureka) but he's obviously Eureka's. Puni-chan ain't got shit on Dedenne.


----------



## Tacocat (Jun 10, 2016)

Did you see GameStop is taking pre-orders for The Last Guardian as a 2016 release? How long do you think that will last?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 10, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> Battle frontier is literally orange league 2.0,tho
> And it is a emerald thing so makes sense may is part of it
> I mean it is not that i dislike serena  (much the opposite ) but yeah...i dont really see she staying unless the series change its formula
> 
> ...



Battle Frontier is less original as the Orange Islands is "filler", but I get what you mean. It's still all a part of the same anime so it works more with what I said than what you said about how girls don't stay for other regions.

I probably like May, Dawn, and Serena best followed by Leaf and Hilda as far as the female player characters go and then Rosa, this new one, Kris (I think this is Crystal's female character's name) and then Lyra dressed as Mario 

I'd probably put May's redesign in with the second group.

As far as male characters go Gens 1-3 were best and I don't think the remakes for gen 2 and 3 had good redesigns. I'm not a huge fan of the whole doll eyes thing and the new Brendan design was just bleh.

As far as Red goes. I really like this new redesign they made for some new figure. It isn't quite as rough as the orignal design and doesn't change quite as much as the remake design does, but it modernizes the original really well and the result is something that's cool, a bit rough, and it's that weird bishi Red that people like drawing so much (not that that one doesn't look cool)



Dat Jotaro pose

The Pikachu here reminds me of a card, I think it was one of the Surge Pikachu cards. It's a good middle ground between the modern thin and classic fat Pikachu.

As far as rivals go. I like Green/Blue and Hugh best in terms of design and character. Silver in the remakes is cool too but I never liked his original sprite in G/S. I like Shauna and Bianca (B/W 2 glasses do wonders for her) too I guess.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 10, 2016)

Corocoro just unveiled some new Pokemon. Nothing exicting, just the vanilla early game Pokemon you see in every game.



> The first one we’re able to see is Nekkoala, the Contagious Dream Pokemon. It’s a Normal-type with the ability Definite Sleep which prevents it being afflicted with a status other than sleep. We also see the Deep Eye dog Pokemon named Iwanko, who is Rock-type and carries the ability Keen Eye or Vital Spirit.






I'm a bit surprised that the second one is Rock-type.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 11, 2016)

i would totally bet my money he was the region ratata/zigzagoon


----------



## Tacocat (Jun 11, 2016)

> It’s a Normal-type with the ability Definite Sleep which prevents it being afflicted with a status other than sleep.



That's broken as shit


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 11, 2016)

this little bastard + a anti sleep berry + rest= monster


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 11, 2016)

Zygarde's 10% and 100% forms are confirmed for Sun and Moon with these new trailers.




I'm glad they made it into the games but it's weird that Zygarde's forms are introduced outside of X and Y. I also wonder how this works, are the 10% and 100% just separate from 50% and does that ability that seemed to activate only work when Zygarde is hurt?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 11, 2016)

maybe it is some mega evolution esque


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 11, 2016)

but yeah everything implies we either are getting 50% as a separate character or direct evolution of 10% via helding some item


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 11, 2016)

It seemed like 10% had an ability activate when it took damage, kind of like the starter abilities, that made it gather cells and get complete. Complete Forme had a ridiculous amount of health, but I'm not sure the point if it's already badly damaged.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jun 11, 2016)

this  is really dead


----------



## Tacocat (Jun 12, 2016)

*sees Skyrim remaster*

That's a remaster? Are they wizards or something? Shit looks as good as Fallout 4


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## Tacocat (Jun 12, 2016)

Holy fucking shit. The castle is a shitshow again. Is that the Temple of Time all the way up on that hill? What are those blue spires? The bridge looks really similar to those in TP. Fuck, man, the topography. Is it a function of gameplay that Link can climb sheer cliffs? Because that would completely revolutionize exploration in Zelda. And will Link not get the green tunic? We haven't seen him in it once. I don't know that I'd mind.

I need an analaysis video


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 12, 2016)

Tacocat said:


> Holy fucking shit. The castle is a shitshow again. Is that the Temple of Time all the way up on that hill? What are those blue spires? The bridge looks really similar to those in TP. Fuck, man, the topography. Is it a function of gameplay that Link can climb sheer cliffs? Because that would completely revolutionize exploration in Zelda. And will Link not get the green tunic? We haven't seen him in it once. I don't know that I'd mind.
> 
> I need an analaysis video



GameXplain's got you covered with three different videos for that one pic  , though this is much less in depth than some others they've done. The one they did with some high res shot from that initial reveal was so ridiculously thorough that they can just say even now to go watch that one.


I recommend the second one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tacocat (Jun 12, 2016)

Based GameXplain. Based Zelda fandom. It's the only fandom I know that can squeeze over 10 minutes of analysis out of one picture


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 12, 2016)

Nintendo starves us of Zelda. This is what they do to us and GameXplain is that starvation incarnated and cranked up to 11 

Now we just have to wait some more...


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 13, 2016)

Oh look here's a 27 minute discussion on the E3 lanyard and that same picture again


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 14, 2016)

The Legend of Zelda: The Breath of the Wild


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 14, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 14, 2016)

battle royale mode bitches


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 14, 2016)

Which for some reason is pronounced Royale but is spelt Royal...


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 14, 2016)

The opening to the new Zelda is so weird. What did they take the hero from some point in time when he wasn't needed and seal him away until he was needed or something?

Parts of clothing can be equipped and judging by the names of the items, there will be at least a handful more.

The climbing can be done at any angle and there's plenty of collectables.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 14, 2016)

Pot lid confirmed for best shield 

It looks like the Wind Waker mechanic has been expanded on massively. There's multiple weapons choices even early in the game. You pick up weapons in the world and from enemies and some are better than others but they can break.

Instead of finding hearts in the game, you eat the various things you find.

Bokoblins come in a few sizes and they wield different weapons from clubs to spears.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 14, 2016)

A Korok appeared. Does that mean this is in the Adult Timeline or does that mean they evolved from the Kokiri in some other timeline?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 14, 2016)

There's dynamic music that changes as the player goes through the game and they go so far to claim that it has a hundred different variations.

There's a counter system with various special moves either depending on your weapon or where you are in the game.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 14, 2016)

Jumping confirmed. Magic Bombs confirmed. There's at least two kinds of bombs. Square ones that stay in place and round ones that roll quite far.

The sail cloth is much better than in SS and moves quickly like a glider.

You can eat steak 

The stamina meter is involved with climbing. You can either climb slowly and use very little of the gauge or you can jump up and use a good bit of it.

There's some stealth mechanics.

There's a scope item that lets you see an enemy's health or power by identifying.

Link gets cold and loses if you don't wear heavy clothes in cold weather.

There's White Chuchus that are made of ice.

Snow slows you down a bit. You leave footprints. When it rains your footing might be worse and shooting arrows is more difficult.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 14, 2016)

You can snowboard/surf on your shield, it wears on your shield's durability. You can also do things while doing this like shoot your bow while doing this, Legolas style.

Fire Arrows are back. They seem to be a sort of ammo you find as that type of arrow rather than you imbuing it with magic yourself.

The number of melee weapons you can carry is limited.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 14, 2016)

The wind affects your arrow shots. 

You can steal Stallkin/Stallfos arms and use them as weapons.

Well that's it for this stream.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 14, 2016)

There's over a hundred Shrines that act as mini dungeons from what I can tell and you may get something useful like the Sailcloth from them.

Rune abilities are what the Shiekah Slate uses to cast spells. One of the ones used is Magnesus (sp?) can be used to pick up large metal objects and throw or place them however you wish. When you use it you get a view of a red grid across the world (magnetic field?) and red/yellowed objects can be moved. You can use metal objects as shields and use them to push enemies. Even some chests can be grabbed from a wide distance and height.

Guardians are in each of these Shrines. They make the trails to test the hero and award them new strength. The guardians seem to worship Hylia.

Ganon is the villain according to some text.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 14, 2016)

The stamina meter is back for running as well.

Link might hop up a hill.

Skewers and probably some other foods can put your health above your maximum.

The lasers of those giant Beamos-like guardian robots do a _lot _of damage and can destroy rocks like bombs.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 14, 2016)

It seems the bombs are Shiekah Slate spells.

You can detonate the bombs when you want to.

Shrines get harder later in the game and may be combat-focused instead of puzzle-focused.

Dungeons are separate from Shrines.

That's it for the third stream.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 14, 2016)

Some melee weapons include axes, swords, clubs, Bokoblin Arms, spears, two handed claymores. They all have certain traits like axes and clubs disarming enemies easier and being slower and spears are quick and have a lot of range. I think they can all be thrown too.

Disarmed enemies with no available weapon will throw rocks.

You can charge your spear for rapid thrusts. I assume this is similar to the sword's spin attack.

Bokoblins sleep at night and set a sentry.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 14, 2016)

A Pitchfork is another weapon and all of the ones shown are apparently just a small portion of the ones available.

The slow-mo mode can be used for a longer period of time the higher you are.

Just like in Twilight Princess you can pick up enemy arrows and add them to your supply.

Shield surfing works outside of snow areas and you can jump high enough to get over enemies kind of like the Helms Splitter.

You can throw weapons, but you can also use the magnet spell to pick them up and swing them in mid air at enemies


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 14, 2016)

Guardians (those robots) have massive amount of HP and can almost kill you even with extra hearts from food.

That's it for the fourth stream.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 14, 2016)

The Wolf Link amiibo brings in Wolf Link as a companion character. It's been stated that there is no aide or companion like Navi, Tatl, or Midna for instance. That's some really cool usage of an amiibo.

Wolf Link fights with you and moves around the world with you.

Wolf Link senses prey and meat 

Wolf Link still has that chain on its paw wrist.

The amiibo creation process takes around 10-12 months.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 14, 2016)

Wolf Link can be summoned once per day and will last until the end of your playtime or when his health runs out.

You can whistle to call Wolf Link from a distance.

Wolf Link can also sniff out some items.

There's some brand new Amiibo for Breath of the Wild. One of them is archer Link in that same pose he shot from in that first look. It's quite good looking.

There's two more. Another is Ride Link riding on a horse with his hooded cloak on.

The third is the Guardian amiibo and it's probably the biggest Amiibo to date. The legs are bendable. All three come out at the same time as Breath of the Wild.

That's all for the fourth stream involving Amiibos.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jun 14, 2016)

Damn musubi theres like 10 posts only of yourself


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jun 14, 2016)

On other notes, new persona 5 looking godlike, hopefully the history will be good too


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jun 14, 2016)

Got to say it was unexpected to see the new god of war m


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jun 14, 2016)

final fantasy XV looking pretty good


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jun 14, 2016)

Nier:automata also lookign pretty damn good


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jun 14, 2016)

I should play the first nier tho


----------



## Tacocat (Jun 14, 2016)

If Nintendo puts out a collector's edition, they can take all of my money. They can take my firstborn child when that fucker comes, I don't give a shit.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 14, 2016)

I'm just using this thread for my notes on the game and muses as I watch the stream. Now that I'm finally home from work I can continue. 

Breath of the Wild is more than I'd hoped for even. Everything about it looks amazing. The 3D games have finally surpassed what the 2D games have been able to do with this and it just goes above and beyond.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 14, 2016)

Something interesting in the jp trailer for the game, Zelda (I assume)'s voice has an effect to it that sounds like Fi.

There's some shots in that same trailer that invoke XCX and LotR.

Miyamoto mentions that he compares that first look you get outside of the initial cave to be the games finally getting to where the artwork from the first game was trying to convey and even further beyond. I noticed it was pretty similar to that scene too when I saw the first stream.

The old man who's roasting apples likely is there to invoke the original game as well.


----------



## Tacocat (Jun 14, 2016)

When I was reading your posts while at work, I was thinking I was not okay with the more major changes. When I saw those changes in the footage, I was 100% okay with them. I don't know how, but they made it all still feel like Zelda.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jun 15, 2016)

Tacocat said:


> If Nintendo puts out a collector's edition, they can take all of my money. They can take my firstborn child when that fucker comes, I don't give a shit.


spoken like a true gamer


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 15, 2016)

Another thing about the jp trailer is the font with the jp text in the title makes it look even more like a Ghibli film.

It's likely the most Zelda, Zelda-game to date. Easily up there with aLttP and the original game in terms of what was originally intended for the series.

A lot of the changes change a lot of staples in the series. From things like hearts to having unimportant weaponry that's basically disposable, but going about it this way just makes the world seem really natural and it's amazing to see all of the ideas they've implemented like shield surfing, climbing, the Shiekah Slate as a whole, and so on. The big issue with 3D games especially is how obvious things were and it was kind of obvious what to do, but with this it just comes across as something that's supposed to be there, like bomb-able places or the change in weather as you go up a mountain.

I can kind of get why you might not like certain things if you read them and then love it when you see it used. This game is really show and not tell.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 15, 2016)

Looking at some news that's popped up since I went to work:

There will be more voice acting, but Link will remain silent as it should be.

There are towns/villages but talking about them would apparently be spoilers since they're connected to the story somehow.

Also Link is right handed to correspond with attacks being initiated with the right side of the controller.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 15, 2016)

Ganon again confirmed to be the villain by Miyamoto. It's hard to pin down which era this takes place in. Koroks appear like in the Adult Timeline. There's some stuff environment-wise that resembles Twilight Princess, and the use of "Ganon" and the wild look of the world seems like the Downfall Era. Maybe it's in the Adult Timeline after the Great Sea is somehow drained.

Special moves like the Spin Attack use stamina like in SS.

The Temple of Time is a location in the game.

There's rafts on the water that can be used. One way to move it is to hit the sail with a leaf that reminds me of the Deku Leaf.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 15, 2016)

In addition to putting on warm clothing to stave cold environments. There's certain foods that help with that as well.

That leaf fan that I mentioned earlier can be used in combat as well and works on weaker opponents at the very least like Keese.

That's the end of the 5th stream focusing on Miyamoto's commentary.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 15, 2016)

The booths for the game look really amazing. I saw recently what the Twilight Princess booth looked like when it was coming out and this is even better. There's some really huge props.

As seen in the trailer, you can cut trees with weapons, it doesn't have to be an axe and then walk on paths made from the tree.

Another weapon is the sledgehammer.

Another Rune spell is the Stasis Rune that allows you to stop moving objects such as a gear moving a platform for a short time. This works on other things like moving boulders as well

Rupees are still in the game and a currency, but it seems much like hearts they aren't found in places like cut-able grass which also doesn't seem to exist. It seems trading for precious stones and other things exists.

Very interestingly the phrase used for the Stasis rune to halt things is "stop time" and you can use it like an ORA ORA time stop spam from JoJo and build up energy by attacking things only for it to hit all at once.  This could mean some hax for Zelda if this works on non-objects. If you do this on things that won't break by the time you finish the Stasis, it might fly off far into the distance.

Some weapons have bonus stats such as a bow with 3 more power.

That's the end of the sixth stream.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 15, 2016)

There's hunting in the game. Killing animals nets meat and other items.

Cooking allows you to get more out of food items like steaks restoring more health and Rushrooms giving you more speed and some others give you more stamina. As said above cooked items can net you bonus hearts.

Insects may be in tall grass that you can cut.

If you approach an enemy stealthily you can deal more damage in  that first surprise attack.

Link in the menu moves around and reflects his current feelings from tiredness to cold.

Food is cooked in a fire or grills. You place food on the fire or grill by selecting it to be held and then placing it on there. You can also combine items like mushrooms and steaks to make mixed skewers for instance. Multiple food items can be held at once. Elixirs and items of the like can be made from cooking too. Grills aren't available everywhere.

Stealth is another thing that can be increased by making certain things.

You can further break trees for firewood and use that and a flint to make fires on the go. You make fires by dropping the flint and firewood and then striking them with a metallic weapon.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 15, 2016)

You can fish by bombing fish and then collecting them 

There's other options like spear fishing and using arrows.

Stamina is used with swimming as well.

There's a massive amount of foods that can be cooked including bad ones. Even bad food restores health a bit.

Those massive stone enemies from the trailer can appear in areas. The one shown is called a Steppe Talus. Their title appears when you fight them so maybe they're considered a sort of mini boss. There's probably at least one per area. Their weak spot is the ore on the top of their bodies. You attack that spot by climbing them. They deal a massive amount of damage.

The temperature drops at night and depending on your location you might need to put something warm on. Food-based cold resistance works for a limited time.

That's the end of the seventh stream covering hunting and gathering.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jun 15, 2016)

Musubi carrying this convo like a man


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 15, 2016)

Wooden Shields like in other games can burn.

Standing near a fire or holding a lit torch as your weapon also staves off the cold.

Chests can be opened from any direction. They can also be sent flying and broken.

Like in other games, some alternate colored enemies are more powerful like Blue Mokoblins.

Various old men give Link advice and items. They get scared when bombs are taken out.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 15, 2016)

It's really amazing how you can approach the game in so many different ways. It's like a choose your own adventure.

Link's skin turns red when he's cold and his breath shows. He also leaves prints in the snow. So many details~

Yet another Rune ability is Cryonis which can be used to make sturdy ice pillars to climb on. You can use the rune again on a pillar to destroy it.

The pillars can also do things like lift gates or make ramps from other objects.

There's a limit to the number of pillars.

Old men can glide and may expand on the game's lore.

That's the end of the eight stream.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 15, 2016)

There's still another two hours of footage 

This game is so damn big and this is just one area. Probably not quite XCX big though.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 15, 2016)

Ruins in the game are considered sacred places.

As aside above, towns are in the game but would reveal story or character spoilers. The tree house employees who have played through parts of the game reassure that the story is good.

Something Aonuma wanted to do with the game was make it so that even getting lost would be an experience and that players would be able to approach everything from whatever way they wished.

The Great Plateau area is pretty much the middle of the map. As you go around the edges of it, you can see how the terrain changes on the outskirts on each side.

There is some sort of warp option available. I believe you have to uncover those spots somehow.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 15, 2016)

This game's creature AI is quite good compared to past entries and adds personality to enemies like the bokoblins.

According to Aonuma, there's much more powerful enemies. This is something I've always wanted in the Zelda games.

In some past streams and this one there's been several houses and forts in addition to the camps. It's been stated that in other places those forts get much bigger and with different enemies. You can find more and better treasures at these locations.

They show some other areas of the game. They show Link gliding through various areas like a stepped mountain, twin peaks, and a snowy mountain area...so many mountains. No wonder they wouldn't shut up about mountains two years ago.

Link's hair style can change. It's shown in this video with his hair tied at the top.

The music in the game is referred to as being "open-air music", it seems to focus a lot on ambient background music instead of exciting tones from the other games. Perhaps it depends on the moment, maybe story bits have tracks like that. There's a lot of background noises supporting that music to give the game a lot of ambience.

They show another area that looks similar to the one from the reveal video. It has a guardian chasing Link on horseback. The guardian also attacks a bokoblin on some kind of different mount that looks a bit like a donkey.

It seems those glowing arrows from the reveal may have been bomb arrows. In this game, bombs are magic so this is that magic infused in the bow.

Slow-mo moments take some skill to master.

That's the end of the ninth stream featuring Aonuma, some extra videos, and the edge of the Great Plateau.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 15, 2016)

Another hour and a half to go still~

They're showing some shrines off the plateau which aren't in the E3 version.

The one being shown is a lot bigger in terms of room size and may need more than one Rune to go through.

Shrines might be where the warp points are.

Something can be gained by collecting all of the Spirit Orbs (which you get to keep what you get from each Shrine).

Shrine walls are too smooth to climb.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 15, 2016)

The soundtrack and sfx are orchestrated.

Not all shrines have runes from what I can see.

Welp it looks like that's actually the end of the Zelda segment for Tuesday.

Thanks for reading my spam


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jun 15, 2016)




----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 15, 2016)

Apparently according to Aonuma,  if you want to you can even skip the entire story and go straight to the final boss if you know how to.  Going by how strong even those early game stone monsters and Guardians are, Ganon is probably hard as fuck and you'd be doing jack shit in terms of damage. It could be a fun extreme difficulty thing to do in a replay.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 15, 2016)

About the map size.

This is what's shown in E3 compared to the entire thing.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 15, 2016)




----------



## lokoxDZz (Jun 16, 2016)

I was never a Zelda fan, but this game kinda make me feel to give a new try to the series


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jun 16, 2016)

New chap of bleach makes me conclude that Kubo actually hates Ichigo even more if Inoue is near, holy shit


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Jun 16, 2016)

I had to re-read to make sure that actually happened 

Now we know why Ichibei give up on trying to defeat Ywach,but did he send the humas to take a beating?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 16, 2016)

lokoxDZz said:


> I was never a Zelda fan, but this game kinda make me feel to give a new try to the series


Over a page of hype will do that to you.


----------



## Tacocat (Jun 16, 2016)

Musubi doing God's work 

Far and away this is the Zelda they've put the most time and effort into. You can tell just by looking at it. And easily the most accessible, it seems. Most definitely the best game to jump into the series with since Ocarina.

Same with Persona. The amount of polish on that game is absurd. I wonder what it's going to do with the powerscale, though. With the MCs fighting legit demons (lost my shit with the negotiation, btw), how's that gonna work with Nyx literally being the progenitor of all Shadows, and thereby Personas? I can see Nyx being more powerful than maybe low to mid-tier demons, but beyond that? No way. Unless this resets the Persona universe again.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 16, 2016)

There's another new statement that this is the biggest team used in any Nintendo game ever, which doesn't surprise me. I feel like between them finally getting to HD gaming with Wii U and having a huge team, they finally can get a taste of what modern game making is like and what's needed to make these huge games the Western developers keep churning out (even if they aren't this, detailed).

GameXplain was saying in one of their videos that they believed that this would be the new standard for 3D Zelda instead of OoT and I agree with them. If this works out as it should, why would they ever go back unless they feel like being cinematic or something?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 16, 2016)

I still need to watch yesterday's steam and I'm just picking up whatever info I can find.

Fire Rod confirmed. I think this is the first time it's been in a 3D game.


I'm pretty glad that magic is being made into a bigger thing in this game.

The physics system with fire making giant updrafts is interesting.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 16, 2016)

Bomb Arrows just like Fire Arrows are ammunition that you find. My guess with them being magic bombs + arrows was off.

Killing the Steppe Talus nets you a handful of ores.

Updrafts from fires are a good way to jump higher for slow-mo action.

That's it for every Nintendo-done Zelda stream.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jun 16, 2016)

Nier:automata looking fucking godlike


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 16, 2016)

lokoxDZz said:


> Nier:automata looking fucking godlike


When Platinum Games nails it. They really nail it.

That switch to top down view was surprisingly awesome. It felt almost like it switched to being one of those hellish shooters.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jun 16, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> When Platinum Games nails it. They really nail it.
> 
> That switch to top down view was surprisingly awesome. It felt almost like it switched to being one of those hellish shooters.



Yeah, i really like the effort they are putting in the game, if the other fights are like this will be really fucking good , not only seems to have a really good gameplay they seem to have made the fight not a boring one with a lot of movesets for the enemie , hell they even timed the music along the fight when the fight changes to what looks like a bullet hell


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 16, 2016)

Bullet Hell was the term I was looking for.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 16, 2016)

PMsubs finally put out ep 27 of XY&Z.


*Spoiler*: __ 



The gym battle was kind of weird. I'm fine with Ash losing, but what the heck is up with that Avalugg? It's Avalanche was ridiculous and was never dodged and 2KOed Talonflame who was shown tanking tons of attacks in the last gym. They did manage to make the gym leader who just seems like some fat guy in the games look cool with that jacket (I loved the shot they used a few times of him making a command).

The trick with the Water Shuriken was good and Hawlucha was awesome. Hopefully the rematch has even more awesome moments.

I kind of laughed when Satoshi shoved his jacket at Serena and was like "Bitch hold my things for me" or something. It was almost out of character.

I liked the bit at the end, after the ED where Eureka was doing stuff with Wulfric and she at one point was using Dedenne and Puni-chan as dumbbells.

Our lord and savior Dedenne had a nice roll in the snow and some nice lines too.

The preview gave the next episode an introspective feel. There's no music and no talking with the wind blowing all the while then Ash with a lot of feeling in a calmer manner said the name of the next episode.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 16, 2016)

Oh and about the above Fire Rod, it's used like a melee item and will break.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 16, 2016)

be prepared for edgy ash musubi
meanwhile on brazil ash is tangling with goodra 
i will not say if he does catch him or not,tho


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 16, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> be prepared for edgy ash musubi
> meanwhile on brazil ash is tangling with goodra
> i will not say if he does catch him or not,tho


But what is Dedenne doing? Tell us what we really want to know.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## LordPerucho (Jun 21, 2016)

New AGK chapter.(Korean Scans)



Ok, looks like the AGK verse will get a buff


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 22, 2016)

*



			Samurai Jack is back and has received a TV-MA rating for its dark tone and violent animation.
		
Click to expand...

*


> The new season will premiere later this fall as part of Adult Swim’s Toonami programming block. The first four seasons premiered bet ween 2001-2004 and during that time the show earned four Emmy Awards. The new season is currently in production in Los Angeles.
> 
> * The new season will take place 50 years after the events of the show and will be the last season to close the story of Jack *
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## LordPerucho (Jun 22, 2016)

Anyone still checking Magi?



Morg btfo Arba.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 22, 2016)

Hakuryuu seems to be doing more but Morg looks to be beating her in speed at least. Arba's regen is quite good, low-high and she can do mid level regens pretty quickly


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 22, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> But what is Dedenne doing? Tell us what we really want to know.


dedenne pretty much is one of the goodra episode mc
league starts this week and alan got all his fucking 8 badges on the time it took to
>ash do his ash's greninja training 
>ash get his 8 badge
>ash get back to goodra resort
which is like... 7 fucking episodes


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 23, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> dedenne pretty much is one of the goodra episode mc
> league starts this week and alan got all his fucking 8 badges on the time it took to
> >ash do his ash's greninja training
> >ash get his 8 badge
> ...


It's like Shota, but worse and really I saw this coming aside from not knowing when the league would be. It's odd that they're doing it before the end of the Flare plot and honestly the rush with Alan if he had more development towards doing it than thinking "hey that's sounds a bit interesting" once when Ash mentioned it. That aspect of it makes me want him to lose.

Anyway I'm just hoping for some full battles, having six Pokemon seems pointless if you never use them all at once except in the league matches and some rare occasions like one of Ash's battles with Paul/Shinji and Drake in the Orange Cup.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 23, 2016)

Pokemon XY&Z ep 28:

Just like the preview suggested, the story telling as well as the way the characters were treated was different from the norm. It felt like a rather mature episode and was a rarity for being an episode to develop Ash beyond him wanting to get better. This is the kind of stuff that puts this season above others in the series.

There was some new tracks in this episode, one obviously a instrumental remix of the OP.

I liked the little bit between Ash and Serena and how it went afterward.

The Pikachu/Team Rocket bit in this episode was pretty funny. Pikachu has been getting side-lined all season so it's nice to see it get some time to itself. Team Rocket's odd reactions make perfect sense for them, it was funny when they just walked away from catching Pikachu because it's electricity was too weak (gotta cross that building+ threshold for Team Rocket to feel it  ).

Greninja looks weird without its tongue scarf in place.

Eureka Dedenne


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 23, 2016)

yeah that one was really a powerful episode
XYZ aint kidding brah


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 23, 2016)

as for alan i actually can quite easily believe on he soloing the gyms with the powerhouse megazard is and quickly getting on many cities through fly move (i mean he most definitely has went through all kalos cities on his crusade to collect mega stone energy given he fucking went to others regions at some point)
shota suddenly becoming such legit league material bothered me more tbh
because alan at least was always a E4 material


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 23, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> as for alan i actually can quite easily believe on he soloing the gyms with the powerhouse megazard is and quickly getting on many cities through fly move (i mean he most definitely has went through all kalos cities on his crusade to collect mega stone energy given he fucking went to others regions at some point)
> shota suddenly becoming such legit league material bothered me more tbh
> because alan at least was always a E4 material


Alan it's just we never really knew about anything beyond Megazard until Metang (whom I have a head canon of him being given a Belldum by Steven). Flying just doesn't seem to be done much for whatever reason in the anime, that's the other thing.

Shota is weird because he had his biggest boost between after Ash got his seventh badge and before he got his eighth. I mean they did go to the Kalos Queen event and there's been some Flare stuff, but eh it shouldn't be enough time for him to get like 3 badges, evolve a few of his pokemon, and get that good. Sceptile was kind of up there already, though.



iwandesu said:


> yeah that one was really a powerful episode
> XYZ aint kidding brah



Yep.

Another thing to note from last episode too, is that I like how Eureka keeps wearing these Pokemon themed clothes like the Tyrantrum pajamas, Slowbro swimsuit, the Slurpuff snow clothing, and so on. The first is clearly the best one, though


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 23, 2016)

Is this from one of the movies?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 23, 2016)

maybe
im yet to see this scene unless im misremembering something at least
then again there was an episode today that is kinda fillerish so i havent seen yet but might have it


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 23, 2016)

also alan at the very least soloed korrina with megazard going from last episode
and i frankly doubt he needed more to most gyms really
but yeah, his actual team is an unknown


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 23, 2016)

I'm at like 28 and you're at what 30-31?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 23, 2016)

i'm at
xy 124 counting this fillerish episode
you are at 121
next episode is ash vs icy gym
then ash visits goodra
then fillerish episode
and after that league begins with a 1 week hiatus between episodes
so yeah you guys are getting here i guess


----------



## LordPerucho (Jun 23, 2016)

Man that Toriko chapter was crazy



Have they reached Cell level? Derous beam reminded me a bit when Vegeta used Final Flash on Perfect Cell.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 23, 2016)

speed wise they have been above eos manga for a while
dc ? not afaic
although some characters would blitz and hax cell to death so i guess yeah they are above cell


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 24, 2016)

Holy fuck


----------



## LordPerucho (Jun 24, 2016)

Berserk and AGK are out.





Someone should calc Megazord mode 2.0 blast, is it Mountain level?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 24, 2016)

welp 
let it rip


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 24, 2016)

Vote for the new Shovel Knight game?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 24, 2016)

done i guess


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 24, 2016)

Those Ushio to Tora feels


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 24, 2016)

@LordPerucho, i guess you were right after all


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 24, 2016)

Well it's good to have Toriko finally calced at FTL. I should catch up to that too.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 24, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> welp
> let it rip


I found out where that gif was from. The Greninja one I mean. They put out some kind of trailer for Froakie-Greninja for the XY series. From the title I'm not sure if it's supposed to be in movie or special format or they're just advertising the movie as well


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 24, 2016)

sounds like a xyz movie version
how 100+ episodes becomes movies is beyond me,tho
unless the series will end in a movie because they have little time till sun and moon


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 24, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> sounds like a xyz movie version
> how 100+ episodes becomes movies is beyond me,tho
> unless the series will end in a movie because they have little time till sun and moon


It seemed like that it me too, the only thing throwing me off was that the upcoming movie's logo was used at the end.

I doubt it would replace the tv series if this really is a thing anyway. There's some time before Sun and Moon, I don't see the league even hitting 10 eps. Ep titles suggest that Ash faces Shota in the semi-finals in a two episode long match which is pretty hype. Maybe he'll actually make it to the finals?

Zygarde stuff and maybe even the synchro with Ash and Greninja might be a thing in Sun and Moon so they can keep that up to still advertise the new games much like Origins was really just an ad for mega evolution.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 24, 2016)

News from pokemon xyz 124 
>the episode is useless filler 
>the theme of the episode "gears" are going to play a Major role on the upcoming pokemon movie (no idea if the same advertised on your video"
>A New bionic pokemon Who will be given together with volcanion as sun moon event on theaters will be the main legendary of the movie 
>the scene you send me with eureka and 100% zygarde is from the op v2


----------



## LordPerucho (Jun 24, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> @LordPerucho, i guess you were right after all



Tatsumi is gonna get a serious upgrade once she turns into Tyrant and tanks that blast .

About Toriko, speed wise, Shouldnt the Top Tiers being capable of tagging the likes of Team Champa except Hit?


----------



## coolbrah (Jun 24, 2016)

No

the high and top tiers of DB, are MFTL

The Toriko verse is much weaker in d.capacity and durability than the likes of SSJ Goku  [Namek Saga] or Frieza etc

But still, having now FTL speeds are a great upgrade, since if they keep it up, they will be able to challenge the likes of Cell Saga if they upgrade their other stats too


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 24, 2016)

Not in the slightly 
Beerus can fly by himself with a pretty decent portion of whiss staff as showed in bos when he rushed to a planet without whiss


----------



## coolbrah (Jun 24, 2016)

The BoG feats aren't even worthy anymore

Imagine


----------



## coolbrah (Jun 24, 2016)

Although, Beerus and the others are like snails compared to the likes of Saint Seiya 

it was still impressive that they managed to reach MFTL levels

DB generally needs to upgrade their hax, like Hit's timeskip like ability is a decent start, they have to keep improving


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 26, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> News from pokemon xyz 124
> >the episode is useless filler
> >the theme of the episode "gears" are going to play a Major role on the upcoming pokemon movie (no idea if the same advertised on your video"
> >A New bionic pokemon Who will be given together with volcanion as sun moon event on theaters will be the main legendary of the movie
> >the scene you send me with eureka and 100% zygarde is from the op v2


Magearna is its name, though I liked the jp name of Magiana better. It just looks like a freaking robotic Diancie. That's some lazy design.


----------



## coolbrah (Jun 27, 2016)

Is the second season of Ushio to Tora finished?


I plan to watch it, soon


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 27, 2016)

coolbrah said:


> Is the second season of Ushio to Tora finished?
> 
> 
> I plan to watch it, soon


It is. S2 was glorious. It probably even beat out JoJo for my #1 this season.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## coolbrah (Jun 27, 2016)

That sounds great


Ushio to Tora is generally one of my favorite series :toranod


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 27, 2016)

coolbrah said:


> That sounds great
> 
> 
> Ushio to Tora is generally one of my favorite series :toranod


It's that entire last arc so the entire season is a climax and it just feels great to have a show that's nothing but highs and capable of making it work the entire time.

I need to finish the manga myself, I stopped around volume 15 because the pacing was getting to me and I wasn't in as much of a manga mood as I could've been at the time.


----------



## coolbrah (Jun 27, 2016)

Just say a yes or no

Is the final battle between Ushio and Tora vs Hakumen no Mono animated at epic levels?

Because in the manga, it was epic :toranod


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 27, 2016)

Well the battle had several steps and moments with different focus all the time 
But I guess when we had fights the fights were epically animated yeah 
Hakumen demise was awesome at least 
And indeed it was on the manga as well

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 27, 2016)

Find out for yourself 

I think Mappa did a good job at it despite the animation itself being nothing special. Though that's pretty much the entire series.

I'm pretty sure Tora is Rikiya Koyama's best fit for a role since Takamura. Ushio's seiyuu works really well for his character too.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Byrd (Jun 27, 2016)

Eternal Knocking still in effect :heston


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jun 28, 2016)

Ah Nonon smiley. How I missed you.

...You obnoxious bitch.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 28, 2016)

so back it is ?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 30, 2016)

> This confirms the leaked Pokemon and also reveals their typings:
> 
> Tapu Koko: Electric / Fairy
> 
> ...



Tapu Koko and Vikavolt I like. The rest vary from eh, to okay, to why is that one bug look like a lunch box?

I'm betting there will be another English trailer tomorrow or something.

Founds some official art

Bruxfish's ability is quite strong:
Dazzle: prevents moves with increase Speed Priority from hitting.

If more Pokemon get that then it could change some things up.

Topa Koko's ability also turns the field into Electric Terrain and it seems to be a legendary?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 30, 2016)

hxh is getting another hiatus btw


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 30, 2016)

Of course...because good things never last.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 30, 2016)

wow they kept togedamaru name ?
maybe this will be the new pet pokemon


----------



## Iwandesu (Jun 30, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Of course...because good things never last.


i was getting so pumped with the ship arc


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 30, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> wow they kept togedamaru name ?
> maybe this will be the new pet pokemon


Pikachu clones seem to keep their jp names at least half of the time.

It sure as hell is no Dedenne.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 1, 2016)

More info on the Pokemon and the english trailer. It seems that Charjabug and Vikavolt are the evolutions of the already revealed Grubbin



> [media]
> The newly revealed Pokémon (and some already shown ones) include:
> 
> Name: *Tapu Koko*
> ...



Zygarde has three unique moves


----------



## Solar (Jul 1, 2016)

Since there are a few Umineko readers here, meet Fuhka Takatori:

 [/IMG] [/IMG]


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 1, 2016)

Frederica Bernkastel said:


> Since there are a few Umineko readers here, meet Fuhka Takatori:
> 
> [/IMG] [/IMG]


So...who is she?


----------



## Solar (Jul 1, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> So...who is she?


Bernkastel's role in this one.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 1, 2016)

oh 
i thought fuuka was the girl talking to bern for some reason


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 1, 2016)

That shot of the girl from the helicopter is kind of funny.


----------



## Null (Jul 1, 2016)

why didn't anyone tell me boku no hero was lit?

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## LordPerucho (Jul 2, 2016)

That Magi chapter gave us some interesting feats?

Continent level Magi anyone?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 2, 2016)

since when has arba become a cute character ? 
i mean did she grown younger within the timeskip somehow ?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 2, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> since when has arba become a cute character ?
> i mean did she grown younger within the timeskip somehow ?


She's using Hakuei's body  he now instead of  Gyokuen's. Arba  has the power to possess other people and she gets the most power when those who she possesses are her descendants and female.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 2, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> She's using Hakuei's body  he now instead of  Gyokuen's. Arba  has the power to possess other people and she gets the most power when those who she possesses are her descendants and female.


so it is less about arba growning younger and more about hakurei growning cuter 
fair enough


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 2, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> so it is less about arba growning younger and more about hakurei growning cuter
> fair enough


She's younger than her mom yeah...


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 2, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> She's younger than her mom yeah...


no shit musubi


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 2, 2016)

Arba's cute faces would do well even in Umineko


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 2, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Arba's cute faces would do well even in Umineko


Arba is quite the ugly smiler bitch yeah 
I was 100% talking about how she looked younger and prettier now on this last chapter I skimmed for feats 
I mean lol Im still seeing Arba destroy the first world on a flashback


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 2, 2016)

Umineko smiles are...troublesome tho


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 2, 2016)

ive summoned myself to say
you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) shall watch relife


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 2, 2016)

I disliked ep 1 and then somehow  ended up marathoning it after liking ep 2 more. Needs more Hozumi and less Rena, The latter got so much attention she might as well be the main character.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 2, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> Umineko smiles are...troublesome tho


Arba's inky smiles are probably creepier than those.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 2, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I disliked ep 1 and then somehow  ended up marathoning it after liking ep 2 more. Needs more Hozumi and less Rena, The latter got so much attention she might as well be the main character.


lol rena, that's kinda the point,tho
the mc basically needs to shape his relations and actions as the high schoolers deal with him because he is too afraid of commiting
thats even a flaw of his character albeit an understandable one
gotta love how they changed the ending for literally every episode just to match the tune of them


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Jul 2, 2016)

ReLife is one of the saddest novels i have seen,just gut-punch after gut-punch.
But not yet in the anime.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 2, 2016)

also seriously An-chan is the fucking best girl 
i really cant care about hoshiru


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 2, 2016)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> ReLife is one of the saddest novels i have seen,just gut-punch after gut-punch.
> But not yet in the anime.


aint it a seinen manga ?


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Jul 2, 2016)

Nevermind i confused it whit re:zero


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 2, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> also seriously An-chan is the fucking best girl
> i really cant care about hoshiru


I liked An until her reveal and then she got boring or rather started doing even less. Likewise I was disappointed that the first Ed didn't stick around because it was by far the best sounding one


----------



## manidk (Jul 3, 2016)

Tumbleweed.gif


----------



## manidk (Jul 3, 2016)

Jesus christ this new layout loads like shit.

No wonder I never come around here anymore.


----------



## Sablés (Jul 3, 2016)

Frederica Bernkastel said:


> Since there are a few Umineko readers here, meet Fuhka Takatori:
> 
> [/IMG] [/IMG]



Wonder if she'll be less of a cunt in this

@manidk

sup, fggt


----------



## Hardcore (Jul 3, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> hxh is getting another hiatus btw



what's the excuse this time?

it took long enough anyway


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 3, 2016)

Trax said:


> what's the excuse this time?
> 
> it took long enough anyway


pffffffff
implying togashi cares about excuses


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 6, 2016)

Ah, wasn't that the bonus chapter when Himawari juuken's him in the nuts?

Man those subs suck.

Also I still don't get why Kakashi was ever Hokage.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 6, 2016)

he was the most influent jonin alive in konoha


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 6, 2016)

even if he was shit tier this counted somehow


----------



## LazyWaka (Jul 6, 2016)

Yeah, they only subbed about 2/3's of the dialogue.

Still, Himawari best character.

I think I now understand why the new author draws her like creepy murderous doll.


----------



## Hardcore (Jul 6, 2016)

moon level himawari


----------



## LazyWaka (Jul 6, 2016)

That was base Naruto who only scales to city level+.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 6, 2016)

With the casual controllable FRS I guess, right? That was one of the cooler things from The Last.


----------



## LazyWaka (Jul 6, 2016)

His base rasengan scales to Sasukes chidori which fucked up that large meteorite over Konoha.


----------



## Byrd (Jul 6, 2016)

what is this with Naruto...


----------



## LoveLessNHK (Jul 7, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> he was the most influent jonin alive in konoha



Is that a weird combination of affluent and influential?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 7, 2016)

Forever genin Naruto


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 7, 2016)

Poison/Fire type with an ability that lets it poison even types immune to poison


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 7, 2016)

thats helluvia cool
sun and moon fella gotta be op


----------



## God (Jul 7, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Poison/Fire type with an ability that lets it poison even types immune to poison



Looks like krookodil or whatever


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 8, 2016)

guess I should shove some weight around in here too


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 8, 2016)

Cubey said:


> Looks like krookodil or whatever


It also looks like Heatmor.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jul 8, 2016)

grats on promotion, Musubi

Nighty too I guess


----------



## God (Jul 8, 2016)

Man they will let any old joe shmo become a mod won't they


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 8, 2016)

Apparently having a clean record is important


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 8, 2016)

That's definitely something you have over me 
Although I could swear kiddo would have at least be banned for flaming as much as I did


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 8, 2016)

The news about Pokemon Go is pretty hilarious in terms of how ridiculous it is. People causing highway accidents to catch a Pikachu, falling off a skateboard to get an Eevee, a restaurant putting a sign up saying you can't catch their Pokemon if you don't pay for food, a police station putting a sign up saying that you can't come in, a girl finding a dead body while hunting for Pokemon, etc.

It's pretty ridiculous.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 8, 2016)

Pokemon changing the world


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 9, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> Pokemon changing the world


Just as it always has


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jul 9, 2016)

I saw the first two episodes of Boko Hero Academia. Looks entertaining. I think I'll give the series a go.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LoveLessNHK (Jul 10, 2016)

TTGL said:


> I saw the first two episodes of Boko Hero Academia. Looks entertaining. I think I'll give the series a go.



It's an alright series, I think. It's got the shonen qualities you love, and the ones you hate, but overall it feels like it's trying to be something deeper than that as well.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 11, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Apparently having a clean record is important



you can't imagine my surprise when I saw ur "record" tbh


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 11, 2016)

Nighty said:


> you can't imagine my surprise when I saw ur "record" tbh


I'm not even sure what that means


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 11, 2016)

idk if you've checked your own user notes yet


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 11, 2016)

All 4 in the last week


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 11, 2016)

thats what I meant


----------



## LazyWaka (Jul 11, 2016)

Out of curiosity has mega mewtwo X ever made an appearance in the anime?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 11, 2016)

i would never want to look into my user record tbh


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 11, 2016)

LazyWaka said:


> Out of curiosity has mega mewtwo X ever made an appearance in the anime?


oh wait nevermind


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 11, 2016)

LazyWaka said:


> Out of curiosity has mega mewtwo X ever made an appearance in the anime?


Not that I know of. Tbh Mewtwo mega evolving like a normal Pokemon never made much sense. It's one of the Pokemon who'd have the least chance of getting a Mega as it's an artificial clone and yet it has two. Lolpopularity and lolwewantedmore for both it and Charizard.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 12, 2016)

New Sun/Moon trailer. Too much LA bullshit, but there's a tiny bit of new footage if you squint


Also two new Pokemon



A pair of new Pokemon have been revealed in this month’s issue of CoroCoro.

First up is Kiteruguma, a Normal/Fighting creature with Fluffy and Klutz abilities. We also have a look at the Ghost/Fairy Pokemon Mimikkyu. This one has the ability called Disguise.

CoroCoro says that those in Alola are scared of Kiteruguma to the point of having warning signs about it. Because of its strength, it can break anything in two. It likes to hug its trainers, though raising one puts your life in danger.

Meanwhile, Mimikkyu hates sunlight and prefers dark places. The cloth covering its body is rumored to be a strategy to avoid the sun. If someone tries to remove the cloth, it’s said they’ll become afflicted with an illness.

Neither design is very good, but both are unique types (if you discount Mega Lopunny). Mimikkyu's design reminds me a bit of some past Pokemon like Mawile. I feel like I'd like the design more if it wasn't already using a Pikachu disguise.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 13, 2016)

No offense but why are you a mod? Did other mods drop out? Because honestly this forum almost seems dead in every section I visit. So I didn't think they would be promoting.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 13, 2016)

B Rabbit said:


> No offense but why are you a mod? Did other mods drop out? Because honestly this forum almost seems dead in every section I visit. So I didn't think they would be promoting.


Because UD stepped down and because why not?


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 13, 2016)

B Rabbit said:


> No offense but why are you a mod? Did other mods drop out? Because honestly this forum almost seems dead in every section I visit. So I didn't think they would be promoting.



NF still averages around 5-6 thousand posts per day, also have you actually looked at the OBD? Where do you see dead?


----------



## LazyWaka (Jul 13, 2016)

The OBD is actually starting to get more activity again.

I wonder, how much of a coincidence is it that the OBDs activity started to tank when Naruto ended only to pick back up when the sequel series started?

The posters here confirmed for masochists?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 13, 2016)

lol
i cant even argue against that
i did start reading boruto after all


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 13, 2016)

I only read chapter 1.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 13, 2016)

Haven't read boruto or seen the movies

get on my level


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jul 13, 2016)

Boruto is really a thing? I feel like i'm missing something

























nah


----------



## John Wayne (Jul 13, 2016)

Who actually cares about Boruto?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 14, 2016)

Nighty said:


> Haven't read boruto or seen the movies
> 
> get on my level


I haven't touched the movie 
However I took a calc request that included chapter 2 of boruto which forced me to read it 
Now it is all over again


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 14, 2016)

I'd be more willing to read it if it was Himawari manga or something and I'm still waiting on a release of the movie that doesn't suck (it sure took The Last a while too).


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 14, 2016)

is himawari the sister?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 14, 2016)

tfw the triple mod wombo combo

where's wombat?

and also jammies?


----------



## LazyWaka (Jul 14, 2016)

The combo will sadly be broken before wombat shows up.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 14, 2016)

waka get a new avy tbqh

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 15, 2016)

Combo saved.

What is Ash's team? Just saw spoilers that Ash makes it to the finals in the legue and is fighting alan again. This could legit could be Ash's first league victory since Alan only uses 1 pokemon.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 15, 2016)

Alan doesn't has just 1 poke 
He has a metang Steven gave him
He is just too good to not solo the league with megazard


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 15, 2016)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Truth is I saw the episode titles which heavily implies Ash wins.



> >Aug 11th: XY&Z037 - The Finals! Ash VS Alan!!
> >Aug 18th: XY&Z038 - Kalos League Victory! Ash's Ultimate Match!!
> >Aug 25th: XY&Z038 - Team Flare Attacks! The Zygarde at the Prism Tower!!







Elite 4 when?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 15, 2016)

Xiammes said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In the final episode of the Mega Evolution specials (the one that leads into Alan's involvement in XY&Z) Alan takes on a 10 man gauntlet of trainers who use Mega Evolution gathered by Lysandre and the final opponent was Malva (who is a Team Flare member) and Elite Four member and even after going through the gauntlet (even though he used potions which seem somewhat less effective in the anime) he still managed to beat her Mega Houndoom making Alan the very first trainer who's not the Champion to beat an Elite Four member.

Damn PMsubs are still making me wait on ep 31.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 15, 2016)

I believe in my boy Ash, its his time to shine. After looking at it, he probably has one of the strongest teams he ever took, smogon bird solo's.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 15, 2016)

Oh I was mistaken about what you said. Whatever...


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 15, 2016)

Even getting the finals is big for Ash, it would be his best showing yet, but I am hoping for a win to mix things up some more.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 15, 2016)

>Kalos is so weak that Ash actually wins

Is this a french joke?

It would be the hypest shit ever if he won, would be a great way for cross promotion if Ash wins while everyone is going crazy of Pokemon Go.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 15, 2016)

It doesn't help that kalos is leaps and bounds the strongest league so far
 i mean it is an entire freaking league of mega evolutions


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 15, 2016)

lolTobias and Paul (I mostly knew him as Shinji) though.


----------



## Regicide (Jul 16, 2016)

More importantly

Mod me


----------



## Velocity (Jul 16, 2016)

How about...

No.


----------



## Imagine (Jul 16, 2016)

OBD's already retarded enough.


----------



## Regicide (Jul 16, 2016)

Why do you think I'm trying to get you banned?


----------



## Imagine (Jul 16, 2016)

Because you're retarded


----------



## Regicide (Jul 16, 2016)

Whatever interpretation makes you happy


----------



## Imagine (Jul 16, 2016)

Seeing you shanked makes me happy


----------



## Regicide (Jul 16, 2016)

Imagine please

You couldn't shank a sandwich


----------



## Imagine (Jul 16, 2016)

Who said I'd be shanking you?


----------



## Regicide (Jul 16, 2016)

Imagine subtly admits his ineptitude


----------



## Solar (Jul 16, 2016)

Xiammes said:


> >Kalos is so weak that Ash actually wins
> 
> Is this a french joke?


The XY games are easy even for Pokémon games. If Ash wins, it would show etc etc

No one's hype for this shit if ratings are to be believed. Makes sense since it's the same shit after 20 years.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 16, 2016)

Imagine a shit

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 16, 2016)

its true


----------



## God (Jul 16, 2016)

Obviously I'm the most qualified mod candidate


----------



## Boomy (Jul 17, 2016)

What the hell happened here?


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jul 17, 2016)

oh hey Boomy 

long time no see

Imagine has killed Tazmo and now he owns the forum 

this is the result


----------



## Boomy (Jul 17, 2016)

DT! You're still alive. Why is OBD so dead?

I'm not surprised, Magina was always incompetent.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jul 17, 2016)

Mahesvara said:


> You're still alive.



barely

I'm pretty much "post for a week -> inactive for a month" right now



Mahesvara said:


> Why is OBD so dead?



lack of new blood, regulars getting bored or busy with irl stuff etc



Mahesvara said:


> I'm not surprised, Magina was always incompetent.



more incompetent than Tazmo

that's a new low even for him


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 17, 2016)

you hardly can say obd is dead at this point lol
you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) are just accostumed to things that plainly arent happening anymore eg: shit tier wankers trolling us consistently and somehow getting to push huge shitstorms.
i'm not saying the situation is good, but it damn sure was loads worse last year
at any rate we are far more active then when cancerdome was purged thats for sure


----------



## Boomy (Jul 17, 2016)

Last time I was here (end of 2013) it was overflowing with threads. Shitty ones, but at least something.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 17, 2016)

We've had Metapod vs The Soul King since then. What more could you want?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 17, 2016)

we had donald trump soloing Hst last month 
i'm not sure it can get more fun than that


----------



## Boomy (Jul 17, 2016)

kek, have to check it. 

But so many shit happened I see...
new wiki (KakashiGod again?)
new forum layout
a lot of users gone


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jul 17, 2016)

damn boomy its been 3 years since i saw you 


Things are slow but i guess it was just a matter of time


----------



## Boomy (Jul 17, 2016)

Sup loko, good to see you.

I hope so, I could even accept the likes of Unknown and rottweiler (whatever his name was).


----------



## Solar (Jul 17, 2016)

Mahesvara said:


> Sup loko, good to see you.
> 
> I hope so, I could even accept the likes of Unknown and rottweiler (whatever his name was).



I'm the new troll around here. But I'm usually correct, so my trolling is ineffective.


----------



## Boomy (Jul 17, 2016)

Berny...last time I checked you were a sandbag for Robert, King Dong and Crimson Baboon.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jul 17, 2016)

compared to the likes of Rott you are a saint, Berny 

but honestly I can't think of anything from you that I could classify as trollish, disruptive or omg that's some asinine bs

you've been consistently docile


----------



## Solar (Jul 17, 2016)

I ramped up the shit posting and got them to tap out. Baboon even put ne on super ignore. Now I post unabedded and get to push my agendas without opposition.


----------



## Boomy (Jul 17, 2016)

And they named you septic tank. Such generosity.


----------



## Solar (Jul 17, 2016)

DarkTorrent said:


> compared to the likes of Rott you are a saint, Berny
> 
> but honestly I can't think of anything from you that I could classify as trollish, disruptive or omg that's some asinine bs
> 
> you've been consistently docile



That's because you think straight.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jul 17, 2016)

nah

my standards are just lower, they had to be to survive the cancerdome

you need to be close to Divell level for me to even consider putting you on ignore


----------



## Solar (Jul 17, 2016)

Nya~



Mahesvara said:


> And they named you septic tank. Such generosity.


That was my excuse to shit post more. 

Check out the wiki when you can. Some cool upgrades.


----------



## Boomy (Jul 17, 2016)

Megaversal Umineko? 
I thought you're against it.


----------



## John Wayne (Jul 17, 2016)

Why are Bernkastel, Lamdadelta and Featherine on the same level there when one is clearly much stronger than the other two?


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jul 17, 2016)

Mahesvara said:


> Sup loko, good to see you.
> 
> I hope so, I could even accept the likes of Unknown and rottweiler (whatever his name was).



Nothing much tbh, been reading and playing pretty much what i've been doing last days what about you, what you up to?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 17, 2016)

Mahesvara said:


> kek, have to check it.
> 
> But so many shit happened I see...
> new wiki (KakashiGod again?)
> ...


well it was kakashi yeah, we have this new wiki for about 2 years+,tho
we got fang back and burado is pretty much a regular dupe so it hardly matters his real account being banned or not tbh


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 17, 2016)

John Wayne said:


> Why are Bernkastel, Lamdadelta and Featherine on the same level there when one is clearly much stronger than the other two?


same reason why gogeta super saiyan4 has the same level of anime kid buu


----------



## Solar (Jul 17, 2016)

Mahesvara said:


> Megaversal Umineko?
> I thought you're against it.


I needed the proof to be for it.  Verified by the other readers as well. 

Check out Ff7.


----------



## Boomy (Jul 17, 2016)

To summarize past three years: got a driver license (and lost like 5 points after my first ride, just my luck), started studying (law and fucking philosophy...I will definitely drop philosophy), almost had a daughter/son (don't ask), my mother giving me suggestion to visit psychiatrist, learning a bit of japanese and chinese (more of a hobby than hard learning), my cat died.

That's from more juicy parts.

Wat, Sephy is now ftl star system-leveler? 

If you will tell me that Juha from Clorox is multiversal, I'm done.


----------



## John Wayne (Jul 17, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> same reason why gogeta super saiyan4 has the same level of anime kid buu



It looks to me that Bernkastel and Lambdadelta are being scaled to Featherine, I don't remember any Megaversal feats from them


----------



## Solar (Jul 17, 2016)

They were almost FTL for a while, but Kubo didn't draw enough distance shots.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jul 17, 2016)

You jinxing it boomy, in before Kubo say that aizen bankai is basically create a universe -sized realm that he rules


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 17, 2016)

John Wayne said:


> It looks to me that Bernkastel and Lambdadelta are being scaled to Featherine, I don't remember any Megaversal feats from them


destroying several of the books from the library each book being an infinite multiverse of its own


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jul 17, 2016)

infinite?

I thought it was just one or several


----------



## Solar (Jul 17, 2016)

Okay then reposting it here: 

@DarkTorrent


----------



## Boomy (Jul 17, 2016)

lokoxDZz said:


> You jinxing it boomy, in before Kubo say that aizen bankai is basically create a universe -sized realm that he rules


This arc is so bad and sad that people could cure patients with paradoxical laughter. 

I lost my shit at this intangible chicken.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jul 17, 2016)

doesn't really seem like there was a consensus

just that noone really bothered with it


----------



## Solar (Jul 17, 2016)

DarkTorrent said:


> doesn't really seem like there was a consensus
> 
> just that noone really bothered with it



People who have read the series have accepted it (me, Sables, iwan, others in that thread, people on other sites). It's already been used in every thread that these characters have been featured in. Who are you going to side with people who have read the series and put out an argument, or people who haven't and didn't say anything? It's clear most chose the former since people use it today.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jul 17, 2016)

I pretty much avoid Umineko threads or any other threads that involve potential multiversal shit

so I can side with neither


----------



## Solar (Jul 17, 2016)

DarkTorrent said:


> I pretty much avoid Umineko threads or any other threads that involve potential multiversal shit
> 
> so I can side with neither



I respect and appreciate your neutrality

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Boomy (Jul 17, 2016)

Multiversal stuff is good compared to this dimension tiering I'm seeing lately, seriously, wtf is that?


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jul 17, 2016)

what dimension tiering?


----------



## John Wayne (Jul 17, 2016)

someone is insert 15th dimensional being and therefore superstrong. or something...


----------



## Solar (Jul 17, 2016)

@DarkTorrent @John Wayne 

Dimensional tiering is using the dimensionality of a character, and using that as a basis as to why one character is stronger than another. For instance, you exist in 3 spatial dimensions, thus you are 3D. Now let's say you fight a drawing on a piece (2D) of paper. Well, that drawing can't affect you. You can stand there all day and it won't be able to hurt you because it can't interact with you. Thus you can win by doing whatever since you exist at a higher level. /basics


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jul 17, 2016)

Mahesvara said:


> Multiversal stuff is good compared to this dimension tiering I'm seeing lately, seriously, wtf is that?



People wanting to make what was already complicated and a mess even more messy and non-sensical, meh its pain me just to think about it.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jul 19, 2016)

Steven Universe hype intensifies.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 19, 2016)

*Host Your Own Friendly Competitions*

On the new PGL, you’ll be able to compete in official Online Competitions as in the past, but now there’s more! A new Friendly Competition feature has been constructed that will allow you to become a competition host yourself and host original competitions where you set the regulations. Friendly Competitions allow you to hold competitions in two different styles. Recruit your friends and enjoy climactic battles!

*Online Competitions*

In these Internet competitions, you'll battle other participants you’ve been matched with and compete for the best rating. These competitions can be open to Pokémon Trainers all around the world, or they can be set to only allow pre-approved Trainers to enter. When the number of participants exceeds a certain number, Pokémon ranking will also be calculated, just as in official Online Competitions.

*Live Competitions*

Live Competitions allow you to host a competition where you gather together with friends and others in the same space. The Digital Player ID that contains the regulations will be created as a QR Code, and by scanning in that QR Code, participants will be able to battle according to the competition’s regulations.

Hyper training will allow you to increase the base stats of a Pokémon once they've reached level 100, and collecting bottle caps will be the key.

*Hyper Training Maximizes a Pokémon’s Power*

In Pokémon Sun and Pokémon Moon, you can draw forth a Pokémon’s power to its utmost limit with Hyper Training.

Pokémon grow stronger by raising their levels and increasing their base stats. However, their power is still affected by the individual strengths innate to each Pokémon. Now, with Hyper Training, Pokémon that have grown to Lv. 100 will be able to increase their individual strengths, which has never been possible before.

With Hyper Training, you can increase the strength of the Lv. 100 Pokémon you’ve been adventuring with!

*Bottle Caps: The Key to Hyper Training*

Hyper Training is done by Mr. Hyper—a man who loves to collect Bottle Caps. He can be found somewhere in the Alola region. If you bring him Bottle Caps, which you can obtain in Pokémon Sun and Pokémon Moon, you’ll be able to improve your Pokémon’s stats with Hyper Training.

*Magearna Holds a Bottle Cap*

The Magearna you’ll be able to get will be holding a Bottle Cap, a precious item needed for Hyper Training. With a Bottle Cap, you can perform Hyper Training on any Pokémon. Get Magearna on your team and try out Hyper Training for yourself!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## manidk (Jul 19, 2016)

Oh hey, it's Boomy.

Do you still walk THE PATH OF TRUTH?


----------



## manidk (Jul 19, 2016)

Forum is loading a lot smoother now.  Not bad.

Or as bad.

Still hideous.


----------



## manidk (Jul 19, 2016)

Between that and sorting out a buttload of irl stuff, maybe I'll post more frequently.


----------



## Byrd (Jul 20, 2016)

The Almighty relies on sensory input, it makes sense that if you obstruct the sensory organ it’ll fail.

according to spoilers.. here is your "god"


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 20, 2016)

Well I didn't know we were that popular again in NF.  maybe it's how ugly the forum looks that I'm not seeing the improvements of posters. 

Well as for news I guess.  One Piece wise.

It's 65 percent done, Oda is vastly sick, and has no clue whatsover how Luffy is going to be Kaidou because he's too overpowered. (Oda newsletter #2)

As for me, I just got my AA, so now I'm going for my BA. College is great, bout to move to a bigger dorm.


----------



## Byrd (Jul 20, 2016)

B Rabbit said:


> Well as for news I guess.  One Piece wise.
> 
> It's 65 percent done, Oda is vastly sick, and has no clue whatsover how Luffy is going to be Kaidou because he's too overpowered. (Oda newsletter #2)



Honestly this sounds like the beginning of an asspull


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 20, 2016)

>80+ volumes 
65%
I mean Fuck off, this shit is seriously going to beat jojo monthly shenanigans at this pace


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 20, 2016)

Sounds similar to when Kishi said he doesn't know how to take out Madara.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 20, 2016)

In a span of two chapter Oda introduced 3 powerful characters, yet still doesn't know how to beat Kaidou.


----------



## Boomy (Jul 20, 2016)

manidk said:


> Oh hey, it's Boomy.
> 
> Do you still walk THE PATH OF TRUTH?


Dicks you mean? Nah, I'm not a diet, went back for pussies.

Anyway, what's up with OG?


----------



## Byrd (Jul 20, 2016)

OG successfully became a woman


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 20, 2016)

I'm all for long manga, but if you're only 2/3 done at over 800 chapters in a story driven series, then you know your pacing is way off.

Ippo is at over 1100


----------



## Byrd (Jul 20, 2016)

When the blue hell you became a mod? Congrats tho


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 20, 2016)

Byrd said:


> When the blue hell you became a mod? Congrats tho


Around 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 20, 2016)

One piece is never going to end, not with him taking a third of the year off.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 20, 2016)

One Piece won't ever finish, it'll end up like ASOIAF with all the pieces set up but will never quite get to move them precisely to the right spot.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 20, 2016)

Oda needs to take a third of the year off. In the same interview he's still only sleeping three hours.  

19 years is a long time to hold that practice, and I wpuld be surprised if he died before it finished. Good thing that boy with cancer knows the ending or else we be.......oh.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 21, 2016)

we all know the ending though 

the ending is just "they all achieve their dreams and lived happily ever after"


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Jul 21, 2016)

I think there's no way the One Piece would live up to expectations.

But you could say is more about the trip than the destination.

But half the trip took 19 years,so...


----------



## John Wayne (Jul 21, 2016)

Apparently he was 60% done by 2012, so it only moved 5% in 4 years. Going by that it leaves us.......a lot of years left.


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Jul 21, 2016)

And most of that 60% is the same thing over and over again.

Also the next 40% is gonna take even more time,Jump isn't letting go all those yens without a fight.

When and if we get to read the end most reader would be around 35-40 years old.


----------



## AgentAAA (Jul 22, 2016)

Just finished reading new bleach.
It's amazing watching Aizen and yuha's bullshit combine to create a vegetto-like fusion of incomprehensible retardery
not both of it's pieces put together but a sum multiplied by it's parts. it's awful, awful parts.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 22, 2016)

So there's what, one more chapter left?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 22, 2016)

one or two, I'm not sure if anyone knows

If yhwach actually did just die then kubo should honestly consider checking into rehab


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 22, 2016)

Nighty said:


> one or two, I'm not sure if anyone knows
> 
> If yhwach actually did just die then kubo should honestly consider checking into rehab


I was thinking the same thing about Kishimoto when Naruto called Obito the "coolest". That was seriously fucked up.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 22, 2016)

looking at where we are

there's basically no way that kubo can end it next chapter

so it HAS to be at least two more


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 22, 2016)

honestly we need like a whole 30 more but whatever kubo is a moron forever and always


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 22, 2016)

Two more at the very least for the fight, but maybe three to show some kind of aftermath/eplilogue would be best if he's just going with this abrupt ending.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 22, 2016)

currently it's Ichigo+Aizen vs Yhwach

Ishida is running to the battle with the Deus Ex Machina arrowhead which is presumably gonna be what kills yhwach

so we need at least one chapter of Ishida+Ichigo+Aizen vs Yhwach

Then we need the chapter where Yhwach dies

And then presumably an epilogue

So at least three chapters, maybe four if Kubo wants to show us Aizen's Bankai.


----------



## Sablés (Jul 22, 2016)

Wonder if Kubo will remember Yhwach has Yama's Bankai.


----------



## God (Jul 22, 2016)

Bleach is the greatest action comic of all time


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 22, 2016)

well if god says so


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 22, 2016)

Sablés said:


> Wonder if Kubo will remember Yhwach has Yama's Bankai.


He is warping reality essentially 

why the fuck would yama bankai matter at all


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Jul 22, 2016)

Volume 73 ends at chapter 675,so two more chapters.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 23, 2016)

The Hoopa movie is ridiculous when it comes to power levels. It makes no sense at all.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 23, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> The Hoopa movie is ridiculous when it comes to power levels. It makes no sense at all.



Which ones? Lugia being a match for Hoopa Unbound? Or the fact that the creation trio was involved?

Mega Rayquaza representing though.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 23, 2016)

everything xiammes
just...everything really


----------



## manidk (Jul 24, 2016)

Going through my first full-on reread of Worm, just got to "Sting."

Kinda bittersweet reading it and knowing how everything turns out for different people.

And Chevalier is still the supreme badass of the serial.


----------



## Sablés (Jul 24, 2016)

@manidk 

spirit circle > biscuit hammer


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 24, 2016)

Xiammes said:


> Which ones? Lugia being a match for Hoopa Unbound? Or the fact that the creation trio was involved?
> 
> Mega Rayquaza representing though.


Iwan has the right idea. Basically everything was fucked up. 

I've been trying to watch the movies I haven't already seen lately but I liked Hoopa the least. So far it's been Manaphy, Zoroark, Diancie, and Lucario. I'd see all of 1-7 before and saw bits of a 8-9 (Lucario and Manaphy), but felt like I should see more of them. It's kind of a shame how much the movies quality for Pokemon has degraded. I know it was never all that high, but I really loved 1-3 and I enjoyed some others to an extent like 5.

Mostly what's left now is the DP trilogy and I guess the BW movies if I feel up to them. I hadn't watched any of that anime series. I hear the Genesect movie was the worst.


----------



## manidk (Jul 24, 2016)

@Sablés

But Sengoku Youko>Both.

What an ending.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 24, 2016)

manidk said:


> Going through my first full-on reread of Worm, just got to "Sting."
> 
> Kinda bittersweet reading it and knowing how everything turns out for different people.
> 
> And Chevalier is still the supreme badass of the serial.


I really need to get into some web novels. I plan on reading Worm and Mother of Learning at least.


----------



## manidk (Jul 24, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I really need to get into some web novels. I plan on reading Worm and Mother of Learning at least.



Read Worm.

If you get all the way through it don't feel the intense need to improve your life and become a good person just to make Chevalier happy then I'll meet you at a place of your choosing and we'll fight.


----------



## Sablés (Jul 24, 2016)

manidk said:


> @Sablés
> 
> But Sengoku Youko>Both.
> 
> What an ending.


Is it really?

Reading. I like this author's mix of comedy and srs themes. Its like his style parody's shounen


----------



## manidk (Jul 24, 2016)

Sablés said:


> Is it really?
> 
> Reading. I like this author's mix of comedy and srs themes. Its like his style parody's shounen



That's the feeling I get.

SY tends to lean more to the shounen side of things, but the character development is absolutely top-notch.

It's a fuckin' ride, and never really hit a point where I was bored of it.  The fights are also MANLY as fuck.  You'll love it.


----------



## manidk (Jul 24, 2016)

I probably need to reread Biscuit Hammer actually.

Been a while, but as of right now I'm pretty confident in my assessment.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 24, 2016)

manidk said:


> Read Worm.
> 
> If you get all the way through it don't feel the intense need to improve your life and become a good person just to make Chevalier happy then I'll meet you at a place of your choosing and we'll fight.


I'll get to it eventually. I have a ton of physical books I bought recently to read as well. I've been getting into a lot of fantasy.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 24, 2016)

I haven't read Sengoku Youko since a bit after the timeskip but I liked it the least of the three series I read. I liked Biscuit Hammer and I liked Spirit Circle for its Phoenix-like vibe, but never got attached to the characters.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 24, 2016)

Biscuit hammer is awesome
But yeah...you quite frankly can't get attached to the Mc
The adult leads are amazing,tho


----------



## LazyWaka (Jul 24, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Mostly what's left now is the DP trilogy and I guess the BW movies if I feel up to them. I hadn't watched any of that anime series. *I hear the Genesect movie was the worst*.



It's not necessarily the worst written, but it is without a doubt the most boring. The only thing it had going for it was Mewtwo hype which fell flat once it was revealed to be a different one (and also pretty much just rehashes the character arc of the first Mewtwo.) It feels like it should just be an hour long special in the anime rather than it's own movie.

That said, I'm hoping the original mewtwo gets the more tolerable X form since this one got the off putting Y form.

EDIT:  Infact, now that I think about it ash and co don't even really do anything in the genesect movie except watch the spectacle.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 24, 2016)

The Zoroark movie also felt kind of low key and like a special rather than a movie. It was alright because they tried a bit with the villain and Zoroark which I never cared particularly for seems a lot cooler now. Those illusions were impressive.


----------



## LazyWaka (Jul 24, 2016)

Actually I think the Zoroark movie is the only one I haven't seen.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 24, 2016)

It's kind of okay, it's just kind of small as far as scale goes and it really doesn't do anything with any of the characters except maybe the villain who's kind of interesting because he got to where he is now by obtaining to ability to see into the future (via Celebi BS). Celebi and the dog trio show up, interestingly they're shiny colored.

Lucario movie was kind of a let down, it had such a hyped beginning with a Pokemon war having happened in the past and some of the middle stuff was alright, but the lack of an actual villain and the story in the end ended up being a let down. The tree was ridiculous and the Regis were weak as hell.

Manaphy was a pretty movie and they actually used the focus on May and it well, I think they did that relationship better than stuff like Max and Jirachi. The water trope was kind of interesting and I sort of liked Phantom and the Pokemon Ranger guy but the plot didn't hold up to the characters.

Diancie I enjoyed somewhat because I've really having fun watching the XY anime. It's a really good looking film with some well done CGi like the diamonds and the stuff with Yveltal was kind of cool (even if it seemed kind of weak), but I was disappointed when one clash with Xerneas suddenly ended the film and neither of the XY legendaries seemed like a big deal. The way they used the camera angles in this one was interesting, but they played around a bit too much even when they didn't need to. I found it kind of cool that Hawlucha loses to this Mega Absol in the movie, but then beats it in the Kalos League.


----------



## Byrd (Jul 25, 2016)

I see they are giving modship out like candy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## LazyWaka (Jul 25, 2016)

I haven't read bleach since Nemu vs Pernida, seeing as it's almost over is it worth picking back up?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 26, 2016)

Not really, no

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 27, 2016)

New pokemon episode looks great.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 27, 2016)

I saw that the other day...

Dedenne


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 27, 2016)

In other news shota slaking is a freaking staller 
Also Alan fucking offpaneled 2/3 of his semi finals 6pokes opponent team with base zard
It is this fucking bad


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 27, 2016)

I've seen bits on youtube. Honestly this league seems extremely rushed and uneven. Before this full battles happened sooner in tournaments too.


----------



## Sablés (Jul 27, 2016)

@manidk


----------



## LazyWaka (Jul 27, 2016)

Xiammes said:


> New pokemon episode looks great.



Took me a little while to realize what that was from.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jul 28, 2016)

that bleach chapter, if juha ends like that, i swear i will be a bit enraged for following 650+ chaps to end like this


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jul 28, 2016)

my condolences Loko and to all other local Bleachfans

you guys deserve better


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Jul 28, 2016)

I wanted to see FGT but without losing the powers.

Instead we went back to the first Zangetsu


----------



## LazyWaka (Jul 28, 2016)

So is this ending like Naruto and Sasuke vs kaguya levels of stupid or not quite their yet?


----------



## God (Jul 28, 2016)

lokoxDZz said:


> that bleach chapter, if juha ends like that, i swear i will be a bit enraged for following 650+ chaps to end like this



You deserve it for continuing past aizen


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jul 28, 2016)

LazyWaka said:


> So is this ending like Naruto and Sasuke vs kaguya levels of stupid or not quite their yet?



"I was going to remake the world but then took a random arrow to the knee" - Yhwach 2016

literally what happened


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 28, 2016)

LazyWaka said:


> So is this ending like Naruto and Sasuke vs kaguya levels of stupid or not quite their yet?



actually stupider

yes you read that right


----------



## LazyWaka (Jul 28, 2016)

"I was going to remake the world but then got punched out by Sakura" - Kaguya 2014

Kaguya X Ywatch OTP confirmed? 



Nighty said:


> actually stupider
> 
> yes you read that right



Wow, its a good thing I never really got invested in bleach (like fairy tail I only read it for OBD purposes) because I'm actually still salty over the kaguya fight.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jul 28, 2016)

they certainly deserve each other


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 28, 2016)

LazyWaka said:


> Wow, its a good thing I never really got invested in bleach (like fairy tail I only read it for OBD purposes) because I'm actually still salty over the kaguya fight.



>yhwach goes final villain
>rofl stomps final form ichigo
>leaves without killing him
>get hypnotised by aizen (we never saw his bankai)
>gets cut in half by ichigo
>resurrects himself
>gets hit by ishida's magic arrow (that got introduced for the first time literally less than five chapters ago)
>gets cut in half again
>is now dead

literally the dumbest possible ending

it's indefensible, bleach is OFFICIALLY the worst manga in history


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 28, 2016)

God said:


> You deserve it for continuing past aizen



Dropped it due to being terrible, picked it up during early Quincy invasion when I thought he'd learnt from mistakes, I was wrong but then followed it to watch the trainwreck. 3/10 manga, Kubo should be arrested for this crime against humanity.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 28, 2016)

I tried to simulate the nature of the plot arrow by not telling you about it until right before the end


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jul 28, 2016)

you forgot the part where Yhwach destroys Ichigo's sword yet again, but this time for some reason it reverts back to Shikai instead, Nighty


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 28, 2016)

oh yeah


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jul 28, 2016)

That was hilarious, especialy with the bisecting straight after

Paperthin durability


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jul 28, 2016)

SS arc Shikai Ichigo > current Bankai Ichigo


----------



## Null (Jul 28, 2016)

Ichigo went through all that trouble to get a new sword only for the bankai to break twice and to be replaced by his old shikai


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jul 28, 2016)

most useless power up in shounen history


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jul 28, 2016)

I don't think that actually was his shikai on second reading

breaking a bankai doesn't turn it into a shikai

it's more just what the inside of his bankai looks like or something


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jul 28, 2016)

honestly I took it as that Fullbringer's shenanigans (don't remember the guy's name)

basically what he did is inserted a "save point" into Zangetsu's history, so everytime someone tries to destroy it - it reverts back into that state instead

or something amongst those lines


----------



## Blαck (Jul 28, 2016)

DarkTorrent said:


> honestly I took it as that Fullbringer's shenanigans (don't remember the guy's name)
> 
> basically what he did is inserted a "save point" into Zangetsu's history, so everytime someone tries to destroy it - it reverts back into that state instead
> 
> or something amongst those lines


Makes too much sense to be Kubo's work 

Also, no Ryuuken fight?


----------



## doctorpain (Jul 28, 2016)

Today's Pokemon episode was pretty sweet.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 28, 2016)

doctorpain said:


> Today's Pokemon episode was pretty sweet.


That animation


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 28, 2016)

i mean it is the fucking last semifinal and only now we got the first full 6 battle animated
so yeah they had an obligation to do it awesome


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jul 29, 2016)




----------



## Lucino (Jul 29, 2016)

doctorpain said:


> Today's Pokemon episode was pretty sweet.


 

Just saw it, can't wait to see why he loses the league this time.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 29, 2016)

this song has no rights of being as amazing as it is


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 29, 2016)

Lucino said:


> Just saw it, can't wait to see why he loses the league this time.


this kinda spoils the fact he beats shota,tho


----------



## Lucino (Jul 29, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> this kinda spoils the fact he beats shota,tho



If only shota traded his team of scrubs for a Dakrai you know to bring back some memories.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 29, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> i mean it is the fucking last semifinal and only now we got the first full 6 battle animated
> so yeah they had an obligation to do it awesome


It's kind of weird because in the past they had them as far back as the Top 8 and Quarter Finals.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 30, 2016)

Lucino said:


> Just saw it, can't wait to see why he loses the league this time.



My boy Ash is going to win it all and fight the elite 4.


----------



## Lucino (Jul 30, 2016)

Xiammes said:


> My boy Ash is going to win it all and fight the elite 4.



I hope so Greninja has been fire all season nearly wrecking a Champions main mega evolved pokemon.

If Ash loses i'm done honestly lol.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 30, 2016)

alan too stronk 
megazard is hax


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 30, 2016)

i mean the fucker soloed 5/6 pokemons of the semifinalist dude of kalos league without mega evolving


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 30, 2016)

Poor Mega Garchomp guy.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 30, 2016)

i mean yeah lucky to be part of weaker sets is a factor but i highly doubt the freaking semifinalist dude was much weaker than tierno at least


MusubiKazesaru said:


> Poor Mega Garchomp guy.


alan doesnt give a darn lol
he apparently has showed metagross on some battle out there but i doubt it was due to charizard being defeated at least
he likely just choose it first like he did against ash


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 30, 2016)

Believe in Greninja.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 30, 2016)

Xiammes said:


> Believe in Greninja.


i started to have doubts after ash made he use cut on avalugg


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 30, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> i started to have doubts after ash made he use cut on avalugg


Avalugg was fucking ridiculous in that first battle, it wasn't just a Greninja issue there. It was much weaker in the second match.


----------



## Lucino (Jul 30, 2016)

Xiammes said:


> Believe in Greninja.


I.... I just can't.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 30, 2016)

I'm mostly following on PMsubs (they only just released ep 32 last night). Has he used the giant orange Water Shuriken thing from the league preview yet?


----------



## Lucino (Jul 30, 2016)

Not so far no. 

That looks like something he'll use to one shot charizard.

Greninja op as fuck hope Ash takes him to the next region.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 30, 2016)

I wonder if the Kalos League was on a low budget in-verse lol. There's hardly any pomp, no prelim, and the entire area is just one stadium with one field.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 30, 2016)

Could be 
Next episode we are off to Manon and team flare showing up


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 30, 2016)

They finals get delayed?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 30, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> They finals get delayed?


More like the match is on the evening I guess
But yeah they are on a different day from semi finals apparently


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 30, 2016)

I mean I may be mistaken but that's what I got from the preview
At very least Manon is showing up and eureka and Citron will go to the downtown


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 30, 2016)

I was almost hoping for something big like the end game stuff from Black and White with Plasma interrupting your league challenge.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 30, 2016)

Who knows 
I doubt it but it would solve into a "ash doesn't win but also doesn't lose" kinda deal


----------



## shade0180 (Jul 31, 2016)

Xiammes said:


> My boy Ash is going to win it all and fight the elite 4.


 considering this is where they animated every fight the next one might have lesser animation and we just have ash losing again


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 31, 2016)

shade0180 said:


> considering this is where they animated every fight the next one might have lesser animation and we just have ash losing again


this makes literally 0 sense lol
ash vs alan is schedule to have 3 episodes lol
shota vs ash had 2
it just happens that the semifinals is where they are finally putting actual effort


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 31, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> this makes literally 0 sense lol
> ash vs alan is schedule to have 3 episodes lol
> shota vs ash had 2
> it just happens that the semifinals is where they are finally putting actual effort


There's no reason not to put effort in here too. XYZ had a lot of consecutive episodes with good animation even if not all episodes are quite on the level of gym 5 and this final match with Shouta.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 31, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> There's no reason not to put effort in here too. XYZ had a lot of consecutive episodes with good animation even if not all episodes are quite on the level of gym 5 and this final match with Shouta.


never said otherwise
just saying that the budget definitely wasnt wasted on just shouta
and this league rush is most definitely schedule issues because lol sun and moon really


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 31, 2016)

i mean november is fucking next season


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jul 31, 2016)

My list of planning to watch anime...

Rage of Bahamut: Genesis
Soul Eater
Boku No Hero Academia
From the New World


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 31, 2016)

From the New World(Shinsekai Yori) is great and one of my all time favorite anime. Reading the novel right now and the anime was a great adaption of it.

My Hero anime was pretty good, but its pacing was a bit to slow for my liking, but season 2 is covering the content that made me fall in love with it.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 31, 2016)

TTGL said:


> My list of planning to watch anime...
> 
> Rage of Bahamut: Genesis
> Soul Eater
> ...



soul eater animu is kinda a gray zone 
i really like the anime but i definitely dislike how they poorly handled the ending
rage of bahamut is a solid watch despite having a pretty subpar plot
BNHA is a wise pick from last season i guess 
shinsekai is the best thing on your list basically


----------



## Iwandesu (Jul 31, 2016)

Xiammes said:


> My Hero anime was pretty good, but its pacing was a bit to slow for my liking, but season 2 is covering the content that made me fall in love with it.


tbh ?
i found the way bones paced the anime better than mango did
i have no fucking idea why tbh
but i distinctly remember bnha bos being boring to read on the mango


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 31, 2016)

Its been a bit since I read through the beginning of the manga, but one of the biggest ups for me is how amazing Horikoshi paced the manga and the anime just felt so slow.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 1, 2016)

TTGL said:


> My list of planning to watch anime...
> 
> Rage of Bahamut: Genesis
> Soul Eater
> ...


I haven't seen or read Soul Eater, but Shinsekai Yori is one of my favorite anime, it's one of those ones that if you get through the whole thing, it may end up on your top 10 list or even top it. Bahamut is a lot of fun and surprisingly good for something adapted from a card game, it's like a fantasy Pirates of the Caribbean. BnHA is fine, but I found the anime so far to be a bit too slow. I hear that the arcs after what S1 covered are much stronger.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 1, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> tbh ?
> i found the way bones paced the anime better than mango did
> i have no fucking idea why tbh
> but i distinctly remember bnha bos being boring to read on the mango


I've still only read 7 chapters, but it took 5 eps to get to that 7th chapter which was ridiculous. Ep 1-2 covered all of one chapter even if first chapters are extra long.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 1, 2016)

Chapter 1 was 60 pages, so it makes some sense that they wouldn't be able to fit it in one episode. First season covered 21 chapters, that means the pacing was below 2 chapters per episode on average.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 1, 2016)

If it was a long running show then I wouldn't have a problem, but that's far too slow for a one cour anime or possibly even a two cour anime. S2 being announced pretty quickly helps somewhat, but I'm talking about this particular season on its own.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 1, 2016)

Yeah, the pacing better fit a long runner. I think Bones said something hinting that they might be sticking with BnHA for the long haul, season 2 might be 26 epsiodes.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 1, 2016)

That would be something like a reverse Shokugeki in terms of adaption, going from 1 to 2 cours instead of the opposite, which I'd be more than fine with. If I were Bones I'd stick with it too.

Shokugeki S2 is suffering from them rushing it now speaking of which, they could have finished the Autumn Election in 1 cour, but I think they plan to shove the Stagiaire arc in too judging from some hints.


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 1, 2016)

Xiammes said:


> Its been a bit since I read through the beginning of the manga, but one of the biggest ups for me is how amazing Horikoshi paced the manga and the anime just felt so slow.


well it definitely was slow
maybe im confusing with some latter arc given i did finish the first arc of the manga prior putting it on hold and catching up back on staz


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 1, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> That would be something like a reverse Shokugeki in terms of adaption, going from 1 to 2 cours instead of the opposite, which I'd be more than fine with. If I were Bones I'd stick with it too.
> 
> Shokugeki S2 is suffering from them rushing it now speaking of which, they could have finished the Autumn Election in 1 cour, but I think they plan to shove the Stagiaire arc in too judging from some hints.


Shokugeki is definitely rushed but im perfectly fine with tournament style the way they are doing
it is pretty damn competitive and dinamic if anything and makes fanservice far more scarce as it doesnt has time for that


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 1, 2016)

I know why ash will finally win 
Alola has most definitely no pokemon league

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 1, 2016)

The new trailer was actually really awesome


Mega Exeggutor makes me laugh but the rest of it was great. It's a shame the gym system won't be used but I think there will still be some sort of league as it seems to be going to be like the Orange Islands.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 1, 2016)

More detailed information:


*Spoiler*: __ 




Z-Moves
Z-Moves are a new element that has been introduced into the Pokémon battles in Pokémon Sun and Pokémon Moon. Z-Moves are powerful moves that can only be used once during battle. The explosive force of a Z-Move is the result of both the Trainer and Pokémon releasing their full power together when their wishes resonate with each other. All Pokémon are capable of using Z-Moves in battle.

To use Z-Moves, two key items are required: a Z-Ring and a Z-Crystal. The Z-Ring fits on a Trainer’s arm, and Z-Crystals are set into it. If a Pokémon holds the same variety of Z-Crystal as its Trainer, the two will be able to resonate with one another.


Z-Ring
TOMY International will be releasing the Z-Ring for sale at participating retailers. When a player uses a Z-Move in Pokémon Sun or Pokémon Moon, their real-life Z-Ring will light up, vibrate, and play sounds to go along with the video and sounds in the game.

Alola Region and Trials
Pokémon Sun and Pokémon Moon take place on an archipelago of tropical islands—four nature-filled islands and one man-made island. The Alola region is known as a resort area that attracts tourists from all over the world.

Alola is surrounded by the sea and has a diverse ecology made up of Pokémon that are native to the region along with Pokémon that have more recently arrived in Alola from other regions. In Alola, humans and Pokémon coexist in a very close relationship and a culture has developed that is different from that in other regions.

One aspect of the unique Alola culture is the island challenge, an adventurous rite that involves traveling through each of the four islands. This event helps young people grow into fine Pokémon Trainers. As the main character of Pokémon Sun and Pokémon Moon, each player is destined to attempt this island challenge. To complete the island challenge, young trial-goers must overcome the trials on each of the four islands. These trials are not limited to battling with Pokémon. They take a variety of forms including finding items or completing tests of knowledge.

At the end of each trial, a mighty Pokémon known as a Totem Pokémon will be waiting. A Totem Pokémon is much larger than others of its species, and its body is enveloped in a special aura. When Totem Pokémon battle, they summon ally Pokémon to join them. With the support of these allies, the Totem Pokémon become more powerful. Pokémon other than Totem Pokémon also sometimes call on allies to aid them.

The final trial on each island is called the grand trial where Pokémon battle against the kahuna who leads that island. If a trial-goer succeeds in clearing this grand trial, they will be publicly recognized as having cleared all of the island’s trials and can move on to the next island.

Captains
Each trial has a captain whose role is to provide guidance to trial-goers. All of the captains are Trainers who undertook trials in their own island challenge several years earlier.

Lana is a captain who is an expert with Water-type Pokémon. She is dedicated to her family and is a reliable older sister who watches over her younger sisters. Captain Mallow is an expert with Grass-type Pokémon. She loves cooking, but it seems that sometimes her taste is a bit particular. Specializing in Electric-type Pokémon, Captain Sophocles is good with mechanics and has invented various machines. Captain Kiawe’s expertise is in Fire-type Pokémon, and together with his Marowak, he studies the traditional dances that have been passed down in the Alola region.

Kahunas
Each of Alola’s four islands has a leader, called the island kahuna, who governs the island. Kahunas are chosen by the Pokémon known as guardian deities, which are also found on each island. Hala is the kahuna of Melemele Island, where the main character has just moved to, and he is also the rival character Hau’s grandfather. Hala’s skill is renowned in the Alola region. He gives the player their first partner Pokémon and expects great things from them.

Poké Ride
In the Alola region, certain Pokémon help people reach places that are not accessible using human strength alone. This practice of traveling on Ride Pokémon is typical of the culture of the Alola region, where humans and Pokémon are closely bound together. These Pokémon do not join the player’s team, but they can be called upon anytime for help.

The newly revealed Pokémon include:

Pokémon Adapted to the Alola Region
Some Pokémon have adapted to the distinctive microclimates of the Alola region and have taken on different forms than they have in other regions. These Pokémon are called regional variants. After taking root in the Alola region, they live like native Pokémon. These regional variant Pokémon can have different appearances and types, and their way of living can also differ from that of the forms previously known.

Name: Alolan Exeggutor
Type: Grass/Dragon
Unlike other Exeggutor, the Alolan Exeggutor has a fourth head—on its tail! This fourth head controls the tail independently and can take on opponents to the rear that can’t be reached by the main heads’ attacks.

Name: Alolan Vulpix
Type: Ice
It is said that Vulpix came to the Alola region together with humans, but the Fox Pokémon moved to the snowy mountain peaks to avoid the normal habitats of other Pokémon, and thus it ended up taking on this form.

Name: Alolan Ninetales
Type: Ice/Fairy
Alolan Ninetales is able to produce ice crystals from the fur that covers its body. It can use these ice crystals to block attacks, or it can form balls of ice, which it fires like bullets at opponents. These ice missiles have enough power to pulverize rock.

Name: Alolan Sandshrew
Type: Ice/Steel
Sandshrew have historically lived in desert areas, but the frequent eruptions of nearby volcanoes drove the them to abandon the desert and migrate to snowy mountains where they took on this form.

Name: Alolan Sandslash
Type: Ice/Steel
The Alolan Sandshrew of the snowy mountains evolve into Alolan Sandslash with spiny backs that are covered in ice. Alolan Sandslash hide themselves in the snow when strong enemies appear, leaving only their needles exposed and ready for business.

Name: Oricorio
Oricorio changes its form by sipping the nectar of certain flowers. Since it has four different forms—the same as the number of islands in Alola—it would seem that different Oricorio live on each of the islands.

· Baile Style
Type: Fire/Flying
The Baile Style Oricorio is very passionate, and power fills its body when it dances. It sends downy fluff flying during its intense dances.

· Pom-Pom Style
Type: Electric/Flying
The Pom-Pom Style Oricorio is very friendly toward people, and it uses dancing to encourage Trainers who are feeling glum. When it dances, its feathers are charged with static electricity.

· Pa’u Style
Type: Psychic/Flying
The Pa’u Style Oricorio acts at its own pace, which sometimes makes it difficult to deal with. It sharpens its spirited moves through dance, which increases its psychic power.

· Sensu Style
Type: Ghost/Flying
The Sensu Style Oricorio is quiet and collected. By means of its dance, it gathers the spirits drifting about in an area and borrows their power to fight.

Name: Minior
Type: Rock/Flying
Minior are formed in the stratosphere and live by absorbing the detritus around them. When they’ve consumed a large quantity of particles, their bodies become heavy, and they fall toward the planet’s surface. Minior has a hard and heavy outer shell with a core within.

Name: Gumshoos
Type: Normal
Gumshoos is the Evolution of Yungoos. It will call on Yungoos allies and stand in the way of trial-goers.

Name: Fomantis
Type: Grass
Fomantis is nocturnal, and it performs photosynthesis while it sleeps during the day by spreading out its leaves in all directions. Because of the danger of staying in the same location two days in a row, Fomantis begins its search for the next day’s spot as soon as the sun sets.

Name: Lurantis
Type: Grass
Lurantis draws opponents near to itself with its flowerlike appearance and aroma—and then it takes them down. It’s said to be the most gorgeous of all Grass-type Pokémon, due to its brilliant coloration and elegant moves.

Name: Mudbray
Type: Ground
Mudbray could once be found all over the world, but it became endangered and is now a protected species. It’s said that the Alola region is the only place in the world where Mudbray can still be found in the wild.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 1, 2016)

Oh wait, it's not even a Mega, it just looks like that in Alola

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 1, 2016)

It seems they've addressed people's complaints of HMs with the Pokemon Riding, addressed the series getting too repetitive with the island challenge, and managed to do something very interesting with existing Pokemon without just using Mega Evolutions.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tacocat (Aug 1, 2016)

It always stood to reason that Pokemon would adapt in response to different evironments. Really pleased they're finally implementing that idea. The new Pokemon look pretty cool, and I'm still impressed with how much consideration they're putting into the meta and world building with the new abilities and descriptions respectively. And I couldn't be happier with the island challenges; functionally they're very similar to gym battles, but they're more conducive to the region's culture and a much-needed breath of fresh air in a stagnating formula. The only thing I didn't care for was the Z-move thing. Seems a bit forced to me.


----------



## Sablés (Aug 1, 2016)

Tacocat said:


> It always stood to reason that Pokemon would adapt in response to different evironments. Really pleased they're finally implementing that idea. The new Pokemon look pretty cool, and I'm still impressed with how much consideration they're putting into the meta and world building with the new abilities and descriptions respectively. And I couldn't be happier with the island challenges; functionally they're very similar to gym battles, but they're more conducive to the region's culture and a much-needed breath of fresh air in a stagnating formula. The only thing I didn't care for was the Z-move thing. Seems a bit forced to me.



Wasn't that already a thing with that weather pokemon who changed forms?


----------



## Tacocat (Aug 1, 2016)

From a functional perspective, sure, but these are Pokemon who adapted to be a different subset of the same species, rather than a single Pokemon who can just instantly adapt to its surroundings. The mutation is so drastic that their typings and appearances change. The only previous example of this I can think of is Gastrodon, and that was to a far lesser degree. This opens up possibilities for all Pokemon to vary between regions, rather than an eclectic few who do so by virtue of some specific function.


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 1, 2016)

Catsform change forms in battle 
This Byrd is likely different pokemons with different stats and move sets altogether


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 1, 2016)

It does sound like rotom but even rotom is not exactly like this


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 1, 2016)

Oh you talking about Alola pokes


----------



## Tacocat (Aug 1, 2016)

Yeah, Exeggutor, Vulpix/Ninetails, and Sandshrew/Sandslash.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 1, 2016)

I really liked the Alola Pokemon. I've wanted something like this ever since the Orange Islands with the unique Butterfrees and Crystal Onix and the Tropical set of Pokemon cards (which I still have). They kind of hinted at a Fire Marowack with one of the captains, I'm imagining a fire juggler.

The new Pokemon from today's trailer were great. I feel similarly about how Gamefreak giving some attention to competitive battling being a good thing whether it's increasing IVs or coming up with really useful abilities.

It seems that with the riding Pokemon, you get some device that maybe holds the Pokemon needed for each thing seperately for use at any time. Maybe you get each Pokemon to fill the device as you go on as opposed to collecting HMs. I hope stuff like Surf or Waterfall is still accessible on the other hand because they are good moves. Maybe add in 100 TMs this time around.

Island Trials are a fun way to shake things up. The one thing I hope it manages is to keep the sort of experience gyms gave within them without it being the same. Like I enjoyed that there were at least 8 gyms, if 4 islands only. I just want the pacing to be good while having the games last a good while. XY's pacing was extremely wonky with the path from gym 1 to gym 2 being so long and then the rest of them were almost non-stop. It also makes me wonder what kind of plot the games will have. Maybe there won't be a team, and there's some more natural phenomenon?

Z moves I'm just a bit meh on. I might feel better if I find out how much BP they have, it's kind of weird how they go against Gen VI's obsession with Mega Evolution.

Honestly I hope Ice type gets a buff or something, maybe Grass a bit too. Maybe buff Hail and make it actually good or give them some resistances like water, or flying or something to start off with.


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 1, 2016)

Hail allows for unavoidable blizzard and lolnopes synthesis and morning sun on top of damaging 
Is not all that lacking


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 1, 2016)

Sandstorm is the really shit skill tbh


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 2, 2016)

What are you talking about? Those effects are awful compared to all other weather conditions. Sandstorm is >> Hail because it doesn't damage more types of Pokemon than Ice and also because it boosts the Def of all Rock types by 50% which is huge. It also has better Pokemon abilities supporting it with stuff like Sand Rush. Harsh Sunlight similarly has better ability support, boosts fire moves, weakens Water, and makes Solar Beam good. And Rain is similarly good.

Blizzard accuracy is okay, but it's not worth as much as that def buff.


----------



## Tacocat (Aug 2, 2016)

Yeah, have to agree that sand, sun, and rain > hail. At least Ice types are good offensively, though; they're hard to switch in on. Hope Sandslash gets some varied stats and maybe a hidden ability, though, because its typing is pretty terrible.


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 2, 2016)

Sandstorm makes rock type buckier?
Damn how I missed this


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 2, 2016)

Yeah, Ice is good on offense, but their defense is so pathetic that it screws over the type for all but the best ice types. Weakness to the most offensive types and only one resistance (itself).



iwandesu said:


> Sandstorm makes rock type buckier?
> Damn how I missed this


It wasn't like that at first and you also notice less until you played competitively and then wonder why the fuck Tyranitar and Hippowdon are so damn bulky


----------



## Galo de Lion (Aug 2, 2016)

*Spoiler*: __ 







So the Hogwarts Train is now some kind of eldritch horror?


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 3, 2016)

Damn bro

Since when was jump this savage


----------



## Lucino (Aug 3, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> Damn bro
> 
> Since when was jump this savage



I was reading in anticipation for the twist at the end.

Very promising.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Aug 3, 2016)

this neverland seems good, hopefully it will stay on track


Kinda saw a similar setting this one but it was one with angels creating kids


----------



## Hardcore (Aug 3, 2016)

not bad at all tbh


----------



## Sablés (Aug 3, 2016)

It'll take more than that to impress me nowadays.

Series like this will always fail quickly if the world building isn't up to par.


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 3, 2016)

Sablés said:


> It'll take more than that to impress me nowadays.
> Series like this will always fail quickly if the world building isn't up to par.


this is impressive because it is a fucking jump series,tho
i mean yeah lets see how things go but it is a impressive start for nowadays jump
then again this may mean edgy lord 2.0 incoming


----------



## manidk (Aug 3, 2016)

TTGL said:


> My list of planning to watch anime...
> 
> Rage of Bahamut: Genesis
> Soul Eater
> ...



For Soul Eater.

Find out where the anime diverges from the manga.

Immediately stop watching the anime at that point and read the manga.

Both of the endings are rather shitty but I'd take the manga's last half over the anime's any day.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Byrd (Aug 3, 2016)

So big mom has the soul soul fruit and can freely manipulate souls


----------



## Hardcore (Aug 4, 2016)

Sablés said:


> It'll take more than that to impress me nowadays.
> 
> Series like this will always fail quickly if the world building isn't up to par.



you once wore an ichigo set m8

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DarkTorrent (Aug 4, 2016)

a Byakuya one too


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 4, 2016)

I swear this is like the third week in a row where we thought Bleach only had one more chapter left. At least this time they confirmed it.


----------



## Dellinger (Aug 4, 2016)

Byrd said:


> So big mom has the soul soul fruit and can freely manipulate souls


It's hella strong.Also she has like over 35 islands that have living things and can do anything on her whim.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 4, 2016)

The subs I use for Pokemon are up to ep 33 now.

According to a preview for 37, Alain's full team is Charizard, Metagross, Unfeazant, Weavile, Tyranitar, and Bisharp.


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 4, 2016)

I wonder how they plan making orange islands 2.0 last 2 years like all the pokemon series do till the new game comes out...


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 4, 2016)

I mean there are like 4 gyms 
Inb4 we got a pokemon colliseum arc or an actual mistery dungeon anime


----------



## Galo de Lion (Aug 4, 2016)

This game taught me to hate bees.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 4, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> I wonder how they plan making orange islands 2.0 last 2 years like all the pokemon series do till the new game comes out...


I guess we'll have to see, but the XY series has taught us that we can have faith in the anime again so I'm hoping it turns out well.

My guess for the female traveling partner might be that grass captain. I think they showed her design on some kind of art sheet that had to do with the anime. Honestly why would Serena want to leave for lolTripokalon training when she's already #2 after such a short time.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 4, 2016)

Pikachu looks like he's going up against half of Alain's team on his own. I'd like all of Ash's Pokemon to get their time to shine, but Pikachu deserves it after taking the back seat for so long.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## Galo de Lion (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## LazyWaka (Aug 6, 2016)

Son of a... someone just hacked my PSN account.


----------



## God (Aug 6, 2016)

Rip waka


----------



## LazyWaka (Aug 6, 2016)

Crises averted.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 6, 2016)

Holy shit, saw someone last night complain about this on /v/, is there a epidemic? I should probably secure mine.


----------



## LazyWaka (Aug 7, 2016)

That's around the same time I got the emails saying that my password and sign in ID were changed. thankfully I got it back. The sony live chat folks were pretty quick at fixing it..


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 9, 2016)

The little sandcastle is called Sunabaa while the big one is called Sunadeshiro. Both are Ghost/Ground-type. Pre-evolved Bewear is called Nuikoguma and remains Normal/Fighting-type. and the fish is Yowashi is Water-type and appears to have the ability to change its appearance into a larger fish. It also confirms Alolan Meowth & Marowak. Alolan Meowth is Dark-type while Alolan Marowak is Fire/Ghost-type


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 9, 2016)

Fire/Ghost Marowak 

I kind of thought it'd be more fiery though, but the spectral bone is cool. The new Meowth design is whatever, but I like that they went with a dark type.

As far as the new Pokemon, Bewear's pre-evo is meh, I like the water type that gathers a school around it, in that form it kind of looks like a submarine. The sandcastle Pokemon look a dumb, but I like the Ghost/Ground typing. It feels like a worse take on what was done with Pumpkaboo's line last gen

That last page looks to reveal the "Team" of Sun/Moon. They kind of look like they're into voodoo or something.

Smogon noted something about Rockruff apparently having some secret evolution? Also the Team name is Team Skull. Not very inconspicuous even compared to some past teams.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 9, 2016)

New Marrowak form is 

The school of fish that form to look like a bigger pokemon has to be my favorite gen 7 design so far and will be hard to top.

Sand Castle is kinda meh, would be cool if it had different forms like Aegis Slash.

The dog looks cool, would save a spot in my party for it.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 9, 2016)

Xiammes said:


> New Marrowak form is
> 
> The school of fish that form to look like a bigger pokemon has to be my favorite gen 7 design so far and will be hard to top.
> 
> ...


That's a good point about the Sand Castle one, It'd probably redeem its design if it could freely change its form as sand.

Rockruff was one of the first announced ones. Despite looking normal type, it's a rock type which is interesting.


----------



## shade0180 (Aug 11, 2016)

Mechquest is now universal.



 basically one of the new events of the game has you defeat a boss who can destroy the universe, even after he got defeated he ended up destroying the universe. and you needing to restore it from a ship that has the backup of the whole universe.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 11, 2016)

There's a leak of what is probably the 12th's information for Sun/Moon.


There's a new Pokemon, some new info on them and also Alolan Raichu (Electric/Psychic) is confirmed. With the blue eyes it seems like a call back to the Pikachu from the surfing episode, Puka and I think the psychic type might be in reference to a manga. I'm not sure I like the look aside from the tail because it looks a bit too much like Audino


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 11, 2016)

Huh, Wishwashi gets the school form when it hits a certain level. So it's like evolution but it's not.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Galo de Lion (Aug 11, 2016)

Pain is funny.


----------



## ImaginationSensation (Aug 11, 2016)

I would love tp heat the lore of how raichu became part psychic


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 11, 2016)

English trailer


_*Team Skull*_
_In the Alola region, a group of ruffians known as Team Skull causes a lot of trouble. They steal other people’s Pokémon, mess up the trial sites, and delight in all kinds of evil deeds._

_*Team Skull Boss: Guzma*_
_Guzma is the boss of Team Skull, the one who holds these ruffians together. Guzma pours on the attacks, battling without mercy. He certainly does seem strong, but he claims that he “never could become captain.” He seems to have a bone to pick with Professor Kukui, as well._

_*Team Skull Admin: Plumeria*_
_Plumeria is considered the big sister of Team Skull. She’s a tough lady who keeps the members of Team Skull in line and working together, in the sort of way a strict older sister would. She seems to care for the Grunts who are below her in the pecking order, and she’s not one to let it go if anyone gives them a walloping._

_*Team Skull Grunts*_
_Both male and female Team Skull Grunts wear matching black Skull Tanks. And these uniforms aren’t even provided for them—all Grunts have to buy their own!_

_The newly revealed Pokémon include:_

_*Wishiwashi*_
_Type: Water_
_Wishiwashi have a new Ability, Schooling, which no Pokémon has previously had. Under certain conditions, Wishiwashi will change in battle to their School Form._

_· Solo Form_
_A single Wishiwashi is tiny and weak. Measuring just eight inches from nose to tail, Wishiwashi is very small, even for a Pokémon. Yet the people of the Alola region seem to view it as a terrifying Pokémon. When it’s in danger, Wishiwashi’s glistening eyes catch the light and shine out, sending a distress signal to its allies._

_· School Form_
_The seemingly weak Wishiwashi is called the demon of the sea because of its ferocious School Form. When Wishiwashi receive a distress signal, they unite in a huge battle formation._

_*Pyukumuku*_
_Type: Water_
_Due to their appearance and way of life, Pyukumuku are considered unappealing to tourists. Part-time work pulling Pyukumuku off the beach and chucking them back into the sea is available at tourist beaches. But no matter how far they’re thrown, Pyukumuku will always return to the same spot. Pyukumuku have a new Ability, Innards Out, which no other Pokémon has had before. When this Pokémon faints, Innards Out lets it dish out a final bit of damage to its opponent, equal to the amount of HP it had left before it received the final blow._

_*Morelull*_
_Type: Grass/Fairy_
_Morelull are nocturnal Pokémon that walk around at night on their leg-like roots. They move because staying in one spot and sucking all the nutrients from the soil would cause surrounding plants to wither. With their roots, they make contact with other Morelull and communicate with one another._

_*Pokémon Adapted to the Alola Region*_
_Some Pokémon have adapted to the distinctive microclimates of the Alola region and have taken on different forms than they have in other regions. These Pokémon are called regional variants. After settling in the Alola region, they live like native Pokémon. These regional variant Pokémon can have different appearances and types, and their way of living can also differ from that of the forms previously known._

_*Alolan Meowth*_
_Type: Dark_
_Meowth is a Pokémon that did not originally live in the Alola region. They were sent to the royal family of Alola as an offering from another region, and only a select few could have them as partners. It’s said that the Meowth that were offered to the royalty lived a life of luxury and pampering, which led them to have a selfish and prideful attitude. This caused Meowth’s form to change._

_*Alolan Marowak*_
_Type: Fire/Ghost_
_The Marowak in the Alola region take bones and light both ends on fire by rubbing them against their foreheads. Then they spin the bones around! Marowak’s rarity and its fearsome appearance when it dances with its bone led the people of Alola to dub it a conjurer and regard it with fear._

_*Alolan Raichu*_
_Type: Electric/Psychic_
_The Raichu in Alola have two types—Electric and Psychic—and they are able to wield psychic power. What’s more, they can gather their psychic power in their tails and then ride on them to float in the air!_

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## doctorpain (Aug 11, 2016)

Scenes from today's Pokemon episode


----------



## shade0180 (Aug 12, 2016)

Anyone of you have seen this.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 12, 2016)

I have it but haven't done anything with it yet. I really that game's name being thrown around years and years ago.


----------



## shade0180 (Aug 12, 2016)

They just completed their game last week..


----------



## LazyWaka (Aug 12, 2016)

As much as I'm certain that alolan raichu outdoes regular raichu in combat, i'll stick with the original. the new one just looks to goofy for me.


----------



## Deer Lord (Aug 12, 2016)

How is the new raichou not fairy
he's all fluffy and shit too

and ffs gamefreak stop picking random inanimate objects and making them ghost pokemon


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 12, 2016)

It's a damn Audino with Raichu colors (plus the floating tail). Audino isn't even a good design. Why do they push it so much with this, a Mega Evolution, and that bit of attention as far as EXP goes in BW. It was like they wanted it to be a common Chansey.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 13, 2016)

I actually kinda like Aloha Raichu in a weird way. Something about riding its own tail.

Also passed by a video on youtube about the top 5 strongest servants on fate/stay, basically Gilgamesh wank but the top comment was "Gil is also the best doctor of the servants as he managed to perform heart surgery on a little girl with one hand", that comment made the entire video worth it.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 13, 2016)

Xiammes said:


> I actually kinda like Aloha Raichu in a weird way. Something about riding its own tail.


The tail is the part I like. The rest of it (except the blue eyes reference), not so much.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 16, 2016)

I finally watched the Boruto movie since there was finally a decent release.

I can't say I like Boruto as a character, the villains sucked, and the plot had little focus due to the movie mostly following Boruto. 

On the other hand, while things probably advanced too quickly I have to say the next gen stuff looked really good. I liked how the kids in general seemed to be doing their own things and the scientific ninja tool was interesting. Naruto himself seemed kind of out of character in the first third or so, but it becomes more clear over time that there's some kind of gap between him and his family that he can't fill due to him growing up as an orphan. I feel that they really nailed Naruto's character in a subtle and effective way.

Some of the fights were pretty good looking, I'd say this movie improved over the last one in terms of action, even if it restrained itself with the no-ninjutsu, the Taijutsu was still great. The final attack was kind of a rip of the Father Son Kamehameha and was kind of weird, but they nailed the weight of Naruto's added chakra well.

Despite plenty of issues it's probably the strongest Naruto movie.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 18, 2016)

I love when Luffy goes badass, but he isnt beating Cracker.


----------



## Zern227 (Aug 18, 2016)

Ash was destined to lose because he still needed to face Alan during the Team Flare conflict. If Alan wasn't a part of Team Flare Ash actually would have had a chance to win because plot didn't demand it.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 18, 2016)

The writers need to realize this was the perfect opportunity for Ash to win the league. Especially with the set up with Alola.


----------



## LazyWaka (Aug 18, 2016)

So whos excited for the next season where ash's skill gets retconned to beginner level again?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 18, 2016)

>Alola doesn't have a pokemon league...
>gen 8 will wait another 2 years or so 
I mean...why ?


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 18, 2016)

LazyWaka said:


> So whos excited for the next season where ash's skill gets retconned to beginner level again?


Are we even keeping ash ?
It wouldn't really make sense for him to do a "ritual of adulthood from a random continent"


----------



## LazyWaka (Aug 18, 2016)

Until given reason to believe otherwise I'm going to assume that the anime will never stop using ash.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 18, 2016)

And I just had to see this thread before watching. It just leaves a bad taste in my mouth.

Ash really had everything going for him this time so it's disappointing. At the very least it's not super bullshit like Sinnoh.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 18, 2016)

I used to play during Gen V. I'm behind on competitive playing, but I could probably get back in if I wanted.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 18, 2016)

I'm more angry about Goodra jobbing then anything else.

I haven't played all that seriously since Gen 5, did a bit of Ubers in gen 6 but quit for a long time. Recently started getting into the groove with random battles again.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 18, 2016)

Yeah, Goodra was disappointing. They had it come back only to do very little. Full battles should've started in the quarter finals.


----------



## Lucino (Aug 18, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> I kinda am yeah
> I use iwandesu because of course



User is Hallucino battle me 

I mostly do OU, but anything goes is more fun as the OU rules suck.


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 18, 2016)

Lucino said:


> User is Hallucino battle me
> 
> I mostly do OU, but anything goes is more fun as the OU rules suck.


i also use mostly OU lol


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 18, 2016)

Anything goes is a terrible rule set and you should feel bad.


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 18, 2016)

you almost sweeped my ass with that freaking thundurus


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 18, 2016)

oh well at least i could decently fight back after i killed that pricky 
gg.tho


----------



## Lucino (Aug 18, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> you almost sweeped my ass with that freaking thundurus



 I just gave it nasty plot today.

Thought for sure that Venusaur was gonna turn around and revenge kill my team.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Aug 18, 2016)

LazyWaka said:


> Until given reason to believe otherwise I'm going to assume that the anime will never stop using ash.


They left alot of money on the table when they decided to never let ash grow up


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 18, 2016)

Category: Blast Turtle Pokemon
Type: Fire/Dragon
Height: 6’07”
Weight: 467.4 lbs.
Ability: Shell Armor
Because Turtonator lives on volcanoes, feeding on sulfur and other materials found near volcanic craters, its shell has a layer of explosive material—mostly sulfur. When something strikes this Pokemon, sparks fly from the horns on its shell, igniting an explosion!

In areas around volcanic craters, this Pokemon camouflages itself as a rock and waits for prey. At the moment when its prey steps onto the back of its shell, Turtonator strikes its shell with its own tail, triggering an explosion!

The explosive blasts triggered from Turtonator’s back are released through an orifice located on the middle front of the Pokémon’s body. This is Turtonator’s weak point. Attacks landing on its stomach will cause it a great deal of damage.

Shell Trap is a move that only Turtonator is able to learn. With this move, the Pokemon can set a trap at the beginning of the turn, and if Turtonator is hit by an opponent’s physical attack during that turn, Shell Trap triggers an explosion that will deal much greater damage to the opponent.


----------



## shade0180 (Aug 20, 2016)

what's the difference between that pokemon and torkoal.



and yep my expectation for the Pokemon anime got lowered back to wherever it was before basically on negative zone..

Seriously Ash really should have won that league.. the scriptwriter or the director fucked up.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 20, 2016)

shade0180 said:


> what's the difference between that pokemon and torkoal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a dragon type with a signature move and Torkoal isn't 



Name: Crabrawler
Type: Fighting
Crabrawler is a Boxing Pokémon that really hates to lose. It can be found clinging to buildings with its powerful pincers that also pack a powerful punch, or gathering around trees in search of Berries, its favourite food.

The following Alola Region Pokémon were also recently revealed:

Name: Stufful
Type: Normal/Fighting
Stufful may have a small body, but this Pokémon has extraordinary strength. Despite its cute, fluffy appearance, Stufful dislikes being touched and will flail its arms in protest. Stufful evolves into Bewear.

Name: Sandygast
Type: Ghost/Ground
Sandygast emerges when the grudges of fallen Pokémon soak into the sand after battle, and its tunnel-like mouth can suck the vitality from people and Pokémon. Sandygast also features a new Water Compaction Ability, never before seen in other Pokémon, where its Defense stat goes up by two if it’s hit with a Water-type move. Sandygast evolves into Palossand.

Name: Palossand
Type: Ghost/Ground
Palossand disguises itself as a sandcastle, with its shovel on top serving, it is believed, as a radar to search out prey. Unsuspecting small Pokémon are dragged into Palossand’s body through its sandy vortex so it can steal their life force.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## shade0180 (Aug 20, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> It's a dragon type with a signature move and Torkoal isn't


Okay, I'd give you that

 I


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 20, 2016)

I just started to play Umineko again after the long break and when I went to save my progress (a few hours' worth) it couldn't save...yeah...not so sure I want to play again now.


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 21, 2016)

Just go fast forward
I mean even fucking higurashi has a fast forward option


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 21, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> Just go fast forward
> I mean even fucking higurashi has a fast forward option


I only just learned it had one, but it's not a long term solution. I wonder what happened. Maybe it's because of my update to Windows 10?


----------



## shade0180 (Aug 22, 2016)

Check the save path.

 I'm just going to say I had experience something like that after updating to windows 10. well technically it is another game

Basically windows 10 save path was to some non-existent partition and sometime it chooses to save in the temp folder.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 23, 2016)

Well I finally finished episode 6 after putting it off for months.


----------



## Sablés (Aug 23, 2016)

Yeah, I found that if you're distracted by the magic, you're straying away from what's actually happening.

Like Kyrie and the adults had it spot on in ep 2-4, pretty much spelled it out for you really.



iwandesu said:


> The song is what is important lol



The song is what I was mocking


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 23, 2016)

Sablés said:


> Yeah, I found that if you're distracted by the magic, you're straying away from what's actually happening.
> 
> Like Kyrie and the adults had it spot on in ep 2-4, pretty much spelled it out for you really.


I think the fact that Umineko is able to present two stories or even more at once is one of the most impressive things about it.

It was pretty interesting when I started laying it out on here. I was thinking what could be what IRL from the stuff being presented and I was relating certain people from the real side to the magic side and thinking things like what "torn to pieces by demons" could have meant and figuring out Beatrice's identity based on things here and there.

I didn't really delve into the murder mysteries so I could probably go back and do that in the future (like figuring out the first one from ep 2).


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 23, 2016)

Sablés said:


> The song is what I was mocking


The ending song of episode 6 ?
That's like one of best endings ever lol


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 24, 2016)

Sablés said:


> Just to be clear, say who the culprit is so I don't spoil by accident



*Spoiler*: __ 




Unnamed as far as I've gone up to but Iwan mentioned a name (Yasu), who has three different personas in Beatrice, Shannon, and Kanon. Sayo seems more likely than Yoshiya for a real name.

As of starting ep 7, Lion is probably yet another persona or the real thing


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 24, 2016)

One Piece spoilers.

Urouge confirmed Doflamingo level. Omfg. 

Behold Urouge is king.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Aug 24, 2016)




----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 24, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Will


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Aug 24, 2016)

B Rabbit said:


> One Piece spoilers.
> 
> Urouge confirmed Doflamingo level. Omfg.
> 
> Behold Urouge is king.





Anyway, gonna pick it up again since its soon 6 years since i finished Marineford Arc


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 24, 2016)

Have fun. You'll enjoy it.

You'll love Zou and the current arc so far. Mad preskip vibes.


----------



## Blαck (Aug 24, 2016)

B Rabbit said:


> One Piece spoilers.
> 
> Urouge confirmed Doflamingo level. Omfg.
> 
> Behold Urouge is king.



Such downplay 

Urouge is Roger level


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 27, 2016)

I'm reading the "ultimate anti-hero" light novel.

Oh man, this has to be one of the worst fan translations I have ever read, but its fitting because its a shitty powertrip. Powers and fights are kinda cool I guess.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 27, 2016)

I finished episode 7 too.  Bit too much info dumb but it was still an enjoyable story .  On the other hand a tea party was better than pretty much the entire episode  even ahead of Kinzo's story.

Kyrie is so damn stone cold  

In other news my net is out until Sunday


----------



## shade0180 (Aug 27, 2016)

Musu condolences.


----------



## Sablés (Aug 27, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I finished episode 7 too.  Bit too much info dumb but it was still an enjoyable story .  On the other hand a tea party was better than pretty much the entire episode  even ahead of Kinzo's story.
> 
> Kyrie is so damn stone cold
> 
> In other news my net is out until Sunday


How savage was Bern? Ep 7 was a clusterfuck but that tea party made it all worth it.


----------



## Sablés (Aug 27, 2016)

I recommend switching from the VN to the manga for EP 8. The latter is far better written and acknowledged as such even by the author.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 27, 2016)

I'll think about it but I might just finish it up in VN form  then go back and read the manga  at another time that way I can enjoy the series again in a different way.


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 27, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I finished episode 7 too.  Bit too much info dumb but it was still an enjoyable story .  On the other hand a tea party was better than pretty much the entire episode  even ahead of Kinzo's story.
> 
> Kyrie is so damn stone cold
> 
> In other news my net is out until Sunday


Will>>>>>>>>>all 
That Kyrie,tho


----------



## Kurodevil (Aug 28, 2016)

B Rabbit said:


> One Piece spoilers.
> 
> Urouge confirmed Doflamingo level. Omfg.
> 
> Behold Urouge is king.


I really don't want to turn this convo into a one piece discussion thread but i have to say that i really don't think that the statment about him taking down a commander is enough to put him on doffy's level because:
- There is no proof that the commander that urouge took down is as strong as cracker
- Even if he was we still don't know if cracker is as strong, stronger or weaker than doffy because we still haven't seen the outcome of his battle with G4 luffy. However to be fair the fact that he no sells luffy's G2 and G3 implies that he is at least in that ballpark
With that being said, we have feats that put the almighty Urouge on much higher levels, such as Kaidou's suicide attempt after he ran into him


----------



## lokoxDZz (Aug 28, 2016)

Xiammes said:


> I'm reading the "ultimate anti-hero" light novel.
> 
> Oh man, this has to be one of the worst fan translations I have ever read, but its fitting because its a shitty powertrip. Powers and fights are kinda cool I guess.



I've been reading it too , i just finished the volume 3 , but the translations kinda turn me off to read the volume 4, i dont think its all that bad at least i've seem much worse


----------



## Boomy (Aug 28, 2016)

Ultimate Anti-Hero? Pretty much kind of generic LN you can find anywhere. The only good thing about it is that it has only 4 volumes. 
But really, author wanted to only show his love toward eldritch abominations and it shows.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Aug 28, 2016)

Meh, nowadays its pretty hard to find new novels that don't go for a generic route, sadly or at least mostly of them.


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 28, 2016)

Sablés said:


> I recommend switching from the VN to the manga for EP 8. The latter is far better written and acknowledged as such even by the author.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
This.
The Manga ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) here agrees


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 28, 2016)

I'm too attached to the voices switch at this point and I'm already well in the middle of it.

I'll get to the manga later.  I don't even have a choice because my Internet is still out.

I'm up to Ange being an annoying dumbass for the millionth time, and about to read Eva's diary with Bern and Featherine


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 29, 2016)

Seriously I hate Ange's character. Pretty much everything about her annoys me.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 29, 2016)

Mahesvara said:


> Ultimate Anti-Hero? Pretty much kind of generic LN you can find anywhere. The only good thing about it is that it has only 4 volumes.
> But really, author wanted to only show his love toward eldritch abominations and it shows.



If this was 10 or 12 volumes I don't think I would have read it or kept reading it, but 4 volumes isn't much and its probably shorter then SSY one book was so it wouldn't take long to ingest it.




lokoxDZz said:


> I've been reading it too , i just finished the volume 3 , but the translations kinda turn me off to read the volume 4, i dont think its all that bad at least i've seem much worse



Yeah the translation is god awful, currently on volume 3. I do like some of the imagery and the battle system is something I am fond of, but I couldn't give a damn about everything else and how retarded everything is.


----------



## Boomy (Aug 29, 2016)

lokoxDZz said:


> Meh, nowadays its pretty hard to find new novels that don't go for a generic route, sadly or at least mostly of them.


Ikr. It's always:
1) Boring protagonist is trapped/sent into different world.
2) LN where setting reflects RPG aspects
3) Your typical harem, with angels, spirits and shit

So hard to find anything original.


Xiammes said:


> If this was 10 or 12 volumes I don't think I would have read it or kept reading it, but 4 volumes isn't much and its probably shorter then SSY one book was so it wouldn't take long to ingest it.
> 
> Yeah the translation is god awful, currently on volume 3. I do like some of the imagery and the battle system is something I am fond of, but I couldn't give a damn about everything else and how retarded everything is.


And it's still not the worst translation of LN I had seen in the past.

But like I said, the whole novel seem like excuse for an opportunity to throw Lovecraft.
Just read afterwords of his volumes


			
				Volume 1 said:
			
		

> And then one more theme… that is my obsession with the evil gods of Cthulhu mythos.
> 
> The truth is recently (I said that but it has been more than one year) I completely got into the charm of Cthulhu mythos. Evil god, that’s cool. Like the setting or the alias or the what kind of power they use, it blow away a lot of time just researching those things. (How should I put it, just what is this <Seething Core of Chaos>! The naming sense is just too cool right!)





			
				Volume 2 said:
			
		

> Now then, this time I was able to get out two evil gods.
> 
> One is <The Shining Pursuer> Iod that I just said. Just from its nickname is already just too cool. It’s just too cool, but even reading the material I cannot imagine what kind of appearance it has at all (lol), that was why I made it to have a giant compound eye and having a structure in the middle of mineral and biological, I relatively left the common trait that exist in any literature about it, and the appearance is depicted by the heightened image in Misora’s imagination. To the people that say ‘Something like this is not Iod!’, I’m sorry.
> 
> Then regarding Y’golonac, the information regarding its appearance is relatively a lot, so perhaps I didn’t make mistake about it that much, supposedly. Y’go-sama is one of Misora’s favorite evil gods. It feels like THE evil god. It’s a lovely kind god that cuddled close to the tiny humans (cold eyes).





			
				Volume 3 said:
			
		

> Now then, this time there is a lot of evil god making appearance, but even among them the one that I like the most is Eihort.
> 
> Quachil Uttaus too, it fastened the time of the surrounding and decayed material into dust by degradation over time, since it entered and descended down until around when it was called as the <Treader of the Dust> my heart kept going ‘kyun kyun’, but Eihort-san the bisexual that dragged human into its labyrinth without minding man or woman storing them in its womb like chicks is truly beast-like that make one feel that it’s truly an evil god, how magnificent that is.



*Spoiler*: _Volume 4_ 





			
				Volume 4 said:
			
		

> This time too various evil gods managed to come out, but even among them the one that Misora liked the best is Yog-sama.
> 
> Yog-sama is romance. <The person that is all in one, and one in all> or something is so cool. Even its setting, as the space-time that is containing everything of the past, present, and future is just too last-boss, I love it. But even so Yog-sama is just the <Sub King> you know. The darkness of Cthulhu Mythos is deep.






Notice how he barely mentions characters and story, yet writes A LOT about evil gods.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Aug 29, 2016)

I have no problems with the generic thing of "another world" and others, although what bothers me is that all of them develop their history the same fucking way, making most stories almost a copy of each other.

Seems like the author likes Evil Gods more than his own work


----------



## Sablés (Aug 29, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Seriously I hate Ange's character. Pretty much everything about her annoys me.


Man, even Erika felt sorry Battler because Ange is _that _fucking worthless.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 29, 2016)

Sablés said:


> Man, even Erika felt sorry Battler because Ange is _that _fucking worthless.


That gave me a good laugh when she said that.

Last night I stopped right before the final decision. Should I go with the trick ending or the magic ending first?


----------



## Sablés (Aug 29, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> That gave me a good laugh when she said that.
> 
> Last night I stopped right before the final decision. Should I go with the trick ending or the magic ending first?



trick ending  basically an "extra" ending to give the illusion of choice, its non-canon and niggs who make Ange choose it unironically have missed the point of the story. Go with this first to get it out of the way, its shorter too.

Magic ending is the true ending


----------



## Sablés (Aug 29, 2016)

This scene tho



Bern is my favorite of the bunch but this felt soooo damn good


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 29, 2016)

Sablés said:


> This scene tho
> 
> 
> 
> Bern is my favorite of the bunch but this felt soooo damn good


It did.

You don't like Lambrodadelta?


----------



## Sablés (Aug 29, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> It did.
> 
> You don't like Lambrodadelta?



Lambdawg is number 3. I remember disliking her initially but I got her personality all wrong . 

She was easily the best thing about EP8 for me too.


----------



## Crackle (Aug 29, 2016)

I'm watching Revenge of the Sith right now. I don't get why the Jedi were all wiped out by the clones so easily. Yeah I know some of them were killed from behind but some were overwhelmed by a couple dozen of them even when there were more Jedis.

Were they all nerfed by something plot related and I missed it? Any SW fans here to help me out?


----------



## Boomy (Aug 30, 2016)

Well, that went fast


Which mod is such a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) that didn't even provided reason for closure?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 30, 2016)

Me, because it's a dumb thread. Is that not a good enough reason?


----------



## Boomy (Aug 30, 2016)

For your limited brain capacity - this wasn't supposed to be trolling thread or anything. Both, Kamchi and Kubo are known to suck at proving hype, so I wanted to know who would win.

But why did I even asked. Such a ToAru-^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) would surely get mad over something like this.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 30, 2016)

I don't really care enough to get mad.

Making threads for purpose of just shitting on either side isn't even jokedome worthy. Hell its not even a main section thread. Maybe I'll just move it to the metadome and see what happens.

Typing this shit on my phone is annoying as hell so I'm more mad about that.


----------



## shade0180 (Aug 30, 2016)

Mapsk isn't active anymore so that bait won't really fish any of the regulars. 

There might be a new guy that would touch that but from what I can see they rarely take a look at meta threads.


----------



## Boomy (Aug 30, 2016)

^oh yeah, mapsk 

It wouldn't be the same without him.


----------



## Iwandesu (Aug 30, 2016)

Mapsk is taking a decent break till he short things out and Yada yada 
Maybe I could call him but this kind of threads are one of the reasons he even left to begin with


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 31, 2016)

Well R.I.P Doflamingo and Luffy fans.

Cracker fans run it now.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Aug 31, 2016)

Kek La Kek skin is back


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 31, 2016)

Episode 8's ??? was really touching


----------



## lokoxDZz (Sep 1, 2016)

So apparently bleach will have new volume with paralel universes acording to bach visions of future.

Maybe its a hoax tho, but i want it


----------



## lokoxDZz (Sep 1, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Episode 8's ??? was really touching



So you finished umineko? Thoughts on it?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 1, 2016)

lokoxDZz said:


> So you finished umineko? Thoughts on it?



I thought it was a masterpiece with its major let down being the pacing. The double layered aspect to the story that allowed you to enjoy the story on two different levels at the same time was really impressive. The characters were really good, charismatic even, and even the characters I hated still had good characterization. A good number had some solid development, though some like Gohda probably could have been used a bit more, but then again the cast is massive. Each episode had different things going for it and that sort of variation kept the game fresh as I went through it.

I played with the PS3 patch so the art was pretty solid even if more CGs would have been appreciated. The music was amazing and I was surprised that so many artists could make a fairly cohesive soundtrack (then again XC has one of my favorite soundtracks and it was made by 6 people). The voice acting was really impressive from pretty much everyone, Sayaka Ohara's Beatrice in particular was a stand out.

I actually had a number of detailed thoughts written down on a previous convo thread regarding my experiences with the earlier chapters. I planned to do the same with the rest of 6 and 7-8, but my net was down.

I have a lot more thoughts about the series, but they're more on specific things.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Sep 1, 2016)

I've finished umineko like what? 2-3 years ago, it was a really good novel in all aspects tbh with the whole development of the series, not only of the universe but the characters, Umineko really made into my top 5 VN that i played all time

Being more specific what you thought on Episode 8? 

Seems like most people have something against this episode in particular(or maybe just ange pissing people off, cant blame them )


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Sep 1, 2016)

lokoxDZz said:


> So apparently bleach will have new volume with paralel universes acording to bach visions of future.
> 
> Maybe its a hoax tho, but i want it



0% chance of this being real.



lokoxDZz said:


> Seems like most people have something against this episode in particular(or maybe just ange pissing people off, cant blame them )



The author getting mad at his audience and making a fit about people not enjoying his work the right way.

Personally i founded the entire history as fucking hilarious,with all the trolling,the traps and the blatant supernatural occurrences that they try to deny.

No one asked me though


----------



## Iwandesu (Sep 1, 2016)

lokoxDZz said:


> Seems like most people have something against this episode in particular(or maybe just ange pissing people off, cant blame them


Manga episode 8 is the best episode tho


----------



## Iwandesu (Sep 1, 2016)

But yeah 
Game version was kinda lacking 
I would have fucking loved Yasu characterization there


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 2, 2016)

There was plenty of good stuff going on in episode 8 and compared to other episodes, the pacing was probably the best of the bunch. I get what the author was going for and not just revealing everything and I think it works well with the the whole thing of Schrodinger's Cat deal Rokkenjima had going on for it. One thing I'd have been interested in would be to know what the meta implications of Touya were? Was he supposed to be Will or could he even be something else in the future?

I don't mind Ange's whole deal with being yanked around and having to choose, but she's just annoying as fuck to begin with and episode 8 made me hate her just as much as episode 4 did. She's an awful person, but I appreciate what the Magic end did with her. The Library stuff was nice, though I found some of the attack on Rokkenjima and Golden Land could've been more interesting in a few more ways than it was (Erika too OP).

Honestly I enjoyed it just fine as is and if I enjoy it in a different way in the future with the manga then that's fine too.


----------



## Sablés (Sep 2, 2016)

Manga EP8 cleared up my problems with it.

How was Confession of The Golden Witch skipped in VN? That was the best part of the episode.


----------



## Boomy (Sep 2, 2016)

Please not this shit


----------



## shade0180 (Sep 2, 2016)

I have no clue what that is.


----------



## Boomy (Sep 2, 2016)

My friend's comment about this:


> This abomination that's filled with psychosis and malevolence is getting an anime adaptation after all these years?
> And how?
> This series is filled with terribly large amount of blood and gore and sex and madness and everything wrong.
> Just how much censoring do they need!?!?
> ...


After reading some reviews of japanese people it's apparently one of the worst shit you can encounter: with very specific torture scenes, gang rapes, pedophilia, necrophilia and everything else you don't want to see...

I just can't believe that with this knowledge, someone thought it's a good idea to make anime out of it. Just how much censorship you have to put on it.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 2, 2016)

Maybe it's to match The Prince of Nothing possibly getting a TV adaption 

Though this is likely shit and that sure as hell isn't.


----------



## Boomy (Sep 2, 2016)

Japs2savage. 

Which is a shame, because there are many excellent LNs. And they decided on smth like this, meh.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 2, 2016)

There's always plenty of shit being adapted and I always wonder what the hell is going through the heads of these studios and the sponsors paying for that shit. They might as well stop with the copy/paste LNs because they really aren't doing anything, even if that's what sells, find one that isn't shit. I remember being surprised when Rakudai was surprisingly decent for what it was (generic as fuck), so I'd appreciate more than that. 

Re:zero's adaption might actually give some hope to lesser known series to get anime because before that anime started and the manga to a lesser extent, it was pretty damn unknown and it wasn't doing well in any of it's formats, but they kept supporting it and look at its enormous popularity now.


----------



## Boomy (Sep 2, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Re:zero


I hear a lot about this lately. Is it any good? Because descriptions sound pretty generic, so I was surprised by wide recognition of it.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Sep 2, 2016)

Mahesvara said:


> I hear a lot about this lately. Is it any good? Because descriptions sound pretty generic, so I was surprised by wide recognition of it.



Its good, decent to say the least, if compared to the other animes lately, its really good, it is somewhat generic at start but it pick ups with characters development and how the story is slowly built


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 2, 2016)

Mahesvara said:


> I hear a lot about this lately. Is it any good? Because descriptions sound pretty generic, so I was surprised by wide recognition of it.


It's actually a pretty good watch.

Re:zero is kind of a semi-deconstruction of the wish fulfillment portal fantasy that's pretty common (I'd throw the trapped in a video game anime in this category as well), as opposed to the recent KonoSuba which went with a comedic take, this series instead gets more logical, dark, and psychological. Instead of making the main character the most powerful thing in the setting, he goes in as he is (pretty much a normal human with some athleticism) and because he's one of those NEET types he thinks that's what he's going to be getting as well as a heroine just, but it turns out all he's got going for him is the ability to return to life to a certain point (one per arc) after dying and he's stuck dealing with all of the psychological hardships from making bonds only for them to turn one-sided as he's the only one who remembers and the deaths get to him. He tries to go through each time and try .to get a good result after dying over and over. The cast is pretty solid and pretty much everyone is likable in one way or another with the main character being the possible exception. The mechanic of going back in time still hasn't gotten old so it feels good here too and Subaru's successes feel more satisfying because of his previous failures.

The art is pretty moe as far as art style goes, but I wouldn't call it copy/paste generic exactly, hell I'd say it's almost moe to contrast with the themes of the show, and the backgrounds look great because White Fox's background artist is really amazing.

Music is pretty good, it's a bit different sounding on some tracks but they also make good use of additional sound effects, there's this one that plays whenever something disturbing happens and it works really well. The OP/ED are a bit different sounding, but they work for the series in the same sort of way.

The setting isn't overly detailed but there are certain details that make it feel more like its a real world compared to some other LNs (though Re:zero is based on the LN adapation of a web novel to be exact).

The voice acting is top notch and do an excellent job of expressing each character.

The anime covers the first three arcs and is ending soon so it's a pretty good time to catch up.

An interesting note is that they original author actually had some impact on the anime at certain points and he put a lot of attention on one particular episode (15) and it really shows.


----------



## Iwandesu (Sep 3, 2016)

Sablés said:


> Manga EP8 cleared up my problems with it.
> 
> How was Confession of The Golden Witch skipped in VN? That was the best part of the episode.


Ikr?
Fucking awesome


----------



## Iwandesu (Sep 3, 2016)

And I can't be bothered to double check musubi review
But re zero anime is a solid watch
Too bad is a cash whore that's never going to be fully adaptated like all the LN adaptations besides...Shana?


----------



## Boomy (Sep 3, 2016)

That sounds pretty good actually.

....but time loops? I finished Madoka(still have to watch Rebellion, so no spoils) and Dies irae not so long ago. I don't really feel like watching something related to this theme atm. 
But I will definitely add this to my "must watch" list.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 3, 2016)

Mahesvara said:


> That sounds pretty good actually.
> 
> ....but time loops? I finished Madoka(still have to watch Rebellion, so no spoils) and Dies irae not so long ago. I don't really feel like watching something related to this theme atm.
> But I will definitely add this to my "must watch" list.


It does have loops, but he's got no control over what point he ends up going back to in each arc and when the series hits a tone change during arc 3, it works against him and I think that kind of natural unfairness works well. Also he can't say anything about it.

Stuff like Madoka and Steins;Gate is similar with the looping, but its Subaru's death that triggers it, which makes it more traumatic and he can die any number of ways. But yeah, if you've just gone through stuff with a similar things going on, you can just save it for later. It's good to have a backlog. I've gone through most anime I'm immediately interesting in seeing and I just keep watching shows as they come out so my backlog just doesn't grow anymore.


----------



## Boomy (Sep 3, 2016)

Well, it's not like I hate story related to time loops (I love them in fact).
But for now I need to take a rest from them.

I wouldn't mind watching something light-hearted, like Jojo; or drama romance without any fantasy/sci-fi involved. 

*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 



Something like School Days.


----------



## Iwandesu (Sep 3, 2016)

Lol 
When Eroges become a culty trash animu


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 4, 2016)

I will always recommend Shinsekai yori, even if you already watched it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## lokoxDZz (Sep 6, 2016)

Now i want to watch it again, damn you Xiammes


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 7, 2016)

Info dump with artwork included

*Spoiler*: __ 




Newly revealed Pokémon include:



Type: Null
Type: Normal
Type: Null is a Synthetic Pokémon which was constructed to synthesize the strengths of various Pokémon, making it adaptable enough to complete a mission that requires a Pokémon as strong as the Pokémon of mythology. The mask fitted to this Pokémon’s head is a piece of equipment designed to control its power. Type: Null is the partner Pokémon of a newly revealed character—Gladion, the taciturn enforcer of Team Skull, who places a high value on being strong in battle.



Jangmo-o
Type: Dragon
The Scaly Pokémon Jangmo-o has the pride of a warrior and never neglects its training in its pursuit of becoming stronger. This Pokémon uses the scales on its head as a weapon both offensively and defensively. It lives in harsh locales, like canyons, where it can train.



Alolan Raticate
Type: Dark/Normal
Raticate in Alola live in urban areas, leading to a higher-calorie diet than that of Raticate elsewhere. This means they have tough bodies but have gotten a lot fatter. They stockpile huge amounts of food in their nests and prefer fresh fruit and high-class ingredients. Alolan Raticate is the Totem Pokémon of the trial that takes place in Verdant Cavern on Melemele Island in Pokémon Moon.

Brand-new characters in the story were also announced—members of the Aether Foundation, an organization that works in the Alola region and conducts various research projects. Residing on Aether Paradise, the artificial island that they created, their goal is to care for and provide shelter to Pokémon that have been hurt. Members of the Aether Foundation include:



Lusamine
The beautiful Lusamine is the president of the Aether Foundation.



Faba
Faba can be identified by his signature accessory—green sunglasses. He is the Aether Foundation’s second-in-command.



Wicke
As the assistant branch chief of Aether Paradise, Wicke has a very caring personality and supports Faba. She is loved by all of the Aether Foundation’s employees.



Employees of the Aether Foundation

The staff members of the Aether Foundation appear to have various uniforms depending on which division they belong to.



Gladion, enforcer of Team Skull.



UB-01


All over Alola, rumours speak of creatures that possess mighty powers and pose a threat to humans and Pokémon. They’re called Ultra Beasts, and there are said to be multiple Ultra Beasts in existence. It seems that the Aether Foundation is conducting research on these Ultra Beasts, referring to each of them by a code name. UB-01 is an Ultra Beast that has a body composed of a glass-like substance. It constantly changes shape, and its movements resemble that of a young girl. Whilst evidence of something like a survival instinct can be observed in UB-01, no one knows whether it has a will of its own or any emotions at all.

Whilst exploring Alola in Pokémon Sun and Pokémon Moon, players will encounter Dexio and Sina. These two originally appeared in Pokémon X and Pokémon Y as the professor’s assistants. They will give you an item called the Zygarde Cube and ask you to collect Zygarde Cores and Zygarde Cells which can be found all around Alola. If you collect enough, the path to finding Zygarde may become clearer!

A brand-new feature called the Poké Finder will debut in Pokémon Sun and Pokémon Moon. This feature allows players to take pictures of the Pokémon they find. It’s loaded into the Rotom Dex and, when used in certain spots scattered throughout the Alola region, you can snap pictures of Pokémon. The pictures you take will be evaluated, and as you take better pictures, more features—like the ability to zoom—become available.



A huge difference between the two game versions—Pokémon Sun and Pokémon Moon—was also announced. In previous games, you could discover certain Pokémon in only one of the two versions of the game. Now, in addition to this feature, there will be a difference in the way time is set in the two games. The two worlds of Pokémon Sun and Pokémon Moon are 12 hours apart and are tied to the actual time in real life. Pokémon Sun operates on the same time as your Nintendo 3DS system, but time in the world of Pokémon Moon is shifted by 12 hours. Some Totem Pokémon which appear in the trials throughout the game will also be different in each version. Players will encounter different Pokémon on the same route depending on whether it is day or night, which means players will have different experiences according to their chosen version of the game.

Possible evolution for Cutiefly


----------



## Sablés (Sep 7, 2016)

Devil on G-String may hands down have the best ending I've read in a VN.

OST was also great.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 7, 2016)

I read that one a couple of months ago. I enjoyed the true end (which is really just the whole story) and Tsubaki's ending, which I thought continued the plot better than the other two side routes by far and Tsubaki being pretty much the opposite of the MC early on led to decent character development, hell her Bad End is kind of interesting too since she "falls".

I need a new VN to read for when I'm in the mood.

So far I've read:
Katawa Shoujo
Umineko
Ourai no Gahkthun
Arcueid route of Tsukihime
G-Senjou no Maou
Steins;Gate
Utawarerumono

I've had some issues running a couple that I've wanted to play like Sharin no Kuni and since updating to Windows 10 I've had issues with a few as well.


----------



## Sablés (Sep 7, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I read that one a couple of months ago. I enjoyed the true end (which is really just the whole story) and Tsubaki's ending, which I thought continued the plot better than the other two side routes by far and Tsubaki being pretty much the opposite of the MC early on led to decent character development, hell her Bad End is kind of interesting too since she "falls".



Agreed. I will say that maou's true identity was poorly acted out. All of Kyousuke's headaches were conveniently timed at the same point when Maou would surface. For it to turn out to be a family clone near the end with such poor foreshadowing was just silly. I suppose it was a minor grievance since Maou's actual character and villainy was fantastic. He actually had me going with the whole sacrificing himself and dying in a bomb bullshit. Had to clap for how much of an irredeemable bastard he was.

That said, I'm probably not going to remember too much about it in the coming months. The side stories were mediocre-average and the characters mostly cap at decent (Gonzo a real G). What will really stick is how emotionally powerful and intense some of those scenes were. Overall 7.5-8/10. I've read better VNs but this is probably in the top 10 somewhere.



> I need a new VN to read for when I'm in the mood.
> 
> So far I've read:
> Katawa Shoujo
> ...



I recommend Muv Luv Alternative. Its the best along with Umineko (ML is better in some cases) that I've read. The first game is okay but Alternative was a masterpiece of a VN.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 7, 2016)

Sablés said:


> Agreed. I will say that maou's true identity was poorly acted out. All of Kyousuke's headaches were conveniently timed at the same point when Maou would surface. For it to turn out to be a family clone near the end with such poor foreshadowing was just silly. I suppose it was a minor grievance since Maou's actual character and villainy was fantastic. He actually had me going with the whole sacrificing himself and dying in a bomb bullshit. Had to clap for how much of an irredeemable bastard he was.
> 
> That said, I'm probably not going to remember too much about it in the coming months. The side stories were mediocre-average and the characters mostly cap at decent (Gonzo a real G). What will really stick is how emotionally powerful and intense some of those scenes were. Overall 7.5-8/10. I've read better VNs but this is probably in the top 10 somewhere.


It kind of reminded me of Beatrice's identity in a way. While that was better explored than this was, it felt similar with how implausible it would be in any other media (and even in VNs).

Yeah, I enjoyed Maou and that last bit at the end was amazing.

The lack of a Tomita arc disappointed me, I'd have preferred that over Shiratori's which is basically just her trying to be Tomita without all of the other shit going for her.

For me, I thought the beginning was a bit weak even if Kyousuke's characterization was a bit more interesting early on and then the stuff with Kanon as well, but the Tsubaki parts and then Shiratori parts and on as far as the main plot went were more interesting. There were definitely stronger parts than others but it was pretty decent throughout. And yeah I agree with the characters, some are decent (Gonzo, Tomita, Maou), but not much more than that, though I feel like interactions could have been much better written, some of the dialogue feels like nonsense, mostly some slice of life but also some stuff with Haru at times.

Probably around an 8 or so for me too. It kind of says something with VNs when your top 10 has something around a 7.5-8, but I suppose we don't have many options.



Sablés said:


> I recommend Muv Luv Alternative. Its the best along with Umineko (ML is better in some cases) that I've read. The first game is okay but Alternative was a masterpiece of a VN.


I tried installing Muv-Luv once and had issues, could you explain it for me so that I don't have any issues? I've really just been using Fuwanovel versions for the most part or some official releases which don't give me any fuss.


----------



## Sablés (Sep 7, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> It kind of reminded me of Beatrice's identity in a way. While that was better explored than this was, it felt similar with how implausible it would be in any other media (and even in VNs).
> 
> Yeah, I enjoyed Maou and that last bit at the end was amazing.
> 
> ...



*Tokita

But yeah, she was best girl afaic. I think the issue was that she was technically a straight up antagonist instead of a heroine which is dumb as hell since Tokita had the most chemistry with Kyousuke. A similar background, familial relationships and they even stood on opposite sides of the same coin. Kyousuke was adopted by a yakuza, Tokita was adopted by a detective. Serious waste of potential there but whatever.

I usually say 99% of anime suck but in the case of VNs, its actually true. 




> I tried installing Muv-Luv once and had issues, could you explain it for me so that I don't have any issues? I've really just been using Fuwanovel versions for the most part or some official releases which don't give me any fuss.



I'll link it in a PM.

Another good VN is Danganronpa. Its more of an interactive game than the others and its a solid fun mystery series with a colorful cast and JJBA-like atmosphere in the sense that some of it is ultimately silly but the story plays it so straight that it just works. Its also genre savvy and self-aware. General consensus is that DR is basically the love child of persona and ace attorney. I've played neither so don't quote me on that.


----------



## Roggiano (Sep 7, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I need a new VN to read for when I'm in the mood.
> 
> So far I've read:
> Katawa Shoujo
> ...


Hmm... personally, I'd recommend:
1) Majikoi
This one is just fun.  It doesn't take itself seriously (usually) but it's got some interesting characters, unique enough routes (respective to each other), and some decent action.  Oh, and don't judge this one by its anime.  The anime was terrible.  Oh, and Miyako wins every time~
2) Grisaia no Kajitsu
More serious than Majikoi though the initial setting and story will require a certain level of suspension of disbelief (granted, if you're used to unrealistic anime plots in the first place, then this shouldn't matter).  Otherwise, it really hits well with character development and delivery on drama.
3) Hoshizora no Memoria
The most... average out of these visual novels I've recommended but it's still decent.  One particular route still hit me, emotion wise, that reminded me of a Key visual novel (Clannad, Air, Little Busters, etc.)


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 7, 2016)

Is Grisaia as ridiculous as the anime? The back stories were entirely ridiculous with one girl's and part of the MC's pissing me off. I mean seriously, crossdressing child soldiers and a cannibalism rapefest that could've been avoid by walking for a day or so.


----------



## Xiammes (Sep 7, 2016)

Sengoku Rance


----------



## Boomy (Sep 7, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I need a new VN to read for when I'm in the mood.
> 
> So far I've read:
> Katawa Shoujo
> ...


Dies irae.

Joking aside.

Since you have Gahtkthun over there you should check Sharnoth and Inganock if you have time. First one is just so-so, it has some annoying mini-games, but beautiful London will compensate for that. And this's Sakurai's game with the most Lovecraft.
Inganock is imo far better than Gahkthun, if only for a protagonist.

You should check Higurashi too.

*Spoiler*: __ 



I myself play it like for few years already and can't finish. But that's because I'm just too lazy, game is very good, not really Umineko-level, but still pretty decent.




Tokyo Babel - only if you turn off your brain and enjoy neverending action scenes. This game doesn't have anything to offer, bar endless fights, which are pretty good actually.

Infinity Series - but only if you want to experience bigger mindfuck than Umineko.

There's shitload of 4th wall breaking, events happening in multiple timelines....at the same fucking time, and generally a huge mess. But, like with Umineko, you won't be able to stop.

That's from top of my mind. If I will remember something else, I will give you a sign.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## Iwandesu (Sep 7, 2016)

Mahesvara said:


> You should check Higurashi too.


yeah check higurashi
you finish games way faster than i do and we need help for the respect thread


----------



## lokoxDZz (Sep 9, 2016)

I started playing tokyo babel the plot so far looks like a messy like really, you don't expect a ending that will solve  most of questions, the characters are kinda funny, in their own way, and the soundtrack at least its pretty neat.

I have to play infinity series but i dont find it online anymore


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 9, 2016)

I played through that first encounter and some of the hi-jinks afterward in the trail and I just didn't like any of them, which like I said was a shame since the cast is full of A-listers since it's an all ages game (though stuff like Utawarerumono got around that with no voices during H stuff which is a good move). I think with Tokyo Babel it's that you play one route then another and then the last one and more stuff gets revealed over time.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Sep 10, 2016)

I think what tokyo babel showing the better is in the fights and the music, that said is not that great but even if i dont like a lot i'm stubborn to finish VN's 

Even thou i really like the VA, the main protagonist having the same VA as araragi from monogatari series was rather a pleasant surprise to me he suits the MC pretty well.

If you are into VN's with gameplay you should play eien no aselia,seinarukana or yumina the etheral, all have pretty nice history while eien no aselia having the worst battle system the history and character development is pretty nice.

Yumina the etheral was the most surprising to me tho, they did a nice mix of generic characters,humor and some plottwist nothing great but something decent


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 10, 2016)

Utawarerumono had some grid type RPG elements if you know what I mean. I also hear great things about Baldr Sky, but that's not translated.


----------



## Byrd (Sep 12, 2016)

This thread still goes?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 12, 2016)

To be fair 2/3 of the series this thread is meant to discuss ended and the pages are 50 posts per page rather than 20 per page like before


----------



## Sablés (Sep 12, 2016)

Gonzou


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 13, 2016)

New Guin set because Guin.


----------



## Boomy (Sep 13, 2016)

lokoxDZz said:


> If you are into VN's with gameplay you should play eien no aselia,seinarukana or yumina the etheral, all have pretty nice history while eien no aselia having the worst battle system the history and character development is pretty nice.





lokoxDZz said:


> all have pretty nice history





lokoxDZz said:


> all have pretty nice history





lokoxDZz said:


> all have pretty nice history


:mercuriusmirk

It's literally the most basic story you can think of. You can literally recommend any other fiction where protagonist is sent into different world and it wouldn't make difference.

Seinarukana has some good heroines, so there is that. Otherwise play it only if you're a fucking masochist, because gameplay sucks more than Asa Akira.


----------



## LazyWaka (Sep 16, 2016)

For those of you who are keeping up with TFS's soulsilver nuzlocke


Holy shit slowmara!


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 16, 2016)

I watched a random ep around the time they got to Olivine but that's about it.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 16, 2016)

Why the fuck did they keep it in? Who the hell worries about Pursuit in-game?


----------



## LazyWaka (Sep 17, 2016)

It's just an irrational fear that they've developed over the course of the series.

I know that the only reason that slowmara couldn't be released was because it knows surf, but I still find it hilarious considering the lore they've built up around her.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 17, 2016)

HM moves blocking release is weird.


----------



## Tacocat (Sep 25, 2016)

Am I crazy for liking BioShock 1 more than Infinite?


----------



## Stroev (Sep 28, 2016)

Bioshock was a better designed game through and through. Infinite was shallow on multiple levels.


----------



## Sablés (Oct 2, 2016)

@MusubiKazesaru 

you read the umineko ep 8 manga yet?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 3, 2016)

Sablés said:


> @MusubiKazesaru
> 
> you read the umineko ep 8 manga yet?


No, not yet. I was going to read the entire series, but I had some issues doing it when I wanted to (my net was out) and by the time I got it back I just wasn't in the mood.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 8, 2016)

This thread is way too dead.


----------



## Sablés (Oct 8, 2016)

I blame @manidk


----------



## DarkTorrent (Oct 8, 2016)

I blame your lack of avy


----------



## Sablés (Oct 8, 2016)

DarkTorrent said:


> I blame your lack of avy


I've evolved.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Oct 8, 2016)

more like degraded


----------



## manidk (Oct 9, 2016)

Sablés said:


> I blame @manidk



Ultimate proof that I am the life force of this convo.


----------



## Sablés (Oct 9, 2016)

manidk said:


> Ultimate proof that I am the life force of this convo.


Oh shit it worked. Sup faggt


----------



## Sherlōck (Oct 10, 2016)

Read Kingdom .

Also support official release.


----------



## manidk (Oct 11, 2016)

Sablés said:


> Oh shit it worked. Sup faggt



Same ol' same ol'

Dealing with a constant stream of bullshit irl so I'm not around much.

I see the convo is suffering for it.

New mods too... Weird.


----------



## manidk (Oct 11, 2016)

"Narutoforums is known for its diversity, electric culture, and riveting discussion. That's right: it's not just Naruto that is featured. It features a wide range of forums, beginning from the social sections and provides you with a chance to discuss general anime/manga and to celebrate the arts like you've never celebrated them before. Banded together by a very energetic staff and incredible aswell as eccentric members, NF has never once lost its spark. Come join our community and see for yourself. We'll be waiting."

wtf is this.

Riveting discussion.

Energetic staff.

I'll give them diversity.


----------



## manidk (Oct 11, 2016)

Anyways.

Bleach's ending blew.  I expected nothing and was still let down.  Glad I'm not a Browns fan too or else I'd be about ready to jump off a bridge by now.

One Piece has been dope lately.

NNT has been repetitive as fuck lately but good for the most part.

Tokyo Ghoul :RE has been blowing other stuff out of the water.

Toriko is enjoyable again.

I forgot what else I read.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Oct 11, 2016)

manidk said:


> I see the convo is suffering for it.



the convo?

what about me?

you left me all alone with those two mongrels 



manidk said:


> Energetic staff.



Waka level energetic


----------



## Sablés (Oct 11, 2016)

manidk said:


> Same ol' same ol'
> 
> Dealing with a constant stream of bullshit irl so I'm not around much.
> 
> ...




Dartg and musu were a mistake.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Oct 11, 2016)

manidk said:


> Sorry pal.


----------



## LazyWaka (Oct 12, 2016)

DarkTorrent said:


> Waka level energetic



I'd take offense to that if it was worth the effort.


----------



## Boomy (Oct 12, 2016)

manidk said:


> One Piece has been dope lately.


I have like 100+ chapters to catch up, kek.
Last chapter I have seen was that where Law cut entire mountain and Vergo.


> NNT has been repetitive as fuck lately but good for the most part.


imo NNT doesn't have solid villains. Fraudrin had potential and look what happened to him in the last chapter.


> Tokyo Ghoul :RE has been blowing other stuff out of the water.


Dropped. It's becoming 2nd Code Breaker with all those plot twists. 
And current art is so bad I don't know what's going on, especially during fight scenes.


----------



## B Rabbit (Oct 12, 2016)

One Piece has been on fire lately. 

Luffy vs. Cracker was hella fun. Plus Sanji and his flashback was great.

I stopped reading NNT and BnHA because they are both better aeries when in bulk.

Bleach ending I enjoyed but wanted more.

Toriko is Toriko.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 12, 2016)

Sablés said:


> Dartg and musu were a mistake.


A mistake compared to whom?


----------



## DarkTorrent (Oct 12, 2016)

LazyWaka said:


> I'd take offense to that if it was worth the effort.



and it's not worth it because it's true


----------



## manidk (Oct 13, 2016)

Boomy said:


> Dropped. It's becoming 2nd Code Breaker with all those plot twists.
> And current art is so bad I don't know what's going on, especially during fight scenes.



Difference being that these plot twists make sense and have been foreshadowed since even the first manga.  The only one C:B had that even began to make sense was Heike being a double-double crosser but that was only foreshadowed as far as "This guy is unpredictable and hiding something."

The fights have always been kinda meh but the art as a whole is much improved from where it started... Which was pretty dope to begin with.


----------



## Sablés (Oct 13, 2016)

Mani, :RE is shit

Tsukiyuma arc was the only good one. Its just edgy trashu now


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 13, 2016)

:re was a mistake 
Ishida should have let kaneki's dead body alone


----------



## Sablés (Oct 13, 2016)

Ending with the original TG would have been a ballsy move by Ishida

And evidently the right one too


----------



## Tacocat (Oct 13, 2016)

Tables is edgy, minimalist-aesthetic trashu for not having an avy.

Also, PlayStation VR is hella nice. Batman was immersive and satisfying in the wish-fulfillment sort of way, but London Heist is what blew my fucking mind. Have yet to do the Riddler challenges, though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## manidk (Oct 13, 2016)

Sablés said:


> Mani, :RE is shit
> 
> Tsukiyuma arc was the only good one. Its just edgy trashu now





iwandesu said:


> :re was a mistake
> Ishida should have let kaneki's dead body alone



Infinite universe.

93 billion light-year wide observable universe.

Two trillion galaxies.

300 billion stars in our galaxy alone.

At least 100 billion planets.

Of those, around 40 billion could be Earth-like and habitable.

7-8 billion humans alive right now.

See how these things are slowly decreasing in scale?

It's just to lull you into a false sense of security because the list should've started with how shit your opinions are.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## DarkTorrent (Oct 13, 2016)

already taking your gun out eh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sablés (Oct 13, 2016)

manidk said:


> Infinite universe.
> 
> 93 billion light-year wide observable universe.
> 
> ...



Ive missed this

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Sablés (Oct 13, 2016)

Tacocat said:


> Tables is edgy, minimalist-aesthetic trashu for not having an avy.
> 
> Also, PlayStation VR is hella nice. Batman was immersive and satisfying in the wish-fulfillment sort of way, but London Heist is what blew my fucking mind. Have yet to do the Riddler challenges, though.


How realistic is VR?


----------



## Tacocat (Oct 14, 2016)

Eh, depends on the game. Batman and most of the VR Worlds games look really nice, even if some of the textures are a litte fuzzy. Loading Human's environments are great, but the models look like shit. The immersion factor is more about the actions you perform. For instance, Batman really makes you feel like you're in an Arkham game, but it also plays like an Arkham game with no combat rather than like a VR game. London Heist doesn't look quite as good, but puts you in the middle of a series of gunfights where you have to duck for cover and aim+shoot+reload using the move controllers and all that shit. And Driveclub is fucking fantastic. You can actually perceive distances, so controlling your car is as instinctual as it is in real life. I've never been this good at a racing game.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manidk (Oct 14, 2016)

DarkTorrent said:


> already taking your gun out eh



I do what I must. 


Sablés said:


> Ive missed this



I'd say it's good to be back(at least in some capacity) but that would be a lie and momma idk didn't raise no liar.



Side note: I've forgotten every smiley shortcut.


----------



## manidk (Oct 14, 2016)

Also I just noticed DT marked that post as "optimistic."

Gonna take that to mean that even that is a sugar coated view on your shit opinion, stables.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Oct 14, 2016)

manidk said:


> Also I just noticed DT marked that post as "optimistic."
> 
> Gonna take that to mean that even that is a sugar coated view on your shit opinion, stables.



more like "gaaaaaaay"


----------



## manidk (Oct 14, 2016)

DarkTorrent said:


> more like "gaaaaaaay"



Your avi reminds me of how I just completely styled on Artorias the other day.  Still playing DS1 because times is tough and whatnot.


----------



## manidk (Oct 14, 2016)

Yo these quote alerts are dope. I can do the most minimal browsing necessary now.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Oct 14, 2016)

manidk said:


> Your avi reminds me of how I just completely styled on Artorias the other day.  Still playing DS1 because times is tough and whatnot.



it should remind you how great he is

and not how great you are at killing him though


----------



## Tacocat (Oct 14, 2016)

DS1>DS3>DS2 anyway, mani.


----------



## manidk (Oct 15, 2016)

DarkTorrent said:


> it should remind you how great he is
> 
> and not how great you are at killing him though



He is great. Which is why I've gotten so good at killing him. Favorite boss, best story of the game, etc. 



Tacocat said:


> DS1>DS3>DS2 anyway, mani.



So I've heard. I enjoyed DS2 for the most part, but not as a Souls game. DS1 with DS2's armor/weapons/move sets added in would be  amazing. And the combat minus those shitty fucking hit boxes.

Haven't had the pleasure of playing 3 yet. Or Bloodborne.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Oct 15, 2016)

manidk said:


> He is great. Which is why I've gotten so good at killing him. Favorite boss, best story of the game, etc.



good save


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 15, 2016)

Bloodborne > all


----------



## Null (Oct 17, 2016)

what's up brehs


----------



## Null (Oct 17, 2016)

6 months and we 27 pages in lmao


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 17, 2016)

27= 68 old pages, tho


----------



## manidk (Oct 17, 2016)

Null said:


> what's up brehs



  



iwandesu said:


> 27= 68 old pages, tho



Still absolutely inexcusable and embarrassing.


----------



## manidk (Oct 17, 2016)

How do I still have these?


----------



## manidk (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## manidk (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## B Rabbit (Oct 19, 2016)

>2016
> People still think Whitebeard would curbstomp and Admiral.

I really am getting too old for this.  but hey


----------



## Tacocat (Oct 20, 2016)

Nintendo Switch is a shitty name, but it looks like they actually pulled off a console/handheld hybrid, and no one will be confused about that with the trailer. Ports of Splatoon and Mario Kart confirmed, which is fine, but they definitely needed new software. 3D Mario looks interesting. And fucking handheld Skyrim? Let's go.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 20, 2016)

It's still a lot better than Wii U in terms of a name and it makes it very clear what the device is, the clicking noise and the logo are pretty cool and the system itself comes off very slick. Cartridges are replacing discs, and we have a lot of on the go options. Some ports, BotW (which looked more like it did in the reveal than the Wii U footage just from eyeballing), the Mario game, etc confirmed .Plenty of developer support (needs more Western devs still imo but it's a hell of a lot more than Wii U had announced). 

I'm overall pleased given the length of the video, but I of course want to see more. It's good to know that this system isn't a ghost anymore.


----------



## Stroev (Oct 20, 2016)

Hope for another Xeno game by Monolith Soft and AC/Souls from From.

And a 3rd Sin & Punishment game.


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 21, 2016)

Crimson Dragoon said:


>


Hey, it is not a lie


----------



## Fujita (Oct 21, 2016)

how the fuck is this thread still here


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 21, 2016)

this thread really does deserve the word eternal in its title


----------



## B Rabbit (Oct 21, 2016)

Like it matters.


Anyways the Switch looks but as a non video gamer should I invest in this or just buy my PS4?


----------



## shade0180 (Oct 23, 2016)

Check the game title that is going to be released for it first before you invest your money.

Decide if there's a game you really want to play or not.

Because seriously investing on it and leaving it stuck some place else after getting it is not going to be better than not buying it.


----------



## B Rabbit (Oct 24, 2016)

Any Lord of the Rings fans here? Please Please Please, I just finished reading the Hobbit, and now I am reading the Fellowship, and honestly I am falling in love. I loved the movies, but honestly the books are drawing me in.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 24, 2016)

They're fantastic and I don't blame you, The Hobbit is probably one of the most charming books ever written.


----------



## B Rabbit (Oct 24, 2016)

Thats great? I own the Hobbit, Fellowship, Towers, and Return or the King. I also own Children of Hurin.

I really need to get my hands on the Similrilian and Unfinished Tales. Anything else I am missing?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 24, 2016)

That's pretty much all of the primary canon stuff. I've got The Hobbit + The Lord of the Rings in the nice hardcover with artwork versions, same for the Similrilian, but it has a different artist. I have a few other things as well, but I've been meaning to get Children of Hurin for a while.

I've been reading a ton of fantasy in the last year. Hell not even an hour ago I finished The Widow's House (book 4 of the Dagger and Coin series).


----------



## B Rabbit (Oct 24, 2016)

Amazing.

Im going to reread Harry Potter next. Then going to reread the Narnia Chronicles. But tue series you mentioned sounds interesting what is the synopsis?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 24, 2016)

Harry Potter is fun, I must have read books 1-4 like a million times as a kid. I'm going to be collecting the new versions as they release yearly. I've got The Sorcerer's Stone and it looks really amazing.

I never got into Narnia on the other hand. The Lion, Witch, and the Wardrobe I read in fourth grade for school was alright, but I just never cared for the other books.



B Rabbit said:


> But tue series you mentioned sounds interesting what is the synopsis?


The Dragon's Path is the first book in Daniel Abraham's Dagger & Coin series of high fantasy novels. The main thrust of the narrative follows four POV characters--Cithrin, a young ward of the powerful Medean bank; Marcus, an old mercenary captain notorious for his involvement in a rebellion in a kingdom called Northcoast; Dawson, a powerful Baron in the militaristic nation of Imperial Antea; and, most notably, Geder, the bookish son of an Antean Viscount and officer in the Antean Army with no notable accomplishments or attributes to his name.

The World of the Dagger & Coin is populated by 12 humanoid races, all of whom were created by a master race of Dragons who ruled the land long before the beginning of The Dragon's Path. All references to the Dragon's Path throughout the novel seem to use the phrase as a euphemism for the path to war and destruction. Of the twelve races, the Firstblood (pure humans) are the most powerful, with that power centered around the kingdom of Imperial Antea. When a cult who worships a spider goddess is introduced back into the world things begin to change.

It's five books long and starts out kind of slow, but it picks up stream throughout the series. They aren't particularly long as far as fantasy books go, but the characters are very well done with Gedar in particular being very interesting considering the role he's in. Marcus and Cithrin's POVs start weaker but the latter's picks up steam later in the book while the most interesting things with Marcus are yet to come. Dawson is kind of like a more stuck up Ned Stark.

I'd say the first book is the weakest, but overall they only get better and the POVs get better and better until you look forward to each character's chapters. It's a very solid series.


----------



## Linkofone (Nov 1, 2016)

Dang, would have thought there would have been a new thread already.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 1, 2016)

Linkofone said:


> Dang, would have thought there would have been a new thread already.


Be active then Linko


----------



## Linkofone (Nov 2, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Be active then Linko



I wish I have spare time, Musu. 

I have Exams to study for, and like 3 TCGs to be ready for. I need to fix ABCs, get a standard deck for PKMN, and fix Bakemonogatari for Weiss Schwartz.


----------



## BreakFlame (Nov 4, 2016)

Anybody else watch Doctor Strange yet?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 4, 2016)

I haven't yet, but now I've finished going through all of the MCU movies. Before this I had only seen Avengers 1 so I'm probably going to keep up with them.

Right now I'm nearly done with Jessica Jones, after that I'll just have one season left until I'm caught up with the Netflix series as well.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 11, 2016)

Looks like Toriko is going to end soon. I should catch up.


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 11, 2016)

There's like 1 chapter left.


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 11, 2016)

New GoH is out and Mori Hui tossed back Jupiter like a billiard ball.


----------



## Tacocat (Nov 11, 2016)

Holy shit, people went fucking nuts over the NES Classic Edition.


----------



## Tacocat (Nov 11, 2016)

People are already scalping this shit for $500.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 11, 2016)

Yeah they did, it was sold out when I went to pre-order Moon today. Can you imagine if they did a SNES version?

I think Nintendo confirmed another run in any case.


----------



## Tacocat (Nov 11, 2016)

We sold out within 5 minutes. There were 30 people waiting outside when we opened and we only had 10 consoles. If they do an SNES version they had better fucking allot us pre-orders.


----------



## Tacocat (Nov 11, 2016)

I expected people to want it, but damn.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 11, 2016)

Sounds hectic.

Good for Nintendo though, this is the perfect retro option. If they could pull this off in a couple different versions and keep them stocked they could make a lot off of them.

Or you know they could just give us the games we really want on virtual console now. I mean sure some of them are great, but the slow trickle the Wii U got compared to the Wii was a joke and neither had everything I wanted. I've missed out on older console generations. I didn't get a console until the Gamecube.


----------



## B Rabbit (Nov 17, 2016)

Damn Luffy's getting wrecked the past couple months, and still up.

He only beat Cracker with help and he's going to take on a fraction of Big Mom's army with 7 named characters with haki and devil fruits?  nah Luffy you aint Doffy.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Nov 17, 2016)

I can see it just fine, strange 

anyway, hopefully fixed


----------



## Sablés (Nov 17, 2016)

DarkTorrent said:


>



looks edgy


----------



## DarkTorrent (Nov 17, 2016)

Sablés said:


> looks edgy



idd

but it's a first 'original' design from Ikemoto so a potential indication of post-movie arc art direction

and it's actually better than Kishi's design for evolved Momo tbh imo


----------



## LazyWaka (Nov 18, 2016)

The design is better than the one in the movie. But it feels pointless. It would have been better to use something like that on a villain that had some potential as opposed to wasting it on Momo who's just a lazier male Kaguya.

As it stands this is basically making the whole movie pointless. I mean, re-doing it all in manga format was already doing that but before it was just redundant, now it's making the movie completely non canon.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 18, 2016)

How involved is Kishi in the Boruto manga anyway?


----------



## LazyWaka (Nov 18, 2016)

He said he's supervising it.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 20, 2016)

is boruto canon?


----------



## Iwandesu (Nov 20, 2016)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> is boruto canon?


As canon as super or episode g 
So yeah


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Nov 21, 2016)

obligatory yearly post.


----------



## Sablés (Nov 21, 2016)

>Ichihime

Couldn't you have made it a _quality  _yearly post?


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Nov 21, 2016)

but it is kwality.


----------



## BreakFlame (Nov 21, 2016)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> obligatory yearly post.



Not to imply anything, but for some reason the next video in the autoplay queue was a Twilight video to the same song.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Nov 22, 2016)

Who cares about twilight?


----------



## BreakFlame (Nov 24, 2016)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> Who cares about twilight?



The same people who care about Ichihime, apparently


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Nov 26, 2016)

BreakFlame said:


> The same people who care about Ichihime, apparently


wow, you make a lot of sense.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Dec 9, 2016)

Anyone still remotely attached to this thread or are we all okay with it being removed since it serves as little more than clutter at this point?


----------



## Galo de Lion (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## LazyWaka (Dec 12, 2016)

Not sure how late I am to the party on this. but I'm hyped.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BreakFlame (Dec 12, 2016)

LazyWaka said:


> Not sure how late I am to the party on this. but I'm hyped.



Damn. Now that's an HD remake.

I remember playing parts of those games as a kid. Damn Boulders kept killing me.


----------



## Tacocat (Dec 12, 2016)

I actually don't think it looks that good. Compared to the original, yeah, but it's a remake rather than just a remaster. Still getting it, though.


----------



## LazyWaka (Dec 12, 2016)

My only concern is that they didn't show anything from crash 2 & 3.


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 14, 2016)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Anyone still remotely attached to this thread or are we all okay with it being removed since it serves as little more than clutter at this point?


not really no
but i dunno...
i only accept the end of the cancerconvo if we absorb the other battledomes and turn them into cancerdome 2.0


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 14, 2016)

Honestly I don't see why we don't do in-verse threads from those series just because those battledomes exist.


----------



## shade0180 (Dec 14, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Honestly I don't see why we don't do in-verse threads from those series just because those battledomes exist.



Basically it was from way before same reason MSBD was put in its own section. 

 At that time OBD got tired of the big three, we can still see the effect of that even know.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 14, 2016)

Why not just do the same again is what I mean. It's not like we couldn't use the activity. 

It's basically just misguided elitism.


----------



## shade0180 (Dec 14, 2016)

no idea Dartg could probably propose that.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Dec 15, 2016)

I wish


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 15, 2016)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Why not just do the same again is what I mean. It's not like we couldn't use the activity.
> 
> It's basically just misguided elitism.


Creating a cancerdome was misguided elitism to begin with actually.
I think creating own verses fights should be pretty interesting


----------



## MatthewSchroeder (Dec 15, 2016)

Felt like sharing this here.

If the Kickstarter is successful, Dies Irae's official translation will be completed and released on Steam by May 2017.


----------



## Hozukimaru (Dec 15, 2016)

Can Goku beat or at least challenge Classic Doctor Strange? Because I've heard he's gotten quite the power-up "recently" (also because I'm watching the Doctor Strange movie). If Goku can actually beat Dr. Strange, how well would Doctor Strange fare against other DB top tiers?

(I have no idea btw, please don't hate if Dr. Strange is still too OP for DB).


----------



## shade0180 (Dec 15, 2016)

Hozukimaru said:


> (I have no idea btw, please don't hate if Dr. Strange is still too OP for DB).



Why would people hate you for asking a question.

We are facepalming at this because most of the posters that post this kind of fight don't even bother defending their point and just start pointing fingers on how bad OBD, the OBD method of debate which is basically circled around calc and OBD posters are when we start talking about how this fight will and should happen.

 If you are not that kind of poster you will rarely get curse.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 15, 2016)

Wait Hozukimaru is a cancerdome veteran

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 15, 2016)

At least thats what i remember

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 17, 2016)

EVEN WHEN IT'S FINISHED IT'S NOT FINISHED!

Apparently Kishimoto is getting on board with it too.

I'm not sure whether to  or


----------



## LazyWaka (Dec 17, 2016)

Wait, is this an adaptation for the new manga? This *monthly *manga hasn't even finished recapping the fucking movie. Oh god the amount of filler needed to pad this out would put the filler hell before the time skip to shame.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 17, 2016)

LazyWaka said:


> Wait, is this an adaptation for the new manga? This *monthly *manga hasn't even finished recapping the fucking movie. Oh god the amount of filler needed to pad this out would put the filler hell before the time skip to shame.


I got the idea that it's going to pull a Super, but with the manga getting a larger head start. Kishimoto seems to be in on the anime and they have plans to adapt the Boruto movie and one of the novels and I assume they'll go forward from there. Considering he plans to make it "better than Naruto was" he's probably involved in it so they can have a smooth progress with no forced filler content.


----------



## shade0180 (Dec 17, 2016)

Kishimoto said:
			
		

> "I plan to make it even better than Naruto."



 Kishi that's not really a very high goal.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 17, 2016)

shade0180 said:


> Kishi that's not really a very high goal.


Well depending on when in the series he means it could be alright 

It's pretty clear that the overall quality drop had to do with how long Naruto went on for.


----------



## LazyWaka (Dec 17, 2016)

In other words the anime could become the primary canon rather than the manga?


----------



## shade0180 (Dec 17, 2016)

It depends on Kishimoto but that is what most likely is what's going to happen


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 18, 2016)

Basically what Shades said. I think it's a likely scenario because that model is working very well for Super and Toriyama and because Kishimoto himself hasn't been directly handling the manga. He's been working in the real canon into the anime with the recent moves the same way Dragon Ball and Yu-Gi-Oh! did so perhaps he's seen the benefit of the format. The article didn't confirm it for sure, but implied it.


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 18, 2016)

so wait
i'll actually fucking need to watch nardo now  ?
you must be shitting me


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 18, 2016)

Why would you


----------



## Sablés (Dec 18, 2016)

Seriously

You don't even have the excuse of reading because you've gotten too far in. The series is over.


----------



## LazyWaka (Dec 19, 2016)

Sablés said:


> Seriously
> 
> *You don't even have the excuse of reading because you've gotten too far in*. The series is over.



I never even thought that was a good excuse, it's really not as hard as people make it out to be. I've dropped plenty of manga despite spending a lot of time getting into the stories (Fairy Tail, Bleach, KHR just to name a few).

Hell, I actually dropped the original Naruto manga right after Kaguya. I couldn't care less about the Naruto and Sasuke fight by that point. I only picked it back up because it was followed up with a canon movie centered around my OTP.

I actually haven't even bothered reading the new Boruto manga past the first chapter because it just looks like they're going to re-hash the Naruto and Sasuke bull crap all over again.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 19, 2016)

LazyWaka said:


> I never even thought that was a good excuse, it's really not as hard as people make it out to be. I've dropped plenty of manga despite spending a lot of time getting into the stories (Fairy Tail, Bleach, KHR just to name a few).
> 
> Hell, I actually dropped the original Naruto manga right after Kaguya. I couldn't care less about the Naruto and Sasuke fight by that point. I only picked it back up because it was followed up with a canon movie centered around my OTP.
> 
> I actually haven't even bothered reading the new Boruto manga past the first chapter because it just looks like they're going to re-hash the Naruto and Sasuke bull crap all over again.


I get dropping it for Kaguya, but the Naruto vs Sasuke fight actually turned out pretty good once they stopped with the avatars, the anime version was really well done too from what I hear (though I haven't watched it yet, I watch the Naruto Shippuden anime selectively).

I haven't read the Boruto manga past chapter 1 either but I did read the Gaiden and that was a hilarious train wreck.


----------



## LazyWaka (Dec 19, 2016)

I didn't care if the fight would be good or not. I just thought it was pointless for them to have a fight for the fate of the world at that point and couldn't care less about the outcome.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 19, 2016)

It's not just the fight, it kind of wraps up the rivalry in a subtle way that Kishimoto generally doesn't show. The lack of dialogue adds a lot to it imo.

It might've been kind of forced from Sasuke's standpoint, but no much more than some other crap got forced into the story, while this is more of a continuation of Sasuke's weird development since Itachi died.


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 19, 2016)

Sablés said:


> Seriously
> 
> You don't even have the excuse of reading because you've gotten too far in. The series is over.


Hmm
Fair enough tbh


----------



## Galo de Lion (Dec 20, 2016)

W-what the Hell is this thing, and who would actually buy it for their children?


----------



## Byrd (Dec 20, 2016)

This thread still exist lol


----------



## LazyWaka (Dec 21, 2016)

What is dead may never die.


----------



## shade0180 (Dec 24, 2016)

Merry X'mas


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 24, 2016)

I finally got around to watching those two episodes that cover the last Naruto vs Sasuke and I have to say they did a really good job with it. You could feel a palpable respect for the content, the characters, and series itself that you don't typically see in most anime productions. Despite a lot of production issues over the years, you can tell that sort of thing was built up to this moment in the anime and they delivered. The script, cinematography, and voice acting had a almost cinematic feel to it without it falling into the trappings of a lot of anime movies which was also pretty impressive.


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 24, 2016)

So it was Kakashi vs Obito 2.0 ?
Go figure


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 24, 2016)

iwandesu said:


> So it was Kakashi vs Obito 2.0 ?
> Go figure


Basically, but the fight itself was better because of the more varied attacks and Sasuke still being less shitty than Obito. I was pretty surprised when Kakashi vs Obito turned out that good in the anime (I started watching again randomly a bit before that) when I didn't recall the fight being even decent in the manga.


----------



## Null (Jan 3, 2017)

posting in a ded thread


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 4, 2017)

Yo Null happy New year.

Well the thread is eternal knocking


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 7, 2017)

So are you rising from your grave or are you sending yourself from the deck to the grave?


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 7, 2017)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> So are you rising from your grave or are you sending yourself from the deck to the grave?



Both. And also this place was as dead as I was.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 7, 2017)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Cadaverific?



If that's a word, yeah.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 7, 2017)

Linkofone said:


> If that's a word, yeah.


It's a fake word used to Yamcha's death being described by newscasters in the TFS series.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 18, 2017)

Another day, another Fire Emblem game.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 18, 2017)

Linkofone said:


> Another day, another Fire Emblem game.


Or three. 

Intelligent Systems must be busy.


----------



## Tacocat (Jan 18, 2017)

Was it confirmed Intelligence Systems were the ones making Heroes? 'Cause Koei Tecmo are developing Warriors, and Echoes--while exciting--uses the same engine as the other 3DS titles. They do have their work cut out for them with Fire Emblem Switch, though. Can't wait to see how good it looks.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 19, 2017)

Tacocat said:


> Was it confirmed Intelligence Systems were the ones making Heroes? 'Cause Koei Tecmo are developing Warriors, and Echoes--while exciting--uses the same engine as the other 3DS titles. They do have their work cut out for them with Fire Emblem Switch, though. Can't wait to see how good it looks.


I'm not entirely sure to be honest, but I have a feeling they have a hand in it at the very least. Kozaki (who I know is a freelancer) seems to be working on the mobile game's new characters. They look unique for sure, but the funny thing about his designs after a FE game or two is that you can tell he has a limited amount of design choices he goes through and you can see them repeat. Fates just went to show with some of the cast that he's burned out (we never even got full portraits for most characters which is a first) so I'm glad they're switching to a new artist for Echoes.

I'm excited for the Switch game too. I went into the Direct expecting the mobile game, Warriors, and if we're lucky a new title and we got two, it's a good feeling when Directs exceed your expectations. I wonder what sort of thing they'll go for, something like the Tellius games with modern updates or something more along a significantly better looking 3DS-type title but possibly longer. It's hard to say, but I'm happy for the series which was basically dead to have revived to become one of Nintendo's major franchises, probably around Kirby level or so.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 19, 2017)

That Nintendo Direct was very short.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 19, 2017)

Linkofone said:


> That Nintendo Direct was very short.


 It was Fire Emblem only to begin with and they are very to the point about everything so it didn't go as long as most would.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 19, 2017)

They could have shown more of Fire Emblem Warriors, though.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 19, 2017)

Linkofone said:


> They could have shown more of Fire Emblem Warriors, though.


They could've, it didn't feel like much more than the Switch Presentation at all, though at least they got some decent info out in comparison. Those games probably don't take all that long to make and they aren't particularly far in. I'm sure we'll see plenty by E3. The game I really question coming this year in NA is Xenoblade 2. I really hope that's not a placeholder thing.


----------



## Tacocat (Jan 19, 2017)

Long live the dream, Musubi.


----------



## NO (Jan 20, 2017)

@Fang, turn your forum PMs on (or follow me) so I can talk about the flaws in your recent calcs. I don't want to publicly degrade your calcs in the OBD but you leave me with few choices.


----------



## Fang (Jan 20, 2017)

jayjay³² said:


> @Fang, turn your forum PMs on (or follow me) so I can talk about the flaws in your recent calcs. I don't want to publicly degrade your calcs in the OBD but you leave me with few choices.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NO (Jan 20, 2017)

-.-

Come on, Fang. Let's just talk about your calcs in private. Do you really want to debate this in public?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 20, 2017)

jayjay³² said:


> -.-
> 
> Come on, Fang. Let's just talk about your calcs in private. Do you really want to debate this in public?


Fang has no calcs to speak of afaic.
And I'm basically the neariest thing of a blogosphere moderator
So I think I'd know if he had


----------



## Rax (Jan 22, 2017)

Has anyone made any Uratarou threads?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 23, 2017)

Rax said:


> Has anyone made any Uratarou threads?


Don't think sk


----------



## Rax (Jan 24, 2017)

I call first dibs


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 25, 2017)

[B]RAX[/B] said:


> Redfag


----------



## manidk (Jan 26, 2017)

Who let this ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) back in?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sablés (Jan 26, 2017)

manidk said:


> Who let this ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) back in?


mods can't do shit right

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 26, 2017)

manidk said:


> Who let this ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) back in?



disgusting tbh tbf

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 27, 2017)

I feel like this article as all over the place. First it says it starts with an original story, then it says it's an adaption of the manga (which it'll probably pass in an instant), and then it says how Kishimoto not the mangakas wants to make it better than Naruto. I wonder what we'll take for canon.

This is also another thing I feel is news worthy for the Mainstream convo


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 28, 2017)

I like beelzebub douchebag
Hope he surprises us.
Lol Kuroko no Golf,tho


----------



## Blade (Jan 28, 2017)

what's the point of this convo, to be honest? just 

there should be only one convo and that convo, is the OBD convo, which is the superior one


----------



## Fang (Jan 28, 2017)

This is one fine because it keeps the riffraff away from the main convo, Blade kun.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jan 29, 2017)




----------



## LazyWaka (Jan 30, 2017)

Interview with Kishi for anyone whos curious.

If images aren't showing go here imgur.com/a/xdFtj


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 30, 2017)

The movie was full of memes and feels.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 30, 2017)

Yes. Edit: Yes.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 30, 2017)

Linkofone said:


> Yes. Edit: Yes.


Is it? I did hear some theaters aired subbed not dubbed but is there an online release?


----------



## Rax (Jan 30, 2017)

I see I rustled some Jimmies with my aura alone.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 30, 2017)

Rax said:


> I see I rustled some Jimmies with my aura alone.


that should be expected


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 30, 2017)

where the fuck is zenass anyway ?
i'd rather have him bitching in my calcs than you asking for bigger calc penis for ft


----------



## Rax (Jan 30, 2017)

He's not happy with you


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 30, 2017)

Rax said:


> He's not happy with you


that's the joke 
also hey @Tacocat 
i see red ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) presence summoned you


----------



## Rax (Jan 30, 2017)

Mang 

I don't wanna make enemies or friends here

 Nor do I even wanna talk about FT

I just wanna make irrelevant posts in a non-important convo thread


----------



## Tacocat (Jan 30, 2017)

Lmao, I have him on ignore, so I thought you were all talking to yourselves.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jan 30, 2017)

@LazyWaka @MusubiKazesaru 

If you don't unlock that Hulk thread, I will delete the internet.

@Mider T 

I literally almost posted that exact thread a couple days ago. I was gonna post it in the meta tho.  

I was watching ERB, and it got to the line; "if it wasn't for your cousin, you'd never have sex". So I started wondering who in marvel could handle the Gamma D. 

I was a gonna use this to explain exactly what I meant.


----------



## Mider T (Jan 31, 2017)

Sloth said:


> @LazyWaka @MusubiKazesaru
> 
> If you don't unlock that Hulk thread, I will delete the internet.
> 
> ...


I made a thread in the Questions and Complaints section demanding answers as to why it was locked.  I can accept a move to another section but not a lock without reason.


----------



## LazyWaka (Jan 31, 2017)

Don't look at me, I didn't lock it.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jan 31, 2017)

LazyWaka said:


> Don't look at me, I didn't lock it.


Xiamess said he was leaving it up to you two.



> Yeah, I'll let the mods decide on this one.
> 
> @LazyWaka @MusubiKazesaru



It's a silly thread, but it's a valid question, and it isn't violating any rules that I know of. We used to have a whole section for this shit. Let us have our fun.


----------



## Rax (Jan 31, 2017)

>delete the internet


Final villain confirmed.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 31, 2017)

I'm pretty sure there was a HD version of the DSoD movie subbed on one of the anime websites. However, I want to support YGO and the english voice actors. Thus, I bought tickets for the English ones. I got my kewl Obelisk the Tormentor promo.


----------



## Tacocat (Jan 31, 2017)

Yeah, that card looks sick. And the movie was pretty good to boot. There was a decent turnout at the theater I went to; got pretty loud at all of Kaiba's memes. "You challenge my dragon with fruit?"


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 31, 2017)

I wonder if it's still showing, it's been a couple of days and I don't know how long it'd be in theaters. I remember seeing the shitty Pyramid of Light movie when I was younger with my older cousin.

It'd probably be worthwhile to watch it both ways.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 31, 2017)

Sloth said:


> @LazyWaka @MusubiKazesaru
> 
> If you don't unlock that Hulk thread, I will delete the internet.


I would have sooner but I wasn't around.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 31, 2017)

Tacocat said:


> Yeah, that card looks sick. And the movie was pretty good to boot. There was a decent turnout at the theater I went to; got pretty loud at all of Kaiba's memes. "You challenge my dragon with fruit?"



Kaiba was delivering memes left and right. 

"Wow. You really don't like dragons."


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 31, 2017)

So like I mentioned before, for Japan, the Movie took place after the Manga. However, for the west, Konami confirmed that the movie took place after the animated series. Do we go by Japan's rule, or do we go by the west's rule?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 31, 2017)

Linkofone said:


> So like I mentioned before, for Japan, the Movie took place after the Manga. However, for the west, Konami confirmed that the movie took place after the animated series. Do we go by Japan's rule, or do we go by the west's rule?


We can do both, but generally Japan takes precedence due to it being the original version. It's likely that they said the latter because hardly anyone read the manga in the west.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 1, 2017)

Looks like a theater is playing DSoD in the next town over. I guess I'm going after all, probably next Monday.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 1, 2017)

Here's the batch of new series I brought up before with a bit of artwork along with some release dates.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 1, 2017)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Looks like a theater is playing DSoD in the next town over. I guess I'm going after all, probably next Monday.



It'll be great.



MusubiKazesaru said:


> Here's the batch of new series I brought up before with a bit of artwork along with some release dates.



Hmm, they don't look too interesting. But we'll see.


----------



## Null (Feb 2, 2017)

oh shit is that redhero?


----------



## Edward Nygma (Feb 2, 2017)

Is there any greater pain than losing a txt file to a computer crash? No, no there is not.


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 3, 2017)

Null said:


> oh shit is that redhero?


Rax is RH.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 3, 2017)

Tacocat said:


> Was it confirmed Intelligence Systems were the ones making Heroes? 'Cause Koei Tecmo are developing Warriors, and Echoes--while exciting--uses the same engine as the other 3DS titles. They do have their work cut out for them with Fire Emblem Switch, though. Can't wait to see how good it looks.


Gamexplain had an email interview with the director who's apparently the same one who did Awakening and Fates, so yeah they're involved.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 3, 2017)

Yet another former Jump published mangaka giving it another go. I wonder if Shimabukaro can do comedy.


----------



## Blαck (Feb 4, 2017)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Yet another former Jump published mangaka giving it another go. I wonder if Shimabukaro can do comedy.


Thought he'd for sure try to publish the "Toriko in space" story, guess not.


----------



## Iwandesu (Feb 6, 2017)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Yet another former Jump published mangaka giving it another go. I wonder if Shimabukaro can do comedy.


Wasn't he doing comedy before jail and stuff ?


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 7, 2017)

Considering all his work has a comedy genre.

.. That includes Toriko..


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 7, 2017)

Comedy wasn't exactly what made Toriko good, not that the comedy was bad per say.



iwandesu said:


> Wasn't he doing comedy before jail and stuff ?


He was a former convict?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 7, 2017)

nothing made toriko good


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 7, 2017)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> nothing made toriko good


Now that's just false


----------



## Iwandesu (Feb 7, 2017)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> He was a former convict?


Yeah. 
He had a compensated date with a JK and it became some scandal because "someone who writes for children can't be so immoral" 
They cancelled his mango and he stayed sometime on jail


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 7, 2017)

iwandesu said:


> Yeah.
> He had a compensated date with a JK and it became some scandal because "someone who writes for children can't be so immoral"
> They cancelled his mango and he stayed sometime on jail


That's too bad for him, but it's good that he's rebounded and he has friends in the industry still on top of having a long ongoing manga running in Jump.

It just goes to show that you can always turn your life around.


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Feb 7, 2017)

The prostitute was underage, that was the problem.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 7, 2017)

No, really?


----------



## Galo de Lion (Feb 12, 2017)

This should be good.


----------



## Iwandesu (Feb 13, 2017)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> The prostitute was underage, that was the problem.


the prostitute was like 16.
this is far from what japanese consider "underage"
thing is, on japan people are allowed to have consensual sex with JKs but not to pay for such sex.
which is actually not different from many countries that only "allow prostitution after 18 but sex since 16 and before"


----------



## Iwandesu (Feb 13, 2017)

also i'm sure a mangaka needs to have his "yada yada morals" straight.
he is drawning for children on a boys magazine afterall.
maybe it wouldn't be this much of an scandal if he was one of those infamous seinen/josei/horror artist that could care less about his moral reputation because everyone knows his head is fucked up.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 13, 2017)

They'd probably still say something because he's a "public" figure.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Feb 14, 2017)

Back at Uni.


----------



## LazyWaka (Feb 15, 2017)

Just played Shantae 1/2 genie hero. I liked the game a lot more than I thought I could with simple platformers any more.

I've heared good things about the previous game, Pirates Curse. think I might get that one to.


----------



## Sablés (Feb 17, 2017)

The new YGO movie was weird.

Obelisk coming back was cool but I have no clue how. 

Pretty sure they broke a few rules of the game.

Hell, I'm pretty sure Kaiba broke a metric fuckton of _laws _in the span of a few hours. Notably public endangerment and a violation of the city's privacy.

I also didn't know how to feel about Atem coming back. Yugi accepting he was gone forever and Kaiba coming to terms with it would have been a more interesting and solemn closure to their character. In the end its just "lol you were right Kaiba"


----------



## Galo de Lion (Feb 17, 2017)

Time to start reading Toriko.


----------



## manidk (Feb 22, 2017)

Taxes are such a fucking hassle


----------



## manidk (Feb 22, 2017)

Anyways, now that Bleach and Naruto have ended, Thursdays have been dope.  BnHA and OP have been off the chain lately.

Nice to have NNT back too for the weekends.

And of course, TG:Re.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Feb 23, 2017)

tfw tax declaration takes 2 mins max once a year


----------



## DarkTorrent (Feb 23, 2017)

so new Burrito chapter - more aliens (like I expected) and time stop is a thing now


----------



## LazyWaka (Feb 23, 2017)

link? 

I had a suspicion that we'd be getting timestop in the new series (as well as more aliens) but I didn't expect it to be so soon.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Feb 23, 2017)

LazyWaka said:


> link?
> 
> I had a suspicion that we'd be getting timestop in the new series (as well as more aliens) but I didn't expect it to be so soon.


----------



## manidk (Feb 25, 2017)

Sablés said:


> Tfw Mani's grown up and doing taxes and shit



Dawg, I've been doing taxes for ten years now.

That feel has existed longer than you have.


----------



## B Rabbit (Feb 26, 2017)

This is actually the first time in my life I'll be doing taxes.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 28, 2017)

lol @Rax


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 28, 2017)

DarkTorrent said:


> so new Burrito chapter - more aliens (like I expected) and time stop is a thing now


time stop in Nardo ? 

I gotta watch the Burrito movie and then catch up to the manga


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 28, 2017)

got this in the mail yesterday 






convo blog


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 28, 2017)

this convo thread started in _*April 2016*_ ?


----------



## Tacocat (Feb 28, 2017)

Who let you back in?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 28, 2017)

Tacocat said:


> Who let you back in?


shut up Hanzo main


----------



## Iwandesu (Feb 28, 2017)

Wait wait 
I see a fucking flutter 
It has been like what?
4 years ?


----------



## Hardcore (Mar 4, 2017)

Weiss said:


> got this in the mail yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you delete the legendary convo blog?

And wtf


----------



## DarkTorrent (Mar 4, 2017)

xenforo couldn't handle the greatness


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 4, 2017)

Hardcore said:


> Did you delete the legendary convo blog?


nope, I told Mbxx to back off 

convo blog is NF record in 1 blog comments



holy shit this convo is dead


----------



## Hardcore (Mar 4, 2017)

Though it really could _not_ be accessed


----------



## Zhen Chan (Mar 4, 2017)

convos are stupid


----------



## Hardcore (Mar 4, 2017)

you are stupid

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 4, 2017)

What is the point of the convo blog if you can't see it ?
I wonder if I saved the convo blog when I made a back up of the blogosphere


----------



## Hardcore (Mar 5, 2017)

did you?


----------



## LazyWaka (Mar 8, 2017)

So from what I've heard the New boruto volumes have the lowest sales in the entire Naruto series.

Shocking I know.


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 9, 2017)

Well they did butchered it by repeating the movie that isn't even a few years old and also considering how its pacing is so slow and it only released one chapter a month......


----------



## Hardcore (Mar 10, 2017)

LazyWaka said:


> So from what I've heard the New boruto volumes have the lowest sales in the entire Naruto series.
> 
> Shocking I know.



who the hell is boruto


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 14, 2017)

Hardcore said:


> who the hell is boruto



A nobody..


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 14, 2017)

theres the original Power Rangers marathon on twitch and Im watching it 


Kimberley


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 14, 2017)

I never got into Power Rangers because I was too busy watching WB on Saturday mornings to be watching Fox

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The World (Mar 14, 2017)

fox had x-men and spiderman doe


----------



## B Rabbit (Mar 23, 2017)

WB had Pokemon and Yu-Gi-Oh.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The World (Mar 24, 2017)

boruto the movie was more interesting and entertaining than the last 5-6 years of Nardo crap


----------



## LazyWaka (Mar 25, 2017)

Looks like it could be fun. Not huge on George and Harolds adult sounding voices though.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 25, 2017)

LazyWaka said:


> Looks like it could be fun. Not huge on George and Harolds adult sounding voices though.


I thought about the same, though the trailer didn't particularly win me over.


----------



## Sherlōck (Mar 28, 2017)

This shit is as dead as relevance of Felicishitty.


----------



## Linkofone (Mar 28, 2017)




----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 29, 2017)

Context


----------



## The World (Mar 30, 2017)

furries now? 

this convo has truly fallen


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 30, 2017)

is that from season 6 of Yugioh ?


----------



## Tacocat (Apr 3, 2017)

It's Fire Emblem Heroes shit. They're doing an Easter event.


----------



## Glued (Apr 10, 2017)

small question, what would Dragonball be like if it was written by Frank Miller?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Apr 11, 2017)

Ben Grimm said:


> small question, what would Dragonball be like if it was written by Frank Miller?


Largely the same, just more sex and cursing

dragonball is pretty good about killing off all the villians


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 11, 2017)

Probably a lot more gritty than whimsy, especially early on.


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 12, 2017)

Ever go to a fanbase and they talk about how powerful there series is. And the OBDer inside you wants to correct them with the correct numbers? I feel like doing that irl sometimes but I can put my geekiness on that much.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 12, 2017)

B Rabbit said:


> Ever go to a fanbase and they talk about how powerful there series is. And the OBDer inside you wants to correct them with the correct numbers? I feel like doing that irl sometimes but I can put my geekiness on that much.


Far too often.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 12, 2017)

Cause I got into DBS debate with some friends today. 

I had to explain why Goku was Universal level in base, and how Krillin, Piccolo, and Gohan are far more powerful than there Z counterparts. Very good discussion and for the most part agreed, but since we're all American. They never cared for consistency anyways.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 12, 2017)

I have plenty of issues with the consistency of base Goku's standing and what not, but I'm pretty much past arguing. DBS clearly isn't a logical show.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 12, 2017)

Blade said:


> every time i read the title of this tread, it makes my sides drained because it is so true


Eventually it will actually hit the required number for another Convo (considering it's 50 posts per page as opposed to 20), but I don't know if there will be a point 

For now the name holds true


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 22, 2017)

I just love it when a series proves What I said to be true.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 29, 2017)

Kekekekeke... this shit still exist


----------



## manidk (Apr 29, 2017)

This is like a year old.

Seriously.


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 29, 2017)

Believe it


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 29, 2017)

Believeeeeeeeeeeeeee it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 30, 2017)

We'll probably still have this thread by December.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 30, 2017)

B Rabbit said:


> Ever go to a fanbase and they talk about how powerful there series is. And the OBDer inside you wants to correct them with the correct numbers? I feel like doing that irl sometimes but I can put my geekiness on that much.


Boyyyyy
You have no idea...


----------



## B Rabbit (May 1, 2017)

However thr majority of my friends believe Luffy would stomp Naruto.

I don't correct that


----------



## Byrd (May 1, 2017)

Flutter back in the OBD.... lol

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 1, 2017)

B Rabbit said:


> However thr majority of my friends believe Luffy would stomp Naruto.
> 
> I don't correct that


Did they miss the part where he no selled something that cut the moon in half?


----------



## B Rabbit (May 1, 2017)

The majority of them will never watch the last to be honest.


----------



## B Rabbit (May 1, 2017)

However from a casual fans perspective. Luffy is faster.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (May 3, 2017)

Blade said:


> when i read comments like Saitama can oneshot Goku and every other fictional character i am just  and  at the same time



Bless spergbattles for how far they pull the baldy wank

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sablés (May 3, 2017)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> Bless spergbattles for how far they pull the baldy wank


Drink every time you read:

We have no idea how strong Saitama is because he always holds back - as an argument for him shitting on characters far above his observed ballpark

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Iwandesu (May 4, 2017)

B Rabbit said:


> However from a casual fans perspective. Luffy is faster.


That's just obvious.
Op makes a way bigger deal about speed than nardo.
Just like how bleach will always look (well it is but still...) far faster than everything else from cancer dome.


----------



## shade0180 (May 4, 2017)

iwandesu said:


> Just like how bleach will always look (well it is but still...) far faster than everything else from cancer dome.



Bleach is faster than Nardo now?


----------



## B Rabbit (May 4, 2017)

The Saitama thing is a joke to most people though. And most of you guys are being trolled when it happens.


----------



## Iwandesu (May 4, 2017)

shade0180 said:


> Bleach is faster than Nardo now?


Ivach is like sub Relativistic no ?  
I might be misremebering,tho


----------



## LazyWaka (May 4, 2017)

I think bleach capped at mach 5k while Naruto is at 7.5k.

Most bleach characters out speed most Naruto characters though.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (May 5, 2017)

bleach was always faster than naruto

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 5, 2017)

so there are still bleach wankers in OBD


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (May 5, 2017)

almost as bad as dbs watchers

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Byrd (May 5, 2017)

There are people who still wank HST

:kek


----------



## Xiammes (May 6, 2017)

So I am reading Konosuba, Kazuma learned the bind skill and decided to buy a top tier rope, its capable of binding astral bodies. Should make for a few interesting obd fights


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 10, 2017)

This week's Boruto episode was surprisingly decent. Shino got more of his fighting styled displayed than he really ever did in the manga, though I don't know why controlling the bugs would tax his chakra considering they aren't controlled via chakra but in an agreement to use his body as a host and to eat his and his opponents' chakra. Maybe signaling over a distance? I mean he'd probably not have a ton of chakra on him generally.


----------



## Sablés (May 10, 2017)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> This week's Boruto episode was surprisingly decent. Shino got more of his fighting styled displayed than he really ever did in the manga, though I don't know why controlling the bugs would tax his chakra considering they aren't controlled via chakra but in an agreement to use his body as a host and to eat his and his opponents' chakra. Maybe signaling over a distance? I mean he'd probably not have a ton of chakra on him generally.


is neji still dead?


----------



## DarkTorrent (May 10, 2017)

Sablés said:


> is neji still dead?



since when do you care about Neji?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 10, 2017)

Sablés said:


> is neji still dead?


How would he have come back to life?


----------



## DarkTorrent (May 11, 2017)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> How would he have come back to life?



eye magic

how else?

everything in nardo can happen with eye magic


----------



## Sablés (May 11, 2017)

DarkTorrent said:


> since when do you care about Neji?


care is a strong word

pity more like


----------



## Sablés (May 11, 2017)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> How would he have come back to life?


the final arc was dedicated to zombies and asspull appearances

i'm justified here


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 11, 2017)

DarkTorrent said:


> eye magic
> 
> how else?
> 
> everything in nardo can happen with eye magic





Sablés said:


> the final arc was dedicated to zombies and asspull appearances
> 
> i'm justified here



Fair enough 

Though I'm not sure why Neji was brought up when I mentioned Shino. Neji is as perma-dead as Jiraiya in terms of plot and likely will never be touched in much the same way. You can tell by how overly influential he was with how Naruto's kids were named.


----------



## Glued (May 16, 2017)

Araki vs Miura, who is a better artist?


----------



## Sherlōck (May 22, 2017)

This shit is still active?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 22, 2017)

Sherlōck said:


> This shit is still active?


I could say the same thing about you


----------



## Sherlōck (May 22, 2017)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I could say the same thing about you



Someone is salty from guarding this graveyard all this time.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 22, 2017)

Not in particular.


----------



## kluang (May 27, 2017)

So, how does OBD categorize Florida Man?


----------



## God (May 28, 2017)

Ben Grimm said:


> Araki vs Miura, who is a better artist?



Murata


----------



## LazyWaka (May 31, 2017)

Surprisingly the new boruto anime isn't half bad. Suffers a bit from "monster of the week" syndrome, but otherwise is alright (especially episodes 8 and the first half of 9.)

Better than the manga anyway.


----------



## DarkTorrent (May 31, 2017)

question is how long will they be able to keep this up?

given it's SP, I'm not very optimistic

but yes so far it has been alright


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 31, 2017)

There's a bit too much of not telling the adults anything and for no reason, but it's not terrible. Today's was one of the better episodes along with the Shino one.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 1, 2017)

Is it Canon? I might check it out.

Meanwhile in One Piece, Big Mom just basically ate her adoptive mother and all her orphanage siblings so there is that.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 1, 2017)

B Rabbit said:


> Is it Canon? I might check it out.
> 
> Meanwhile in One Piece, Big Mom just basically ate her adoptive mother and all her orphanage siblings so there is that.


It's about as canon as the DBS anime, I think. I believe Kishimoto was stated to be involved in a similar way to that.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 1, 2017)

Then I get into it. Is it a retelling of the first movie though?


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jun 1, 2017)

B Rabbit said:


> Then I get into it. Is it a retelling of the first movie though?



no

the events the anime is on happen before the movie

it's academy days


----------



## LazyWaka (Jun 1, 2017)

It might retell the movie once it finally gets to that point though.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jun 1, 2017)

that is true

but if they actually expand on Chuunin exams part of the movie (something that the manga should have done) and if the fights will be close to Boruto vs Hanabi in level of quality then I won't mind much


----------



## LazyWaka (Jun 1, 2017)

Yeah, the animation for the new series is pretty beastly. At least compared to the casual animation from the original series anyway.


----------



## LazyWaka (Jun 1, 2017)

That said, one gripe I have (aside from the monster of the week issue I already mentioned) Is that is it seems a little to focused on bolt (I get that he's the main character but the universe itself already seems to be bending around him rather unsubtly. Definitely a problem that carried over from the later parts of the previous series).

It also keeps trying to constantly shove down the viewers throats that bolt is different from Naruto (which is getting kinda grating) while at the same time constantly having him act like Naruto and have other characters treat him like he's a mini Naruto (salad calling him baka like Sakura did to Naruto despite it not making sense this time around.) Callbacks like the shuriken feint from the recent episode are fun and all but it just makes the aforementioned prattle about Bolt being different than Naruto feel like a weak form of damage control.

All in all its kinda fun but is not without its faults.



> There's a bit too much of not telling the adults anything and for no reason, but it's not terrible.



Honestly I'll probably be ok with this provided Bolt ends up getting scolded for not telling anyone just so he can be a glory hound (he's not telling the adults because wants to use this as a chance to show off iirc.)


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jun 1, 2017)

LazyWaka said:


> aside from the monster of the week issue I already mentioned



with so many TV shows under my belt I kinda got used to monster of the week

used to bother me too



LazyWaka said:


> Is that is it seems a little to focused on bolt (I get that he's the main character but the universe itself already seems to be bending around him rather unsubtly. Definitely a problem that carried over from the later parts of the previous series)



so far the eye can onle see the thing that posses people

so it doesn't bother me that much at the moment

my opinion however may change depending how they will handle it in the future

though given that we know what is coming with the seal and all, I can understand why it's concerning already



LazyWaka said:


> It also keeps trying to constantly shove down the viewers throats that bolt is different from Naruto (which is getting kinda grating) while at the same time constantly having him act like Naruto and have other characters treat him like he's a mini Naruto (salad calling him baka like Sakura did to Naruto despite it not making sense this time around.) Callbacks like the shuriken feint from the recent episode are fun and all but it just makes the aforementioned prattle about Bolt being different than Naruto feel like a weak form of damage control.



baka Boruto irked me too

otherwise I actually notice more differences than similarities between them as series progress


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 1, 2017)

I feel the same way as Waka. I think they've finally gotten the hang of splitting up what is and what's not outsourced. Boruto needs to be thoroughly reprimanded and Naruto does see to the heart of it with things coming to Boruto too easily and Boruto doesn't deal with it well.

Honestly the weirdest part is that the kids all have their 12/13 year old designs but they should be a good bit younger. I feel like that's an odd oversight.


----------



## LazyWaka (Jun 1, 2017)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Honestly the weirdest part is that the kids all have their 12/13 year old designs but they should be a good bit younger. I feel like that's an odd oversight.



Yeah not sure why they did that. The characters mention that the war was 10 years ago which means that bolt and co should only be 7-8 max (likely less.)



DarkTorrent said:


> with so many TV shows under my belt I kinda got used to monster of the week
> 
> used to bother me too



I don't really have any issues with monster of the week series. Its just kinda jarring do to its status as a sequel to a series that was anything but that. Its really just a minor distraction, albeit one that becomes more significant the longer it drags out.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 1, 2017)

The monster of the week thing mostly bothers me because it's something that could be avoided or looked into if Boruto and co just talked to Naruto. They could use Boruto's ability + Kage Bunshin or something to find out the cause and do a more thorough investigation. It just seems like they're all taking it too easy which is ridiculous considering what happened with Shino.


----------



## Blade (Jun 1, 2017)

Part 1 Nardo is still the ''best'' thing about everything related to the series quality

everything beyond part 1 is just either bland or terrible


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 1, 2017)

Blade said:


> Part 1 Nardo is still the ''best'' thing about everything related to the series quality
> 
> everything beyond part 1 is just either bland or terrible


The stuff with Pain holds up to part 1 in a different sort of way, aside from the very end of the arc and there's a few other decent things at least as well as some good fights, but it entirely falls apart by the War arc which takes up far too much of the manga and goes entirely downhill from the Kage Summit arc.


----------



## Blαck (Jun 1, 2017)

Blade said:


> Part 1 Nardo is still the ''best'' thing about everything related to the series quality
> 
> everything beyond part 1 is just either bland or terrible



Gai serving Madara that piping hot ass-whoopin was glorious tho


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 2, 2017)

It's so edgy to say everything after part 1 is garbage. While overall part 1 is much better than part 2. Part 2 had some good moments in it honestly.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jun 2, 2017)

Blade said:


> i decided to read the first 2 chapters from the Burrito manga
> 
> 
> no comment/10



why would you?


art is crap, pacing is kubo tier

if you wanted to check out burrito then the animu would have been a better option


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 2, 2017)

Nah don't sleep on some of Madara's moments now. 

Yeah he had some moments that ruined his character, but that meteor drop though. Which reminds me Oonoki was pretty cool too.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 2, 2017)

Blade said:


> the only worthy characters overall from Nardo are Gai, Kakashi, Minato, Jiraiya and Zabuza
> 
> battle wise, yeah, part 2 had some decent to average battles
> 
> ...


I'd kick Kakashi and Minato off for others personally if I'm making a top 5.


----------



## Blade (Jun 2, 2017)

everyone has a different characters favorite list, obviously


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 3, 2017)

Mine would be Itachi. Cause the amount of butthurt he caused across the internet for an anime character is still legendary to this day.


----------



## kluang (Jun 4, 2017)

Here John Constantine admits he knocks out Wonder Woman by making her sleep and will continue to sleep unless the big wigs of Olympus do something about it.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 7, 2017)

Naruto's Kage Bunshin had a pretty impressive Shunshin feat in the latest Boruto ep. I think this is the first time he's been blatantly shown using that technique. It might be the first time we've clearly seen the distance traveled for the technique too.

Also why does Crunchyroll call Root "Foundation"? I get what they're going in that translation, but still.


----------



## God (Jun 9, 2017)

Who else is hyped for apocrypha next season

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Blade (Jun 9, 2017)

God said:


> Who else is hyped for apocrypha next season



really?

It's Sieg Time

and Karna time too


:vegitonod

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Galo de Lion (Jun 20, 2017)

I recently bought the 2nd half of Parasyte and the One Punch Man anime. I forgot how great both of these series are.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 20, 2017)

God said:


> Who else is hyped for apocrypha next season


not really 


Super is all I need in my life

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Jun 22, 2017)

Weiss said:


> not really
> 
> 
> Super is all I need in my life



Super gets too much undeserved hate

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## manidk (Jun 22, 2017)

Karna, Vlad, and Achilles.

I'm pretty stoked for Apocrypha.

Also obligatory "this thread is still here?"


----------



## Sablés (Jun 22, 2017)

manidk said:


> Karna, Vlad, and Achilles.
> 
> I'm pretty stoked for Apocrypha.
> 
> Also obligatory "this thread is still here?"


>Not Semi
>Not Shakespeare
>Not Jeanne('s thighs)

Fix this


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jun 23, 2017)

Sablés said:


> >Not Jeanne('s thighs)


Nerd.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 23, 2017)

SUPER haters wil be punished


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 23, 2017)

theres still time to repent


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 23, 2017)

I still tear up a little at the end of Ass class.


----------



## JoJo (Jun 25, 2017)

manidk said:


> Karna, Vlad, and Achilles.
> 
> I'm pretty stoked for Apocrypha.
> 
> Also obligatory "this thread is still here?"


this thread is here to stay. ck


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 28, 2017)

Uwawawa was confirmed to be the arc villain after all. She looks kind of like a kid version of Yugao, pretty decent design. Honestly the Nue's design is better than a few of the Bijuu. Apparently it has village busting potential with the chakra absorbed and can open some sort of dimensional rift.

Kakashi showed off some new Purple Lightning jutsu that's similar to Raikiri.

The fact that they can't just off a little girl even with some sort of ANBU training is pretty sad. Naruto backing off because lolChakraabsorption is ridiculous. None of the regular ninja even go after Sumire after she summons Nue.


----------



## LazyWaka (Jun 28, 2017)

The plot went from to slow to way to fucking fast honestly.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jun 28, 2017)

are you talking about boruto?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jun 28, 2017)

Yeah, it sped up, but honestly the arc itself hasn't been too compelling so it's better for it to finally make real progression.


----------



## LazyWaka (Jun 28, 2017)

Not gonna lie, not one of their better videos.

Admittedly "why would you do this mode" made me chuckle though.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jun 29, 2017)

Weiss said:


> SUPER haters wil be punished


You know someting's up when even iwan likes my comment. 
You lose. 

@LazyWaka 
All that crash bandicoot hate, lol.
Feels like they should've reviewed more before posting that.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 5, 2017)

Pretty good animation on this Boruto episode, but after a bit of fighting all of their problems felt a bit too easily resolved and the ghost aspect of Nue and the disappearance of Sumire's contract mark made little to no sense. The next episode makes it seem like they're going to just hand wave Sumire as a criminal.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 5, 2017)

Part 1 of 3 series where Oda draws a what if scenerio for the 20th anniversary special.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 5, 2017)

I mean Akainu would have fisted both the brothers.


----------



## Blαck (Jul 5, 2017)

B Rabbit said:


> I mean Akainu would have fisted both the brothers.


Sabo is smart though, he would've told ace to get his shit together so they could escape


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 5, 2017)

Sabo though, he probably wasn't anywhere near as strong back then as he is now. I don't think it would make a huge difference in the put outcome.


----------



## Byrd (Jul 6, 2017)

end this shit


----------



## manidk (Jul 6, 2017)

Sablés said:


> >Not Semi
> >Not Shakespeare
> >Not Jeanne('s thighs)
> 
> Fix this



Good to see nothing changes between my visits.

This thread is still here.
Imagine is probably still black.
Sables has shit taste.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 6, 2017)

Big Meme > @manidk


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 8, 2017)

Hinata developed a lot from part 1 to 2.

Well it'll be funny to see it animated at least.


----------



## shade0180 (Jul 9, 2017)

So I was browsing for a new manga to read and....... 

I know american have those stupid ponies.

But it looks like japan stepped up the game and made 

thu'um

 japan wtf are you doing.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jul 9, 2017)

wow!
one page in a month, that's a new record!


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 9, 2017)

Blade said:


> still faster than the pace of the plot of your average shonen series


Not going by recent stuff. They're always in danger of quickly getting axed.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jul 14, 2017)

trust Mashima to make Kubo and Kishi look less shit in comparison


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 14, 2017)

how quickly ppl forgot Blechs shitshow of an ending


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jul 14, 2017)

so you're saying Blech's ending was still worse?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 14, 2017)

they're about the same 


Yhwachs method of defeat was more bs and ofc everything was more rushed

but at least Yhwach didnt call Bitchigo King


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jul 14, 2017)

the "you are the king" is a deal breaker for me

it completely assasinated whatever was left of Acno's character


----------



## Blαck (Jul 14, 2017)

DarkTorrent said:


> the "you are the king" is a deal breaker for me
> 
> it completely assasinated whatever was left of Acno's character



The second that half assed sad backstory for him came up I knew it could only go down hill from there


----------



## LazyWaka (Jul 19, 2017)

You know, I find it funny that despite introducing energy megazords and interdimentional aliens, its the lolita goth with a creepy doll that somehow comes off as the most out of place addition to the naruto series.


----------



## The World (Jul 19, 2017)

lolita goth?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 19, 2017)

The World said:


> lolita goth?


Some Academy student who's ability is to control this doll. TBH it'd make sense if it was with chakra strings but she's not important so we get no explanation.


----------



## Byrd (Jul 22, 2017)

FT ending was beyond retarded


----------



## The World (Jul 23, 2017)

these shounen writers and finishing it off with pairings 

at least Nardo and Bleach limited it to about 2-3 couples

FT got about a billion characters no one gives a shit about


----------



## Blαck (Jul 23, 2017)

Byrd said:


> FT ending was beyond retarded



Honest not really that surprised. Almost would've been a little but better if not for that zeref and mavis reincarnation shit, like where in the fuck did that come from?


----------



## The World (Jul 24, 2017)

Mashima snorting his crayola dust


----------



## Rax (Jul 24, 2017)

Luckily the movie gives upgrades.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## God (Jul 24, 2017)

Despite Naruto, Bleach and Fairy Tail all having ended, the era of the shitshow is not over yet. Black Clover exists


----------



## Rax (Jul 24, 2017)

God said:


> Despite Naruto, Bleach and Fairy Tail all having ended, the era of the shitshow is not over yet. Black Clover exists



I'll hit you one day with a bear.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 24, 2017)

ningens


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jul 24, 2017)

Weiss said:


> ningens



nerd


----------



## Rax (Jul 24, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blαck (Jul 24, 2017)

God said:


> Despite Naruto, Bleach and Fairy Tail all having ended, the era of the shitshow is not over yet. Black Clover exists



Black clover has been doing alright tho, I mean aside from that previous arc


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 30, 2017)

I never heard of Black Clover.


----------



## shade0180 (Jul 30, 2017)

B Rabbit said:


> I never heard of Black Clover.



Let just say they are currently a better version of Sasuke and Naruto.

 I pretty much dropped it after the witch arc though so I have no clue about its current standing but it was an alright manga.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 30, 2017)

B Rabbit said:


> I never heard of Black Clover.



You wish you hadn't heard of it.

I'm amazed had how poorly the reception of BC has been despite how hard jump has been pushing it. Promised neverland in its first four volumes has outsold BC.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 30, 2017)

Jump will push anything and everything these days.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 31, 2017)

shade0180 said:


> Let just say they are currently a better version of Sasuke and Naruto.
> 
> I pretty much dropped it after the witch arc though so I have no clue about its current standing but it was an alright manga.


This is the first I've heard of it being better than anything


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 31, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> You wish you hadn't heard of it.
> 
> I'm amazed had how poorly the reception of BC has been despite how hard jump has been pushing it. Promised neverland in its first four volumes has outsold BC.


That's pretty damn sad, as good as PN is. They really need a real hit in that whole "mainstream action shounen" genre that isn't One Piece.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 1, 2017)

That probably will not happen for a while.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 1, 2017)

I mean I guess there's BnHA.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 2, 2017)

Considering in the recent One Piece popularity poll Sanji has more votes than the top 10 of MHA cats combine means that SJ is still.looking for their mext big hit.


----------



## The World (Aug 2, 2017)

that's sad. BnHA is better than One Piss atm

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Veggie (Aug 5, 2017)

What does it mean when some one refers to a character as "composite".


----------



## shade0180 (Aug 5, 2017)

Veggie said:


> What does it mean when some one refers to a character as "composite".



combination of multiple characteristic of a character(s), most of the time we take the best part from the character..

  But basically that's it.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Aug 5, 2017)

Damn, this place is a trip


----------



## shade0180 (Aug 6, 2017)

Azure Flame Fright said:


> Damn, this place is a trip


It got knocked up so now no one wants it.


----------



## Veggie (Aug 7, 2017)

shade0180 said:


> combination of multiple characteristic of a character(s), most of the time we take the best part from the character..
> 
> But basically that's it.


Aye thanks


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 9, 2017)

So do we consider the manga version of Naruto Gaiden to be the canon version? The anime version changes some minor details.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 10, 2017)

Azure Flame Fright said:


> Damn, this place is a trip



wow, didn't notice this post until now

I never thought you'd post here again

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 10, 2017)

Brightsteel said:


> *Spoiler*: _Blade of Tyshalle _


Caine


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 11, 2017)

I think I'm behind on everything.


----------



## LazyWaka (Aug 11, 2017)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> So do we consider the manga version of Naruto Gaiden to be the canon version? The anime version changes some minor details.



Well probably consider both Canon and just view the changes as retcons.

Unless the changes become to major like they were in the boruto movie recap in which case well probably roll with the anime (newer) version.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 11, 2017)

LazyWaka said:


> Well probably consider both Canon and just view the changes as retcons.
> 
> Unless the changes become to major like they were in the boruto movie recap in which case well probably roll with the anime (newer) version.


There's some dumb minor changes that bother me in the anime like information on the Mangekyou being public and Sasuke wearing a fucking Akatsuki cloak in that "family photo".


----------



## John Wayne (Aug 15, 2017)

B-but the Akatsuki are all good guys now, like uncle Pain.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 17, 2017)

Blade said:


> i want a 4th season of Hajime no Ippo
> 
> i just rewatched the Takamura vs Hawk battle which is the best animated HnI fight
> 
> too easily :takamuranod


If it happens and Maruyama has been known to state that the only anime he had wanted to have more than one season is Ippo so who knows? Though he's with Mappa and M2 was it?

As long as it's a good adaption of the manga and not rushed BS like Rising that cut and rushed everything to fit more fights in. It's my favorite series and I want them to treat it well, that first episode in particular just really pissed me off.

Imagine an animated Mashiba vs Sawamura

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## manidk (Aug 17, 2017)

Guys.

GUYS.

Post more.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 4


----------



## LazyWaka (Aug 17, 2017)

So the Boruto manga is finally doing something. Still find Boruto himself insufferably boring though.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 17, 2017)

LazyWaka said:


> So the Boruto manga is finally doing something. Still find Boruto himself insufferably boring though.


Define something


----------



## LazyWaka (Aug 17, 2017)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Apparently there are bunch of people with various different seals similar to boruto's.


----------



## shade0180 (Aug 17, 2017)

what's the explanation for it?


----------



## LazyWaka (Aug 18, 2017)

shade0180 said:


> what's the explanation for it?



I don't think the spoilers gave one.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 18, 2017)

Blade said:


> on the top 5 HnI fights in the manga
> 
> Battle of the Beasts :vegitobury


I like how it starts off as a ridiculously high skill match then just descends into chaos and fouls


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 21, 2017)

On a whim I was watching some old Toonami promos. Those things can sell you on pretty much any show and suddenly I felt like watching Naruto after watching some of the promos for it. I'm up to the Orochimaru fight in the Forest of Death now and hell Naruto was fucking good. What the hell happened? It's not like this is news to me but it's full of so many entertaining fights and great moments that I didn't even remember and that's coming from someone who knows a bit too much about Naruto. Like when the Rain ninja disguises himself as Naruto and him and Sasuke have a skirmish, Sasuke catches Naruto's thrown kunai with his fucking feet using the tree climbing exorcise and launches it back at the guy. Stuff like that is great and the OST is amazing at setting the tone and getting you hyped up.

Also that Sasuke vs Orochimaru animation 

I'm watching this edited version of the series done by fans called Naruto Kai where they take the episodes, cut out all of the filler content and edit each episode into the content you'd get per volume in each manga volume. It's a pretty interesting format with episodes between 1-2 hours. I kind of wonder if they'll drop good filler content like Naruto vs Sasuke having shit added in later on like the clone ladder slam or the Dragon Fire jutsu part.

Boruto's anime hasn't been nearly as bad as I thought it would be, but it's got fucking nothing on this and I don't think it ever will.

I'm mostly watching this in between stuff to break up marathons atm and I think it works in that kind of format.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## manidk (Aug 21, 2017)

I've become sort of a manga/anime hermit lately.

Only really keep up with OP, BnHA, NNT, OPM, and TG:re.

Anything good popped up in the last year or so?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 22, 2017)

manidk said:


> I've become sort of a manga/anime hermit lately.
> 
> Only really keep up with OP, BnHA, NNT, OPM, and TG:re.
> 
> Anything good popped up in the last year or so?


I'm reading even less 

I think the only ones I consistently follow are Grand Blue (and I'm letting chapters build for that), Uchuu Kyoudai, Ippo, and Kengan Ashua, maybe Kangoku Gakuen too. I'm way behind on Jump manga and stuff like Magi.

That's what I keep asking. I just don't see any stand out series popping up and I'm behind on ones I have read.

Black Torch is monthly with pretty cool art (kind of reminds me of Metal Gear + anime) and I liked the start but I'm not sure of its direction. I think that's the closest a new series has come to getting me to sort of like it.

Jump did this thing where they added 6 new series, some are already axed though, a few are doing decently like Dr.Stone but I'm not a fan beyond the art and basic concept. The Promised Neverland is probably the closest to a bigger hit recently.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Aug 22, 2017)

So, I just cleared DS3 and it feels like there's nothing else to play now.

Went with End of Fire because anything else seemed like a bad ending, but the whole lore still seems confusing af, probably because I didn't read all the weapons descriptions, and at the end I was wondering if there was even anything worth saving in that story.

In case someone is having troubles with it, get black knight equipment if you are melee, or court sorcerer stave if you're a magician, farm knights in the first Lothric bonfire you get less souls than in the first bonfire from dragon peak but you get a lot more equipment a they also give you embers.

First thing first level vigo to 27 so you don't get oneshot by random shit, then 25 stamina, then go 40/40 StrDex/60 Str/60 Dex w. Astora/60 Int with Moonblade and GHSA

Nameless King and Lord of Cinder are the most vulnerable to magic, Oceiros is duped by 100% physical shield, Midir is weak to Mercuri smoke as is Gael, who in his first state i found the best strategy is rolling towards him. Sister Friede is fairly easy until the 3rd phase, once there I found the easiest method was either Astora Greatsword charge WA or charged Zweihander R2 to trow her around. Im not sure if you can pancake her, didn't try.

Best sword seemed to be one from the Lotric's knights, for the 110 crit.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 24, 2017)

Rock Lee vs Gaara


----------



## Edward Nygma (Aug 28, 2017)

I was in the middle of responding when the tread got locked. Pretty sure our two posts wasn't what got it locked. Hopefully UD won't mind if you clarify for me.



Keollyn said:


> You can't retroactively scale Zod and co. and Diana has not only a better outing in BvS than Clark, she has her own feats from her movie that scales higher than Clark. Saying they're equal is disingenuous.



What are you on about?

Her movie can't have her scaling higher than Clark, it takes place 80 years before BvS - where it has already established that they are comprable. Any feat Diana gets in her movie scales directly to Clark.

Zod v Supes was literally weeks to months before the start of BvS. So, unless Supes zenkai'd from city to island level in that time, then Zod = Island level.

*Edit*

@Keollyn 

Making sure you saw it. Gimme a thumbs down if you were just ignoring me. No bigs, just bugs me when I don't know.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 28, 2017)

manidk said:


> I've become sort of a manga/anime hermit lately.
> 
> Only really keep up with OP, BnHA, NNT, OPM, and TG:re.
> 
> Anything good popped up in the last year or so?



On manga side, Dr. Stone and the promised neverland are doing pretty good but I haven't really read dr.stone yet.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 29, 2017)

Xiammes said:


> On manga side, Dr. Stone and the promised neverland are doing pretty good but I haven't really read dr.stone yet.


Dr.Stone has great art and a good premise but I hate the writing. It's not too long so give it a shot, maybe you'll like it more.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shade0180 (Aug 29, 2017)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Dr.Stone has great art and a good premise but I hate the writing.



I have the same feeling.

 I was expecting more considering the manga this author has written before...


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Aug 29, 2017)

Dr. Stone seem like it goes back and forth between "serious" and gag manga.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 29, 2017)

Those "science fact" moments make me cringe a bit.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 30, 2017)

I only read One Piece.

Its not that other manga aren't good. Its literally just...well life happens.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Aug 31, 2017)

@Ultimate Deathsaurer

What whimsical authoritarian non-sense are you up to? There was nothing wrong with that Genji thread.

Having actual banned matches is bad enough, but now any thread that doesn't suit someones taste is up for the axe.

The fuck do you even let people post for in the first place? Might as well just let the mods post a handful of acceptable matches and let us peons be grateful we have that. Fucking ridiculous.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Aug 31, 2017)

I'm not going to allow a match where describing one persons "feats" would constitute pornographic material. Stay salty.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Edward Nygma (Aug 31, 2017)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> I'm not going to allow a match where describing one persons "feats" would constitute pornographic material. Stay salty.


There is nothing in the rules against *describing* pornographic material. People make rude comments about "x shoving their foot up y's orifice" or how "x is gonna rape y" and the ever popular "ends in sex".   

You unilaterally took out a thread that violated no rules, because you didn't like it. 

All hail our mod overlords. Praise be they allow us to speak at all. Absolute garbage.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Aug 31, 2017)

Sloth said:


> There is nothing in the rules against *describing* pornographic material. People make rude comments about "x shoving their foot up y's orifice" or how "x is gonna rape y" and the ever popular "ends in sex".



Yeah there is.



Vandal Savage said:


> *Posting porn is not allowed.*
> This includes images _or_ sets depicting genitalia, bare breasts or depicting sexual acts. Linking to websites with such content or *writing graphic pornographic content is also not allowed*. Posting such material is grounds for a global forum ban and a restriction of BB Code privileges.



Wanna try again?

Reactions: Funny 7 | Informative 2


----------



## Edward Nygma (Aug 31, 2017)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Yeah there is..


Fair enough.

I still stand by my complaint and my neg. 

You locked an innocent thread. Rules had not yet been violated, and legitimate feats were being discussed. 

Unless the word vagina is "pornographic". Which leads us to the issue of what a "pornographic description' even is. It's not laid out in the rule, so it's left to the whims of our invaluable overlords. 



> Wanna try again?



I'm good. Do yo wanna try enforcing forum rules consistently?


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 31, 2017)

Wait was that because of my crack on Asagi? None of the things I mention were feats, they were clear rips.

But they were relatively tame too. I know not to cross that graphic threshold.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 31, 2017)

Keollyn said:


> Wait was that because of my crack on Asagi? None of the things I mention were feats, they were clear rips.
> 
> But they were relatively tame too. I know not to cross that graphic threshold.



might be because the impression was she legitimately has no feats


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Aug 31, 2017)

No Keo it was to make sure no one ended up quoting something that would get them banned. Clearly some people are unaware that there are rules against such things. If anyone had broken the rule they'd already be banned.


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 31, 2017)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> might be because the impression was she legitimately has no feats



Yeah, that was definitely the main reason I knocked her. 



Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> No Keo it was to make sure no one ended up quoting something that would get them banned. Clearly some people are unaware that there are rules against such things. If anyone had broken the rule they'd already be banned.



Ah, gotcha. For a second, I thought I went over the line and didn't realize it.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Aug 31, 2017)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> No Keo it was to make sure *no one ended up quoting something that would get them banned.*


This should, 110%, NOT be a mods place. 

The only person responsible for keeping me from getting bannned is me. This almost more outrageous than my initial grievance. I'm 27 y/o, I don't need someone putting safety caps on power outlets for me. I'll electrocute myself if I damn well please. 



> Clearly some people are unaware that there are rules against such things. *If anyone had broken the rule they'd already be banned.*


Would suck to be them. And I say that as the most likely victim of this hypothetical ban-hammer.

I don't see why people trying to have a legitimate debate have to suffer on the off chance someone stupid might get banned.


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 31, 2017)

Sloth said:


> This should, 110%, NOT be a mods place.



Actually, with the respect to pornographic material, yeah, we kinda do.

Outside of it, I see your point (though one of the responsibility of anyone who moderates, is to... well.... moderate. And that is to be able to quell potential escalation of all types). But that material is to be removed from view as soon as possible, along with said user/s. If you quote it, you keep it in circulation. And we can't have that.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 6, 2017)

Sakura actually got a well animated fight


----------



## LazyWaka (Sep 6, 2017)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Sakura actually got a well animated fight



The end times must be upon us.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 6, 2017)

LazyWaka said:


> The end times must be upon us.


Possibly considering how Pierrot feels


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Sep 7, 2017)

manidk said:


> I've become sort of a manga/anime hermit lately.
> 
> Only really keep up with OP, BnHA, NNT, OPM, and TG:re.
> 
> Anything good popped up in the last year or so?


haven't even read anything since like last year.
Stopped op when they started climbing the giant elephant, others i can't even remember anymore...

Fuuuuck, i want to be a student again. 
(Actually, i still semi follow skip beat since it's only 1 chap a month, and even had none last july i think)

Reactions: Informative 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Sep 8, 2017)

Informaaaaaaaative????? 
Come'on dartg.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1 | Neutral 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## DarkTorrent (Sep 8, 2017)

have an optimistic then

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1 | Creative 1


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Sep 9, 2017)

2012, i said "Fuck you, DT".
i'd still the same five years later.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## DarkTorrent (Sep 12, 2017)

it's a miracle


----------



## LazyWaka (Sep 12, 2017)

Technically speaking literally everyone and their mother used that jutsu on their first try in the war arc.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Sep 12, 2017)

LazyWaka said:


> Technically speaking literally everyone and their mother used that jutsu on their first try in the war arc.



technically speaking it is a slightly different mud wall tehnique

a translator mentioned somewhere in the chapter thread that it is spelled differently from the one used by Kakashi, Sarutobi etc


----------



## The World (Sep 15, 2017)

Nardo finally used something not named rasengan or bunshin

praise this new guy


----------



## kluang (Sep 21, 2017)

lego chirrut needs his own page


----------



## Byrd (Sep 22, 2017)

this thread exist STILL


----------



## Sablés (Sep 22, 2017)

Byrd said:


> this thread exist STILL


Bruh, Rose Guns Days was damn good.


----------



## Byrd (Sep 23, 2017)

I need to finish it.. I haven't read ep 3 or 4


----------



## shade0180 (Sep 23, 2017)

Byrd where have you been?


----------



## Byrd (Sep 23, 2017)

dealing with hurricanes, women, playing absolver, reading manga, and working


----------



## Byrd (Sep 23, 2017)

also read fire punch, u will not be disappointed...  the ride it brings is one i haven't experience in years


----------



## shade0180 (Sep 23, 2017)

@MusubiKazesaru  look for nicoblog..


----------



## manidk (Sep 24, 2017)

man fuck fantasy football.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## manidk (Sep 24, 2017)

And fuck the Baltimore Ravens.


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 27, 2017)

i agree. 2-1, 1-2, and 2-1. My scores in all my fantasy footballs.


----------



## manidk (Sep 27, 2017)

B Rabbit said:


> i agree. 2-1, 1-2, and 2-1. My scores in all my fantasy footballs.



I'm 1-2 right now.

I had both David Johnson and Greg Olsen so you can imagine how the first two weeks felt.

Also the Ravens D, kicker, Buck Allen, and Jeremy Maclin so when the Jags brought the fucking fury on them sunday morning I was very upset.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manidk (Sep 27, 2017)

I usually never have that many players from one team at once but I figured it'd work out this once.

I was very wrong, 35 total points for the week because I'm a fucking idiot and benched Brandin Cooks the one week he went off.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 28, 2017)

Lol I feel you. On one of my teams I underestimated Todd Gurley. And boy did I get my ass kicked worse than Luffy getting his ass kicked by Katakuri.

I think Fantasy Football is fun at the begining. Then you remember that its NFL. And someone will get injured. I mean fuck David Johnson fans are pissed. But imagine the pure joy on people who took a chance on E.E?


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 28, 2017)

Yooo Imagine the people who dropped Brady after week one. Only for him to go off weeks 2 and 3? Fucking dumbasses.


----------



## Blαck (Sep 28, 2017)

Anyone been keeping up with Enen no Shouboutai? They just had some pretty impressive showings


----------



## manidk (Sep 29, 2017)

B Rabbit said:


> Lol I feel you. On one of my teams I underestimated Todd Gurley. And boy did I get my ass kicked worse than Luffy getting his ass kicked by Katakuri.
> 
> I think Fantasy Football is fun at the begining. Then you remember that its NFL. And someone will get injured. I mean fuck David Johnson fans are pissed. But imagine the pure joy on people who took a chance on E.E?



Shit, one the guys in my league drafted Kareem Hunt in like, the sixth round.

Week one:  40.60 points.
Week two:  22.90 points.
Week three:  24.30 points.

So of course he's 3-0 right now.  It's ridiculous.


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 29, 2017)

Lol Hunt is a gem, but once tape is on him he'll go won. That guy will make the play offs though.


----------



## manidk (Sep 29, 2017)

B Rabbit said:


> Lol Hunt is a gem, but once tape is on him he'll go won. That guy will make the play offs though.



I wouldn't be so sure.

People said the same thing about Tyreek Hill last year and that dude is still tearing it up.  He's electric to watch.

Really, the Chiefs are fun to watch this year altogether.

Not looking forward to them playing Dallas this year.


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 29, 2017)

Well true. Andy Reid finally has the offense he's been wanting for decades in those two. Plus the defense to suffocate.

Easily the best team in the league. I feel Patriots will face better next time. However they don't have a defense this year.


----------



## manidk (Sep 29, 2017)

Yup.

It's also nice to Alex Smith finally getting his due while also throwing beyond the sticks more often.  That whole team is a blast to watch this season.

A damn shame about Eric Berry though, the guy just can't catch a damn break.


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 30, 2017)

Thats the risk you take when you play in the NFL, and have to guard Gronk.

Earl Thomas had a similar experience last year.


----------



## manidk (Sep 30, 2017)

B Rabbit said:


> Thats the risk you take when you play in the NFL, and have to guard Gronk.
> 
> Earl Thomas had a similar experience last year.



Earl also laid Gronk the fuck out at one point last year, it was beautiful.

Best safety in the league, and I hate the Seahawks for the most part.

Also I just learned that Earl is less than a year older than me.  What the fuck man.


----------



## manidk (Sep 30, 2017)

So I realized the other day that I never finished Feng Shen Ji so over the past couple days I've been re-reading it.

The ending was actually pretty damn good.

I kinda disliked a few elements of the final war with the gods but it didn't detract too much from the story as a whole.


----------



## shade0180 (Sep 30, 2017)

@manidk Spoil me the ending I haven't seen it yet.


----------



## Sablés (Oct 1, 2017)

manidk said:


> So I realized the other day that I never finished Feng Shen Ji so over the past couple days I've been re-reading it.
> 
> The ending was actually pretty damn good.
> 
> I kinda disliked a few elements of the final war with the gods but it didn't detract too much from the story as a whole.


fuck off

Zi Yu not getting a good fight in favor of more Ah Gou wank was awful.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## manidk (Oct 1, 2017)

Sablés said:


> fuck off
> 
> Zi Yu not getting a good fight in favor of more Ah Gou wank was awful.



That was definitely one of my problems with it, made no sense.

How many fights did Zi Yu even have for the whole of the series?

Crazy Shi Xing?  Shared with Ah Gou.

Nameless great god mooks, sure.

Zhen Chan, ok that works but more or less ended in a draw.

Tian?  Got White Wall'd, Ah Gou took over.

Ah Gou?  It was a trick.

Nameless horned god mooks, sure.

Dragon god guy, spotlight stolen.

I think that's it?  Dude is like, in a three-way tie for biggest bad-ass in the series with Tian and NiTian and hardly gets anything.

I may have missed it but I'm surprised Ah Gou never added Limit Break to his grab bag of power-ups.  The Nothingness one was pretty stupid.  Don't get me wrong, I still like Ah Gou and all but he got the Jesus treatment big time.


----------



## manidk (Oct 13, 2017)

You sorry motherfuckers.

Back in my day when we got to ~10 pages left this shit would be done in minutes.

I'm legitimately offended.

Like I leave the forum for a while to deal with life and any semblance of activity just disappears.

Pathetic.


----------



## LazyWaka (Oct 13, 2017)

Honestly not much has happened lately to be worth talking about (well, that wouldn't be discussed in one of the meta convos anyway.)

The new Boruto spoilers might be worth a few yuks but that's about it.


----------



## manidk (Oct 13, 2017)

Let me enjoy my false sense of relevance by assuming that the thread is only dead because I left for a while 

I need to feel important.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## manidk (Oct 14, 2017)

Blade said:


> Season 2 was the GOAT
> 
> Season 2 > Season 3 > Season 1, for me
> 
> ...



Those are pretty much the all-star character fa sho.

I go back and forth on Wu Geng though.  Sometimes he's cool and other times he's just too much.


----------



## Blαck (Oct 14, 2017)

Blade said:


> i stopped reading it on chapter 50 something
> 
> is it still ongoing? :vegitobatman
> 
> ...



Yup still going, I'd say Soul eater is definitely more creative but Enen flows alot better since it's main character is actually capable 
Right now they're revealing some of the earlier mysteries and setting up new stuff.


----------



## Blade (Oct 14, 2017)

manidk said:


> Those are pretty much the all-star character fa sho.
> 
> I go back and forth on Wu Geng though.  Sometimes he's cool and other times he's just too much.



i am aware of what you mean

Wu Geng got wanked several times throughout the series

especially in season 3

an example is that he became too OP with the help of some asspulls

i neglected that fact because Wu Geng was overall an enjoyable and solid main hero

he knew what's up


----------



## Blαck (Oct 14, 2017)

Blade said:


> i am aware of what you mean
> 
> Wu Geng got wanked several times throughout the series
> 
> ...



To this day I wish nitian had made it all the way to the end of the series.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## manidk (Oct 15, 2017)

Blαck said:


> To this day I wish nitian had made it all the way to the end of the series.



I wish Nitian would've gotten another chapter or so in his fight with Tian at least.

From beating Tian Wu to dying felt way too quick.


----------



## Blαck (Oct 15, 2017)

manidk said:


> I wish Nitian would've gotten another chapter or so in his fight with Tian at least.
> 
> From beating Tian Wu to dying felt way too quick.



Exactly, has me so damn hyped. Went out like a boss tho

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## manidk (Oct 15, 2017)

Blαck said:


> Exactly, has me so damn hyped. Went out like a boss tho



Pretty much checks all the boxes for a badass death.

>Limit break
>whoops a guys ass
>immediately decides to go after motherfucking Tian
>fights
>dies on his own terms
>dies standing
>passes the torch

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## manidk (Oct 15, 2017)

Blade said:


> > he did all of this by already putting his life to the edge and was fighting against his petrification illness too
> 
> the same illness which was fucking his entire life
> 
> Nitian is technically the meaning of the GOAT levels term



Yup.

There was that one line about the Petrification sickness being fatal within a year or something and Nitian was like "It's been 17 years since I first showed symptoms."

Fucking MVP of FSJ.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Oct 18, 2017)

Theres alot to talk about in One Piece.

However this forum doesn't have the fanbase to talk about it anymore. They're all moving to Oro. I guess Boruto, but I just don't care. Naruto to me was where my care ended.


----------



## Santí (Oct 22, 2017)

There’s still an MSBD convo? 

I made many good nakama here back in the day.


----------



## manidk (Oct 22, 2017)

It's a convo in name only.

This place is a graveyard for lost souls who refuse to let go of what was once a thriving cancer.

I'm just the gravetender.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 22, 2017)

manidk said:


> It's a convo in name only.
> 
> This place is a graveyard for lost souls who refuse to let go of what was once a thriving cancer.
> 
> I'm just the gravetender.


----------



## manidk (Oct 22, 2017)

I can't be bothered to make new sets any more so you motherfuckers better catch this here rainbow.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 22, 2017)

manidk said:


> I can't be bothered to make new sets any more so you motherfuckers better catch this here rainbow.


----------



## B Rabbit (Oct 23, 2017)

So Naruto's friend Mitsuki is Orochimaru's son?

Thats pretty cool


----------



## LazyWaka (Oct 23, 2017)

B Rabbit said:


> So Naruto's friend Mitsuki is Orochimaru's son?
> 
> Thats pretty cool



I'm resisting the urge to post a slowpoke jpeg.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## B Rabbit (Oct 25, 2017)

Well I don't watch Boruto, but still pretty slow.


----------



## shade0180 (Oct 25, 2017)

B Rabbit said:


> Well I don't watch Boruto, but still pretty slow.



er it was in the Naruto manga side stories the extras after the manga... not the anime.. I also don't watch boruto except for the movie.


----------



## B Rabbit (Oct 25, 2017)

oh I never read those.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 25, 2017)

The Gaiden one is worth it because it's full of some pretty funny moments and it's only like 10 chapters. The anime version actually gave a Sakuga fight to Sakura of all people.

The Mitsuki one is one extra long chapter.


----------



## LazyWaka (Oct 25, 2017)

The gaiden was pretty garbage. The animes take on it was surprisingly even worse bar Sakura's fight which was actually kinda cool.

To short to justify watching the mini arc though.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 25, 2017)

LazyWaka said:


> The gaiden was pretty garbage. The animes take on it was surprisingly even worse bar Sakura's fight which was actually kinda cool.
> 
> To short to justify watching the mini arc though.


The anime made a couple of weird decisions like adding Sasuke in an Akatsuki cloak of all things to the family frame.

Mostly I got a good laugh out of how badly Kishi shat on Sakura in that first chapter. Onions were pretty meh, but yeah the anime version of Sakura's fight was good. We also got that scene of Sasuke not knowing who Sarada was


----------



## manidk (Oct 26, 2017)

Lucino said:


>



Hallu, nice to see you're alive and well.

Seems my call to the spirit of the cancer wasn't in vain.


----------



## B Rabbit (Oct 26, 2017)

Wait, Sasuke didn't know who Sarada was? Whut?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 26, 2017)

B Rabbit said:


> Wait, Sasuke didn't know who Sarada was? Whut?


She followed Naruto to his meet up place with Sasuke and in the dark went to meet him and walked up behind him and he starts off by pointing his sword at her and thinking she's an enemy. It gets resolved pretty quickly in the next chapter/ep but it's amusing.

A bunch of the more recent Naruto reaction faces like Yeah Sorry or that one Hokage Naruto face  come from the Gaiden too


----------



## B Rabbit (Oct 26, 2017)

Lol.

Maybe I should pick it back up then. It has some interesting things going on.

I always wanted to know if Sarada is Sakura's daughter. Never found that out. Because I thought it was forced.


----------



## LazyWaka (Oct 26, 2017)

The plot of the gaiden is basically kishi trolling the pairing fans one last time.

Beginning: "Is Salad Sakuras Daughter?"

Ending: "She is!"


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 26, 2017)

LazyWaka said:


> The plot of the gaiden is basically kishi trolling the pairing fans one last time.
> 
> Beginning: "Is Salad Sakuras Daughter?"
> 
> Ending: "She is!"


It felt a bit like a soap opera by the middle of it


----------



## B Rabbit (Oct 26, 2017)

I read it.

Quite hilarious honestly. So forced and so edgy you just knee it was Naruto.


----------



## CrossTheHorizon (Oct 26, 2017)

B Rabbit said:


> I read it.
> 
> Quite hilarious honestly. So forced and so edgy you just knee it was Naruto.



What struck me as funny is that Naruto of all people was about ready to take Sauce's head off of it had been true.

Too bad Sauce didn't cheat on some random girl before the Gokage summit, Naruto would have led the witch hunt for him

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Oct 26, 2017)

What I thought was hilarious. Was trying to make Naruto weaker than Sasuke. I'm pretty sure just one day to knock off the rust Naruto would destroy.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 26, 2017)

B Rabbit said:


> What I thought was hilarious. Was trying to make Naruto weaker than Sasuke. I'm pretty sure just one day to knock off the rust Naruto would destroy.


Naruto was super casual the whole time though. He gets stabbed through the gut and he just casually takes the sword out and gives no fucks. That's about the extent of the effort he put in. Kishi just tried to make the villain seem at least a little bit threatening even if he wasn't.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Oct 26, 2017)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Naruto was super casual the whole time though. He gets stabbed through the gut and he just casually takes the sword out and gives no fucks. That's about the extent of the effort he put in. Kishi just tried to make the villain seem at least a little bit threatening even if he wasn't.



at Sasuke's and Naruto's expense

though it's nothing in comparison how SP trolled Sauce with their changes to final battle with Shin


----------



## CrossTheHorizon (Oct 26, 2017)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Naruto was super casual the whole time though. He gets stabbed through the gut and he just casually takes the sword out and gives no fucks. That's about the extent of the effort he put in. Kishi just tried to make the villain seem at least a little bit threatening even if he wasn't.



The part where he gets annoyed everyone was ignoring him after he got shanked and Kurama tells him to stop being a baby about was hilarious.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Oct 31, 2017)

Moegi has the fucking Mokuton


----------



## LazyWaka (Oct 31, 2017)

The fodderest of fodder has the rarest (and one of the strongest) Kekkei genkai in existence...


----------



## LazyWaka (Oct 31, 2017)

Seriously, this is akin to the stupid fanfics that give Naruto the rinnegan just because they want to.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Oct 31, 2017)

LazyWaka said:


> Seriously, this is akin to the stupid fanfics that give Naruto the rinnegan just because they want to.



exactly


----------



## LazyWaka (Oct 31, 2017)

Ao and Meogi are the most talked about Naruto characters.

What year is it?


----------



## DarkTorrent (Oct 31, 2017)

LazyWaka said:


> Ao and Meogi are the most talked about Naruto characters.
> 
> What year is it?



the year of the jumping shark apparently


----------



## manidk (Oct 31, 2017)

yo @DarkTorrent 

Been probed lately?  I feel like I haven't checked up on you in a while

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarkTorrent (Oct 31, 2017)

manidk said:


> yo @DarkTorrent
> 
> Been probed lately?  I feel like I haven't checked up on you in a while



you haven't been really checking up on anyone  in quite a while tbh 

and my bum has been safe and sound from any probing, I'll have you know


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 1, 2017)

Seriously? 

Did she get Mokuton as a reward for not having a totally shit design anymore?


----------



## manidk (Nov 1, 2017)

DarkTorrent said:


> you haven't been really checking up on anyone  in quite a while tbh
> 
> and my bum has been safe and sound from any probing, I'll have you know



Yup, yup.

I have been absent from my kingdom for quite some time, been a shitty couple years irl.

But that's good to hear, I thought the aliens would've learned all they needed from you a long time ago, guess it was more pleasure and less business

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DarkTorrent (Nov 1, 2017)

manidk said:


> I have been absent from my kingdom for quite some time



as you can see the kingdom is fine without you 

sorta...

...not really



manidk said:


> been a shitty couple years irl



hope things have improved



manidk said:


> I thought the aliens would've learned all they needed from you a long time ago



I am a man of endless mysteries 



manidk said:


> guess it was more pleasure and less business


----------



## Blade (Nov 2, 2017)

at least part 1 Nardo was solid

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The World (Nov 2, 2017)

Burrito is a slice of life and it's gureato if you read it that way


----------



## manidk (Nov 2, 2017)

DarkTorrent said:


> as you can see the kingdom is fine without you
> 
> sorta...
> 
> ...not really



The cancer has finally reached the terminal stages.





> hope things have improved



Somewhat, I still haven't figured out why kids love the taste of cinnamon toast crunch





> I am a man of endless mysteries



Well throughout all your probings you've given the aliens an all-new understanding of the human anatomy at least.

Be proud.


----------



## Blαck (Nov 2, 2017)

Blade said:


> Burrito is fucking bland af, read the first 4-5 chapters, months ago and i never read it again
> 
> at least part 1 Nardo was solid


Read the breaker again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Edward Nygma (Nov 10, 2017)

@LazyWaka @MusubiKazesaru @KaiserWombat

Glad to see the Jiren v MM thread got locked.

Having said that; I would still kind of like to talk about this:




> This kind of blatant disregard for the basic foundation of our debate style - especially in conjunction with his demands for us to adapt to his own methods - has to constitute a violation of the section rules.
> 
> Is there really nothing in the rules that compells people to form their argument with our methods in mind? He is activly derailing threads just to tell us that our standard assumptions and practices are wrong. Is this really acceptable?



This seems to be a recurring problem here. New, young VS debaters - who don't understand the subjective nature of the hobby - derailing threads trying to convert the OBD to the "correct" method of quantifying fiction. We should really discuss there being proper repercussions for this behavior. 

I understand there is a learning curve for new debaters. I'm not suggesting the ban-hammer he dropped on every noob that insists a character isn't hypersonic because no boom. I am suggesting the ban hammer become an option when a poster starts showing up in every MHS match, just to tell every one the characters are only subsonic.

@Comic fan 101 @TheManWhoLaughs 
*Just not trying to talk behind people's backs.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Nov 11, 2017)

Blαck said:


> Can't wait for eos admiral Coby


Already the youngest Captain in the Marines. He will be the Garp to Luffy's Rogers. It will be glorious.

I can't wait till he comes back with his perfectly refined Observation Haki. Straight up Ultra Instinct status.  

I have an OP fantasy were EoS Luffy comes at Coby with his Gatling Gun, but Coby just gives him one of these:



After his Obi-Wan moment at Marine Forde, if Coby doesn't come back as the greatest Observation Haki user since Enel, I will vomit pure salt water for 40 days and 40 nights.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Nov 11, 2017)

Blαck said:


> Definitely gonna have all 3 by the end. It would be a nice hype moment if they sent Coby with an admiral  to take out some yonkou crew members. Shit or have akainu give a nod to his ability these days


He needs _something_. Oda got me all hyped when Coby came back knowing CP9 techniques after the first skip. Then he awakened Observation like a gangster _and_ it was on that next level from the jump. And finally the ultimate cock tease; we find out he's risen like 5 ranks in 3 years. 

Seeing him be one of the crew that rolls up on Big Meme's crew would _the shit. _Now that you mention it, it would be bizzare for the top brass to not recognize Coby's unprecidenent raise through the ranks.  

> Learns CP9 moves in like a year
> Awakens the broadest Observation Haki since Enel 
> Youngest Captain in the Marines

Secretly. The. Fucking. G.O.A.T

> Bonus Point: Personal training by one of last gen's G.O.A.T contenders.


----------



## Blαck (Nov 11, 2017)

Sloth said:


> He needs _something_. Oda got me all hyped when Coby came back knowing CP9 techniques after the first skip. Then he awakened Observation like a gangster _and_ it was on that next level from the jump. And finally the ultimate cock tease; we find out he's risen like 5 ranks in 3 years.
> 
> Seeing him be one of the crew that rolls up on Big Meme's crew would _the shit. _Now that you mention it, it would be bizzare for the top brass to not recognize Coby's unprecidenent raise through the ranks.
> 
> ...



Sengoku better train him since he ain't doing shit else 

As for coby rolling up in big mom turf, a couple of folks think the marines couldve sent in a couple of ships since stussy should've reported in after the failed wedding.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Nov 11, 2017)

Blαck said:


> Sengoku better train him since he ain't doing shit else
> 
> As for coby rolling up in big mom turf, a couple of folks think the marines couldve sent in a couple of ships since stussy should've reported in after the failed wedding.


That's all spoiler teritory for me, fam. I'm a couple dozen chapters back. Luffy's team just meat Sanji's would-be bride. Oda's pacing is like, _so_ slow. I perfer to build up a nice backlog and then skim/speed read through the 800 extra pages of exposition. Get to the fights and plot resolutions.


----------



## Blαck (Nov 11, 2017)

Sloth said:


> That's all spoiler teritory for me, fam. I'm a couple dozen chapters back. Luffy's team just meat Sanji's would-be bride. Oda's pacing is like, _so_ slow. I perfer to build up a nice backlog and then skim/speed read through the 800 extra pages of exposition. Get to the fights and plot resolutions.


Oh shit, my bad

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Edward Nygma (Nov 11, 2017)

Blαck said:


> Oh shit, my bad


No worries. I didn't figure Sanji for a one-woman man, anyway. Spoiler was a strong word.


----------



## B Rabbit (Nov 13, 2017)

Wano Kuni arc two years from now?

Training arc incoming @Sloth?


----------



## DarkTorrent (Nov 15, 2017)

jutsus now require emotions to work


----------



## LazyWaka (Nov 15, 2017)

What?


----------



## B Rabbit (Nov 15, 2017)

If thats true than.


----------



## CrossTheHorizon (Nov 15, 2017)

DarkTorrent said:


> jutsus now require emotions to work



That raises some interesting questions about Sasori's jutsu capable puppets.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Nov 15, 2017)

LazyWaka said:


> What?



watch the recent episode


----------



## DarkTorrent (Nov 15, 2017)

CrossTheHorizon said:


> That raises some interesting questions about Sasori's jutsu capable puppets.



for now it concerns only one jutsu

though it is still contradictory, since the main user of said jutsu wasn't exactly known for "filling it with emotion" to put it lightly


----------



## LazyWaka (Nov 15, 2017)

Sai's jutsu...


----------



## DarkTorrent (Nov 15, 2017)

LazyWaka said:


> Sai's jutsu...



yep


----------



## Sablés (Nov 15, 2017)

DarkTorrent said:


> jutsus now require emotions to work


this..y-you don't start fucking with the fundamentals in the sequel of a long-standing series that ended 3 years ago.


----------



## CrossTheHorizon (Nov 15, 2017)

LazyWaka said:


> Sai's jutsu...


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 15, 2017)

LazyWaka said:


> Sai's jutsu...





Can we just agree that Boruto is just fap material of the new author.

It pretty much looks like Kishi already stopped supervising it as far as I can understand with the trend it is doing now.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Nov 15, 2017)

shade0180 said:


> Can we just agree that Boruto is just fap material of the new author.
> 
> It pretty much looks like Kishi already stopped supervising it as far as I can understand with the trend it is doing now.



this is SP's doing

but I wouldn't surprised if the manga canonized this too just like they canonized Obito's mindfuck on Yagura being some kind of hereditary curse

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## B Rabbit (Nov 15, 2017)

Boruto would have been better if it waited a few years to release.

Give the original time to breathe, and cement its status.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## God (Nov 15, 2017)

Naruto sucks.


----------



## Ashi (Nov 15, 2017)

Cubey said:


> Naruto sucks.



It should be renamed Rock Lee

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## God (Nov 15, 2017)

Ashi said:


> It should be renamed Rock Lee

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 16, 2017)

Inojin is easily the worst of the kids imo (he's even worse than straight up clones and while Boruto is a twat he's a character), but yeah he basically got an artists slump after some disconnect due to him trying to use the jutsu after photocopying it. It's weird to begin with that the creative though never well used Choujuu Giga was Sai's jutsu but for emotional states to come into play is just weird.


----------



## Glued (Nov 20, 2017)

Hey guys if The Last Dragonborn was a Khajiit, would that make him Tiger Septim?


----------



## Alita (Nov 26, 2017)

So apparently black clover is gonna start airing next Saturday on toonami. Hopefully they got a good English dub voice actor for asta tho I feel like no matter what I feel like he will still be annoying as hell.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 26, 2017)

Alita54 said:


> So apparently black clover is gonna start airing next Saturday on toonami. Hopefully they got a good English dub voice actor for asta tho I feel like no matter what I feel like he will still be annoying as hell.


They should've gotten Vanishing Line instead. It'd have been a hit.


----------



## Mabel Gleeful (Dec 8, 2017)

Ashi said:


> It should be renamed Rock Lee


It should be renamed Guy.


----------



## Byrd (Dec 10, 2017)

This still exists 

Lol


----------



## shade0180 (Dec 23, 2017)

it's almost the end of the year.


----------



## Alita (Dec 23, 2017)

shade0180 said:


> it's almost the end of the year.



Thank goodness. This was the shittiest year of my life.


----------



## LazyWaka (Dec 24, 2017)

the old "guns > than ninja" meme might actually come true in the boruto manga.


----------



## shade0180 (Dec 24, 2017)

Boruto is just Ikemoto's fap material, that shit is pointless.

Also Waka as far as the series goes it really won't change anything other than Boruto series has really strong guns.


----------



## Iwandesu (Dec 24, 2017)

Alita54 said:


> Thank goodness. This was the shittiest year of my life.


Sorry to hear that lol

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## God (Dec 27, 2017)

Blade said:


> > page 94



>reading boruto


----------



## Katou (Dec 29, 2017)

whats a boruto?


----------



## CrossTheHorizon (Dec 29, 2017)

Priscilla said:


> whats a boruto?



A fairly popular Mexican food, I think.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shade0180 (Dec 31, 2017)

we might still have this in "May 2018."

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Katou (Dec 31, 2017)

Happy New year~


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 31, 2017)

Blade said:


> Happy New Year
> 
> and
> 
> ...


I wasn't kidding when I said Jirou would knock that composite Bleach and One Piece character harder than the MSBD convo

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## SSMG (Dec 31, 2017)

Happy new year everyone!


----------



## manidk (Dec 31, 2017)

This is fucking disgraceful.


----------



## God (Dec 31, 2017)

Blade said:


> see you in 2018
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Every page of this thread is a year from the ninety’s. We’re only at 1995 right now.

They will have to wait for the next convo before reaching 2018

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## manidk (Jan 10, 2018)

Ten days into 2018.

Ten days.

And this is the first post of the new year.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## manidk (Jan 10, 2018)

I... I give up.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sablés (Jan 10, 2018)

manidk said:


> I... I give up.


A man on his last legs.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Byrd (Jan 11, 2018)

we almost there... to the end


----------



## LazyWaka (Jan 12, 2018)

Well shit. Apparently one of the boruto animators made some naruhina "naughtiness". 

The resulting shitsroms from multiple parts of the fandom is hilarious.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## CrossTheHorizon (Jan 12, 2018)

LazyWaka said:


> Well shit. Apparently one of the boruto animators made some naruhina "naughtiness".
> 
> The resulting shitsroms from multiple parts of the fandom is hilarious.



Wat.

Like, he put some in the show?


----------



## LazyWaka (Jan 12, 2018)

Nah. Just something he did in his spare time. Also it's nothing major. I could technically post it without breaking any rules if it wasn't already deleted.

It's just everyone's reactions that are funny.


----------



## CrossTheHorizon (Jan 12, 2018)

LazyWaka said:


> Nah. Just something he did in his spare time. Also it's nothing major. I could technically post it without breaking any rules if it wasn't already deleted.
> 
> It's just everyone's reactions that are funny.



Oh. Is there some reason him doing caused a stir? The shipping war ended awhile ago, and they have two kids. Its not like anyone could argue Naruhina wasn't Canon at this point.


----------



## LazyWaka (Jan 12, 2018)

The antis and narusaku shippers are still very vocal. Also something about sasusaku fans being jealous that they aren't getting anything.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 12, 2018)

LazyWaka said:


> Well shit. Apparently one of the boruto animators made some naruhina "naughtiness".
> 
> The resulting shitsroms from multiple parts of the fandom is hilarious.


It's that one with the towel? I just kind of saw it maybe less than a week ago but didn't think much of it, though this is to be expected from the pro NaruHina Pierrot


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 12, 2018)

link the reactions.


----------



## CrossTheHorizon (Jan 12, 2018)

LazyWaka said:


> The antis and narusaku shippers are still very vocal. Also something about sasusaku fans being jealous that they aren't getting anything.



.....it's *NARUTO. *You run into porn of it everywhere even while actively avoiding it. 

I get that shipping is a huge thing for fandoms, but getting salty over just another piece of fan art is silly.


----------



## LazyWaka (Jan 12, 2018)

This apparently matters more since it was made by someone who works on the show.


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 12, 2018)

waka link the site


----------



## CrossTheHorizon (Jan 12, 2018)

LazyWaka said:


> This apparently matters more since it was made by someone who works on the show.



Everyone who works in the show ships Naruhina, though. 

It's why they were so giddy about Last.


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 12, 2018)

because NaruSaku, and SasuSaku are made  to be and was already shit since the chapter it was introduce, I still can't fathom why anyone wants it.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 12, 2018)

It's hardly even porn anyway.


----------



## LazyWaka (Jan 12, 2018)

Its more suggestive than explicit.


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 12, 2018)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> It's hardly even porn anyway.



I want the site where the reaction is.

 not the scene they wrote.


----------



## LazyWaka (Jan 12, 2018)

I heard most of its on tumblr. (shocking, I know.)


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Jan 13, 2018)

Relevant 

*Spoiler*: _tokyo ghoul re old spoilers_


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 13, 2018)

LazyWaka said:


> Well shit. Apparently one of the boruto animators made some naruhina "naughtiness".
> 
> The resulting shitsroms from multiple parts of the fandom is hilarious.


You mean like... Doujins ?
I mean why would anyone care at this point ?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 13, 2018)

are you really telling me we are still on 2015 pairs wars ?
I know this convo is from back there but...wow


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 13, 2018)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> Relevant
> 
> *Spoiler*: _tokyo ghoul re old spoilers_


so touken is finally canon ?
Couldnt care less tbh.
Although i'm interested on how ishida draws sex


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 13, 2018)

also i finished devilman lady and i guess i shall say.
It has absolutely as much if not more rape than you heard it has.
It is actually a pretty good sequel (more well thought than original devilman althought not as shocking because...lol rapist of the week)


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Jan 13, 2018)

iwandesu said:


> so touken is finally canon ?
> Couldnt care less tbh.
> Although i'm interested on how ishida draws sex



This is like a year old, but the level of delusion still makes me laugh, the whole Touka is a lesbian thing is just...


----------



## CrossTheHorizon (Jan 13, 2018)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> This is like a year old, but the level of delusion still makes me laugh, the whole Touka is a lesbian thing is just...



Sounded more like they were pissed Kaneki is actually straight.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 13, 2018)

CrossTheHorizon said:


> Sounded more like they were pissed Kaneki is actually straight.


Kaneki is a bisexual slut.
He ate hide like no one could


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Jan 14, 2018)

CrossTheHorizon said:


> Sounded more like they were pissed Kaneki is actually straight.


Yeah that's what pissed them more than anything, even tho the manga started with him trying to bang Rize


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 14, 2018)

If anyone's interested in a pokemon showdown tournament, please sign up here. There will be awards like large avatars, sparkles, html titles. Everything will be on random, so no need to create your own team.


----------



## manidk (Jan 14, 2018)

Sablés said:


> A man on his last legs.



I've been on my last legs.

Now they've been cut out from under me.


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 15, 2018)

....


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 17, 2018)

Konohamaru can use Fuuton: Rasengan


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 17, 2018)

Is boruto anime canon ?


----------



## LazyWaka (Jan 17, 2018)

I believe so. The manga is referencing the anime (and not in a way that can just be chalked up as borrowing ideas.)

The end result of that rasengan is far less impressive than the initial blast would lead you to believe though.


----------



## CrossTheHorizon (Jan 17, 2018)

The dude's face is hilarious though.


----------



## Alita (Jan 17, 2018)

Rasengan is a technique that does focused damage like chidori. It doesn't have large scale aoe most of the time so calcs done for it are not gonna yield great results most of the time. The best way to judge it is going by the strongest person it harms or powerscaling.


iwandesu said:


> Is boruto anime canon ?



Yep.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 17, 2018)

LazyWaka said:


> I believe so. The manga is referencing the anime (and not in a way that can just be chalked up as borrowing ideas.)
> 
> The end result of that rasengan is far less impressive than the initial blast would lead you to believe though.


Yeah
Sadly this looks like MCB /small town tops
Which is pretty obvious for a jonin pior Konohamaru


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jan 18, 2018)

Boreruto feats have been very underwhelming so far

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2018)

probably because alot of people hated when Naruto got all Megazordy and the creators wanted to make it more slice of life down to earth ninjas using small scale attacks again.

and it's suppose to be the beginning of a series/reboot


----------



## Iwandesu (Feb 13, 2018)

Who knows 
I could accept It


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 13, 2018)

The World said:


> probably because alot of people hated when Naruto got all Megazordy and the creators wanted to make it more slice of life down to earth ninjas using small scale attacks again.
> 
> and it's suppose to be the beginning of a series/reboot



the real problem started when Uchiha started making megazord just because they are uchiha's when other ninja's couldn't even get a summon the size of their palm.

--

I'm pretty sure I'm not alone on this but Shippuden should have been the start of appearance of monstrous summons like Bunta, and you'd get the ninja family showing their trump card to square off with the bijuu's and boss summon,  so that there are good reasons they are pretty relevant for the village.

But what we got is that only the uchiha has a giant construct that they pulled out of their ass because they are uchiha's others are basically stuck at what they already had, nothing more.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Feb 14, 2018)

The power creep Naruto got was def a problem for the fanbase.

I think people enjoyed it when it was actual Ninjas having Ninja like battles.


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 15, 2018)

the powercreep was a problem because it was concentrated on a single group of people which only consist of 2 people in it. Itachi and Sauce.

It wasn't a problem when other characters started showing they can contend.

Oonoki lifting an island turtle wasn't a problem, Daidara exploding a whole city wasn't a problem, Nagato thrashing Konoha wasn't a problem, Orochimaru Summoning a giant Summon that can thrash Konoha wasn't a problem, Naruto turning into 4 tails and Thrashing a forest again wasn't a problem.

it wasn't a problem because the skill this guys are using can be spread across the board.

There are 9 bijuu host which mean if Kishi didn't rush the capture for each of them, they could have showcased an epic fight. (Which happened but in the most bullshit and runabout way)

Orochimaru's techniques are not kekai gekai and achievable by ninja's on his level - S class ninja's are appearing so it should have had large scales fights (Which never happened)

As for Nagato he was revealed to be an Uzumaki, So people expecting shit to happen with Naruto to power him up even without the bijuu (people where getting tired of Naruto only having Bijuu power ups at critical moment, Kishi failed to capitalize on it and ended up giving it to the Uchiha again)

As for Oonoki it was revealed that he has a passable Kekkai Genkai.


----------



## Glued (Feb 15, 2018)

Wind huh?

Sarutobi Hiruzen, his grandfather, could use Earth and Fire. Sarutobi Asuma, his uncle, could use Wind and Fire.

My guess is that Konohamaru must have gotten Wind from his grandmother.

A shame really, I had hoped to see a new rasengan varient.


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 15, 2018)

Ben Grimm said:


> Wind huh?
> 
> Sarutobi Hiruzen, his grandfather, could use Earth and Fire. Sarutobi Asuma, his uncle, could use Wind and Fire.
> 
> ...



I don't know if the new team has no creativity or shit but they basically are using the same shit that has appeared in Naruto.

Boruto's dojutsu is practically no different from byakugan with less art(veins) and and more black color like how Kubo draws his shit just spill the ink in every empty and white space.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 15, 2018)

Ben Grimm said:


> Wind huh?
> 
> Sarutobi Hiruzen, his grandfather, could use Earth and Fire. Sarutobi Asuma, his uncle, could use Wind and Fire.
> 
> ...


Hiruzen could use all elements.


----------



## Iwandesu (Feb 15, 2018)

Monkey sage could use literally all non kekei genkai jutsu that existed on his time aside from S ranks (which were mostly hidden)


----------



## egressmadara (Feb 15, 2018)

Was really never translated?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Feb 15, 2018)

iwandesu said:


> Monkey sage could use literally all non kekei genkai jutsu that existed on his time aside from S ranks (which were mostly hidden)


Monkey Sage Mode


----------



## Iwandesu (Feb 15, 2018)

egressmadara said:


> Was really never translated?


@Nevermind @Blade


----------



## Glued (Feb 16, 2018)

Hey guys, how high was Rogal Dorn among the Primarchs in terms of combat.


----------



## Iwandesu (Feb 22, 2018)

just banned ivach vs hst threads because apparently people were demanding it.
I mean it is nothing set on the Stone age who the fuck cares but im Just saying that any ivach threads that becomes a wank shitstorm will be insta locked


----------



## manidk (Feb 22, 2018)

Ben Grimm said:


> Hey guys, how high was Rogal Dorn among the Primarchs in terms of combat.



I don't remember Dorn being particularly known for his regular combat ability. I mean Horus, Angron, Fulgrim, The Khan, The Lion, Russ, Vulkan, Corax, Magnus, and Sanguinius are definitely above him. Probably Roboute too.  He spanked Alpharius but that's not saying much.  Probably bottom-third.  Above Alpha/Omega and Lorgar for sure.  Not sure about Mortarion, Perty, Curze, and Ferrus...

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Iwandesu (Feb 24, 2018)

Blade said:


> just noticed that we are on page 98
> 
> finally
> 
> in 3-4 months, we will finish the convo




Still page 65 for me :bmaybe

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Feb 28, 2018)

Did this site finally die out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarkTorrent (Feb 28, 2018)

OtherGalaxy said:


> Did this site finally die out



this convo did


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Feb 28, 2018)

Close enough


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Feb 28, 2018)

Oh shit, its the bishou ^ (use bro)


----------



## Iwandesu (Feb 28, 2018)

OtherGalaxy said:


> Did this site finally die out


Nah
Only cancerdome 
Also join my mafia game
Platinum is also hosting it


----------



## Iwandesu (Feb 28, 2018)

OtherGalaxy said:


> Did this site finally die out


Nah
Only cancerdome
Also join this mafia game
Platinum is also hosting it


----------



## Atem (Feb 28, 2018)

OtherGalaxy said:


> Close enough



Hey babe, haven't seen you in a while.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Atem (Feb 28, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## B Rabbit (Mar 23, 2018)

Has anyone ever read spirit circle? Just got done reading it and I am dying to talk about it. However no thread in the Akihibara section. @Xiammes @manidk


----------



## CrossTheHorizon (Mar 23, 2018)

B Rabbit said:


> Has anyone ever read spirit circle? Just got done reading it and I am dying to talk about it. However no thread in the Akihibara section. @Xiammes @manidk



I read it. Didn't like it quite as much as the writers other works, but it was still pretty damn good.


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 24, 2018)

OtherGalaxy said:


> A lot's happened man. I don't know if yall were aware but I was a complete neet when I was active here.
> 
> I'm married now and got a baby due next month. Shit's crazy.
> 
> How have you all been?



You got a bad deal man


----------



## B Rabbit (Mar 24, 2018)

Took a year off from school after I got my AA. Transfered to a higher University but when I got their hated my degree and a huge bout of depression hit me.

I'm better now. Looking to get back in August. Life is good now though I think the change in major was a needed push. Glad to see you are alright!


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Mar 24, 2018)

OtherGalaxy said:


> A lot's happened man. I don't know if yall were aware but I was a complete neet when I was active here.
> 
> I'm married now and got a baby due next month. Shit's crazy.
> 
> How have you all been?



my man! Best thing to ever happen to anyone is to become a parent and have to look out for other people, fucking hammers perspective into you like nothing else. Congrats to you and the wife dude!


----------



## Atem (Mar 24, 2018)

OtherGalaxy said:


> A lot's happened man. I don't know if yall were aware but I was a complete neet when I was active here.
> 
> I'm married now and got a baby due next month. Shit's crazy.
> 
> How have you all been?



Well, there goes that dream.

Is your wife into open relationships? I am okay with sharing you so long as I have weekends.

Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Blαck (Mar 24, 2018)

OtherGalaxy said:


> A lot's happened man. I don't know if yall were aware but I was a complete neet when I was active here.
> 
> I'm married now and got a baby due next month. Shit's crazy.
> 
> How have you all been?



OG

Just work and school


----------



## Atem (Mar 25, 2018)

Work mostly.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Mar 26, 2018)

Xiammes said:


> You got a bad deal man


Nah I'm stoked lol. Never been happier. Was in a depressive rut for years until I met her.


B Rabbit said:


> Took a year off from school after I got my AA. Transfered to a higher University but when I got their hated my degree and a huge bout of depression hit me.
> 
> I'm better now. Looking to get back in August. Life is good now though I think the change in major was a needed push. Glad to see you are alright!


That's great to hear dude! I've been chipping away at my AA over the last couple years (dropping out of high school set me back a bit and counselor screwed me up a little on what I needed to take for transfer) so I've got about a semester left on that.


The Immortal WatchDog said:


> my man! Best thing to ever happen to anyone is to become a parent and have to look out for other people, fucking hammers perspective into you like nothing else. Congrats to you and the wife dude!


It's really shaping up to be something incredible. I really need that change of perspective too, I know it's going to be the most rewarding thing. Thank you for the kind words.


Elric of Melniboné said:


> Well, there goes that dream.
> 
> Is your wife into open relationships? I am okay with sharing you so long as I have weekends.


 


Blαck said:


> OG
> 
> Just work and school


I feel you. Been on that grind for the last few years, how close are you to finishing?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Mar 26, 2018)

OtherGalaxy said:


> It's really shaping up to be something incredible. I really need that change of perspective too, I know it's going to be the most rewarding thing. Thank you for the kind words.



It's gonna be incredible, pants shittingly terrifying, there's gonna be a lot of heart ache and a lot of stress and from sources you didn't even think were capable of making you stress but the moments of joy and fatherly pride? aww fuck yeah! That moment when your kid intuitively recognizes you? that feeling you get when you realize something trusts you so completely and without question to just fall asleep and feel safe in a scary world is gonna be awesome man.

Plus, the look in their eyes when they start to discover new things, feel curious, when you see their mind working behind those little eyes..shit man, its all worth it. congratulations dude

Best of luck to you and yours if I don't see you before you end up sleeping 2 hours a day for the next two years


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 26, 2018)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> Best of luck to you and yours if I don't see you before you end up sleeping 2 hours a day for the next two years



that's if he can even get any sleep


----------



## Blαck (Mar 26, 2018)

OtherGalaxy said:


> I feel you. Been on that grind for the last few years, how close are you to finishing?



Like 2 semesters, kinda took a break for work


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Mar 27, 2018)

shade0180 said:


> that's if he can even get any sleep



Now, now let's not scare the shit out of him, let him have a little hope


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Mar 29, 2018)

Didnt know IRL was that hard back then OG

Nice to see how well its going now though, after finding true love

Gwyn is gonna be devastated


----------



## Sablés (Mar 30, 2018)

OG's a family man. Goddamn


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 30, 2018)

I haven't watched all of it, but what I have was really impressive.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Mar 31, 2018)

Honestly totally worth it.

I think the first trimester was a lot harder on her than the third so far (not that it's been easy but comparatively speaking).


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Mar 31, 2018)

OtherGalaxy said:


> Honestly totally worth it.
> 
> I think the first trimester was a lot harder on her than the third so far (not that it's been easy but comparatively speaking).



Yeah it is man!

morning sickness, first hormone changes and shit? Pregnancy does weird stuff to you, turned my sister in laws hair red for some reason 

well reddish. Late night OBD lurking while you guys try and put the kid down will be a think most likely. I'll try and make my posts entertaining


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Mar 31, 2018)

OtherGalaxy said:


> A lot's happened man. I don't know if yall were aware but I was a complete neet when I was active here.
> 
> I'm married now and got a baby due next month. Shit's crazy.
> 
> How have you all been?


Graduated Uni, studied further to acquire license...
Now sitting in front of a computer much more than ever...
Currently working as a design engineer for a jap company.
10-12 hours in front of my pc is fair game and travel time to office is usually 3-4 hours (back and forth).
So, while i do not consider myself a neet before even while i was active, i'm probably not much better now.
Lol.
Oh well, at least i'm getting paid for sitting in front of my pc now. Guess that's one off my bucket list.


----------



## manidk (Mar 31, 2018)

OtherGalaxy said:


> A lot's happened man. I don't know if yall were aware but I was a complete neet when I was active here.
> 
> I'm married now and got a baby due next month. Shit's crazy.
> 
> How have you all been?



My dude.

That's fucking dope, I'm happy for you.  Never really wanted kids myself but I can appreciate the people who are willing to take on that challenge.

I myself haven't been posting much because I basically had to rebuild my social life over the past two years after being on the bad end of a 9-year relationship ending.  

But life is good now.  Good friends and music helped a lot.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## manidk (Mar 31, 2018)

B Rabbit said:


> Has anyone ever read spirit circle? Just got done reading it and I am dying to talk about it. However no thread in the Akihibara section. @Xiammes @manidk





CrossTheHorizon said:


> I read it. Didn't like it quite as much as the writers other works, but it was still pretty damn good.



I echo this sentiment.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 31, 2018)

oohh 100 page now.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 4, 2018)

Konohamaru's Rasengan turned the fused White Zetsu into fine dust.


----------



## CrossTheHorizon (Apr 4, 2018)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Konohamaru's Rasengan turned the fused White Zetsu into fine dust.



There are still Zetsu around?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 4, 2018)

CrossTheHorizon said:


> There are still Zetsu around?


Yeah, some stragglers apparently that all fused into larger, more powerful, and stupider monsters with three heads. Most got oneshotted by Sasuke's Amaterasu, but one escaped and Team 7 had issues beating it with the final blow being Konohamaru's Rasengan.


----------



## CrossTheHorizon (Apr 4, 2018)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Yeah, some stragglers apparently that all fused into larger, more powerful, and stupider monsters with three heads. Most got oneshotted by Sasuke's Amaterasu, but one escaped and Team 7 had issues beating it with the final blow being Konohamaru's Rasengan.



Huh. While that's neat, don't those things hold a bunch of data or whatever pertaining to the Wood Style? Feels like they should have caught them.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 4, 2018)

CrossTheHorizon said:


> Huh. While that's neat, don't those things hold a bunch of data or whatever pertaining to the Wood Style? Feels like they should have caught them.


I don't recall, though this Zetsu was capable of at least 3 elements (Fire, Wind, Lightning), though it used them shoddily just shooting blasts of each out of each mouth.

Apparently in the manga Moegi somehow has Mokuton techniques.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 5, 2018)

Is that rookies in your sig @MusubiKazesaru ?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 5, 2018)

B Rabbit said:


> Is that rookies in your sig @MusubiKazesaru ?


It's Major. Rookies' art style is totally different.


I watched the anime in pretty record time some years ago and enjoyed it and recently rewatched it, partially because I just wanted to and partially because Major 2nd (sequel about the MC's son) is airing this season.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 5, 2018)




----------



## Kaaant (Apr 6, 2018)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Yeah, some stragglers apparently that all fused into larger, more powerful, and stupider monsters with three heads. Most got oneshotted by Sasuke's Amaterasu, but one escaped and Team 7 had issues beating it with the final blow being Konohamaru's Rasengan.



What the fuck. What a joke that that's hashirama's legacy


----------



## Es (Apr 9, 2018)

Link removed

Link removed


Doing SRW rp someone here interested?


----------



## Es (Apr 10, 2018)

does anyone even post here?


----------



## LazyWaka (Apr 10, 2018)

once upon a time yes.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Apr 10, 2018)

Wasn'tthis the cancerdomes convo?

presumably the riff raff who then occupied it were sent packing when the cancerdome was euthanized?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 10, 2018)

Technically this thread can be replaced in another few posts.


----------



## Sablés (Apr 10, 2018)

Thread tanked because HST's finished.

Well OP's is still on but nobody cares.


MusubiKazesaru said:


> Technically this thread can be replaced in another few posts.


Do it then


----------



## Es (Apr 10, 2018)

lmao

People just now stopped caring about the HST?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 10, 2018)

Es said:


> lmao
> 
> People just now stopped caring about the HST?


More like once Naruto ended.


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 10, 2018)

well final post


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 10, 2018)

So either someone make a new Convo thread or this is it for this convo.


----------



## Es (Apr 10, 2018)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> More like once Naruto ended.


People still care about naruto?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 10, 2018)

Es said:


> People still care about naruto?


I’m talking about when it was still going, obviously.


----------



## Es (Apr 10, 2018)

My point stands


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 10, 2018)

Es said:


> My point stands


Yes, because the series the forum we’re on is named after was never relevant.


----------



## LazyWaka (Apr 10, 2018)

Activity technically spiked again when the boruto series started but it ended up being to boring to even hate on. The Latter parts of Naruto may have been stupid, but it was still entertaining (even if only in a "so bad its good" kind of way.)


----------



## Es (Apr 10, 2018)

jfc Im out of it for a while for a while & narutoes becomes even more disliked

Bring back the Gundam section make it a mecha one btw


----------



## manidk (Apr 10, 2018)

So are we just gonna keep this ancient convo thread alive or can we nuke it from orbit and begin anew?


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 11, 2018)

manidk said:


> So are we just gonna keep this ancient convo thread alive or can we nuke it from orbit and begin anew?


make a new one..


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Apr 11, 2018)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Yes, because the series the forum we’re on is named after was never relevant.



It was only relevant as a source of unintentional comedy


----------



## LazyWaka (Apr 11, 2018)

Assuming it's not just a mistrans, we might be getting a Naruto dragon king vs fairy tail dragon king thread sometime in the future.


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 11, 2018)

Boruto can't duplicate any equipment with bunshin like Naruto does?

 I mean why would he need the arm to be equip to the bunshin when it should be replicated with it.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 14, 2018)

Still going.. till the ends of times

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 14, 2018)

yo byrd welcome back.

 so where did you go to?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 15, 2018)

Byrd said:


> Still going.. till the ends of times


Your knocking weakened enough to fill the page count, though


----------



## Es (Apr 15, 2018)

Link removed

byrd

post in my rp


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 18, 2018)

This thread will probably never be popular again.

Boruto is not getting Naruto level attention.

Bleach was done before ir even ended.

One Piece convos are primarily reddit/Oro/twitter. No one really is going to come and spark a convo. If anything we are more of an OBD manga rec thread.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Es (Apr 18, 2018)

B Rabbit said:


> This thread will probably never be popular again.
> 
> Boruto is not getting Naruto level attention.
> 
> ...


Maybe we can get ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) to actually read GOOD shit

And fuck making it whorely manga

its a debate fourm for fiction imo


----------



## Blαck (Apr 18, 2018)

B Rabbit said:


> This thread will probably never be popular again.
> 
> Boruto is not getting Naruto level attention.
> 
> ...



Guess we can start here, toss out some recommendations


----------



## Es (Apr 18, 2018)

Getter Robo

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Es (Apr 18, 2018)

ffs


----------



## Kaaant (Apr 18, 2018)

Eternal knocking 5ever


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 18, 2018)

I meant series people will actually want to read.  not your edgy fanboy material.

It goes without saying, Promise Neverland is really good.


----------



## Es (Apr 19, 2018)

B Rabbit said:


> I meant series people will actually want to read.  not your edgy fanboy material.
> 
> It goes without saying, Promise Neverland is really good.


>Edgy fanboy material
>HST fan

Kill yourself

Reactions: Funny 3 | Friendly 1 | Ningen 1


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Apr 20, 2018)

> Getter Robo
> Edgy

Might have taken that more seriously if you didnt have a Law-ava

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 21, 2018)

I mean the cancerdome died 5 years ago or something

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 21, 2018)

if you guys can get this to a 100 pages i will make a new convo (lol)

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 21, 2018)

er this is the 102 page for me?


----------



## Iwandesu (Apr 21, 2018)

shade0180 said:


> er this is the 102 page for me?


68 for me


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 21, 2018)

iwandesu said:


> 68 for me


I'm using the 20 post per page.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 21, 2018)

iwandesu said:


> 68 for me


20 per page is the regular rate so yeah this one has made it.


----------



## Es (Apr 22, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Apr 23, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Es (Apr 24, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## LazyWaka (Apr 27, 2018)

So they brought Ao back just to kill him again without even explaining how he survived in the first place.

If they wanted to get their point across that they kill their incompetent underlings they could have just used that old guy who Kashin pointlessly killed earlier.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 27, 2018)

oh you're talking about Boruto.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Apr 28, 2018)

LazyWaka said:


> So they brought Ao back just to kill him again without even explaining how he survived in the first place.
> 
> If they wanted to get their point across that they kill their incompetent underlings they could have just used that old guy who Kashin pointlessly killed earlier.



and I like how people are defending this kind of writting with "it doesn't matter" and "the animu will explain it"


----------



## Sablés (Apr 28, 2018)

DarkTorrent said:


> and I like how people are defending this kind of writting with "it doesn't matter" and "the animu will explain it"


Wait. Ao? Wasn't that the mist dude? He died?


----------



## DarkTorrent (Apr 28, 2018)

Sablés said:


> Wait. Ao? Wasn't that the mist dude? He died?



yep

he was in the Alliance HQ together with Ino's and Shika's dads when it was nuked with a Jubidama

that was the last time we saw him in Naruto

then he turns up in Boruto alive as a fucking 'cyborg' working for the villain organization, without his byakugan or ability to sense chakra, without any explanation for... anything really, except for who made him into the "cyborg"


----------



## Sablés (Apr 28, 2018)

DarkTorrent said:


> yep
> 
> he was in the Alliance HQ together with Ino's and Shika's dads when it was nuked with a Jubidama
> 
> ...


Damn, I just remembered Shikaku died. He was pretty cool.

That writing though. I see Naruto's still got it.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Apr 28, 2018)

Sablés said:


> Damn, I just remembered Shikaku died. He was pretty cool.
> 
> That writing though. I see Naruto's still got it.



it's Boruto now

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 28, 2018)

Sablés said:


> Damn, I just remembered Shikaku died. He was pretty cool.
> 
> That writing though. I see Naruto's still got it.


They traded Shikaku and Inoichi for Inoji and Shikadai


----------



## Spy_Smasher (May 16, 2018)

Hey, guys. Is there an up-to-date & GENERALLY agreed upon Marvel comics tier list that you guys keep? My search-fu has failed me.


----------



## B Rabbit (May 16, 2018)

The best thing we have is the MCU tier list. Nothing else that keeps updated afaik.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (May 16, 2018)

B Rabbit said:


> The best thing we have is the MCU tier list. Nothing else that keeps updated afaik.


Could you link me? Sorry to be a pain.


----------



## B Rabbit (May 16, 2018)

Spy_Smasher said:


> Could you link me? Sorry to be a pain.


----------



## Spy_Smasher (May 16, 2018)

Thanks, man.


----------



## Blαck (May 16, 2018)

Spy_Smasher said:


> Hey, guys. Is there an up-to-date & GENERALLY agreed upon Marvel comics tier list that you guys keep? My search-fu has failed me.


try blades thread about comic feats in the metadome. Im sure someone could throw together a decent tier list


----------



## manidk (May 19, 2018)

I hate moving.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Sablés (May 19, 2018)

manidk said:


> I hate moving.


Haven't done it in years. Finally got out of Texas?


----------



## AgentAAA (May 19, 2018)

Just finished up Jojo part 4, looking for new series to watch. any recommendations from you dudes?


----------



## B Rabbit (May 19, 2018)

Where are you moving too @manidk

Also part 4 is easily thr best part @AgentAAA


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 19, 2018)

AgentAAA said:


> Just finished up Jojo part 4, looking for new series to watch. any recommendations from you dudes?


What sort of thing are you looking for?


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 16, 2018)

What was the general consensus for Kaguya when she appeared. Was there any hints before about her?


----------



## LazyWaka (Jun 16, 2018)

Madara told us about her roughly 40 chapters prior to her appearing, but that was about it.


----------



## Kaaant (Jun 19, 2018)

It was total bullshit.


----------



## Rax (Jun 24, 2018)

Hey, any MHA fans willing to do a video with me?

I wanna make Character Vs Character discussion videos for my channel

Acheron is stronger than Mythix Bloom


The first match I want to do is Magna (BC) Vs Bakugou (MHA)


----------



## LazyWaka (Jun 28, 2018)

So I've had kingdom hearts 1.5 for years but never watched the 358/2 days video (and never played the game for it either).

I was bored last night and decided just to watch it thinking it would be a good way to kill the evening.

That fucking ending man.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CrossTheHorizon (Jun 28, 2018)

LazyWaka said:


> So I've had kingdom hearts 1.5 for years but never watched the 358/2 days video (and never played the game for it either).
> 
> I was bored last night and decided just to watch it thinking it would be a good way to kill the evening.
> 
> That fucking ending man.



Yeeeep.

Being Roxas is suffering. Being friends with Roxas is suffering.

Hell, he actually makes being Sora even more suffering.

Every game where Sora is not an acting force is sad as fuck.


----------



## LazyWaka (Jun 28, 2018)

I don't feel like bashing the overly long tutorial session in kh2 anymore.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Byrd (Jun 29, 2018)

This has gotta be a record lol

2 years :lol


----------



## LazyWaka (Jun 29, 2018)

lets see if we can go for 3.


----------



## manidk (Jun 30, 2018)

I'd rather go for 0 at this point, honestly.


----------



## Santí (Jul 3, 2018)

Rax said:


> Hey, any MHA fans willing to do a video with me?
> 
> I wanna make Character Vs Character discussion videos for my channel
> 
> ...



Jesus Christ, Red Hero.


----------



## Rax (Jul 3, 2018)

Santi said:


> Jesus Christ, Red Hero.


he says after revealing his ogre girl fetish


----------



## Santí (Jul 3, 2018)

Rax said:


> he says after revealing his ogre girl fetish



I’d bombard you with the blessings if I wasn’t at work right now


----------



## Atem (Jul 3, 2018)

Rax said:


> he says after revealing his ogre girl fetish



Way to Raigen it, Red.


----------



## Null (Jul 8, 2018)

Damn this thread still pinned?


----------



## LazyWaka (Jul 8, 2018)

We're working on it.


----------



## Byrd (Jul 8, 2018)

hehehehe....

I love how the title truly fits this thread


----------



## LazyWaka (Sep 18, 2018)

I totally forgot that Re-Animated was a thing.


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 19, 2018)

Why does that look so familiar?


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 19, 2018)

How's Eden Zero doing? @Rax


----------



## Rax (Sep 19, 2018)

B Rabbit said:


> How's Eden Zero doing? @Rax


Good .

So is FT


----------



## Edward Nygma (Sep 27, 2018)

Am I high, or did the "Show Ignored" button disappear?


----------



## Mider T (Oct 1, 2018)

Yeah it's gone.  Ignore is like super ignore now.


----------



## LazyWaka (Oct 1, 2018)

The forum forces you to commit to your choice to ignore people now.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 7, 2018)

In Boruto there's a giant snake named Garaga who has the ability to spit out some sort of liquid from its mouth that can petrify even someone as large as Chouchou in her in Chou Baika no Jutsu size.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Oct 14, 2018)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> In Boruto there's a giant snake named Garaga who has the ability to spit out some sort of liquid from its mouth that can petrify even someone as large as Chouchou in her in Chou Baika no Jutsu size.



and Boreruto just summoned him (a boss summon) on his first try


----------



## Lurko (Oct 21, 2018)

DarkTorrent said:


> and Boreruto just summoned him (a boss summon) on his first try


Boruto is just like Minato,he dosen't need need clones to be a genius.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 21, 2018)

What’s ridiculous is they’re still pushing 4 clones Boruto despite everything. Hell he can summon them again as long as he doesn’t go over that number.


----------



## Lurko (Oct 21, 2018)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> What’s ridiculous is they’re still pushing 4 clones Boruto despite everything. Hell he can summon them again as long as he doesn’t go over that number.


I meant he dosen't a 100 clones to help him or all that chackra to help him out.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Oct 21, 2018)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> I meant he dosen't a 100 clones to help him or all that chackra to help him out.



That's the point?

Nardo needed to use all of the Kn0 chakra to summon a boss summon, and he could do 2k clones by that point

Now Boruto who can't even make more than 4 clones is summoning boss summons on the first try without any problems

lol

The anime doesn't care about consistency with the original series, they don't care about chakra capacities and the like, they do what they want


----------



## Lurko (Oct 21, 2018)

DarkTorrent said:


> That's the point?
> 
> Nardo needed to use all of the Kn0 chakra to summon a boss summon, and he could do 2k clones by that point
> 
> ...


Yeah but we only get Borutu manga a month so we got the anime bs but Boruto killing Momo is pure Bs.


----------



## Tom Servo (Oct 21, 2018)

Has the Boruto series been picking up at all? I think I kind've took a short break with the episodes focusing on ChoCho


----------



## Alita (Oct 23, 2018)

DarkTorrent said:


> That's the point?
> 
> Nardo needed to use all of the Kn0 chakra to summon a boss summon, and he could do 2k clones by that point
> 
> ...



Or it could just be that boruto is more skilled and adept at using and learning jutsu than part 1 Naruto was. He already knew multiple elemental jutsu, chakra control, could unlock his eye power, and shadow clones before he even became a genin (He was still in the academy.).


----------



## Alita (Oct 23, 2018)

BTW if anyone has a pokemon (ultra) sun or moon game I got a extra zekrom/reshiram code if anyone wants it. 

It's A869YK8AASRHNP3P


----------



## shade0180 (Oct 24, 2018)

Alita54 said:


> Or it could just be that boruto is more skilled and adept at using and learning jutsu than part 1 Naruto was. He already knew multiple elemental jutsu, chakra control, could unlock his eye power, and shadow clones before he even became a genin (He was still in the academy.).




Chakra control wouldn't help if the chakra discrepancy is like 2000 vs 4

 that's like asking sakura to fire more bijudama than Naruto ever did because her control is far more superb compared to Naruto who only rely on chakra quantity.


----------



## LazyWaka (Oct 24, 2018)

Alita54 said:


> Or it could just be that boruto is more skilled and adept at using and learning jutsu than part 1 Naruto was. He already knew multiple elemental jutsu, chakra control, could unlock his eye power, and shadow clones before he even became a genin (He was still in the academy.).



Skill has nothing to do with it. I mean goddamn, the freaking manga explanation that was linked trying to justify this uses clone number as an actual reference point meaning that Bolts chakra control/skill shouldn't be enough to overcome the sheer difference in chakra capacity given he still cant make as many clones in spite of that.


----------



## Alita (Oct 24, 2018)

LazyWaka said:


> Skill has nothing to do with it. I mean goddamn, the freaking manga explanation that was linked trying to justify this uses clone number as an actual reference point meaning that Bolts chakra control/skill shouldn't be enough to overcome the sheer difference in chakra capacity given he still cant make as many clones in spite of that.



Don't people like jiraiya, tsunade, adult konohamaru and so on have less charka in general than part 1 Naruto drawing on kyuubi? In yet they can summon creatures on the scale of gamabunta. So I've always been of the belief that skill/chakra molding matters more than capacity.


----------



## LazyWaka (Oct 24, 2018)

Alita54 said:


> Don't people like *jiraiya, tsunade*, adult konohamaru and so on have less charka in general than part 1 Naruto drawing on kyuubi? In yet they can summon creatures on the scale of gamabunta. So I've always been of the belief that skill/chakra molding matters more than capacity.



Based on what?

As for Konohamaru, the toad he summoned didn't appear to be boss summon sized.


----------



## shade0180 (Oct 24, 2018)

Alita54 said:


> Don't people like jiraiya, tsunade, adult konohamaru and so on have less charka in general than part 1 Naruto drawing on kyuubi? In yet they can summon creatures on the scale of gamabunta. So I've always been of the belief that skill/chakra molding matters more than capacity.



Jiraiya barely summoned gamabunta through out the series he had summoned him like 2 or 3 times.

Most of the time he opt to summon a much weaker and smaller toads.

Also no amount of molding should help when the capacity has thousand or so in difference.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 25, 2018)

Summoning bosses doesn't take nearly as much chakra as 1,000 clones.  There was a reason Taijuu Kage Bunshin was forbidden.


----------



## Adamant soul (Oct 25, 2018)

Mider Transylvania said:


> Summoning bosses doesn't take nearly as much chakra as 1,000 clones.  There was a reason Taijuu Kage Bunshin was forbidden.



> Naruto straight up wasn't able to summon Gamabunta without getting chakra from Kyuubi, he could only summon the smaller toads.
> He was however able to make 1000 clones entirely on his own multiple times, without any help from Kyuubi. 

So yeah it absolutely does take more chakra to summon a boss than it takes to make 1000 clones, that's blatantly shown to us through Naruto.

Christ fucking Kakashi can make a ton of clones while exhausted and he admits that Naruto has more chakra than him. Kage Bunshin obviously wasn't forbidden because of the amount of chakra it takes to do it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manidk (Oct 29, 2018)

-Soshite, toki wa ugoki dasu-

-Time flows again for this convo-


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 29, 2018)

To be honest a new convo would have started with this post count but there's no point.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Nov 5, 2018)

Still on this convo

Truly the dome has degraded to shit


----------



## Lurko (Nov 5, 2018)

Rax has invaded the Db section.


----------



## Byrd (Nov 9, 2018)

It still exists lol lol


----------



## LazyWaka (Nov 16, 2018)

So I just platinum'd spyro 1 for the reignited trilogy, and I got to say, aside from the fact that it gave a ton of material for furry ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), it was a lot of fun. It looked great and gave a lot more character to the dragons that you rescue.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LazyWaka (Dec 15, 2018)

I tried talking about the spyro remake but no one seemed interested.


----------



## B Rabbit (Dec 15, 2018)

I was. However, I still don't have a system to play it.

Always thought Spyro was better than Crash.


----------



## LazyWaka (Dec 15, 2018)

I prefer Crash honestly.


----------



## shade0180 (Dec 15, 2018)

LazyWaka said:


> I prefer Crash honestly.


same here.

 also Spyro reboot didn't help spyro as much.


----------



## LazyWaka (Dec 15, 2018)

Anyone else going to get CTR Nitro Fueled?


----------



## CrossTheHorizon (Dec 15, 2018)

LazyWaka said:


> Anyone else going to get CTR Nitro Fueled?



Absolutely. That game was the one me and my siblings played with our dad on his days off. My favorite childhood gaming memories right there.


----------



## LazyWaka (Dec 15, 2018)

I wonder if the game will favor speedsters like the original or if they'll balance it more.


----------



## B Rabbit (Dec 16, 2018)

Watching Yu-Gi-Oh for the first time with the dub.

Is it bad that Kaiba I find is pretty cool.


----------



## Adamant soul (Dec 16, 2018)

B Rabbit said:


> Watching Yu-Gi-Oh for the first time with the dub.
> 
> Is it bad that Kaiba I find is pretty cool.



I think most people felt that way, he's an asshole sure but he has his redeeming qualities.


----------



## B Rabbit (Dec 16, 2018)

The way he hacked the computers was kinda dope tbh.


----------



## LazyWaka (Dec 17, 2018)

One of the reasons I prefer crash over spyro is do to the salt it gives let's players.  Especially the first game.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 17, 2018)

B Rabbit said:


> The way he hacked the computers was kinda dope tbh.


----------



## SkolisUr (Dec 18, 2018)

Nothing wrong with a bit of Kaiba, the guy was probably the better main character let’s be honest.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## LazyWaka (Dec 23, 2018)

I wonder if they're aware that there's already a series out there called Samurai 7.


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Dec 23, 2018)

That and the 47 ronin gets a reboot every year in some form of media.

There's even a movie with Chris Prat and Denzel Washington


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 23, 2018)

LazyWaka said:


> I wonder if they're aware that there's already a series out there called Samurai 7.


You think?


----------



## B Rabbit (Dec 23, 2018)

I wish Kishi would take a legit break and look back at what went right and wrong for Naruto. So he can legit come back with a good manga.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 24, 2018)

B Rabbit said:


> I wish Kishi would take a legit break and look back at what went right and wrong for Naruto. So he can legit come back with a good manga.


I mean he took his time to come up with this one, though it seems like he's avoiding doing art himself. The weekly schedule seems to have taken a toll on him.


----------



## 1337RedGlitchFox (Jan 10, 2019)

whats the difference between this place and the other convo place?


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 10, 2019)

this place is stuck in a time loop and that place isn't?


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## 1337RedGlitchFox (Jan 10, 2019)

shade0180 said:


> this place is stuck in a time loop and that place isn't?



Can I change history here and get myself an obd award by copying everything Crimsoon Dragoon says before he ever says it?


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 10, 2019)

maybe?


----------



## GoldenHeart (Jan 10, 2019)

1337RedGlitchFox said:


> Can I change history here and get myself an obd award by copying everything Crimsoon Dragoon says before he ever says it?


If what you want is an OBD award you should copy Blade


----------



## 1337RedGlitchFox (Jan 10, 2019)

GoldenHeart said:


> If what you want is an OBD award you should copy Blade


I came here a while back, i recall CD being a legendary member for a year sometime ago.
or was it crimson king?



or zetta? idek. all of you have some sort of red aesthetic.


----------



## Hardcore (Jan 11, 2019)

this was one of the most active convos back in the day


----------



## 1337RedGlitchFox (Jan 11, 2019)

What happened was the thread got eternally knocked.

Goddamnit Jiro.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 11, 2019)

Well tbh this thread technically has passed the number for a new one, but there's little point.


----------



## 1337RedGlitchFox (Jan 11, 2019)

if a new thread is named.

Let me name it......... 


I promise it wont be a waifu themed name.


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 12, 2019)

1337RedGlitchFox said:


> if a new thread is named.
> 
> Let me name it.........
> 
> ...



you actually can do that since last year, no one just cared to do it.


----------



## GoldenHeart (Jan 12, 2019)

1337RedGlitchFox said:


> Let me name it.........
> 
> 
> I promise it wont be a waifu themed name.


Coming from you a waifu themed name is probably not the worst thing you could come up with


----------



## 1337RedGlitchFox (Jan 12, 2019)

GoldenHeart said:


> Coming from you a waifu themed name is probably not the worst thing you could come up with


What are you implying? 

What are you insinuating?

I am a pure and holy person.


----------



## manidk (Jan 17, 2019)

Nothing pure or holy exists in this land.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jan 17, 2019)

We purged it long ago.


----------



## manidk (Jan 18, 2019)

Burned the crops and salted the earth.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jan 18, 2019)

Killed the women and children.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 20, 2019)

Boruto has enough chakra for boss level give or take summon, but can't do more than 4 Kage Bunshin huh?

Also that Garaga vs giant Akuta fight was probably the first blatant use of bad CGi I've seen in a Naruto production which tends to be 2D.


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 20, 2019)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> oruto has enough chakra for boss level give or take summon, but can't do more than 4 Kage Bunshin huh?



Yea, which is blatantly bullshit considering Nardo can do 1000 and can't summon Bunta and needs the kyuubi's chakra to do it.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 20, 2019)

shade0180 said:


> Yea, which is blatantly bullshit considering Nardo can do 1000 and can't summon Bunta and needs the kyuubi's chakra to do it.


The boss summon chakra requirement was always weird to be honest.

I mean to be fair to Boruto at least, Hiruzen was in a similar position where he could summon Enma just fine, but wanted to limit himself to very few or no Kage Bunshin. Not that it's the same thing since Hiruzen was nerfed by age. I doubt the whole thing is just size-based either given that it's more difficult to summon Fukusaku and Shima than it is to summon Gamabunta.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jan 20, 2019)

Well its not really bs. When you split off into clones you're giving them small fractions of your health. Unlike Boss Summoms which is alot of chakra but not makimg yourself weaker.


----------



## LazyWaka (Jan 20, 2019)

Where was it said that you give clones your health?


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 20, 2019)

B Rabbit said:


> Well its not really bs. When you split off into clones you're giving them small fractions of your health. Unlike Boss Summoms which is alot of chakra but not makimg yourself weaker.


who said clones make you weaker.


----------



## Hardcore (Jan 22, 2019)

shade0180 said:


> Yea, which is blatantly bullshit considering Nardo can do 1000 and can't summon Bunta and needs the kyuubi's chakra to do it.



he could summon bunta without the kyuubi's chakra tho

initially it didn't work out for him not for chakra reasons, he always summoned him under real danger


----------



## 1337RedGlitchFox (Jan 22, 2019)

arent clones just splitting your chakra pool?

The maths weird. 

With the math, borutos pool is good enough to be divided by 5s and be fine. 
That same pool is good enough to summon A giant Frog.


----------



## LazyWaka (Jan 25, 2019)

Apparently this coming chapter can be summed up as

Naruto and delta start fighting

delta pins Naruto and has him screaming

Turns out Naruto was just faking it while trying to get info out of her

real fight starts as a cliffhanger.

If this was a weekly chapter this amount of content wouldn't be so bad. But as a monthly the pacing is still awful.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Jan 25, 2019)

LazyWaka said:


> Apparently this coming chapter can be summed up as
> 
> Naruto and delta start fighting
> 
> ...



it's retarded and a waste of time

the whole "Imma pretend to be weak in hopes she starts bragging" is completely imbecilic

and the cqc exchange for the most part was completely primitive and uninspired, just basic shit that doesn't need to be dragged through so many panels

you could seriously cut out 80% of the chapter and nothing changes


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Jan 25, 2019)

There's a trend of established mangakas using basically amateurs to continue their mangas.

Mashima and that ningen that makes the new FT arc
Toriyama and Toyotaro
Kishimoto and the Boruto guy.

Couldn't they at least get someone that was talented enough to be a published mangaka on their own merit?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 25, 2019)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> There's a trend of established mangakas using basically amateurs to continue their mangas.
> 
> Mashima and that ningen that makes the new FT arc
> Toriyama and Toyotaro
> ...


Kishimoto is getting another assistant to draw his new series too


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Jan 25, 2019)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Kishimoto is getting another assistant to draw his new series too



I hope is someone that knows how to necks are supposed to be drawn.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 25, 2019)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> I hope is someone that knows how to necks are supposed to be drawn.


The art style in the PV evoked Kishimoto more than Ikitani's art.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jan 30, 2019)

Wow, 3 years.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 30, 2019)

what are you doing back here?


----------



## Hardcore (Jan 30, 2019)

lolzenath

you're supposed to be deader than i was


----------



## Tacocat (Jan 31, 2019)

*"MSBD Convo #54: Eternal Knocking!!!!"*

"Discussion in '' started by , ."

Is Byrd prophetic or something?


----------



## B Rabbit (Jan 31, 2019)

Just keep it going in my opinion.


----------



## manidk (Feb 20, 2019)

Yeah at this point it doesn't matter.


----------



## Mabel Gleeful (Feb 24, 2019)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> Wow, 3 years.


Toriko was so much wasted potential in my opinion


----------



## DarkTorrent (Feb 24, 2019)

This convo will outlive us all


----------



## LazyWaka (Feb 24, 2019)

How long before it becomes sapient and goes Skynet on us?


----------



## CrossTheHorizon (Feb 24, 2019)

LazyWaka said:


> How long before it becomes sapient and goes Skynet on us?



An OBD thread?

If it goes sentient it'll just die again out of sheer spite and apathy.


----------



## Bontakun (Feb 25, 2019)

The NF-chans have presented themselves for your enjoyment and vote!


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 2, 2019)

Didn't the latest chapter pretty much proved that Naruto still have access to the other tailed beast?

 Yoton Rasenshuriken is the shit he could use because of the 4 tails.


----------



## LazyWaka (Mar 2, 2019)

Did anyone here even think he lost it? We just got annoyed at him never using the other bijuus powers despite supposedly still having them.


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 2, 2019)

LazyWaka said:


> Did anyone here even think he lost it? We just got annoyed at him never using the other bijuus powers despite supposedly still having them.


there are posters who did like Divell.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 2, 2019)

I recall the Bijuu promising to help him out whenever he needs it. His inner plane or whatever you want to call where Kyuubi is is where the Bijuu's new meeting place is and they keep a little chakra in there so that they can appear and they allow Naruto access to their powers.


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 2, 2019)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I recall the Bijuu promising to help him out whenever he needs it. His inner plane or whatever you want to call where Kyuubi is is where the Bijuu's new meeting place is and they keep a little chakra in there so that they can appear and they allow Naruto access to their powers.


Yea, it is. But most of the people from other community ignore it and just says he lost this along with his other power given by Hagoromo.


----------



## Hardcore (Mar 2, 2019)

so, I hear boruto is the official continuation to naruto, despite kishi not being the author?


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 2, 2019)

Hardcore said:


> so, I hear boruto is the official continuation to naruto, despite kishi not being the author?


yea it is, it also fucked naruto up more than the original series did.

the whole premise is also 100% bullshit.


----------



## Romantic F (Mar 2, 2019)

DarkTorrent said:


> This convo will outlive us all


It'll be like that part in 2001 A Space Odyssey except replace the monolith with a computer displaying this thread.


----------



## LazyWaka (Mar 3, 2019)

So it's an irrefutable fact now.

ALL the jounin leaders in boruto fucking suck.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 3, 2019)

LazyWaka said:


> So it's an irrefutable fact now.
> 
> ALL the jounin leaders in boruto fucking suck.


Hanabi was complete garbage in this episode.


----------



## LazyWaka (Mar 3, 2019)

I was really hoping that she'd be an exception, but nope. She's trash now to.


----------



## GoldenHeart (Mar 3, 2019)

LazyWaka said:


> So it's an irrefutable fact now.
> 
> ALL the jounin leaders in boruto fucking suck.


Even Konohamaru? 
damn


----------



## LazyWaka (Mar 3, 2019)

What do you mean by "even" Konohamaru? 

He's the one that set the precedent.


----------



## GoldenHeart (Mar 3, 2019)

Pfft 
this disrespect for my nigga
one of the few cool parts of Shippuden


----------



## LazyWaka (Mar 3, 2019)

He wasn't a Jounin leader back then.


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 4, 2019)

LazyWaka said:


> So it's an irrefutable fact now.
> 
> ALL the jounin leaders in boruto fucking suck.


 probably one of the reason Anko ended up becoming a fat chick.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 14, 2019)

Happy Birthday @xenos5


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Mar 15, 2019)

@xenos5 happy birthday m8


----------



## xenos5 (Mar 15, 2019)

Superman said:


> Happy Birthday @xenos5





Claudio Swiss said:


> @xenos5 happy birthday m8



Thanks, guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GoldenHeart (Mar 15, 2019)

Happy birthday! @xenos5


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 16, 2019)

xenos5 said:


> Thanks, guys


 A bit late but happy b-day.


----------



## Atem (Mar 19, 2019)

xenos5 said:


> Thanks, guys


Happy B-Day.


----------



## Brightsteel (Mar 21, 2019)

happy birthday xeno

also i'm alive and all that


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 21, 2019)

Brightsteel said:


> also i'm alive and all that


So what's the story here?


----------



## Brightsteel (Mar 22, 2019)

shade0180 said:


> So what's the story here?



a thousand hours of Fire Emblem Fates and waning interest in vs debating as a whole. hopefully will be getting the latter back soon, can't take back the former tho


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 5, 2019)

Blade said:


> dem
> 
> burrito is trash
> 
> but adult konohomaru is dat neega


Yeah, that jobber neega.


----------



## Lurko (Apr 9, 2019)

Mitsuki and Kawaki carry Boruto.


----------



## The Runner (May 2, 2019)

Is this George Costanza


----------



## Byrd (May 13, 2019)

Wow... it still exists


----------



## LazyWaka (May 13, 2019)

It will never die.


----------



## Veggie (May 15, 2019)

Yoooooo, you nibbas google this

"Alberto el hambriento"


----------



## DarkTorrent (May 15, 2019)

LazyWaka said:


> It will never die.



what is dead may never die


----------



## Revan Reborn (May 27, 2019)

Because it is already dead.....


----------



## Xadlin (Jun 4, 2019)

wELL I feel dumbstruck

there are a convo here to

Nice! double the fun!


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 13, 2019)

Good to see this place is still alive


----------



## LazyWaka (Jun 14, 2019)

"Alive" isnt the word I would use.


----------



## kluang (Jun 26, 2019)

Either Thanos vs Papyrus


Thanos and Mashu goes Fate Gauntlets


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 27, 2019)




----------



## manidk (Jul 7, 2019)

Suh dudes


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 7, 2019)

manidk said:


> Suh dudes


wow, long time no see


----------



## TrueG 37 (Jul 7, 2019)

Mfw I click on another topic here and the site gets Thanos snapped.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 7, 2019)

Happy Birthday @Samurai Navarre . Keep your blade sharp on this day.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 7, 2019)

Double duty, Happy Birthday @Top59 ......one day you will make top 50. But don't worry about it today.


----------



## manidk (Jul 8, 2019)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> wow, long time no see



I pop in from time to time to complain about things.

Like any citizen should.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 8, 2019)

manidk said:


> I pop in from time to time to complain about things.
> 
> Like any citizen should.


complaining about things is part of OBD culture


----------



## Sengoku (Jul 11, 2019)

Quick question. Been looking at old threads lately because well nostalgia. 
Recently saw Zetta is unbanned (hooray) but this got me thinking of a particular poster who 99% of the obd posters would avoid debating simply because he was really good with words and he is a knowledgeable debater in general.
I want to say his name is Pipboy? I remember he had a vaultboy/pipboy avatar but I don't remember his name exactly. I remember he left before Zetta was infamously banned. Anyway, did he recently change it? If so, what is it now?

Thanks and hope to hear from ya.

@Fang @Crimson Dragoon @Crimson King


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 11, 2019)

Sengoku said:


> Quick question. Been looking at old threads lately because well nostalgia.
> Recently saw Zetta is unbanned (hooray) but this got me thinking of a particular poster who 99% of the obd posters would avoid debating simply because he was really good with words and he is a knowledgeable debater in general.
> I want to say his name is Pipboy? I remember he had a vaultboy/pipboy avatar but I don't remember his name exactly. I remember he left before Zetta was infamously banned. Anyway, did he recently change it? If so, what is it now?
> 
> ...


it's Pipboy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sengoku (Jul 11, 2019)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> it's Pipboy



Apparently the dropdown box didnt show up when I typed his name. Odd. Anyway, thank ya!


----------



## Crimson King (Jul 11, 2019)

For thousands of years I laid dormant


Who has disturbed my


Sengoku said:


> Quick question. Been looking at old threads lately because well nostalgia.
> Recently saw Zetta is unbanned (hooray) but this got me thinking of a particular poster who 99% of the obd posters would avoid debating simply because he was really good with words and he is a knowledgeable debater in general.
> I want to say his name is Pipboy? I remember he had a vaultboy/pipboy avatar but I don't remember his name exactly. I remember he left before Zetta was infamously banned. Anyway, did he recently change it? If so, what is it now?
> 
> ...


Pipboy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## manidk (Jul 11, 2019)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> complaining about things is part of OBD culture



You're goddamn right.

I'd tell these kids to stop playing on my lawn but honestly it doesn't seem like anyone is doing much of anything nowadays.


----------



## Imagine (Jul 17, 2019)

Shut up, Mani. Old ass


----------



## manidk (Jul 19, 2019)

Imagine said:


> Shut up, Mani. Old ass


 
Oh?  You're approaching me?  Instead of running away, you're coming right to me?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Jul 19, 2019)

you live


----------



## Imagine (Jul 20, 2019)

manidk said:


> Oh?  You're approaching me?  Instead of running away, you're coming right to me?


Nibba what


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 20, 2019)

Ur all gay.


----------



## Blade (Jul 21, 2019)

Imagine said:


> Nibba what




it's a dio brando meme


----------



## Hardcore (Jul 21, 2019)

Imagine said:


> Nibba what



low-tier weeb


----------



## Tacocat (Jul 21, 2019)

You're fired, Imagine


----------



## Imagine (Jul 22, 2019)

The animu community for JJBA is annoying so ye not surprised I've skipped most memes


----------



## manidk (Jul 23, 2019)

I thought that surely of all people Imagine would be able to pick that one up.

But alas, I see now his lack of quality is still his defining feature.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hardcore (Jul 23, 2019)

manidk said:


> I thought that surely of all people Imagine would be able to pick that one up.
> 
> But alas, I see now his lack of quality is still his defining feature.



he's always been a nerd who's into weird shit tbf


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Jul 23, 2019)

im gay


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 23, 2019)

Imagine


----------



## Imagine (Jul 24, 2019)

>Part 3 

That's why


----------



## manidk (Jul 24, 2019)

Imagine said:


> >Part 3
> 
> That's why


 
Bro we're talking about DIO here.

Doesn't matter what part ya dingus.


----------



## manidk (Jul 24, 2019)

Imagine said:


>


 
So many words in the English language and I just can't find the right ones to express how much I want to powerbomb you through a table.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## xenos5 (Jul 28, 2019)

Went to Galaxycon at Raleigh and found a vendor selling Wizyakuza art. Got myself a poster of this image  just without the logo and site name on it.

Also got FSN Archer’s dual blades with the yin yang symbols on them.

Pretty good haul I think

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## xenos5 (Jul 28, 2019)

Blade said:


> wizyakuza is one of the best fan artists out there



Which DBZ villain in the image do you think rocks a symbiote the best?


----------



## shade0180 (Jul 28, 2019)

xenos5 said:


> Which DBZ villain in the image do you think rocks a symbiote the best?


VEGETA.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jul 29, 2019)

shade0180 said:


> VEGETA.


Yeah, both of the Saiyans.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 9, 2019)

So I played a few live matches on WWE 2K19 live

I played one as Vegeta

Another as Sub Zero

I won boffum bitches


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 9, 2019)

@Nevermind I'm gonna try and see if i can also change camera angles. I didn't see anything like that while playing a match. So I'll play around with more I walk through it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manidk (Aug 20, 2019)

Just reread Kongou Banchou for shits and giggles.

It really makes NNT look worse by comparison.


----------



## manidk (Aug 22, 2019)

Back here two days later because literally what the fuck.  When the dude literally makes himself a blueprint for how to make a great manga then goes "fuck it" and makes Bleach 2.0 you just gotta wonder what's going on.

I mean, don't get me wrong, NNT was dope for quite a while and all but damn it's just completely off the rails now.

Like the biggest problem it had for so long was whatever Nakaba's idea of romance was.  It's like there was a grab bag of shitty shipping tropes and instead of blindly reaching and picking one he just dumped the bag on the table and used them all.  But whatever, I can ignore all that if you give me some explosions, cool characters, and weird powers.

But ever since about part way through the Ten Commandments arc everything has taken a nosedive.

When Escanor can't even carry the manga you know you've got a problem.


----------



## Sablés (Aug 22, 2019)

manidk said:


> Back here two days later because literally what the fuck.  When the dude literally makes himself a blueprint for how to make a great manga then goes "fuck it" and makes Bleach 2.0 you just gotta wonder what's going on.
> 
> I mean, don't get me wrong, NNT was dope for quite a while and all but damn it's just completely off the rails now.
> 
> ...


Nakaba has some whack ass vision of romance. All this grooming shit is creepy.

I know everyone talks trash about mainstream villains, but DK is legit the worst I've ever seen. Doesn't matter if it's Yhwach, Kaguya, Acno, this guy is miles shittier than all of them. Imagine your MCs and their party needing to hold back to not curbstomp the FV.


----------



## manidk (Aug 22, 2019)

On the other side of things, I am strangely enjoying Fire Force.  Didn't think it'd be any good after the train wreck that was Soul Eater's ending but it's kinda grown on me.

Ohkubo's art style certainly helps, and it doesn't really feel like he just recycled characters like some do(mashima).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manidk (Aug 23, 2019)

Sablés said:


> Nakaba has some whack ass vision of romance. All this grooming shit is creepy.
> 
> I know everyone talks trash about mainstream villains, but DK is legit the worst I've ever seen. Doesn't matter if it's Yhwach, Kaguya, Acno, this guy is miles shittier than all of them. Imagine your MCs and their party needing to hold back to not curbstomp the FV.



I want to disagree with you but yeah, the Demon King really is just fucking terrible.  His power was literally just a plot device to take away Ban's eternal life.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xadlin (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## Byrd (Aug 24, 2019)

Been enjoying Spy X Family and Chainsawman with it’s god-tier paneling


----------



## God (Aug 24, 2019)

I’ve been seeing spy x family everywhere. The name makes me think shitty romance


----------



## shade0180 (Aug 24, 2019)

Rip @Xiammes


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Aug 25, 2019)

Byrd said:


> Been enjoying Spy X Family and Chainsawman with it’s god-tier paneling


I just read Spy x Family. It's a pretty fun read and amusingly a day after I started it it won an award.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 27, 2019)

I dropped SDS after they killed off Meliodas.





















And brought him back 5 chapters later.


----------



## manidk (Aug 27, 2019)

B Rabbit said:


> I dropped SDS after they killed off Meliodas.



That shit too.

I just don't get how you go from making a straight-forward manga about a big dude kicking ass to... Whatever the fuck NNT is.

I actually stopped reading it quite a while back, I think during King and Diane's trip to the past.  Decided a month or so ago to just start over and catch up.  Reading it all at once just made the decline in quality so much more apparent.

It... It's... It's worse than everything post-Hueco Mundo Bleach.


----------



## manidk (Aug 27, 2019)

Also King's new design is absolute garbage.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Sep 4, 2019)

the decline of SDS hurts my soul

it is inconceivable that a manga could fall off THIS HARD after such a great start

I haven't been able to bring myself to read the Fodder King business


----------



## kluang (Sep 4, 2019)

OtherGalaxy said:


> the decline of SDS hurts my soul
> 
> it is inconceivable that a manga could fall off THIS HARD after such a great start
> 
> I haven't been able to bring myself to read the Fodder King business


I dropped SDS and went to Peerless Dad and Volcanic Age.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Sep 4, 2019)

I've been following it too long

Need to just see how it ends so I can go down with the ship


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 4, 2019)

@manidk  have you dropped One Piece?


----------



## shade0180 (Sep 4, 2019)

OtherGalaxy said:


> the decline of SDS hurts my soul
> 
> it is inconceivable that a manga could fall off THIS HARD after such a great start
> 
> I haven't been able to bring myself to read the Fodder King business


remind me what SDS is again.





kluang said:


> Peerless Dad and Volcanic Age.


I've been reading peerless dad too.

Also Peerless Dad is connected to the universe of red storm.

Might expect some power creep for peerless Dad.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Sep 4, 2019)

NnT/7 Deadly Sins
aka the anthem of disappointment and monument to humanity's failures


----------



## shade0180 (Sep 4, 2019)

OtherGalaxy said:


> NnT/7 Deadly Sins
> aka the anthem of disappointment and monument to humanity's failures


Right.


----------



## Blade (Sep 4, 2019)

shade0180 said:


> SDS




nanatsu no taizai = seven deadly shits


----------



## shade0180 (Sep 4, 2019)

Blade said:


> nanatsu no taizai = seven deadly shits



Well that's why I don't remember it. Also might also because I mostly remember it as NNT.

 there's also another anime called SDS which had an all female cast, IIRC. I was contemplating if it was possible for @OtherGalaxy to be watching it with his kid.


----------



## manidk (Sep 5, 2019)

B Rabbit said:


> @manidk  have you dropped One Piece?


 Fuck no.

Wano is pretty dope so far and the Kaido/BM alliance is gonna be a huge thing.


----------



## manidk (Sep 5, 2019)

OtherGalaxy said:


> the decline of SDS hurts my soul
> 
> it is inconceivable that a manga could fall off THIS HARD after such a great start



It's so hard for good manga to keep a reasonable level of quality over hundreds of chapters.

I can think of like, a handful that were or are able to do it.

JJBA, OP, SDK, Houshin Engi... RAVE stayed pretty decent I suppose.

There are obviously more but the quality/unquality ratio is pretty lopsided for sure.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 5, 2019)

@manidk 

I only ask because the Katakuri and Kidd have CoC and Law pretty much about to get it was one of your pet peeves in rhe past with everyone having it.


----------



## manidk (Sep 5, 2019)

B Rabbit said:


> @manidk
> 
> I only ask because the Katakuri and Kidd have CoC and Law pretty much about to get it was one of your pet peeves in rhe past with everyone having it.



It's a minor gripe at this point.

I guess in a manga with such a fucking gigantic cast of characters you're going to naturally have a bunch with the super rare abilities.

As long as the payoff is good and all these characters actually have a part to play in the end I'll be satisfied.


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 5, 2019)

manidk said:


> It's a minor gripe at this point.
> 
> I guess in a manga with such a fucking gigantic cast of characters you're going to naturally have a bunch with the super rare abilities.
> 
> As long as the payoff is good and all these characters actually have a part to play in the end I'll be satisfied.


Did you like Katakuri? You missed the year when everyone was obsessed with him and I don't remember of you were on the bandwagon.


----------



## manidk (Sep 5, 2019)

B Rabbit said:


> Did you like Katakuri? You missed the year when everyone was obsessed with him and I don't remember of you were on the bandwagon.



I had a lot going on so I wasn't really on here as much as in the past.

Yeah he was cool though.  Classic Oda character and all.  Weird ability, true manly man, etc. Looking forward to seeing more of him.


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 5, 2019)

Yeah man I think last I heard you graduated, moved, and still had a girl. So i hope all is still well.


----------



## manidk (Sep 5, 2019)

B Rabbit said:


> Yeah man I think last I heard you graduated, moved, and still had a girl. So i hope all is still well.



Last thing I graduated was high School in 2008 

But yeah I've moved around the same city a few times, currently got a nice spot.

The girl thing was one of things I had to deal with that kept me off of here.

All in all, big changes but life is good.


----------



## manidk (Sep 6, 2019)

Rereading Toriko now because it's been a while.  The first fight with Tommyrod is so good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sablés (Sep 6, 2019)

Catch on fire, my man(idk)


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 7, 2019)

manidk said:


> Rereading Toriko now because it's been a while.  The first fight with Tommyrod is so good.


Both of the Tommyrod fights were among my favorites.


----------



## manidk (Sep 9, 2019)

Sablés said:


> Catch on fire, my man(idk)



You'd do well to remember that the afterlife is always open for business, stables.




That being said, can Tom Brady just fucking get old already?  I'm so tired of the goddamn Patriots.


----------



## shade0180 (Sep 9, 2019)

manidk said:


> You'd do well to remember that the afterlife is always open for business, stables.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


isn't he like 42~43 this year.

 dude is probably going to play until his 50's


----------



## Byrd (Sep 10, 2019)

is this like the longest time a thread been open here


----------



## manidk (Sep 10, 2019)

shade0180 said:


> isn't he like 42~43 this year.
> 
> dude is probably going to play until his 50's


 
I sure fucking hope not.


----------



## TheGloryXros (Sep 11, 2019)

Just wondering, but is there a way to find out what calcs are & aren't accepted already in this forum??? It's been a big gripe I've had for quite awhile now.


----------



## shade0180 (Sep 11, 2019)

There's an accepted calc thread.


----------



## CrossTheHorizon (Sep 12, 2019)

Turned out to be a pretty good title


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 13, 2019)

Blade said:


> msbd convo 54 created:
> 
> april 7 - 2016


To be honest it already finished but we've just left it.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Sep 13, 2019)

a relic of simpler times


----------



## manidk (Sep 13, 2019)

Toriko vs Starjun best fight in the manga.

Yes or no?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Sep 13, 2019)

I'm obsessed with the White Demon rn

He has the same appeal that Whis did back when Whis was the strongest in db

Although White Demon's a bit cooler
Just such an unexpected design for the biggest boss of them all


----------



## Byrd (Sep 13, 2019)

Denji is literally the best protagonist jump as had in a long time lol


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 17, 2019)

I loved Starjyun vs. Toriko. 

However best fight for me was TommyRoad vs. Toriko. G shit right there.


----------



## manidk (Sep 19, 2019)

B Rabbit said:


> I loved Starjyun vs. Toriko.
> 
> However best fight for me was TommyRoad vs. Toriko. G shit right there.



The whole addition of the pre-shot routines and all that are what really gives Toriko vs Star the edge over Toriko vs Tommy for me.  It's a shame that after that Starjun is present but really not interesting besides the revelation about being Toriko's brother... Which honestly didn't seem to affect the story in any manner, kind of useless.  But as essentially the "Final Boss" of the Human World arc he's dope.



OtherGalaxy said:


> I'm obsessed with the White Demon rn
> 
> He has the same appeal that Whis did back when Whis was the strongest in db
> 
> ...



Toriko's white demon?  Yeah he's cool but I found it really strange how he's just kinda... There.  Like for a guy that can make fucking Midora tremble and essentially one-shots Acacia(not full power at the time I think but still) it's weird that he's never elaborated on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Sep 19, 2019)

He was pretty much an asspull but was such a weird one and NEO was already on such a path of bullshit that there was really no other way around him

I would really like to see more of him interacting with Toriko's other demons, and why he's so insanely powerful to begin with


----------



## manidk (Sep 19, 2019)

OtherGalaxy said:


> He was pretty much an asspull but was such a weird one and NEO was already on such a path of bullshit that there was really no other way around him
> 
> I would really like to see more of him interacting with Toriko's other demons, and why he's so insanely powerful to begin with



For sure.

Just makes me wonder about how Acacia and PAIR's plan the whole time was to make people really angry so they could damage NEO or whatever and like... What were they going to do if no one was powerful enough?

Because literally no one was powerful enough until the White Demon decided to come out and boop Acacia's snoot.

Just seems really convoluted.  Especially since NEO apparently just needed a nice meal with the homies after all that.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Sep 19, 2019)

Yeah all of that was a bit questionable


Like ah Acacia's the bad guy...but then he really isn't...and neither is NEO even though he's been torturing people for millions of years

Toriko's lucky it's raw enough to get away with these things


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 19, 2019)

The problem that escalated all those things was Toriko was rushed to its ending. So I am sure some things just never got to be worked on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 19, 2019)

Also Im sama tried killing Vivi, only for Sabo to save them. However, the news puts out Vivi is dead and Sabo is the one who killed her.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Sep 19, 2019)

world government niggas


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 19, 2019)

Can't trust them.


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 19, 2019)

Also maybe Nefetari knew secrets about the Void Century. In his private meeting with th Elder Stars he discussed it. Then they issued a Buster Call on Alabasta. 


Either or Reverie arc is still top 5 arc.


----------



## manidk (Sep 19, 2019)

OtherGalaxy said:


> Toriko's lucky it's raw enough to get away with these things



Absolutely.

The fact of the matter is that the weird build up to the Acacia being a "good" guy ending is my only real problem with the manga.

So I'm cool with it.


----------



## manidk (Sep 19, 2019)

B Rabbit said:


> Also maybe Nefetari knew secrets about the Void Century. In his private meeting with th Elder Stars he discussed it. Then they issued a Buster Call on Alabasta.
> 
> 
> Either or Reverie arc is still top 5 arc.



Better hope those ships bearing down on Mihawk have some admiral support or else the Marines are about to lose some serious manpower.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Sep 19, 2019)

manidk said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> The fact of the matter is that the weird build up to the Acacia being a "good" guy ending is my only real problem with the manga.
> 
> So I'm cool with it.



yeah Acacia being the villain after years of hyping him up as a messianic figure was pretty great, making him actually good in the end and having everyone come back kinda undercut that and how freaky NEO was


----------



## CrossTheHorizon (Sep 19, 2019)

B Rabbit said:


> Also Im sama tried killing Vivi, only for Sabo to save them. However, the news puts out Vivi is dead and Sabo is the one who killed her.



Wait what? Did I miss a chapter?


----------



## manidk (Sep 19, 2019)

OtherGalaxy said:


> yeah Acacia being the villain after years of hyping him up as a messianic figure was pretty great, making him actually good in the end and having everyone come back kinda undercut that and how freaky NEO was



Yup.

Kinda weird that Don Slime didn't pop back up considering everyone else NEO ate seemed to resurrect.

At least I think so.  I guess most of the Eight Kings died as well now that I think about it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Sep 19, 2019)

I think at the end they mention the Eight Kings retired so it seems like they came back

Jirou stayed dead but he wasn't eaten by NEO so I guess that makes sense

Don Slime is weird though


----------



## manidk (Sep 20, 2019)

OtherGalaxy said:


> I think at the end they mention the Eight Kings retired so it seems like they came back
> 
> Jirou stayed dead but he wasn't eaten by NEO so I guess that makes sense
> 
> Don Slime is weird though



I wish we could've seen more of Jirou's 100% form.  Pretty much got ganked by Acacia immediately.

Same for Don Slime.  I get he wasn't full power on account of Asarudy's body but come on.  NEO just ate everything.  Woulda been cool to see how powerful he was as opposed to just being told he was a badass.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Sep 20, 2019)

yeah NEO's one upping everything was cool to a certain point, but with Don Slime it just kinda seemed like bullshit

and Shin Jirou was a waste yeah
Though the way he went out was kinda clever and he's one of the only characters who seemed like they actually could have put NEO down since he only lost as a result of leaving Acacia's mouth free


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 21, 2019)

Was Jirou > the other Disciples at the end?


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Sep 21, 2019)

hard to say
Midora was pretty impressive by the end

I think Knocking was just perfectly suitrd to stop NEO, but Jirou's sentiments towards Acacia basically cost him the win


----------



## manidk (Sep 21, 2019)

B Rabbit said:


> Was Jirou > the other Disciples at the end?



In a vacuum, I'd say at it'd be Ichiryuu w/Don Slime>Unsealed Jirou>Midora>sealed Jirou>Ichiryuu w/o Slime.

But in reality they're probably all three so close that it's not even worth going too deep into it.

Midora and Ichiryuu can(due to ability copying and Minority World respectively) get stronger as the fight goes on whereas Jirou can probably end fights the quickest as his abilities don't require any set up.  Although I guess all three of them can just as easily throw a haymaker and destroy the planet.

Midora at his strongest in the manga is probably the most powerful in context though, as by then he had Minority World and Food Luck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manidk (Sep 22, 2019)

So where has all this Yeehaw wank come from lately?  Bleach ended years ago and I thought we put The Almighty to bed way back then.

Did I miss some new info in my absence?


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Sep 22, 2019)

no clue where it actually started
just Bleachfans believing it's way stronger than it actually is

you can blame me and Blade for the influx of threads though, accidentally


----------



## manidk (Sep 22, 2019)

OtherGalaxy said:


> no clue where it actually started
> just Bleachfans believing it's way stronger than it actually is
> 
> you can blame me and Blade for the influx of threads though, accidentally



Weird.  

Necrowank is the worst but I don't have a problem with the reverse wank threads.


----------



## DarkTorrent (Sep 22, 2019)

manidk said:


> So where has all this Yeehaw wank come from lately?  Bleach ended years ago and I thought we put The Almighty to bed way back then.
> 
> Did I miss some new info in my absence?



I saw some people say something about a novel or some shit that confirmed planet level

dunno how true those claims actually are


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Sep 22, 2019)

afaik planet level is pretty fair for Soul King since he separated the real world from hueco mundo and some other place and is keeping them from collapsing

the debate is mainly do Yeehaw and Ichigo scale which is up in the air


----------



## manidk (Sep 22, 2019)

Iirc wasn't the Soul King that Yeehaw absorbed fractured and basically dead or something?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Sep 23, 2019)

yeah but it was still holding the worlds apart or

something


----------



## kluang (Sep 23, 2019)

What's with these Escanor threads?


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Sep 23, 2019)

it's a Keishin thing


----------



## Bobybobster (Sep 23, 2019)

OtherGalaxy said:


> afaik planet level is pretty fair for Soul King since he separated the real world from hueco mundo and some other place and is keeping them from collapsing
> 
> the debate is mainly do Yeehaw and Ichigo scale which is up in the air


SK separated something into the 3 realms of bleach, don't really know the structure of that "something"  , wasn't really described in much detail. All we know is the outcome.  The potential for wank is pretty high, you either accept the result was 2 planets and hueco mundo or 2 dimensions w/ planets and other stuff + heuco mundo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manidk (Sep 23, 2019)

Kubo's super vague writing style doesn't help either I suppose. 

Surprised no one has tried to key in on Hueco Mundo being described as "Endless" or "infinite."

At least I think it was.  Been a while since I read that arc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Byrd (Sep 24, 2019)

kluang said:


> What's with these Escanor threads?


They are praising the sun


----------



## manidk (Sep 27, 2019)

Leave it to fucking Oda to make such a hype chapter out of 20 pages of Sengoku talking


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Sep 28, 2019)

only letdown is those leaks got me thinking we were finally finna see Ryokugyu

OG Garp tho


----------



## manidk (Sep 28, 2019)

Yeah hopefully he pops up soon.

But yeah Garp is just that fuckin' dude, man.

To be a legendary pirate it's basically a requirement that you gotta throw hands with Garp at some point.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Sep 28, 2019)

he's also the strongest person we know of to just not have a DF at all

I feel like Roger will eventually be revealed to have had one

wonder why he defended the Dragons and their slaves tho


----------



## manidk (Sep 28, 2019)

So all these Yeehaw wank sparked some masochistic desire within me and I've been kinda skimming through Bleach, really just checking out some of the old fights and shit and like... Man it sucks how bad it turned out.  SS arc was great and even HM was pretty decent.

It took such a nosedive when Aizen started no-selling literally everything, got briefly dope when Yamamoto showed his bankai, then straight back to terrible.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Sep 28, 2019)

I can't bring myself to read it

It's just too long to suffer through all that for


----------



## manidk (Sep 28, 2019)

OtherGalaxy said:


> he's also the strongest person we know of to just not have a DF at all
> 
> I feel like Roger will eventually be revealed to have had one
> 
> wonder why he defended the Dragons and their slaves tho



I just really hope that Roger didn't.  Because I swear to DIO if he ended up having the fucking gomu gomu fruit I'd burst a blood vessel.


----------



## manidk (Sep 28, 2019)

OtherGalaxy said:


> I can't bring myself to read it
> 
> It's just too long to suffer through all that for


 For sure, that's why I'm just skipping chapters.

Not putting myself through that again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Sep 28, 2019)

ok yeah that would be pretty stupid
he already looked just like Luffy for no reason, the fruit would be too much

I do like how they explained him being able to figure out the Poneglyphs though. Prior to the "Voice of All Things" reveal it always felt pretty contrived that he'd be able to read them.


----------



## manidk (Sep 28, 2019)

OtherGalaxy said:


> ok yeah that would be pretty stupid
> he already looked just like Luffy for no reason, the fruit would be too much
> 
> I do like how they explained him being able to figure out the Poneglyphs though. Prior to the "Voice of All Things" reveal it always felt pretty contrived that he'd be able to read them.



Yeah.

It's pretty crazy the amount of information Oda is able to just kinda trickle out.

I mean, I'm sure it wasn't 100% all there from the start but the little mysteries that get revealed along the way while keeping the massive ones still on the down low is pretty nice.

Or we get an answer to a big one only to have an even bigger one pop up, like that IM-sama dude or Shanks meeting the Gorosei.

Oda keeping people on the hook so his shit never gets cancelled early.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Sep 28, 2019)

Im really came right the fuck outta nowhere but it works because of what a gamechanger he is


----------



## manidk (Sep 28, 2019)

It definitely adds a whole new layer to the Gorosei and Void Century stuff. 

I'm gonna reading this manga for the next 20 goddamn years of my life, fuck.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Sep 28, 2019)

I'm definitely gonna go through it proper once I catch up on HxH

I've been following its plot for waaaaay too long for someone who hasn't been actually reading it

Since before I got into JoJo even


----------



## shade0180 (Sep 28, 2019)

OtherGalaxy said:


> I'm definitely gonna go through it proper once I catch up on HxH
> 
> I've been following its plot for waaaaay too long for someone who hasn't been actually reading it
> 
> Since before I got into JoJo even



So you plan to read this with your kid. Considering this manga probably has 10+ year more to go.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Sep 28, 2019)

OP would be a good manga to start him on honestly


----------



## Dellinger (Sep 28, 2019)

This is the second golden age of OP. Last couple of years have been crazy


----------



## CrossTheHorizon (Sep 28, 2019)

The Wano arc is getting pretty damn hype. Luffy actually having to do a training arc instead of just farting precog out his ass is nice.

Also the fact that we might get a legit Yonkou takedown is hype for gains.


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 29, 2019)

I think its the nuance things that make One Piece good for me lately.

The big things are hype. But you get mored hyped because the small things that came before.

Also tbh the Rox thing seems like a low key retcon to me.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Sep 29, 2019)

Rox felt like a really big figure to come out of nowhere, but I'm torn because I like the idea of all the big names being under him as rookies, and that there was someone even Roger needed help to take down

I like the theory that he's Teach's dad though, even of that may have been a joke


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 29, 2019)

OtherGalaxy said:


> Rox felt like a really big figure to come out of nowhere, but I'm torn because I like the idea of all the big names being under him as rookies, and that there was someone even Roger needed help to take down
> 
> I like the theory that he's Teach's dad though, even of that may have been a joke


Well what was missed was that the island he owned and the island BB owns is the island were Davy Back Fight originated from.

So therefore maybe thats were he got all his crew from.

Also Oda has admitted to creating characters with important plot points last minute. Aka Supernovas and Shichibukai. As only Yonkou and Admirals were originally planned.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manidk (Sep 29, 2019)

As long as it works and there's minimal bullshit involved I ain't worried about it.


----------



## LazyWaka (Sep 29, 2019)

Love how OP is the only MSBD series that gets anyone talking about it.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 30, 2019)

LazyWaka said:


> Love how OP is the only MSBD series that gets anyone talking about it.


Well technically the others are all over unless you count reviled sequels not written by the original author.


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 30, 2019)

Tbf OP was the most dominate one to talk about before the other two even ended too. We really onlh talked about feats and not much else on the others.


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 30, 2019)

Viz Media did clear up that Rox is indeed dead.

Which is great honestly because I dont see a point of him getting KKG by Luffy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shade0180 (Sep 30, 2019)

B Rabbit said:


> Tbf OP was the most dominate one to talk about before the other two even ended too. We really onlh talked about feats and not much else on the others.


We also talk about how bad the others 2 other than the feats.

OP gets discussion about plot and characters.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 30, 2019)

One Piece's characters never interested me much aside from their role in the story.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Sep 30, 2019)

B Rabbit said:


> Tbf OP was the most dominate one to talk about before the other two even ended too. We really onlh talked about feats and not much else on the others.



we talked about Naruto a lot when the Juubi arc started (and tbh it wasn't bad when it started) but as it drug on I think everyone lost interest in anything other than feats lol


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 30, 2019)

It was just badly written to be honest. I was hoping for more that whole war.


----------



## Hardcore (Sep 30, 2019)

B Rabbit said:


> Tbf OP was the most dominate one to talk about before the other two even ended too. We really onlh talked about feats and not much else on the others.



nah, nardo and especially clorox had a much faster pace than OP as they were nearing their end, they had much more attention even if not good attention

FT had the most weekly smashing though


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 30, 2019)

Hardcore said:


> nah, nardo and especially clorox had a much faster pace than OP as they were nearing their end, they had much more attention even if not good attention
> 
> FT had the most weekly smashing though


That is most definitly not true.

Here in the MSBD we talked mainly about feats and not thr story. While OP had the most story topics.

We did not even have a decent conversation about thr fruit tree in Naruto when it came out.


----------



## Hardcore (Sep 30, 2019)

B Rabbit said:


> That is most definitly not true.
> 
> Here in the MSBD we talked mainly about feats and not thr story. While OP had the most story topics.
> 
> We did not even have a decent conversation about thr fruit tree in Naruto when it came out.



both feats and story, at least from where madara showed up until his juubi form for naruto, i wasn't active after that

bleach was at its last arc and OP was in the early dressrosa arc

i don't remember about the topics but people here talked about the first two more in general during that period

the past convos should still be around if you can stomach them


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 30, 2019)

I can assure you. Nobody here talked intelligently about anything Bleach storyline related. 

You are clearly remembering the MSBD wrong. Especially the Convo. We discussed many things but story wasn't one. Especially Bleach's unless it was ironic.


----------



## Hardcore (Sep 30, 2019)

B Rabbit said:


> I can assure you. Nobody here talked intelligently about anything Bleach storyline related.
> 
> You are clearly remembering the MSBD wrong. Especially the Convo. We discussed many things but story wasn't one. Especially Bleach's unless it was ironic.



i remember that the talks flooded the feats of the week thread, willy got mad and made one for the HST, i'm talking about that one, and then people used the hst feats of the week as a convo then willy/wombat got mad again and created this 

so this was eventually created a little late, and yeah i don't remember a lot being discussed here


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Sep 30, 2019)

the last time I remember anyone talking about Bleach here was when Yamamoto's sun thing dropped


----------



## Hardcore (Sep 30, 2019)

OtherGalaxy said:


> the last time I remember anyone talking about Bleach here was when Yamamoto's sun thing dropped



yeah, the quincy final arc actually had a good beginning tbf, then it started to go shit again after Yamamoto's death

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Sep 30, 2019)

it's still mach 29 in my mind


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 30, 2019)

Mach 29 Bleach is G.O.A.T tier OBD meme.


----------



## manidk (Sep 30, 2019)

We definitely had some story talks about Bleach, mainly sparking up when Ichigo's origins were being driven home in the manga.

I remember a lot of speculation about how that would play out and if Isshin would use the FGT to beat what eventually became Ichigo's hollow.

The bald monk guy and Soul King also got some discussion going.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Oct 1, 2019)

oh I remember now thinking the soul king had really weird eyes back when he first showed up


----------



## Bobybobster (Oct 1, 2019)

OtherGalaxy said:


> oh I remember now thinking the soul king had really weird eyes back when he first showed up


people thought he would do something 

The eyes are for the almighty, more eyes = more futures he can see


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Oct 1, 2019)

Almighty can only see four futures confirmed


----------



## Bobybobster (Oct 1, 2019)

he might even be 30ft tall in one of them


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 1, 2019)

Hardcore said:


> both feats and story, at least from where madara showed up until his juubi form for naruto, i wasn't active after that
> 
> bleach was at its last arc and OP was in the early dressrosa arc
> 
> ...



Difference between OP and the rest are things such as chapter 712-713.

Late Nardo and Bleach were so stupid you could only care about feats. Meanwhile I remember those 2 chapters of OP because it was the revelation of Doflamingo being related to the Celestial Dragon which brought up so many theories and then Fujitora drops a meteor which caused one of the biggest shitstorms in this section. Good times. 6 years ago also, damn

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tacocat (Oct 1, 2019)

Wasn't that also the time Oda officially revealed Sabo was alive and was involved with the Revolutionary Army? The tournament itself was way too slow, but Sabo getting Ace's fruit was hype.


----------



## Tacocat (Oct 1, 2019)

More exciting than "Obito is the coolest guy I know" at any rate.


----------



## LazyWaka (Oct 1, 2019)

I actually hated that Sabo got Aces fruit. It frankly just made him feel like an ace replacement.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Oct 1, 2019)

Tacocat said:


> More exciting than "Obito is the coolest guy I know" at any rate.



Tobito was the worst because we all predicted that shit in middle school which means right off the bat it's a terrible twist

I remember literally being 12 and dead sure Tobi was him


----------



## shade0180 (Oct 1, 2019)

OtherGalaxy said:


> Tobito was the worst because we all predicted that shit in middle school which means right off the bat it's a terrible twist
> 
> I remember literally being 12 and dead sure Tobi was him


Yea most people are already speculating Tobi is another uchiha. And there's a revival shenanigan in the end and that was still during the introduction of the akatsuki. When Obito was introduce. Yea people are already expecting him to be Tobi due to the eye and mask placement.


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 1, 2019)

OtherGalaxy said:


> Tobito was the worst because we all predicted that shit in middle school which means right off the bat it's a terrible twist
> 
> I remember literally being 12 and dead sure Tobi was him



the obvious reveal wasn't even the problem, his motives and turning out to be a shit character is

when he was still masked he wasn't a bad character tbh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manidk (Oct 1, 2019)

Yeah Tobi was actually kind of enjoyable as a character.

Obito was absolute trash.

If Kishi would've had the balls to just make Tobi his own thing and not even waste time with Obito it would've been better.

But that would obviously change the course of the entire back half of the manga...

... Which honestly wouldn't have been a bad thing.


----------



## manidk (Oct 1, 2019)

That being said, I have to give Kubo some credit.

I forgot how fun Mayuri fights were to read.


----------



## Blade (Oct 1, 2019)

grimmjow vs ichigo - round 3

is still one of the best clorox battles

basically, every grimmjow vs ichigo battle was enjoyable

ichigo getting trashed, never gets boring


----------



## manidk (Oct 1, 2019)

Yeah.  The last Grimmjow vs Ichigo fight is probably the best fight in the manga because for the most part the two are on even ground.

I really hate fights where one dude is just so above the other that's it's really pathetic.  Outside of a few specific ones I guess.

Ichigo vs Ulquiorra before Ulq released was also nice for that reason.

Probably why Toriko vs Starjun is a top 5 manga fight for me.


----------



## B Rabbit (Oct 1, 2019)

I hated Sabo with Ace's fruit too. I wanted Sabo to have a Zoan to complete the trifecta.

Ace=Logia
Sabo=Zoan
Luffy= Paramecia

Would have been dope, plus Sabo should have stayed bald and keep his missing tooth.

I like Sabo, but clearly he is an Ace replacement. I will admit he is a better written character though.


----------



## B Rabbit (Oct 1, 2019)

Also I knew Tobi was Obito years before the reveal. Shit was so fucking obvious.

I didn't have a problem with him being Obito. I had a problem with thr complete change of character Obito had from Tobi.


----------



## manidk (Oct 1, 2019)

Seeing the reveal from so far away, while incredibly validating, was also just kind of a letdown.

Like, I thought it'd be better thought out when it finally happened.


----------



## manidk (Oct 1, 2019)

Also, gonna give Kubo a little more credit here.

I'm paraphrasing, but "The only reason you've been able to overcome all the despair in your life is because you weren't facing me" is a fucking hard line to drop on the main character in the final fight.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## B Rabbit (Oct 1, 2019)

Madara was the only good thing about the War for me. Tbh.

Oh and Kakashi vs. Obito.


----------



## B Rabbit (Oct 1, 2019)

I actually tell my friends all the time that the last Bleach arc was so bad it was good.

Because you had no fucking idea where the series was going and it made you excited.

I hated the ability of Perida. However Gerard was fucking dope.


----------



## manidk (Oct 1, 2019)

B Rabbit said:


> I actually tell my friends all the time that the last Bleach arc was so bad it was good.
> 
> Because you had no fucking idea where the series was going and it made you excited.
> 
> I hated the ability of Perida. However Gerard was fucking dope.


 
Honestly if it wasn't so rushed it would've been halfway decent.

Pernida and Gerard being parts of the SK was just something that was said and had no bearing on the story at all.

Hell, the soul King in general really had no bearing on the manga.

Lille Barro turning into a fucking chicken god thing was also just weird as shit.

Kyoraku's bankai was interesting but not really fleshed out, same for Urahara's.

Grimmjow was just brought back for fanservice, same as Nel and the fullbringers... And Ganju or however his name is spelled.

Actually having time to devote to the arc and a good case of "show, don't tell" would've at least brought up to a readable level.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Oct 1, 2019)

chicken lille one of kubo's rare eos good ideas


----------



## manidk (Oct 1, 2019)

Chicken Lille was beyond weird even for that point in the manga.

His power was dope tho.


----------



## God (Oct 1, 2019)

Dude obito was next level bad. Like there was an entire movement in the konoha library that said it couldn’t be obito cuz it was that fucking obvious.

And then he just goes ahead and does it anyways


----------



## manidk (Oct 1, 2019)

Yup.

If it was handled better it could've been cool still.

But it really wasn't.  At all.


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 2, 2019)

manidk said:


> Yeah.
> 
> It's pretty crazy the amount of information Oda is able to just kinda trickle out.
> 
> ...


Actually is the opposite. Oda wants to finish it in 5 years, his editors say there is no way this can happen


----------



## Mider T (Oct 2, 2019)




----------



## manidk (Oct 2, 2019)

Dellinger said:


> Actually is the opposite. Oda wants to finish it in 5 years, his editors say there is no way this can happen



Unless Wano ends up becoming a much bigger deal I can't see that happening.  

I mean, 5 years ago we were in Dressrosa right?


----------



## Blade (Oct 2, 2019)

@manidk 


isshin, grimmjow, shunsui, yamamoto and urahara are my fav clorox characters

what about you, lad?


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Oct 2, 2019)

it just hit me how ironic it is that this convo would be called Eternal Knocking


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 2, 2019)

remember the times when the hardcore nardo 'theorists' were making fun of the kids saying tobi = obito because same letters

cute


----------



## B Rabbit (Oct 2, 2019)

Shunsui, Kenpachi, Ulqoiurria, Ichigo, and Gin are my favorite Bleach characters.


----------



## manidk (Oct 2, 2019)

Blade said:


> @manidk
> 
> 
> isshin, grimmjow, shunsui, yamamoto and urahara are my fav clorox characters
> ...



Just in terms of the character, not abilities I'd probably go Urahara, Shunsui, Mayuri, ikkaku, Nnoitora.  No order.

A few of the espada were actually pretty decent as characters now that I think about it.  Ulquiorra would've been better if THE HEART wasn't so fucking stupidly done.

Maybe add Byakuya, as he was one of the few characters that actually changed as the story went on.


----------



## manidk (Oct 2, 2019)

Oh and Gin, how the fuck could I forget that guy?


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 2, 2019)

grimmjow most probably my favorite

punching ichigo muda muda style is unforgettable


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Oct 2, 2019)

Grimmjow is my favorite character from that manga I haven't read

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Oct 2, 2019)

Ulqoiurria was my favorite for his design and thats still one of my favorite fights.


----------



## manidk (Oct 2, 2019)

Ulquiorra was cool up until he died, essentially.

If he could've died without THE HEART he'd overall be better.


----------



## Blade (Oct 2, 2019)

i never liked ulquiorra

he was literally an emo/scene kid on the edge and had supernatural powers as well 

emoquiorra


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 2, 2019)

OtherGalaxy said:


> Grimmjow is my favorite character from that manga I haven't read


----------



## B Rabbit (Oct 2, 2019)

I love how Bleach characters would lose gallons of blood and be fine two chapters later.


----------



## manidk (Oct 2, 2019)

B Rabbit said:


> I love how Bleach characters would lose gallons of blood and be fine two chapters later.



Kenny literally gets his jugular cut and is spraying blood from his neck in the fight with Nnoitora and all it makes him do is hold his sword with two hands.


----------



## CrossTheHorizon (Oct 3, 2019)

B Rabbit said:


> I love how Bleach characters would lose gallons of blood and be fine two chapters later.



Reminds me of a fan comic I saw once. Naruto met Rukia at a laundromat (idk fan comics are weird) and asked her why her show was called Bleach.

She turns around and points to a giant line of basically every character in the show holding giant baskets of blood soaked clothing


----------



## Adamant soul (Oct 3, 2019)

Bleach characters eh.

1) Shunsui Kyoraku
2) Kisuke Urahara
3) Shigekuni Genryusai Yamamoto
4) Isshin Kurosaki
5) Muramasa
6) Grimmjow Jaegarjaques 
7) Shusuke Amagai
8) Nelliel Tu Odelschvank
9) Rukia Kuchiki
10) Sajin Komamura


----------



## manidk (Oct 3, 2019)

Good call on Komamura, he was actually pretty decent as a character.

His shikai/bankai were also dope.


----------



## Dellinger (Oct 3, 2019)

manidk said:


> Unless Wano ends up becoming a much bigger deal I can't see that happening.
> 
> I mean, 5 years ago we were in Dressrosa right?


Oda himself said Wano will be bigger than MF. It’s the most important arc of the series until now. 

I mean the narration in the ending of act 2 was pretty clear. The Wano stuff will shake the world to its core


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Oct 3, 2019)

Wano was founded by the greatest character in the series OARS so of course it must be the most important arc


----------



## manidk (Oct 3, 2019)

Dellinger said:


> Oda himself said Wano will be bigger than MF. It’s the most important arc of the series until now.
> 
> I mean the narration in the ending of act 2 was pretty clear. The Wano stuff will shake the world to its core



For sure, yeah.

It's just weird because essentially that means there would only be one more short then one big arc after this, not counting however long it takes to actually finish Wano.

Oda would have to really pick up the pace and start answering all the lingering questions one after another.


----------



## Gledania (Oct 4, 2019)

@Blade I will teach you how to reverse time if you open your profile again 

(Before you ask  no I did not chose this name I lost a bet)


----------



## Tacocat (Oct 4, 2019)

SasukexSakura17 said:


> (Before you ask  no I did not chose this name I lost a bet)


Dang, those are some steep terms.


----------



## shade0180 (Oct 4, 2019)

SasukexSakura17 said:


> @Blade I will teach you how to reverse time if you open your profile again
> 
> (Before you ask  no I did not chose this name I lost a bet)


wait what's your name before?


----------



## Gledania (Oct 4, 2019)

Blade said:


> gaydania is back with that SUPERIOR nickname
> 
> a true nardo fan, SASUGA



My bet addiction will kill me


----------



## shade0180 (Oct 4, 2019)

SasukexSakura17 said:


> Gledania.



It doesn't sound any better than your current name.


----------



## Gledania (Oct 4, 2019)

shade0180 said:


> It doesn't sound any better than your current name.




Wut ???   Gledania is a legendary name.


Blade said:


> meanwhile
> 
> flame is supahotfyre = a nickname that could relate to a song, from the likes of
> 
> ...




Too bad he lost against someone chill ....

I was going to name him FistMeDady


----------



## manidk (Oct 4, 2019)

Most active this thread has been in decades.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## manidk (Oct 9, 2019)

So I reread Akame ga Kill for some reason over the past couple days, trying to remember if it was bad or good.

It was decent.  That ending was weird, Rabac deserved better, Esdese was a cooler name than Esdeath, Braht is still that dude, and Wave should've been MC.

Mine was still horrible, Scheele deserved better, Leone existed solely to get bodied in every fight, Akame was completely uninteresting, Esdese was overpowered and it got boring quick, Tatsumi was decent, Budou deserved better than being killed by Mine, JUSTICE got what she deserved.

It could've been improved with a little less edge just for the sake of edge(Bors' family getting clowned on for example) and letting some characters that died hang around a little longer(Chelsea, Scheele, Braht). 

But overall I'm feeling a light 6.5.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manidk (Oct 12, 2019)

Now done(again) with Fullmetal Alchemist.

Still one of the best.


----------



## B Rabbit (Oct 13, 2019)

I am currently buying all the Ultimate Muscle volumes.

Great series. Fucking shame no one has scanalated it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manidk (Oct 19, 2019)

Reread 666 Satan. Still better than Naruto.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shade0180 (Oct 19, 2019)

manidk said:


> Reread 666 Satan. Still better than Naruto.


obviously.


----------



## manidk (Oct 19, 2019)

The ending was still weird after all these years.  Doesn't help that it seems it was never consistently translated in a way that's free and on the internet so it kept going between Americanized Japanese and the actual terms that were used (kabarah/Kabbalah and whatnot).


----------



## manidk (Oct 19, 2019)

Man, the Reddit "WhoWouldWin" subreddit is garbage.

Saying post-zaraki fight Ichigo could beat Jio with no mention of speed being equal.

Just trash.


----------



## shade0180 (Oct 19, 2019)

manidk said:


> Man, the Reddit "WhoWouldWin" subreddit is garbage.
> 
> Saying post-zaraki fight Ichigo could beat Jio with no mention of speed being equal.
> 
> Just trash.


most of the site that tries to act like obd are spacebattle tier. There's rarely a site that are comparable where they try to analyze shit, heck we're slipping on that department for a while now.

Basically most fight is discuss in terms of one of them would act like a statue and the other is throwing all his shit to the other guys. hence when they try to crossover here for debating purposes. You can literally see a lot of them doing the same where they expect only one side is bloodlusted or only one side is affected by the limitation given to the characters.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Oct 21, 2019)

manidk said:


> Man, the Reddit "WhoWouldWin" subreddit is garbage.
> 
> Saying post-zaraki fight Ichigo could beat Jio with no mention of speed being equal.
> 
> Just trash.



it's kinda hilarious how VS Battles is because they still manage to be the only one I can read without having a seizure

og JoJo fans on facebook seriously believe Star Platinum has to stop time to catch bullets


----------



## manidk (Oct 21, 2019)

OtherGalaxy said:


> it's kinda hilarious how VS Battles is because they still manage to be the only one I can read without having a seizure
> 
> og JoJo fans on facebook seriously believe Star Platinum has to stop time to catch bullets



I guess at some point we have to accept that this is a super small niche of people who enjoy this type of thing and an even smaller percentage of that puts the time and effort in to "get it right."

I can see the appeal of going over a cool fight between fictional characters in your head without regard for things like speed or the exact destructive capacity of that time your favorite character sneezed and destroyed a mountain with his sixth shonen protagonist power-up...

But that Star Platinum take is still pretty fucking stupid.


----------



## Byrd (Oct 22, 2019)

Blade said:


> after the obd awards of 2019
> 
> i will make the convo #55


So it’s finally time, huh


----------



## manidk (Oct 22, 2019)

Using my stand [MADE IN HEAVEN] I will continue accelerating time until I reach a new big bang and remake this convo in my image!


----------



## Byrd (Oct 24, 2019)

manidk said:


> Fuck.
> 
> If Knocking is done to this convo, it may be around for years.


lol lol


----------



## manidk (Oct 24, 2019)

My power of prophecy is unrivaled.


----------



## manidk (Oct 24, 2019)

So I stopped reading Magi back around the timeskip I think.

Did it end up being decent/worth a read?


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 25, 2019)

manidk said:


> So I stopped reading Magi back around the timeskip I think.
> 
> Did it end up being decent/worth a read?


Which timeskip? There were two. The second one probably? In which case it's pretty interesting particularly after that time skip.

I'd say it stayed quite good up until the final battle stuff where it just got weirdly mindless for far too many chapters after a good deal of smart writing and a lack of mindless battles So while the story itself was good throughout, it just went out on such a flat note that it leaves you kind of underwhelmed. It's still a worthy read..


----------



## manidk (Oct 25, 2019)

Yikes, it must've been the first one.  I remember a big battle where Alibaba and Aladdin showed off some big moves and shit and I think I fell off somewhere after that.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 25, 2019)

manidk said:


> Yikes, it must've been the first one.  I remember a big battle where Alibaba and Aladdin showed off some big moves and shit and I think I fell off somewhere after that.


That might be where the second anime season ended. Is it where everyone uses their Extreme Magics on that Avatar thing? Or were they both individually fighting different people?


----------



## manidk (Oct 25, 2019)

I'm going to be completely honest here.

I have no clue.

I'm gonna pick it back up though I suppose.


----------



## Byrd (Oct 27, 2019)

manidk said:


> So I stopped reading Magi back around the timeskip I think.
> 
> Did it end up being decent/worth a read?


read chainsawman, one of jump best mangas in years


----------



## manidk (Nov 2, 2019)

Forgot how funny Magi was.  Best reaction faces in the business.

Looks like the big battle I was thinking of was the Mogamett/Medium one.  I'm trying to find out exactly where I lost track of it at this point.  Feel like it was somewhere in the return to Balbadd bit with Alibaba.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 2, 2019)

manidk said:


> Forgot how funny Magi was.  Best reaction faces in the business.
> 
> Looks like the big battle I was thinking of was the Mogamett/Medium one.  I'm trying to find out exactly where I lost track of it at this point.  Feel like it was somewhere in the return to Balbadd bit with Alibaba.


That's where S2 ended, just check the site bakaupdates and it'll tell you the chapter it ended on and you can work it out from there.


----------



## manidk (Nov 2, 2019)

I'm just going back through the whole thing anyways so that doesn't really matter anymore.

Turns out there was a lot of stuff I just straight forgot about.


----------



## manidk (Nov 7, 2019)

Magi part one: Big battles!  Cycle of oppression!  Human rights violations!  Ancient history!

Magi part 2: TRADE WAR POLITICS

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manidk (Nov 12, 2019)

Now it's just GOD-SINBAD TALKS PHILOSOPHY


----------



## manidk (Nov 15, 2019)

Man, that ending was really lackluster and the whole back quarter of the manga was kind of a confusing mess.

Sinbad!  No, David!  No, Ugo!  Actually Sinbad!  But now David!  Alibaba is cool too!  Aladdin doesn't do much?  Judar and Hakuryuu are... Present.

Hakuei(spelling?) Was relevant for all of five chapters, really thought she'd end up playing a bigger part than Arba's body double.  There's the whole part about her having the largest household and it goes absolutely nowhere.

Kouen was wasted potential.

Did we end up seeing all of Sinbad's metal vessels?  Or even his full household's vessels?  I don't even know because stuff just kind of kept happening.

Disappointing but somehow still enjoyable.  Feeling a hard 6 to soft 7 overall.


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 15, 2019)

manidk said:


> Man, that ending was really lackluster and the whole back quarter of the manga was kind of a confusing mess.
> 
> Sinbad!  No, David!  No, Ugo!  Actually Sinbad!  But now David!  Alibaba is cool too!  Aladdin doesn't do much?  Judar and Hakuryuu are... Present.
> 
> ...


yep, ending is quite lack luster compared to earlier parts of the manga.

 but it is also where the powercreep happened.


----------



## manidk (Nov 15, 2019)

Wasn't even power creep so much as an outright power spike.

To go from "I can make big flames" to "I can create planets and become god" is quite the sudden jump.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Nov 15, 2019)

I think pretty much everything after the whole Sinbad/David fish tank back and forth was pretty bad. I really enjoyed most other parts of it.

Though I did tire of the flashback arc eventually and thought the really early parts dragged a bit.


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Nov 16, 2019)

manidk said:


> Man, that ending was really lackluster and the whole back quarter of the manga was kind of a confusing mess.
> 
> Sinbad! No, David! No, Ugo! Actually Sinbad! But now David! Alibaba is cool too! Aladdin doesn't do much? Judar and Hakuryuu are... Present.
> 
> ...



Most of the problems in the latter half can be traced to the author's love for Sinbad, Kouen for example was suggested by her editor to balance things out a bit, the original intent was for Sinbad to be the only one with several equipment.

He even has his own spin off.

There was also a lot of people complaining that Sinbad being the antagonist was out of left field despite the fact he was repeatedly shown to be a cunt throughout the whole manga.


----------



## manidk (Nov 16, 2019)

Yeah Sinbad became a real drag to read through.  I can get him becoming the "final villain" in a way because of his presence(and there was some good foreshadowing there).

The execution was pretty terrible though.

The whole "do any dirty thing for the sake of my country" is a tried and true formula for a sympathetic villain and it would've been nice to see that more fully realized as opposed to whatever that was we ended up with.


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 16, 2019)

Sinbad is like the Uchiha for the Magi author.

He just want to put everything he could to wank the shit out of the character.

 but he can't make him the MC because it was already established that this character he didn't like is the mc.


----------



## manidk (Nov 17, 2019)

Yeah. Sinbad was great but oversaturation is definitely a thing.

It'd be like if Mashima decided to somehow keep Sieg Hart alive in RAVE and take Endless into himself to reset the world.


----------



## manidk (Nov 17, 2019)

Anyhow, anything quality going on right now?  Looking for something to keep up with other than BnHA, OP, and Fire Force.

Or something completed that I haven't read yet.

Was considering rereading Hoshin Engi.


----------



## Byrd (Nov 17, 2019)

manidk said:


> Anyhow, anything quality going on right now?  Looking for something to keep up with other than BnHA, OP, and Fire Force.
> 
> Or something completed that I haven't read yet.
> 
> Was considering rereading Hoshin Engi.


chainsawman, Spy X Family and the one about the curses, starts with a j


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 17, 2019)

manidk said:


> Anyhow, anything quality going on right now?  Looking for something to keep up with other than BnHA, OP, and Fire Force.
> 
> Or something completed that I haven't read yet.
> 
> Was considering rereading Hoshin Engi.



Jujutsu kaiden and Kimetsu no Yaiba

 you can also try Helck.


----------



## manidk (Nov 18, 2019)

I'll look in to these but if I end up not liking them expect a sternly written letter from my lawyer.


----------



## Roman (Nov 22, 2019)

shade0180 said:


> Jujutsu kaiden



That's already airing?


----------



## shade0180 (Nov 22, 2019)

Roman said:


> That's already airing?


He is talking about reading. Not watching.


----------



## Roman (Nov 22, 2019)

Ah ok


----------



## B Rabbit (Jan 27, 2020)

Ash just caught a fucking Dragonite.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Jan 27, 2020)

lol why now of all times


I finally read HxH btw
Was amazing
I'm finally gonna be starting OP after a decade


----------



## B Rabbit (Jan 27, 2020)

Best news I read all day. 

HxH is amazing. Would be my top 10 if Togashi wasn't lazy.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jan 27, 2020)

CrossTheHorizon said:


> Uh
> 
> Why?
> 
> ...


Cause after he won the league he is trying to be a legit pokemon master.

Imagine

Dragonite
Goodra
Lycanroc
Charizard
Pikachu
Snorlax.


----------



## CrossTheHorizon (Jan 27, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> Cause after he won the league he is trying to be a legit pokemon master.
> 
> Imagine
> 
> ...



Wait he won a League championship?


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Jan 27, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> Best news I read all day.
> 
> HxH is amazing. Would be my top 10 if Togashi wasn't lazy.


It immediately became my second favorite after JoJo
chimera ant is a God tier arc


----------



## B Rabbit (Jan 27, 2020)

Yeah I loved the ending of that arc.

So emotional. 

Oh and yeah he won the SnM league.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Jan 27, 2020)

Who's your favorite characters in the series?

Think mine currently

Menthuthuyoupi
Uvogin
Meruem
Silva
Hisoka


----------



## B Rabbit (Jan 28, 2020)

Chrollo Lucifer
Pariston
Killua
Hisoka
Netero

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Jan 28, 2020)

Pariston the goat


----------



## B Rabbit (Jan 28, 2020)

I want to see his Nen powers and why I think he might be FV potential.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Jan 28, 2020)

I'm wondering how it'll even handle a final villain

It's deliberately handled everything with villains in such a scattered way, where the main characters are just kinda thrown into them

Pariston and his rivalry with Ging are the best candidates though I suppose, especially given those eggs Pariston's been hoarding

Also wondering what the purpose of the Spider is, given Chrollo has specified the slider is important and he is not, and the worst case scenario from Franklin's pov was the spider no longer existing. It seems like there's some overarching goal, which is at odds with the general nature of the group.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jan 28, 2020)

Yeah. I think part of the messiness is that as time goes by, Togashi may change his mind on certain points. As he takes years off in advance.


----------



## manidk (Jan 30, 2020)

Man HxH is seriously so good that Togashi should be forced by the U.N. to continue it without interruption.

Should seriously be a war crime under the Geneva Convention when great manga are continuously sidelined.


----------



## manidk (Jan 30, 2020)

Also the current OP flashback arc is some certified Good Shit.

Roger visiting the Skypeia poneglyph and Oden leaving the message on it that we all read so fucking long ago hit me just right.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jan 30, 2020)

The latest spoilers  for One Piece. 

Oden is the G.O.A.T. 

Also anyone reading any interesting novels.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Feb 1, 2020)

This place pretty dead but what can you expect of a vs section anchored in an orange ninja forum

I'm only around to talk to friends lol


----------



## manidk (Feb 1, 2020)

OtherGalaxy said:


> I'm only around to talk to friends lol



That's essentially it.

Had some irl friends discover I posted on here a while back and they saw my post count and assumed I just REALLY liked Naruto.

I couldn't bother explaining the truth because it's in some way so much worse.

"Oh yeah I don't really like Naruto I'm just really trying to figure how much Jotaro could squat.  Wanna see some calcs?"


----------



## manidk (Feb 1, 2020)

Not that any of them have any idea who Jotaro is or even watch anime beyond Ghibli stuff and Gundam.


----------



## shieldbounce (Feb 4, 2020)

Sometimes it's the obscure and the old 80s and 90s anime that are really worth the watch.

Watching Kaikan Phrase right now...


----------



## B Rabbit (Feb 4, 2020)

I think the 80's 90's artsyle was just objectively better tbh.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 10, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Freddie Mercury !


----------



## shade0180 (Feb 11, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Freddie Mercury !


----------



## Blade (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## B Rabbit (Feb 13, 2020)

I now own all the Ultimate Muscle volumes in english.

Bow to me.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 16, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> I now own all the Ultimate Muscle volumes in english.
> 
> Bow to me.


Get kinikuman


----------



## B Rabbit (Feb 16, 2020)

They do not have them in English.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Feb 16, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> They do not have them in English.


Oh thats lame


----------



## Blade (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## Byrd (Mar 11, 2020)

I’m surprise this thread still exist


----------



## CrossTheHorizon (Mar 11, 2020)

It will last forever


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Mar 11, 2020)

obd purgatory


----------



## B Rabbit (Mar 12, 2020)

Lets keep it here until 2027


----------



## lokoxDZz (Mar 12, 2020)

Byrd said:


> I’m surprise this thread still exist



I could say the same about you


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 13, 2020)

Byrd said:


> I’m surprise this thread still exist


So how have you been.


----------



## Blade (Mar 22, 2020)

> coronaBEERUS infects the planet
> this convo is still unlocked since 2016


----------



## manidk (Mar 27, 2020)

This thread is the purest evidence that we entered the Simulation in 2016.

The day this thread ends is the day they unplug us from the machine.


----------



## Byrd (Mar 27, 2020)

Ive been well, just working and stuff


----------



## manidk (Mar 31, 2020)

Blade said:


> choosing the red or the blue pill will be the final option



Ignorance is bliss.


----------



## manidk (Mar 31, 2020)

Anyway does anyone out there still follow Tower of God?

Is it still going on?

Haven't read it in forever(think I dropped off when they got on some sort of train?) and was thinking about it today.


----------



## Blade (Mar 31, 2020)

manidk said:


> Anyway does anyone out there still follow Tower of God?
> 
> Is it still going on?
> 
> Haven't read it in forever(think I dropped off when they got on some sort of train?) and was thinking about it today.




yes, it is

and soon gets an anime series too


----------



## manidk (Mar 31, 2020)

Is it... Worth catching up on or has it jumped the shark?


----------



## Blade (Apr 1, 2020)

manidk said:


> Is it... Worth catching up on or has it jumped the shark?




i say

you gonna like it, eventually

despite being slow at some points, the fights and hype moments, deliver


----------



## manidk (Apr 1, 2020)

Blade said:


> i say
> 
> you gonna like it, eventually
> 
> despite being slow at some points, the fights and hype moments, deliver



Aight.

Guess I'm gonna have to start all over but I'll dive in at some point.


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 1, 2020)

manidk said:


> Aight.
> 
> Guess I'm gonna have to start all over but I'll dive in at some point.


The train is the most boring part for me

 it also dragged on for a while. Once it get passed that everything will be back to normal.


----------



## manidk (Apr 1, 2020)

shade0180 said:


> The train is the most boring part for me
> 
> it also dragged on for a while. Once it get passed that everything will be back to normal.



That's good to hear.

I didn't intentionally drop it just kinda forgot about for a while.  Should be a hell of a lot further along by this point so looks like I have something to kill the time with if I happen to face some extended time off from my job due to the world being a shit show at the moment.


----------



## manidk (Apr 6, 2020)

I like that ToG has such a wide cast but is able to develop them well enough that they don't get too boring.

Also I forgot how great Leroro and Quant are.  I think I still have a ton of Quant edits hidden on a flash drive somewhere.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 7, 2020)

Rereading One Punch Man.

At the point were Saitama comes and rescues Suiryu.

Good shit.


----------



## Dreams of Tommorow (Apr 9, 2020)

longest ongoing convo in nf?

has to be


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 10, 2020)

Dreams of Tommorow said:


> longest ongoing convo in nf?
> 
> has to be


actually it isn't there's a convo somewhere with 1000 pages.

I remember opening that once.


----------



## Hardcore (Apr 10, 2020)

shade0180 said:


> actually it isn't there's a convo somewhere with 1000 pages.
> 
> I remember opening that once.



urouge FC


----------



## manidk (Apr 12, 2020)

It's nice to finally see some Ranker action in Tower of God.

That and Baam's origins revealed.

But I gotta say, more than anything it's always been Enryu that caught my attention.  Even back when I was originally reading this and all we had were a few sentences about him he's always seemed more interesting than any other character.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 26, 2020)

manidk said:


> It's nice to finally see some Ranker action in Tower of God.
> 
> That and Baam's origins revealed.
> 
> But I gotta say, more than anything it's always been Enryu that caught my attention.  Even back when I was originally reading this and all we had were a few sentences about him he's always seemed more interesting than any other character.


What arc are you on now at, man?
Also, are you watching the adaptation as well?


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 26, 2020)

Yo welcome back.


----------



## manidk (Apr 26, 2020)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> What arc are you on now at, man?
> Also, are you watching the adaptation as well?



Officially caught up by now.

Haven't started the adaptation yet but probably will soon.

Is it good?


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 27, 2020)

shade0180 said:


> Yo welcome back.


Yoooooo, ecq and all....

Also made me curious about how you guys are doing. 


manidk said:


> Officially caught up by now.
> 
> Haven't started the adaptation yet but probably will soon.
> 
> Is it good?


I'd say it's good enough.
I appreciate how they kinda improved some of the character's motivation for doing something. But at the same time, they kinda cut or simplified a lot of really good quotes from certain characters to save time, so that's a bummer.
Some scenarios were changed but nothing too major.
The art style was a bit awkward at first, but i kind of got used to it by Ep2.
Animation for the most part was great, Eel test (for example) looks really fluid.
Some animation looks really lazy though but i guess that's most likely a choice to make it more similar to how the webtoon presented it.
The soundtrack was mostly good, as expected of penkin i guess.
I'd still give it a solid 8 though, maybe higher as the series goes on (which is most likely the case since each episode is generally much better than the previous one.)


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 27, 2020)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> Also made me curious about how you guys are doing.


I'm in ECQ too, we're in the same country.

 Well I basically have my job suspended. but almost anyone is like that anyway.


----------



## manidk (Apr 27, 2020)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> I'd say it's good enough.



Yeah I've seen some clips and it's definitely stylized.

I figure if it's popular enough they'll end up improving on things for future seasons.

Interested in what'll it'll look like later on when most of the fights are just color splashes and reactions to said color splashes.


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 27, 2020)

manidk said:


> Yeah I've seen some clips and it's definitely stylized.
> 
> I figure if it's popular enough they'll end up improving on things for future seasons.
> 
> Interested in what'll it'll look like later on when most of the fights are just color splashes and reactions to said color splashes.


 didn't dragon ball have the same problem with flashing balls of light during the frieza and cell fights.

They probably can do some similar shit with it.


----------



## manidk (Apr 28, 2020)

It'll probably be a long time time until we get to see that anyways.

There are arcs in part two longer than the entirety of part one.


----------



## manidk (May 4, 2020)

Been kinda itching to reread HxH but like... Can't bring myself to do it since it'll never be finished.

Existence is pain.


----------



## B Rabbit (May 4, 2020)

Its because HxH will never finish that I wish sometimes I never read it. Just like Berserk and Vagabond.


----------



## manidk (May 4, 2020)

I feel that but at same time what we have is just so good.


----------



## Kaaant (May 7, 2020)

The knocking is eternal


----------



## Hardcore (May 7, 2020)

hxh is like this convo


----------



## Blade (May 8, 2020)

this convo will end in obd 


















2027, don't worry


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 9, 2020)

Blade said:


> this convo will end in obd
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's already over. We're just keeping it around as a meme.


----------



## Hardcore (May 9, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> It's already over. We're just keeping it around as a meme.



it's a meme for now

it will revive as the main convo in 2027


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (May 10, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> Its because HxH will never finish that I wish sometimes I never read it. Just like Berserk and Vagabond.


You mean bastard!!?
Man, 6 volumes in 20 years...


----------



## OtherGalaxy (May 12, 2020)

man


havent read ToG since like 2013 or 14 or some shit

I fucking loved it at the time but I just remember being busy moving and fell off around the Hell Train arc

Idk if I have the brain cells remaining to reread it all now


----------



## manidk (May 12, 2020)

That's where I fell off too. When Baam was chasing Rachel up to get on the train.

If it helps, it went by pretty quick on the re-read.

Hell Train drags hard though.


----------



## God (May 12, 2020)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> You mean bastard!!?
> Man, 6 volumes in 20 years...


still up there with berserk imo


----------



## Byrd (May 22, 2020)

This thread still exists


----------



## shade0180 (May 22, 2020)

Byrd said:


> This thread still exists


Well no one is willing to make a new one.


----------



## manidk (May 22, 2020)

Thread is solely alive through the same people popping in every few weeks and noting the fact that it still exists.


----------



## DarkTorrent (May 23, 2020)

manidk said:


> Thread is solely alive through the same people popping in every few weeks and noting the fact that it still exists.



Or to say hi

Hi mani


----------



## manidk (May 23, 2020)

DarkTorrent said:


> Or to say hi
> 
> Hi mani



DT, my dude. 

How goes it?


----------



## DarkTorrent (May 23, 2020)

manidk said:


> DT, my dude.
> 
> How goes it?



It's going fine considering what a shitty chaotic year this is

You?


----------



## manidk (May 23, 2020)

DarkTorrent said:


> It's going fine considering what a shitty chaotic year this is
> 
> You?



Very much the same.

Figures that a pandemic would be the only thing bringing me back around here with any type of regularity.


----------



## DarkTorrent (May 23, 2020)

manidk said:


> Very much the same.
> 
> Figures that a pandemic would be the only thing bringing me back around here with any type of regularity.



There is a silver lining in everything I guess


----------



## manidk (May 23, 2020)

DarkTorrent said:


> There is a silver lining in everything I guess



That's an optimistic view of it.


----------



## DarkTorrent (May 24, 2020)

manidk said:


> That's an optimistic view of it.



I guess 

Though currently my level of optimism extends as far as the assumption that this year's biggest plot twist would be an alien invasion and not a zombie apocalypse or a nuclear holocaust, so not very far


----------



## manidk (May 24, 2020)

DarkTorrent said:


> I guess
> 
> Though currently my level of optimism extends as far as the assumption that this year's biggest plot twist would be an alien invasion and not a zombie apocalypse or a nuclear holocaust, so not very far



Well we've just filled out the Murder Hornet square on Apocalypse Bingo so I'm expecting the oceans to turn into blood next month.

So, yeah.  Pretty optimistic.


----------



## manidk (May 24, 2020)

Gotta say, really enjoying the current bit of Tower of God, even though it's moved on to more fights rather than games and tests for now.

Kallavan really grew on me after he got away from the monk aesthetic and his fighting style is neat.

Baam is becoming your typical protagonist with a smorgasbord of different powers and massive strength boosts every arc but I kinda get it within the context of the story.  Also ties in to a theory I have about him.

White's redesign upon getting his power back is sick and I enjoy him and Karaka teaming up with the protagonist brigade, even if temporary.

That being said, there are so many named characters now that I'm struggling to keep up with who is worth a damn.  My only other gripe is that a majority of powers and abilities are just large color splashes with pallet swaps and it's hard to follow at times who is beating who.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarkTorrent (May 26, 2020)

manidk said:


> Well we've just filled out the Murder Hornet square on Apocalypse Bingo so I'm expecting the oceans to turn into blood next month.
> 
> So, yeah.  Pretty optimistic.



There are record locust swarms ravaging Africa, so that box checks out twice


----------



## Hardcore (May 26, 2020)

manidk said:


> Gotta say, really enjoying the current bit of Tower of God, even though it's moved on to more fights rather than games and tests for now.
> 
> Kallavan really grew on me after he got away from the monk aesthetic and his fighting style is neat.
> 
> ...



is the anime doing fine?


----------



## manidk (May 26, 2020)

Hardcore said:


> is the anime doing fine?



Have not watched it yet but I've heard good and bad things.  Doesn't seem like any major gripes though.



DarkTorrent said:


> There are record locust swarms ravaging Africa, so that box checks out twice



Fuck.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (May 27, 2020)

ToG and Vinland Saga are things i desperately need to catch up on


----------



## Blade (Jun 20, 2020)

@OtherGalaxy @Hardcore


the first season of tog, almost ended, one more episode remains

around 8/10 overall

you should watch it

very good try and adaptation for webtoon levels

lot's of potential for the webtoon series, at this point


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Jun 20, 2020)

does it end with baam getting shoved into the ocean?


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jun 20, 2020)

OtherGalaxy said:


> does it end with baam getting shoved into the ocean?


I'm hoping it ends with a scene showing best boy Viole. 

Great, and solid as a standalone 8.5~9/10. Above average adaptation this point 7.5~8/10  i'd say.
They took too many liberties and removed almost all the good quotes P1 had imo.
Rak was kinda shoved into full mascot as well for some reason.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manidk (Jun 21, 2020)

Rak's development kinda bothers me sometimes in the webtoon as well.

He's played for laughs a bit much and while he does get some cool moments and powers the ratio of funny to cool is way too skewed for my liking.

Hoping those ancient powers he's developing end up changing that for the better.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Jun 21, 2020)

did Akryung ever show up again

that guy was menacing as fuck and he was an early rival for Rak but I made it all the way to Hell Train and he never popped up again


----------



## manidk (Jun 22, 2020)

OtherGalaxy said:


> did Akryung ever show up again
> 
> that guy was menacing as fuck and he was an early rival for Rak but I made it all the way to Hell Train and he never popped up again



He briefly pops up in The Cage, first arc of season three.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jun 22, 2020)

manidk said:


> Rak's development kinda bothers me sometimes in the webtoon as well.
> 
> He's played for laughs a bit much and while he does get some cool moments and powers the ratio of funny to cool is way too skewed for my liking.
> 
> Hoping those ancient powers he's developing end up changing that for the better.


Dat moment when he gone full apeshit on rachel. 

Anime just kinda screwed his personality. He's supposed to be a no-nonsense guy, not someone who acts like a child having tantrums.
But still, at least the anime delivered when it mattered.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jun 22, 2020)

OtherGalaxy said:


> did Akryung ever show up again
> 
> that guy was menacing as fuck and he was an early rival for Rak but I made it all the way to Hell Train and he never popped up again


Just continue reading, he'll show up again later.
Brief, but pretty interesting and mysterious (as always)


----------



## manidk (Jun 22, 2020)

Yeah Akryung showing up actually raised a good couple question about exactly what his deal is.

Really wonder exactly how long ToG is gonna go on bc there is so much we don't know.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jun 23, 2020)

manidk said:


> Yeah Akryung showing up actually raised a good couple question about exactly what his deal is.
> 
> Really wonder exactly how long ToG is gonna go on bc there is so much we don't know.


Apparently, there's 4 planned seasons, but current season 3 isn't exactly supposed to be season3. So maybe it'll last till 5. A good 900 chapters worth left if it'll be as long as S2.

Also, preview images for ep13 show workshop arc viole.


----------



## manidk (Jun 24, 2020)

Oof, that's a lotta colorful explosions.

Just give us Enryu already.


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Jun 26, 2020)

So I've taken a liking to a certain villian by the name of Despero. I was wondering if anyone recommend some stories to me.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jul 1, 2020)

∞GODSPEED∞ said:


> So I've taken a liking to a certain villian by the name of Despero. I was wondering if anyone recommend some stories to me.


For starters, what are the genres you prefer?
Because that's better than us listing things what we think is good.


----------



## ∞Eternity∞ (Jul 1, 2020)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> For starters, what are the genres you prefer?
> Because that's better than us listing things what we think is good.


Sorry I phrased the quest poorly. I meant specifically with Despero


----------



## NW (Jul 1, 2020)

yesterday was my real life anime fanservice beach episode. went swimming at a nude beach with my friends. was commended for my "mighty stem". smoked some pure blunts with randos and drank beers. watched by best friend get sucked off in the moonlight. Is it weird I now want to do something racist so my girlfriend would get seduced and taken by a black man as revenge?? Just skinny asf just really just started putting on more weight so she not that skinny no more and never had titties but got good throat tho


----------



## CrossTheHorizon (Jul 1, 2020)

NW said:


> yesterday was my real life anime fanservice beach episode. went swimming at a nude beach with my friends. was commended for my "mighty stem". smoked some pure blunts with randos and drank beers. watched by best friend get sucked off in the moonlight. Is it weird I now want to do something racist so my girlfriend would get seduced and taken by a black man as revenge?? Just skinny asf just really just started putting on more weight so she not that skinny no more and never had titties but got good throat tho



I think you're lost. 

Is this where you meant to post that? ->


----------



## MrPopo (Jul 2, 2020)

NW said:


> yesterday was my real life anime fanservice beach episode. went swimming at a nude beach with my friends. was commended for my "mighty stem". smoked some pure blunts with randos and drank beers. watched by best friend get sucked off in the moonlight. Is it weird I now want to do something racist so my girlfriend would get seduced and taken by a black man as revenge?? Just skinny asf just really just started putting on more weight so she not that skinny no more and never had titties but got good throat tho


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jul 2, 2020)

NW said:


> yesterday was my real life anime fanservice beach episode. went swimming at a nude beach with my friends. was commended for my "mighty stem". smoked some pure blunts with randos and drank beers. watched by best friend get sucked off in the moonlight. Is it weird I now want to do something racist so my girlfriend would get seduced and taken by a black man as revenge?? Just skinny asf just really just started putting on more weight so she not that skinny no more and never had titties but got good throat tho


The fuck


----------



## Blade (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 5, 2020)

Happy Birthday @SomnusUltima !!!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 7, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Top59 !!!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 7, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Samurai Navarre !!!


----------



## Samurai Navarre (Jul 7, 2020)

Thank you! ^^


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jul 7, 2020)

Blade said:


>


Hero Cantare looks great, ngl.


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jul 13, 2020)

@Masterblack06 

Just saw your other message, feel free to move that last post to the other thread.


----------



## Byrd (Jul 16, 2020)

God damn, this has to be one of the oldest active threads around :kek


----------



## Masterblack06 (Jul 16, 2020)

Byrd said:


> God damn, this has to be one of the oldest active threads around :kek


Keep the legend alive


----------



## manidk (Jul 16, 2020)

Once again, the MSBD Convo Byrd rises from it's slumber.

Legend says that if it sees it's rep and returns to it's hole, we're cursed with another month of this thread before it rises and repeats the cycle.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 23, 2020)

Read the first three chapters of Chainsaw Man. 

It had a good premsie, but fucking Makina mades me dislike the series.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jul 23, 2020)

Chainsaw Man?
Title sounds terrible, lmao.


Oh, well. At least it's better than most light novel titles though.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Jul 23, 2020)

chainsaw mane looks amazing but i still have yet to start one piece even after a homie bought me the first four volumes lol


----------



## manidk (Jul 23, 2020)

I may have accidentally started re-reading One Piece the past few day.

I haven't read a new chapter in a few months now and was like "eh, I'll just start from the beginning of Wano."

Then I figured I might as well restart from WCI... Then figured maybe Zou would be better... Then wanted to check the Doflamingo fight.  It kinda snowballed from there but I'm already committed.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Jul 23, 2020)

wano sounds so fun and i didnt realize some of the other arcs i was looking forward to are actually pretty close to the beginning so I may really have to start it now

I did finish HxH and I always said years ago I'd start OP after


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 26, 2020)

One Piece is G.O.A.T manga.

Can' t go wrong. I recently reread the whole series and WCI is easily top 5.

Wano has been great.


----------



## manidk (Jul 26, 2020)

How can OP be GOAT when JJBA exists?


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 26, 2020)

JJBA can't the G.O.A.T cause there is mo Eminem stand.


----------



## manidk (Jul 26, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> JJBA can't the G.O.A.T cause there is mo Eminem stand.



No Eminem stand _yet._


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 26, 2020)

"Don't try to judge me Dio, you don't know what the fuck I've been through."


----------



## manidk (Jul 26, 2020)

Gonna be honest here.

Completely forgot Smoker was even a character.  When was the last time he popped up?  I know he was in Marineford and I think I remember him going to the New World at some point but I really thought he'd be around more.  iirc he's a vice admiral nowadays.

Jesus, Luffy has so many scores he's gonna have to settle by the time this manga ends.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jul 26, 2020)

manidk said:


> Gonna be honest here.
> 
> Completely forgot Smoker was even a character.  When was the last time he popped up?  I know he was in Marineford and I think I remember him going to the New World at some point but I really thought he'd be around more.  iirc he's a vice admiral nowadays.
> 
> Jesus, Luffy has so many scores he's gonna have to settle by the time this manga ends.


Got Law'd with takasugi back at PH.


----------



## manidk (Jul 26, 2020)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> Got Law'd with takasugi back at PH.



Oh yeah, I do remember that now.

Oops.


----------



## manidk (Jul 27, 2020)

Luffy punching Bellamy is still one of the most satisfying panels I've ever seen in a manga.

Jaya is such an excellent mini-arc anyways and that double page spread just kicks it up farther.


----------



## manidk (Jul 29, 2020)

I always wonder just how much damage Enel could do in the wider world of One Piece.

His "Mantra" has such an insane range and potency but I wonder how much his lacking of CoA would affect him against some of the New World antagonists.

Also, completely unashamed to admit that I skipped the entire Davy Back fight except for the part where Foxy gets rekt.

Aokiji showing up and bodying the whole crew is also the first "Oh fuck" moment in the manga, followed by Kizaru doing the same but with more style.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jul 29, 2020)

manidk said:


> I always wonder just how much damage Enel could do in the wider world of One Piece.
> 
> His "Mantra" has such an insane range and potency but I wonder how much his lacking of CoA would affect him against some of the New World antagonists.
> 
> ...


Davy arc was fucking terrible, from what i can remember.
Enel was plenty strong.
If he knew haki, he'd probably be admiral tier eventually.


----------



## manidk (Jul 29, 2020)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> Enel was plenty strong.
> If he knew haki, he'd probably be admiral tier eventually.



For sure.  He and Crocodile both suffer from being early-story villains who should by all means be much stronger than shown.

But the hero has to win.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 29, 2020)

Oda said as Enel was he would be worth 500 million. Which is higher than Big Mom's elite and Kaidou's Tobbi Roppo. Even though they wrangle him in a fight.


----------



## manidk (Jul 29, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> Oda said as Enel was he would be worth 500 million. Which is higher than Big Mom's elite and Kaidou's Tobbi Roppo. Even though they wrangle him in a fight.



500 million was monstrous back when he was the villain as well.

Can only imagine what a threat he'd be with like, basic knowledge of CoA.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 31, 2020)

I would say lowest yc2 level to highest being Admiral/Yonkou if he had CoC.


----------



## Blade (Jul 31, 2020)

when enel returns from the moon

he will nuke big meme and crydo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manidk (Aug 1, 2020)

Despite some good moments and high points I've always been kind of ambivalent about Thriller Bark on past reads.

But goddamn I'm really enjoying it this time through.


----------



## manidk (Aug 3, 2020)

Mr 2 is a JoJo-tier bro.


----------



## manidk (Aug 3, 2020)

Mr 2 and Oars Jr. Would both make great Zeppelis.


----------



## manidk (Aug 3, 2020)

One thing I always appreciate about OP is when an antagonist is introduced in a goofy manner(Magellan w/diarrhea) so you don't take them super seriously.

Then they start fighting and you're like "Oh fuck."

The panel with Magellan dropping down from above in front of Luffy is threatening as fuck, then Luffy gets fucking bodied and Magellan is like "alright back to the toilet."


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 4, 2020)

Magellan has always been a personal favorite of mine.

Hopefully he comes back haki up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manidk (Aug 5, 2020)

Fishman Island is unsurprisingly still a chore to get through.  I like the themes of it and it goes pretty deep into a number of things but the story itself doesn't really grab me.

It is interesting how it delves into "Inherited Will" which is a big thing in the the broader scope of OP.  How the will changes from Fisher Tiger to Jinbei and Arlong and then to Hody, as well as Otohime to Shirahoshi and the Princes is a cool example of the whole thing.

But all that is useless without big explosions and there just aren't enough of those.

Also, Franky's post time skip design is still just not aesthetically pleasing.  Shoulders too big.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manidk (Aug 7, 2020)

Punk Hazard is definitely an arc that benefits from being able to read it all at once as opposed to week by week.

Law slowly falling into the rhythm of the Straw Hats is hilarious.


----------



## manidk (Aug 9, 2020)

Señor Pink vs Franky.

The best fight in the entirety of One Piece.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Aug 9, 2020)

manidk said:


> Fishman Island is unsurprisingly still a chore to get through.  I like the themes of it and it goes pretty deep into a number of things but the story itself doesn't really grab me.
> 
> It is interesting how it delves into "Inherited Will" which is a big thing in the the broader scope of OP.  How the will changes from Fisher Tiger to Jinbei and Arlong and then to Hody, as well as Otohime to Shirahoshi and the Princes is a cool example of the whole thing.
> 
> ...


It doesn't really help that it was preceeded by  one of the best arcs in OP.
Personally i haven't read past Zou.
Might read again, if something big happens.


----------



## manidk (Aug 9, 2020)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> It doesn't really help that it was preceeded by  one of the best arcs in OP.



That's not really my issue with it honestly.  Marineford was a great spectacle but I didn't like it as much as an arc.  It was more a series of cool moments.

Everything from Water 7 to Impel Down was  dope as fuck though.

It was more that while I appreciate the themes of the arc I feel like Oda leaned way too heavily into them and it detracted from the actual arc.

Anyhow, finished Dressrosa just now and damn I still love it.  If Fishman Island was executed this well with the balance and weight of the flashbacks vs current events it would've been one of the best.

But alas, it wasn't and isn't.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 9, 2020)

Dressrosa is amazing read in one go. People hated it for the pacing. Fair for if you read it weekly. But straight through. It is perfectly excecuted.

WCI is too.


----------



## manidk (Aug 9, 2020)

Yeah, I remember feeling that way about Dressrosa when it was the current arc.

But all at once it's one of my favorites in the series.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 9, 2020)

Dressrosa was easily prime terrible OL.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 9, 2020)

"but but but...Doflamingo's story presence!"


----------



## manidk (Aug 9, 2020)

Dogstorm and Cat Viper are terrible names.

Some things are better left untranslated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 9, 2020)

God. Good thing they learned for Dogtooth.


----------



## manidk (Aug 9, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> God. Good thing they learned for Dogtooth.



Oh I forgot about that.

Doesn't it also translate to "Potato Starch?"

That'd be almost so bad it's good territory.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 9, 2020)

Potato Starch vs. Snake Man Luffy.


----------



## OrlandoSky (Aug 9, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> Dressrosa was easily prime terrible OL.


I hate the Big Mom arc more personally. Dressrosa was all right for me, pretty average but all right.


----------



## Akira1993 (Aug 10, 2020)

OrlandoSky said:


> I hate the Big Mom arc more personally. Dressrosa was all right for me, pretty average but all right.


The only thing likeable in the Whole Cake Island arc was Katakuri to be honest for me.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 10, 2020)

Wrong Opinions all around me.


----------



## manidk (Aug 10, 2020)

That panel of my man THE SOUL KING standing up to Big Mom is one of my favorites in the manga.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 10, 2020)

manidk said:


> That panel of my man THE SOUL KING standing up to Big Mom is one of my favorites in the manga.


Young Lady! Only a fool comes to die!


----------



## manidk (Aug 10, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> Young Lady! Only a fool comes to die!



Brook is seriously the king of dope panels.

Luffy asking him to join the crew
Him asking Luffy to join later
Showing off his swordplay for the first time
Him and Ryuma trading blows

And that's just in one arc.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 10, 2020)

Brooke is aesthetically one of the best looking OP characters in my opinion.

Just looking at him makes him stand out.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Aug 10, 2020)

whats y'all favorite character designs in OP


----------



## manidk (Aug 10, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> Brooke is aesthetically one of the best looking OP characters in my opinion.
> 
> Just looking at him makes him stand out.



Which is saying a lot when you also have a human-reindeer, a pervert cyborg, and a rubber man in the main cast.

That being said, man, Katakuri is great.  How do you make a guy whose powers are mochi into such a cool character?

Like, it's understandable with fire guy or phoenix guy or fire guy part 2 or fucking earthquake man but... Mochi?


----------



## manidk (Aug 11, 2020)

OtherGalaxy said:


> whats y'all favorite character designs in OP



Purely design wise most of the logias look cool when in part-elemental form but Crocodile and Akainu are both dope among dope.

Marco is great, love the phoenix forms.

Kaido is sick.  Big angry dragon man.

Brooke is my favorite from the crew.

Katakuri, Jinbei, Enel, Magellan, Doflamingo, and Caeser are all pretty nice as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 11, 2020)

Katakuri is what happens when you train your DF to the max.

It's crazy though cause he can improve in so many areas.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 11, 2020)

My favorite designs:

Nekomamushi
Trafalgar Law
Brooke
Katakuri
Doflamingo
Blackbeard
Kawamatsu
Marco
Kizaru
Aokiji
Akainu
Enel
Magellan
Urouge
Kaidou

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Aug 11, 2020)

aside from the god OARS i really dig Crocodile, Enel, Yamato, Smiley the Slime, Jack the mf Drought, and Kaido's Dragon form is particularly cool, definitely lived up to the hype there

come to think of it my weird "100 Dinosaurs Kaido" theory from 5 years ago sort of came true, all of his best soldiers are Ancient Zoans


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 11, 2020)

Yamato has a cool design.


----------



## manidk (Aug 11, 2020)

OtherGalaxy said:


> come to think of it my weird "100 Dinosaurs Kaido" theory from 5 years ago sort of came true, all of his best soldiers are Ancient Zoans



Yeah, him being a "multi-zoan" would've been sick but I got love for the dragon form for sure.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 11, 2020)

Kaidou's Dragon form is good too.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Aug 11, 2020)

him being a Dragon is the most fitting fruit for him really, its design is one of the best looking things I've seen Oda draw

its just funny that his army did end up being a multitude of dinosaurs

I saw some thread once and apparently a guy had pieced together from character reactiobs and the Punk Hazard Dragon that Kaido's fruit wouod be a dragon DURING punk hazard  some true galaxy braining


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 11, 2020)

Well yeah. Cause Kine'mon hated Dragons, and Momonosuke despised his Dragon form. 

I thought he would have been Typhus. Honestly. But that would be OP.


----------



## manidk (Aug 11, 2020)

KAIDOU: KING OF BEASTS

GERBIL-GERBIL NO MI

That or GAR Hamtaro

Would've been sick.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 11, 2020)

You read fast damn.  From the chapter oneto WCI in like...a week?


----------



## manidk (Aug 11, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> You read fast damn.  From the chapter oneto WCI in like...a week?



Nah it's been like three weeks.

Staying home all the time except work kinda helps.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 11, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Matta Clatta !!!


----------



## manidk (Aug 11, 2020)

Finished WCI, first time going all through it at once.

It was... Ok.  Big Mom was appropriately threatening the whole way through.

Luffy vs Katakuri(and Katakuri's flashbacks) was as great as I remember.

It's got that trademark OP goofiness while still being action packed and that shows through most of the DF power being silly shit used really effectively.

But it's almost too much of a repeat of Enies Lobby for me to truly enjoy it.

Member of the crew leaves to protect the crew, ends up regretting it.

Goofy DFs and abilities used in a cool way.

Escaping a large fleet at the end.  There's other stuff I'm just not going to go through it all.

It just frustrates me that Sanji, who stormed EL to rescue Robin and was a part of all that would make the exact same mistake.  Drags the whole arc down.

I'd still give it a solid 5-6/10.  It's average without Katakuri.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 11, 2020)

It would have made a little more sense if Capone straight up just captured Sanji and took him.


----------



## manidk (Aug 11, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> It would have made a little more sense if Capone straight up just captured Sanji and took him.



Absolutely.

You still could've had the Luffy vs Sanji bit, but with the reveal later that Sanji's memories were fucked with by Pudding.

You get to the part where Sanji compliments Pudding's third eye and it somehow causes her powers to deactivate then the rest goes on as normal.

It'd be a completely different dynamic between beginning and end but I think I'd enjoy that more.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 11, 2020)

I think the reason Oda did what he did was because Sanji got absolutely shitted on every arc before that. 

He got redeemed a little bit because of the arc.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 11, 2020)

But too me WCI is a Top 5 arc.

However to be honest, Sanji is my least favorite SH.

Big Mom is well written, Katakuri is well written, the rivalry is set up and looking forward to it. The themes, and it makes you want to see the BMP more. 

Oda was also prime creative with the arc.


----------



## manidk (Aug 12, 2020)

That's the thing, it definitely had all the things that make a great OP arc but it just didn't come together like I would want.

Sanji being an idiot didn't help.


----------



## manidk (Aug 13, 2020)

That "He just laughed" panel with Roger is peak One Piece but i can't put into words why.


----------



## manidk (Aug 13, 2020)

YEAH BOI MARCO IN THE HOUSE

I'm finally into the "new to me" chapters.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Aug 13, 2020)

I'm gonna try and catch up on OP before my second child is born ive decided

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## manidk (Aug 13, 2020)

OtherGalaxy said:


> I'm gonna try and catch up on OP before my second child is born ive decided



You got one on the way already or you speaking hypothetically?


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Aug 13, 2020)

on the way already due in December, my other kid is 2 now

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## manidk (Aug 13, 2020)

OtherGalaxy said:


> on the way already due in December, my other kid is 2 now



Time flies, man.

Congrats!


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 13, 2020)

Congrats man!!!


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 13, 2020)

manidk said:


> YEAH BOI MARCO IN THE HOUSE
> 
> I'm finally into the "new to me" chapters.


My name is Oden! And I was born to boil!


----------



## manidk (Aug 13, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> My name is Oden! And I was born to boil!



Oden is the man for sure.

One of the greatest flashback only characters.

Anyways, I'm caught up now and kinda wish I'd have waited until the end of this war to restart.

I want more.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 14, 2020)

Feel you.

Honestly knowing what I know now. I would have waited for One Piece until it's last arc yo read weekly.


----------



## Dellinger (Aug 14, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> My name is Oden! And I was born to boil!



Still think that "I am a story to accompany your drinks" is one the coolest lines ever.


----------



## manidk (Aug 14, 2020)

Oden is full of bad ass quotes.

Seems like Oda really enjoy creating and writing for him.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 14, 2020)

Oda saw the Chad meme and just wanted to make one.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 14, 2020)

What do you think will happen end of Wano @manidk


----------



## manidk (Aug 14, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> What do you think will happen end of Wano @manidk



Right now I'm thinking Kaidou gets defeated, Big Mom splits for some reason bc she needs to be the big bad of the Elbaf arc, a couple of the samurai and one of the Mink bosses will probably die... Maybe Izo too...

And Yamato joins the Straw Hat Crew


----------



## manidk (Aug 14, 2020)

Kaidou will be taken down not solely by Luffy but some sort of combo attack bc if one Yonkou is defeated by Luffy alone then the next three won't be as threatening.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Aug 16, 2020)

yeah no way luffy on his own could take Kaido that would be dumb as fuck

I would like to see Yamato become a straw hat too


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Aug 16, 2020)

OtherGalaxy said:


> on the way already due in December, my other kid is 2 now


Man, it feels like it's just a couple of pages back when you've said you've finally got your life straight because you've found your love.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 16, 2020)

I am honestly A-Ok if Sulong Minks do some damage.


----------



## manidk (Aug 16, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> I am honestly A-Ok if Sulong Minks do some damage.





OtherGalaxy said:


> yeah no way luffy on his own could take Kaido that would be dumb as fuck



Yeah, I think it's definitely going to be a case of accumulated damage from everyone with Luffy possibly being the final blow.

Big Mom might be Luffy alone but honestly I'd rather see Luffy vs Katakuri v2 with Big Mom being another group effort but to a lesser scale.

Then we'll probably see Luffy vs an Admiral 1v1 and after that he'll be certified Yonkou level.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 16, 2020)

Always wanted Kizaru to be Luffy's first real top tier opponent. Because he is the reason Luffy took his first major loss.


----------



## manidk (Aug 16, 2020)

It's just hard to predict with new "Big Bads" every year or so and the sheer number of grudges and rematches Luffy has ahead of him.

Akainu, Blackbeard, Lucci again probably, Shanks, Im-Sama, Gorosei...


----------



## manidk (Aug 16, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> Always wanted Kizaru to be Luffy's first real top tier opponent. Because he is the reason Luffy took his first major loss.



I want Sanji vs Kizaru honestly.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 16, 2020)

Well here is what I got for Kaidou

Kaidou vs. Scabbards-Kaidou win
Kaidou vs. AH3 (All 3 use their CoC) Kaidou wins
Kaidou vs. Yamato -Kaidou wins
Kaidou vs. Luffy -Kaidou wins
Kaidou vs. Zoro -Kaidou
Kaidou vs. Luffy -Luffy wins.

Kaidou knocks out Luffy. Zoro saves him by using Enma to cut Kaidou. Kaidou is ultimately fine but does recieve a good sized wound. Before he kills Zoro Luffy gets back up.


----------



## Adamant soul (Aug 16, 2020)

manidk said:


> I want Sanji vs Kizaru honestly.



Oh so I'm not the only one.

I've always thought the M3 would end up fighting each admiral individually, the main fight Luffy vs Akainu for obvious reasons.


----------



## manidk (Aug 16, 2020)

Adamant soul said:


> Oh so I'm not the only one.
> 
> I've always thought the M3 would end up fighting each admiral individually, the main fight Luffy vs Akainu for obvious reasons.



That's what I'm hoping for.  Interested in what Fujitora ends up doing and what the other guy even is but I feel like Akainu vs Luffy and Kizaru vs Sanji are more or less set for now.  Honestly wouldn't be surprised if Fujitora quits at some point and Smoker ends up getting a promotion but he's gotta get a lot stronger and I feel like that'd be unbalanced with two admirals being reserved for Luffy.



B Rabbit said:


> Well here is what I got for Kaidou
> 
> Kaidou vs. Scabbards-Kaidou win
> Kaidou vs. AH3 (All 3 use their CoC) Kaidou wins
> ...



Something along those lines but I'd kinda like the final blow to be a combo.

Either scabbards plus Luffy or Yamato plus Luffy as a "welcome to the crew" type of thing.


----------



## manidk (Aug 16, 2020)

Also I'd like to see Brook vs BM v2 with him actually putting up a fight.

Soul King vs Soul Queen and whatnot.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 17, 2020)

We never really discussed that Brooke can manipulate and suck up souls in the OBD.

But Brooke is never really used in matches anyways.


----------



## manidk (Aug 17, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> We never really discussed that Brooke can manipulate and suck up souls in the OBD.
> 
> But Brooke is never really used in matches anyways.



Idk how far it'd really go.  Seems to only affect the weak-willed or "artificial soul" type enemies.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 17, 2020)

Probably just a fodder sweep if anything. 

Any Claymore fans here?


----------



## shade0180 (Aug 17, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> Any Claymore fans here?


99% of the members

 like almost everyone here including the obd main convo.


----------



## Adamant soul (Aug 17, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> Any Claymore fans here?



I really liked it up until the end of the assault on Organization HQ, Phantom Miria was my favourite character.

Priscilla kind of killed it for me so I didn't end up reading the end, but very good series up until that point.


----------



## manidk (Aug 17, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> Any Claymore fans here?



Yuh.

Ending was strange but overall I enjoyed it.

Been a while though. May reread soon.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Aug 17, 2020)

i have


officially started One Piece

after putting it off for almost 10 years

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## manidk (Aug 17, 2020)

OtherGalaxy said:


> i have
> 
> 
> officially started One Piece
> ...



Nice.  You have quite a journey ahead of you.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 17, 2020)

Adamant soul said:


> I really liked it up until the end of the assault on Organization HQ, Phantom Miria was my favourite character.
> 
> Priscilla kind of killed it for me so I didn't end up reading the end, but very good series up until that point.


Just read the first 2 volumes.

Very Berserk like. I do like the premise though.


----------



## manidk (Aug 18, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> Just read the first 2 volumes.
> 
> Very Berserk like. I do like the premise though.



It's very much worth reading even though it has a(to me) weak ending.

Great cast of ass-kicking characters.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shade0180 (Aug 18, 2020)

OtherGalaxy said:


> i have
> 
> 
> officially started One Piece
> ...


put it off again.

Like at least wait until the next arc.

or the next one seriously you'll regret it if you catch up too fast.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Aug 18, 2020)

shade0180 said:


> put it off again.
> 
> Like at least wait until the next arc.
> 
> or the next one seriously you'll regret it if you catch up too fast.


it's still a good months away though, till he catch up.
and OG would probably not read it later if he still didn't now hahaha.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 18, 2020)

He has already stated he wants to read Wano with the rest of us. So I think it would defeat the purpose if he didn't catch up with us until after Wano.


----------



## shade0180 (Aug 18, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> He has already stated he wants to read Wano with the rest of us. So I think it would defeat the purpose if he didn't catch up with us until after Wano.


if he wants to suffer with us who is up to date, well it is his choice.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Aug 18, 2020)

im already caught up on hxh i dont mind suffering


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 19, 2020)

Happy Birthday @Jag77 !!!


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Aug 19, 2020)

manidk said:


> It's very much worth reading even though it has a(to me) weak ending.
> 
> Great cast of ass-kicking characters.


the ending made it seem like everything up to that point was simply a prologue.
He also did Angel Densetsu (which i actually liked more)
it was comedy (IMO, one of the best out there. I'd probably only put KKOW ahead) though, which was really a stark contrast to Claymore's dark theme.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 19, 2020)

shade0180 said:


> if he wants to suffer with us who is up to date, well it is his choice.


God these fucking breaks man. The fact Wano has been great just makes it worse.


----------



## manidk (Aug 22, 2020)

Rereading Claymore.

Forgot how good it was.

Miria da besto.


----------



## Akira1993 (Aug 22, 2020)

manidk said:


> Rereading Claymore.
> 
> Forgot how good it was.
> 
> Miria da besto.


Theresa was the best tho.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 22, 2020)

manidk said:


> Rereading Claymore.
> 
> Forgot how good it was.
> 
> Miria da besto.


I'll get back to it tonight.

Coukd probably do volumes 3 and 4.


----------



## manidk (Aug 22, 2020)

Akira1993 said:


> Theresa was the best tho.



I'd agree with you, but...

Miria exists.


----------



## manidk (Aug 23, 2020)

You know what?

Being honest here.

Miria>=Galatea>Teresa>Everyone else.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adamant soul (Aug 23, 2020)

manidk said:


> You know what?
> 
> Being honest here.
> 
> Miria>=*Galatea*>Teresa>Everyone else.



Which one was Galatea again?

Was she the one who went blind and could sense everything?


----------



## manidk (Aug 23, 2020)

Adamant soul said:


> Which one was Galatea again?
> 
> Was she the one who went blind and could sense everything?



That's the one.


----------



## Adamant soul (Aug 23, 2020)

Good picks for the best Warriors then.

Isley and Riful are the best Awakened Beings. 

Though I still think Isley got kind of screwed at the end, I really didn't like the way he died.


----------



## manidk (Aug 23, 2020)

Adamant soul said:


> Good picks for the best Warriors then.
> 
> Isley and Riful are the best Awakened Beings.
> 
> Though I still think Isley got kind of screwed at the end, I really didn't like the way he died.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Isley was probably my favorite character on first read.  Yeah, his death was bullshit though.  Always wondered if he'd somehow show up again if the Claymore world was expanded on.


----------



## Blade (Aug 23, 2020)

read gash bell, if you haven't

brago rocks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## manidk (Aug 23, 2020)

Gash is dope.

Really enjoyable read all the way through.

Raiku is also one of the better artists when it comes to the sheer tension he can create while still being cartoony.

I also enjoyed Dobutsu no Kuni even though it really went off the rails at the end there.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 23, 2020)

Gash Bell is great. So was Animal Land.

Animal Land was fucking wild at the end. Idk why the author went all the way with that.


----------



## manidk (Aug 23, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> Gash Bell is great. So was Animal Land.
> 
> Animal Land was fucking wild at the end. Idk why the author went all the way with that.



Yeah it goes from like... Happy animal friends fight less happy animal friends to MY DEAD GIRLFRIEND WILL NUKE THE PLANET.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Aug 23, 2020)

that sounds like inverted Lucifer and the Biscuit Hammer


----------



## manidk (Aug 24, 2020)

OtherGalaxy said:


> that sounds like inverted Lucifer and the Biscuit Hammer



In a way, it is.

I'd say it's a tad below Biscuit Hammer in overall quality but that's not an insult at all.

If you haven't read it, it's worth it once you catch up with OP.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Aug 24, 2020)

KUBOOOOO IS BAAAACK


----------



## Akira1993 (Aug 24, 2020)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> KUBOOOOO IS BAAAACK


No one cares.


----------



## manidk (Aug 25, 2020)

Gotta say, I enjoyed Claymore a lot more this time through.  The ending, I mean.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Still feel like Teresa showing up(in whatever capacity) was kind of out of left field but I didn't mind it as much this time.

Good story, and I don't really mind it not going on to the other lands.

After all, basic awakened beings were supposed to be able to fight the dragon kin anyways.


----------



## Byrd (Aug 27, 2020)

Reading Golden Kamui, JJK, Kingdom, Kengan Asura atm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 29, 2020)

Reread all of One Piece. Decided to reread all of Naruto.


----------



## Tacocat (Aug 29, 2020)

Been rewatching One Piece along with my friend. It's pretty fun to witness all her reactions, especially now that we're in Enies Lobby.

Good luck rereading Naruto... The Shinobi War would kill me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 29, 2020)

Man. On volume 5. Zabuza was dope. Still this was back when Kishi had to nerf Kakashi.  Cause knowing what we know now Kakashi could kill him easily.

Rock Lee vs. Sasuke is about to begin.


----------



## Tacocat (Aug 29, 2020)

Shame that Orochimaru got the shaft, too. That shit where he mindfucks Sasuke and Sakura in the Forest of Death is genuinely chilling. He was a great villain when he had anything to do with the theme, i.e. when Naruto had a theme at all.


----------



## manidk (Aug 29, 2020)

Rereading Naruto would just give me depression.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 30, 2020)

At the Chunin Exam forest part. 

Seeing Naruto and Sasuke put up a strong fight against Orochimaru. 

God I love Part 1. Sasuke and Naruto as of now have a great rivalry.


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 30, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> Reread all of One Piece. Decided to reread all of Naruto.



cmon watch naruto p1 instead of reading it

for the nostalgic OSTs and feels


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 30, 2020)

I don't watch Anime honestly.

On chapter 100 now. Naruto vs. Kiba was great. Glad he got the recognition. To be honest Jiriya's teaching of Naruto made no sense to me years ago. But now Naruto controlling his Chakra alone made him a top prodigy. All the others were great because of their chakra control. It took 100 chapters for Naruto to learn the basics and already stronger than Neji.


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 30, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> I don't watch Anime honestly.
> 
> On chapter 100 now. Naruto vs. Kiba was great. Glad he got the recognition. To be honest Jiriya's teaching of Naruto made no sense to me years ago. But now Naruto controlling his Chakra alone made him a top prodigy. All the others were great because of their chakra control. It took 100 chapters for Naruto to learn the basics and already stronger than Neji.



rly hate how un utilized neji, kiba, lee etc.. were on the 2nd part


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 30, 2020)

Honestly I always thought Shino was the one guy they needed to use more. 

Mofo has a clean slate.


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 30, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> Honestly I always thought Shino was the one guy they needed to use more.
> 
> Mofo has a clean slate.



shino vs kankuro was dope asfk

even shino's design got a big nerf imo timeskip

fken kishi man


----------



## manidk (Aug 30, 2020)

The manga would've only lasted like 50 chapters if Shino was MC.

Absolutely ruthless.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 31, 2020)

Shino was probably too broken to continue writing fights for tbh.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 31, 2020)

It's so annoying that Sasuke and Kakashi didn't give Naruto a single reaction to Naruto beating Neji. Nor Naruto beating Garaa.  I do like the fact how the the other Genin respect Naruto now as a threat.

Kakashi right here just sounds like a bad character. It would make more sense if Jiriya came before the tournament and asked to train Naruto.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 31, 2020)

Also I know people think Kakashi didn't train Naruto because he lacked faith in him, but rereading the earlier parts this was simply not true. All Kakashi ever talked about was how Naruto mastered his chakra he would have unlimited potential. Which once Naruto did against Neji he did.


----------



## shade0180 (Aug 31, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> Also I know people think Kakashi didn't train Naruto because he lacked faith in him, but rereading the earlier parts this was simply not true. All Kakashi ever talked about was how Naruto mastered his chakra he would have unlimited potential. Which once Naruto did against Neji he did.


the problem with that is he actually could train Naruto to master his chakra.

and he didn't he. And then he pass him to Ebisu.

 Out of all the Jonin in the village he picked Ebisu to train Nardo.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 31, 2020)

To be honest. Ebisu wasn' t that bad. Naruto mastered walking on water in a day.


----------



## B Rabbit (Aug 31, 2020)

At the climax of part one.

Naruto vs. Sasuke is great tbh.

Rwally though have a new appreciation for Garaa and Lee vs. Kimimaro.

It's insane to me Kimimaro though Lee fresh off of surgery was stronger than KN0 Naruto. A small retcon for Lee I guess.


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 1, 2020)

Rescue Garaa arc is just not good. Idk why but I just feel like it is missing some elements. Naruto looks like a total novice, and despite the three years of training it looks like  Naruto and Sakura are highly underdeveloped as fighters. Sasori vs. Sakura and Chiyo just falls flat of any powerful fight. Like Sasori is cool, and Chiyo is cool, and puppetry is cool, but the fight is just...yeah ok it's a decent at best.

Also still lame as fuck how Garaa lost to Deidara, Garaa was clearly superior.

OMG SAI IS SO ANNOYING! I FORGOT HOW BAD HIS INTRODUCTION WAS.


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 1, 2020)

"You're strong just the way you are."

Actually Yamato Naruto seems like the weakest out of all the Genin so far.


----------



## shade0180 (Sep 1, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> To be honest. Ebisu wasn' t that bad. Naruto mastered walking on water in a day.


Naruto mastered kagebunshin in maybe less than 12 hours.

Naruto's learning ability is ridiculously high if he was taught or given a guide.

but if you don't tell him shit or just show him shit he ain't going to learn it.

Basically you need to either thoroughly explain to him the mechanics or he isn't going to get it for days or weeks as he is weak at figuring shit out. (It took him a long time to figure out rasengan as Jiraiya wasn't explaining shit to him)

 we've seen him learn shit fast as long as it was explained to him thoroughly and with guides (Senjutsu, the makeshift Bijuudama)

Him learning water walking instantly can't be attributed to Ebisu when he already knows the basics of how to do it with tree walking.


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 1, 2020)

Got to Deidara vs. Sasuke. Which honestly is a great fight.

Sai, and Garaa retrieval arc was straight ass. But Hidan/Kakuzu arc was good. Hebi arc is also good so far.


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 2, 2020)

Pain vs. Jiriya was so good.


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 2, 2020)

Itachi vs. Sasuke was good. Damn. 

Although the whole thing with the Hawk was lame as fuck. Naruto's biggest problem is that Kishi makes some of these moments a little cringey.


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 2, 2020)

See Pain vs. Naruto. Good arc.

Shitty little transitiin to Nagato.

The 5 Kage Summit arc is good though.


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 4, 2020)

Kakashi vs. Zabuza round 2 was great.

@LazyWaka. Who is the strongest out of the Kages in each village? (Not Hashi/Naruto/Perfect Susano Kakashi in your assesment.)


----------



## LazyWaka (Sep 4, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> @LazyWaka. Who is the strongest out of the Kages in each village? (Not Hashi/Naruto/Perfect Susano Kakashi in your assesment.)



My personal list?

Konoha: Tobirama > Minato > Sarutobi > Tsunade > Kakashi.

Sand village? Well we only ever saw 2 and had a hyped up third. Gaara is the strongest while his dad and the third Kazekage only had hype on there side while getting off paneled by characters that challenge said hype.

Kumo: 3rd > 4th.

Hidden mist: 2nd > 4th > 5th. Hype would put the fourth as the  strongest since he was implied to be a perfect jin but evidence exists to the contrary on that.

Tsuchikages we only ever got a feel for 2 of them and they were pretty much equal. Only difference is that on top of dust release one specked into invisibility while the other specked into weight manipulation, both of which can be very useful depending on the situation.


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 4, 2020)

So far. At 530. My top tem strongest Shinobi:

1.) Rinnegan Masked Man
2.) Minato
3.) Naruto
4. ) Sasuke
5.) Fence Sitter Onosuki
6.) Raikage
7.) Nagato (Pain Bodies)
8.) Killer Bee
9.) Jiriya
10.) Ginkaku

Although I know this list will change in like 20 chapters.  kinda fun rereading Naruto again.


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 4, 2020)

I know Hanzo beat Tsunade/Jiriya/Orochimaru but they lost while they were young. All three were stronger as they got older.


----------



## LazyWaka (Sep 4, 2020)

The said arc was ok when they finally got to orochimaru, but it was extremely boring up until that point.


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 4, 2020)

Oh the Sand arc? Rescue Garaa?

Sasori saved that arc. Deidara annoys me a little.


----------



## LazyWaka (Sep 4, 2020)

Fricken auto correct. I meant the Sai arc. It sucked until they got to orochimaru where it got better (then got worse again after the fight.)


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 4, 2020)

Mifune- In the distant past before my name was known we actually traded blows.
Hanzo-Really? Then why are you not dead?

Not going to lie Hanzo spittin flames @LazyWaka @Tacocat @shade0180


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 4, 2020)

LazyWaka said:


> Fricken auto correct. I meant the Sai arc. It sucked until they got to orochimaru where it got better (then got worse again after the fight.)


Thank you!!! Kn4 vs. Orochimaru was good 
But I didn't like Sasuke and Yamato's belittling of Naruto.


----------



## LazyWaka (Sep 4, 2020)

You gonna watch "The Last" and "Boruto the Movie" after your manga binge since they are technically canon?


----------



## shade0180 (Sep 4, 2020)

LazyWaka said:


> Konoha: Tobirama > Minato > Sarutobi > Tsunade > Kakashi.



 Kishi really killed all the hype for the Hokage with exception of Hashirama, Minato became disappointing when you realize that the only shit he really had was a half complete Jutsu in rasengan,  and Kishi just gave Tobirama the Hiraishin.

Sarutobi's hype was being able to use all of Konoha jutsu but use less than 20 or so Jutsu when he got revived and he should have access to infinite chakra.

Tobirama was known for creating Jutsu but we really didn't even see any jutsu he invented outside of Hiraishin and Edo tensei.

 Like Kakashi has more arsenal than this 3 combined.


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 4, 2020)

Yeah. I will watch both those movies.

Idk about Boruto though. Might read the manga. Which one is the canon?


----------



## LazyWaka (Sep 4, 2020)

Technically the manga retconned the movie version. But I would still recommend the movie as the Boruto manga is a real tough read.


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 4, 2020)

I have heard.

I am at the part where Naruto surpasses Third Raikage speed. Now the Jinchiruki have Sharingon and Rinnegon. Kinda lame but it has to happen.

Naruto was Hokage level during the pain arc. But I def understand why he wasn' t ready for the Hokage position after Tsunade stepped down. He wasn' t mature enough.


----------



## OrlandoSky (Sep 4, 2020)

LazyWaka said:


> You gonna watch "The Last" and "Boruto the Movie" after your manga binge since they are technically canon?


The Last I would argue isn't a necessary imho, all you really need to know is that Naruto marries Hinata. Everything before that is just a pretty cringey gas lighting process to make that ship make sense.


----------



## manidk (Sep 9, 2020)

I decided to reread and catch up with God of High School.

I think I originally left off during the Pandora bit in the sage realm.

Currently at the part where the Ark is first activated.

Must've been torture for fans of Jin Mo-Ri at this point bc he hasn't been plot relevant for like two years worth of chapters.

My boy Park Ilpyo gets shafted even harder tho.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Sep 9, 2020)

manidk said:


> I decided to reread and catch up with God of High School.
> 
> I think I originally left off during the Pandora bit in the sage realm.
> 
> ...


i think I've stopped somewhere around there as well, might continue reading after the anime season ends.


----------



## manidk (Sep 9, 2020)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> i think I've stopped somewhere around there as well, might continue reading after the anime season ends.



It's pretty consistently decent at least to where I'm at now.

The various martial arts are still kind of used but it's only really the two taekwondo styles and Daewi and Mira's styles we see semi regularly.

The borrowed powers also stop getting interesting at some point around the end of the Sage Realm arc.  

But it's ok enough that it keeps me reading somehow.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Sep 10, 2020)

manidk said:


> It's pretty consistently decent at least to where I'm at now.
> 
> The various martial arts are still kind of used but it's only really the two taekwondo styles and Daewi and Mira's styles we see semi regularly.
> 
> ...


Apparently, the current arc is the best one yet, i just got pissed real hard about miraxdaewi for some reason... That, and i got bored with jin's absence.


----------



## Blade (Sep 10, 2020)

manidk said:


> It's pretty consistently decent at least to where I'm at now.
> 
> The various martial arts are still kind of used but it's only really the two taekwondo styles and Daewi and Mira's styles we see semi regularly.
> 
> ...





ZenithXAbyss said:


> Apparently, the current arc is the best one yet, i just got pissed real hard about miraxdaewi for some reason... That, and i got bored with jin's absence.




current arc is the most boring one and if you read the spoilers of the raw chaps, it's just 

peak tgoh was the sage realm arc


----------



## shade0180 (Sep 10, 2020)

Seriously Mubong park is still bullshit.

As long as mubong park is alive GoH ain't going to get any better.


----------



## shade0180 (Sep 10, 2020)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> got bored with jin's absence.


I only agree with this shit is boring without Jin.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Sep 11, 2020)

Blade said:


> current arc is the most boring one and if you read the spoilers of the raw chaps, it's just
> 
> peak tgoh was the sage realm arc


Well, i haven't personally read up to current arc.


I'm just going off of by reddit comments.


----------



## shade0180 (Sep 11, 2020)

Seriously Mubong is what killed the ser


ZenithXAbyss said:


> Well, i haven't personally read up to current arc.
> 
> 
> I'm just going off of by reddit comments.


Mubong park is literally only alive because of plot armor, he also has no real purpose in the story, any villain could literally replace him and it wouldn't change shit.

Other than him killing jin taejin and getting Jin mori's hate. Nothing would really change if the dude fall over and got replace by another villain.

Like seriously there's no real reason to prolong his existence. In the first place Jin Mori isn't even out there trying to get revenge for Jin Tae jin.

 not even sure why the author is keeping him around to just turn him into his fap piece. (Like the author is asspulling power ups to keep the guy relevant left and right)


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Sep 11, 2020)

I didn't read your reply because it's probably gonna be a spoiler.


----------



## shade0180 (Sep 11, 2020)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> I didn't read your reply because it's probably gonna be a spoiler.


Read it.


----------



## Kurou (Sep 11, 2020)

Hui was a far more endearing protagonist than Jin tbh.

Especially current Jin.  The only problem was making Hui's arc right after the high that was oraeguk. Which itself is honestly fine because his arc was fucking great. It took time to build but it's literally arc with the most players and gears turning.


----------



## manidk (Sep 12, 2020)

Hui was dope.

Better than Jin for sure.  Not that I entirely dislike Jin(at least up to the timeskip, just started part six) but he's just kind of your normal protagonist.

Daewi and Q round out the top tier for me.


----------



## shade0180 (Sep 12, 2020)

Kurou said:


> Hui was a far more endearing protagonist than Jin tbh.
> 
> Especially current Jin.  The only problem was making Hui's arc right after the high that was oraeguk. Which itself is honestly fine because his arc was fucking great. It took time to build but it's literally arc with the most players and gears turning.


Yea, Hui really got build up nicely before he returned to jin, The next arc jin and the new clone is also disappointing.


----------



## Blade (Sep 12, 2020)

wow

good people still exist, lads :manly

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 16, 2020)

Kevin Mask being > Kid Muscle was great choice.


----------



## Adamant soul (Sep 16, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> Kevin Mask being > Kid Muscle was great choice.



Didn't Kid Muscle beat him in the end though?

I'm sure he did in the anime at least.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Sep 16, 2020)

Adamant soul said:


> Didn't Kid Muscle beat him in the end though?
> 
> I'm sure he did in the anime at least.


he won in the manga, lost in the anime, iirc.


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 16, 2020)

Kevin Mask lost in the Anime and won in the Manga.


----------



## manidk (Sep 16, 2020)

Man the bit of GoH I'm on right now is kind of tiring.

Dusik just attacked Park's convoy heading to the bunker for reference.

This whole arc has been:

MORI IS STRONG
DAEWI IS ALSO STRONG
I, A NEWLY INTRODUCED CHARACTER AM STRONG
NOW WAIT, MORI AND DAEWI ARE STRONGER
MUJIN PARK IS KIND OF AN ASSHOLE AND ALSO VERY SMART

over and over and over.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Sep 16, 2020)

manidk said:


> Man the bit of GoH I'm on right now is kind of tiring.
> 
> Dusik just attacked Park's convoy heading to the bunker for reference.
> 
> ...


Idkman, that's been like the formula since the very start.


----------



## manidk (Sep 17, 2020)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> Idkman, that's been like the formula since the very start.



Yeah but it's dumber now.

Mori and Daewi used to have like, actual challenging fights so it worked when things like that came up.

Now it doesn't bc you just don't feel any tension from it.


----------



## Blade (Sep 17, 2020)

i told you, lads

the final arc is hot trash levels


----------



## manidk (Sep 17, 2020)

I never doubted it.

Kinda wish Mori would've remained Dan Mori for a bit longer and had to gradually recover his memories/power.

They keep talking about him leveling up and whatnot but he still just dumpsters everyone he fights.


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 19, 2020)

My friend irl caught up to OP in the anime. 

Thrilled really.


----------



## Blade (Sep 19, 2020)

@manidk 






never forget, this lad alone still is >>>> hst in quality

houshin engi is iconic levels


----------



## manidk (Sep 19, 2020)

Blade said:


> @manidk
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gone too soon.  Taikobou had to get all scientific to beat him bc my man bc he was too fabulous.

Might reread that now that I've caught up with GoH.


----------



## Blade (Sep 19, 2020)

manidk said:


> Gone too soon.  Taikobou had to get all scientific to beat him bc my man bc he was too fabulous.
> 
> Might reread that now that I've caught up with GoH.




a large absolute zero taoe ech in order to defeat him in his island sized form 

yeah re read that and add to your list, these series as well

psyren
violinist of hameln
gamaran
sengoku youko
busou renkin


----------



## manidk (Sep 19, 2020)

I've read Sengoku Youko like 90 times.

Read Busou Renkin a while back.

Started Hamelin but forgot where I left off.

Can't remember Psyren but I feel like I might've started it at some point.

Gamaran I might pick up.


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 20, 2020)

Busou Renkin was dope. But the artist is a pedo, so even if I like the series its hard to enjoy.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Sep 20, 2020)

Blade said:


> a large absolute zero taoe ech in order to defeat him in his island sized form
> 
> yeah re read that and add to your list, these series as well
> 
> ...


Seeing Psyren made me remember The Breaker.
Ah fuck, those ending put me straight into limbo.


----------



## shade0180 (Sep 20, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> Busou Renkin was dope. But the artist is a pedo, so even if I like the series its hard to enjoy.


didn't know that.

I like both the anime and the manga.

 Oh yea, this dude also the one who made RK I completely forgot.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Sep 20, 2020)

For my case, I've already finished BR and RK for at least a decade before nobuhiro's case surfaced, so....


----------



## Hardcore (Sep 20, 2020)

and rurouni kenshin is ruined for me now 

like seriously how could an author of a masterpiece be a pedo


----------



## shade0180 (Sep 20, 2020)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> For my case, I've already finished BR and RK for at least a decade before nobuhiro's case surfaced, so....


yep, his case appeared in 2017?

I was already watching/reading RK in the early 1999's along with the original Digimon.
BR was introduced to me somewhere between 2006~2008 when I was in college.

Yea, the gap is pretty large.


----------



## Blade (Sep 20, 2020)

also 



> On February 27, the Tokyo Summary Court found the 47-year-old Watsuki to be in violation of Japan’s Anti-Child Prostitution and Pornography Ordinance. *However, the manga artist will serve no jail time in relation to the infraction, instead being ordered to pay a fine of 200,000 yen (US$1,890)*.



this thing still stigmatized watsuki, badly

and he should feel ashamed with that degeneration 

cuz

rkenshin is one of the best manga/anime series, for decades now


----------



## shade0180 (Sep 20, 2020)

Also RK has a shit with misao and Aoshi where Aoshi totally ignored misao.



  Seriously how did he degenerated so much.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 20, 2020)

Japan is just as much at fault for having weird laws. It was legal for him to have that until it wasn't, then when it wasn't he tried to dispose of it and got caught.  That's just fucking dumb. Don't take so long to clean up your act Japan.

It's silly and while I don't think anything good about him for having it, just like with any other series I could care less about the author. I care about the work. I like Rurouni Kenshin and that's that. If Watsuki factors into my enjoyment of the series then it's just stuff like reading stuff he wrote about how X-Men influenced RK's designs. That aspect of him never showed through into his work and I'm sure that's with good reason.

Busou Renkin's anime was just alright. The OP was fire through.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 20, 2020)

\

TFW this dude was the best character


----------



## Blade (Sep 20, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> \
> 
> TFW this dude was the best character








nice way to spell victor


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 20, 2020)

Blade said:


> nice way to spell victor


You mean the dude who comes out at the end to be stronger than everyone because he's colored differently? 

And then the MC is suddenly able to do it too 

I guess it is kind of like SSJ.


----------



## Blade (Sep 20, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> You mean the dude who comes out at the end to be stronger than everyone because he's colored differently?
> 
> And then the MC is suddenly able to do it too
> 
> I guess it is kind of like SSJ.



well




























he is voiced by rikiya koyama, automatically he wins


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 20, 2020)

Blade said:


> well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fair enough.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Sep 21, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Japan is just as much at fault for having weird laws. It was legal for him to have that until it wasn't, then when it wasn't he tried to dispose of it and got caught.  That's just fucking dumb. Don't take so long to clean up your act Japan.
> 
> It's silly and while I don't think anything good about him for having it, just like with any other series I could care less about the author. I care about the work. I like Rurouni Kenshin and that's that. If Watsuki factors into my enjoyment of the series then it's just stuff like reading stuff he wrote about how X-Men influenced RK's designs. That aspect of him never showed through into his work and I'm sure that's with good reason.
> 
> Busou Renkin's anime was just alright. The OP was fire through.



I mean, we don't really know.
some people are probably just better at hiding shit.
Watsuki just happened to create one of the best shounens out there, while being a degenerate...

it's funny a similar case happened recently, I forgot the title (edit: Act Age) but the author was found to be a pedo or some shit, assaulted someone iirc (edit: molested a school girl).
his series ended up getting axed by Jump due to this, which was a shame. 
I heard many good things about his work.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 21, 2020)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> I mean, we don't really know.
> some people are probably just better at hiding shit.
> Watsuki just happened to create one of the best shounens out there, while being a degenerate...
> 
> ...


He molested two different girls apparently. They thought he might've done the first one, but he gave himself away when he did it again and they nailed him. I think one was like 16. I think that actually doing something like that is far worse than having porn. Not that I condone owning that sort of porn but there's a reason he's a jailed criminal while Watsuki got fined and it's not just fine print.

Shimabukaro also did it with an underage prostitute (high school age I think) though I don't know the details, but again that's not on the level of molestation. I think that was pre-Toriko.

In the end though I'm going to read what I read. I like Kenshin and Toriko and I dropped Act-Age


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 23, 2020)

I love RK. I usually collect manga I love, but I just can't bring myself to buy them sadly.

But I also read BR and RK and loved both. So Idk.

Maybe someday I'll get RK.

I'm not a cancel culture guy either. I believe in forgiveness and moving on. However, pedo stuff is just hard to really look past.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 24, 2020)

Happy Birthday @ACE NITRO !!!


----------



## ACE NITRO (Sep 25, 2020)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Happy Birthday @ACE NITRO !!!


Thank you so much


----------



## shade0180 (Sep 25, 2020)

ACE NITRO said:


> Thank you so much


happy b-day/


----------



## Hardcore (Sep 27, 2020)

so good can't believe it's luffy


----------



## Hardcore (Sep 27, 2020)

still can't decide which is better


----------



## Adamant soul (Sep 27, 2020)

Hardcore said:


> still can't decide which is better



I'd go with Ichigo vs Grimmjow just because it was unintentionally funny (especially with the sad music they played with it) as well as being a savage beatdown.

As opposed to being a deliberate gag like Broly vs Frieza was.


----------



## Divine Vasto (Sep 27, 2020)

Hardcore said:


> still can't decide which is better


One is raw and badass, the other is raw but kinda cheap. 

Gonna go with grimm beat down as it made Grimmjow one of my favorite characters


----------



## Hardcore (Sep 27, 2020)

i kept rewatching them

and i got less excited about the second one first

so yeah i also would go with first


----------



## Divine Vasto (Sep 27, 2020)

Hardcore said:


> i kept rewatching them
> 
> and i got less excited about the second one first
> 
> so yeah i also would go with first


Because it’s less flashy and more raw, probably why I like Bleach SS arc a lot. Blood felt very raw and natural. And I like Bleach later on even final arc better than Post DBZ (hell I like it better than dragon ball in general)


----------



## Divine Vasto (Sep 27, 2020)

And overall the fact that it stayed more consistent in its writing and didn’t haven shit like 
-Tingly backs
-Beerus ordering Planet Vegeta’s destruction
-Jiren
I also liked Post SS Bleach fights Han any DBS fight.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Sep 28, 2020)

Hardcore said:


> still can't decide which is better


man, why don't I remember that bleach scene ever happening?


----------



## Blade (Sep 28, 2020)

they razed the tgoh anime with all that filler in the last few episodes 

well, they might fix it, in the brotherhood version, in obd 2028


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Sep 29, 2020)

Blade said:


> they razed the tgoh anime with all that filler in the last few episodes
> 
> well, they might fix it, in the brotherhood version, in obd 2028


Man, that was really... unsatisfying for reasons...
where's muh Earth to Moon expansion of yeoui?
where's muh country sized tsunamis?
ToG looking like the better adaptation, despite having lesser budget.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 29, 2020)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> Man, that was really... unsatisfying for reasons...
> where's muh Earth to Moon expansion of yeoui?
> where's muh country sized tsunamis?
> ToG looking like the better adaptation, despite having lesser budget.


ToG was a boring piece of shit the entire time. At least tGoH had well animated fights and a decent start. ToG has literally nothing going for it besides people who have been reading it hyping it up.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 29, 2020)

Japan wants to animated one cour of each of these Korean shows and then go back to forgetting they exist.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Sep 29, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> ToG was a boring piece of shit the entire time. At least tGoH had well animated fights and a decent start. ToG has literally nothing going for it besides people who have been reading it hyping it up.


you don't like Gintama, and ToG.
come on man, why do you have to be like this.


ToG is amazing, and it's only going to get better.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Sep 29, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Japan wants to animated one cour of each of these Korean shows and then go back to forgetting they exist.


CR actually did, and they said both are massive success.
S2 is bound to happen sooner or later.
they kind of fucked up with how they handled the pacing.
78 chapters in 13 episodes for ToG, 120 for TGoHS.
but iircs, some even want to skip these parts as P2 would where the "meat" would be, so they almost skimmed P1.
crossing my fingers the sequels would be handled better.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 29, 2020)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> CR actually did, and they said both are massive success.
> S2 is bound to happen sooner or later.
> they kind of fucked up with how they handled the pacing.
> 78 chapters in 13 episodes for ToG, 120 for TGoHS.
> ...


CR paid for it. If it happens then it's again only because they're specifically making it. Not because Japanese producers want to make it.



ZenithXAbyss said:


> you don't like Gintama, and ToG.
> come on man, why do you have to be like this.
> 
> 
> ToG is amazing, and it's only going to get better.


Gintama is okay on average. When I watch hundreds of episodes of an anime I'd prefer every episode or even every other episode to be enjoyable. Guess what? It wasn't. It took time to grow on me and never truly did. It took time to have more serious arcs which also don't always pay off. And it rarely had funny episodes. Then when it had gotten fairly good it threw that away in favor of dumb "look how epic this is" serious arcs all in a row.

It's a 6~/10 series that people on MAL memed everyone into thinking is the best thing ever. I don't hate that I watched it but it could do with 40-60% less episodes

ToG based solely on the anime was awful. I don't read lolwebtoons so excuse me for thinking a boring adaption of boring adaption was bad and then the only excuse for it I hear is that the series takes so long to get good that despite adapting like 70~ chapters of said series it still couldn't reach said good parts. It's similar to what people say about Gintama actually. I had someone who said it was his favorite anime ever but it takes "50 episodes to get good", but that's such a ridiculous investment for that kind of return. Look at say FMA:Brotherhood. I'm not going to claim it's the single greatest anime ever but it's only like 14 episodes or something more than 50. Similarly G Gundam is about 50 episodes too.

I'm watching freaking Yugioh Zexal now that people always said was so awful and it's not.

I'm not going to change my opinions on stuff just because others like it more than me or say I should like it.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Sep 29, 2020)

^that triggered me, ngl.

but believe me when I tell you, I respect your opinion.
even if it didn't align with my views.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Sep 29, 2020)

but, some anime do take time to be good.
best example is one piece.
it wasn't really "good" up until it hit arlong park.
that's 30 episodes of boring anime.
personally, I never really got invested before Alabasta.
for gintama, it relies heavily on humor initially, and obviously not everyone takes a joke in the same manner.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 29, 2020)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> ^that triggered me, ngl.
> 
> but believe me when I tell you, I respect your opinion.
> even if it didn't align with my views.


Fair enough 


When I saw bits of the dub One Piece I thought that it was fairly good around the Usopp arc. I know some people who like Baratie better than Arlong tbh too. But it was okay to start with. I think my problems with OP kind of amount to not being particularly attached to any of the characters and the fights generally not being so great on average. It's still a well done series and until the time skip (I last read after Dressrosa ended) was pretty consistently solid. It just missed the really big high moments for me due to a lack of personal attachment. I need to go back to it at some point though. Maybe if I ever do watch the anime I might get more attached and that'll help. My opinions on the series are just kind of all over the place.

I like comedy in anime. I just don't think Gintama's brand of funny is very successful most of the time. If a series is mainly one it should be making me do more than smirk every once in a while. Overall the section of the anime that I thought was the best on average was the Gintama' season. It had a good blend of better standalone comedy and arc episodes.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Sep 29, 2020)

It's fine to take some time to get good, but the best shows grab you to begin with and stay good for the entire run. Not everything can do that for sure, but shows that "take time to get good" basically have a time wall in front of them.


----------



## shade0180 (Sep 29, 2020)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> you don't like Gintama, and ToG.
> come on man, why do you have to be like this.
> 
> 
> ToG is amazing, and it's only going to get better.


Dude ToG is dead.

 Like the author is on leave until further notice.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Sep 29, 2020)

shade0180 said:


> Dude ToG is dead.
> 
> Like the author is on leave until further notice.


It's on hiatus.
Don't be trying to jinx it, man.

And that's fine, the dude barely takes breaks, even with an injured hand.


----------



## Blade (Oct 1, 2020)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> Man, that was really... unsatisfying for reasons...
> where's muh Earth to Moon expansion of yeoui?
> where's muh country sized tsunamis?
> ToG looking like the better adaptation, despite having lesser budget.




at least the animation and choreography, was on point

it could had been better, but, who knows, maybe





































in the brotherhood edition, in obd 2028


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Oct 4, 2020)

why did i not see the similarities sooner


----------



## Blade (Oct 4, 2020)

OtherGalaxy said:


> why did i not see the similarities sooner



one slight MINOR difference though






































stats wise, well, urek is continent level+ and relativistic


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Oct 4, 2020)

Enel will hit those numbers when he gets back from bench pressing the moon


----------



## Blade (Oct 4, 2020)

OtherGalaxy said:


> Enel will hit those numbers when he gets back from bench pressing the moon




so, you also support this theory as well 






























enel is too subarashii to not get a zenkai eventually


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Oct 4, 2020)

he has too much hype his Fruit is supposed to be either the strongest Logia or an "invincible" fruit iirc

Plus him nuking islands with Ark Maxim, for the time he was introduced is insanely powerful, arent high tiers like Jack still on that level ? He has nowhere to go but up


----------



## Blade (Oct 4, 2020)

OtherGalaxy said:


> he has too much hype his Fruit is supposed to be either the strongest Logia or an "invincible" fruit iirc
> 
> Plus him nuking islands with Ark Maxim, for the time he was introduced is insanely powerful, arent high tiers like Jack still on that level ? He has nowhere to go but up



on his own, he is town level+/mhs+/logia intangibility and all, *only *with ark maxim he was island level

overall, quite impressive, i know what you mean

most high tiers now are island+, with the top tiers being small continent level (for now)

and just for the lulz, enel was also one of most high tiered bounty wanted too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Oct 4, 2020)

yeah but Ark Maxim basically just let him focus his own powers to do that giant ball attack, so even if it's not efficient like the casually island level dudes now that's insanely powerful for that era

and yeah that bounty especially for the time, is insane


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Oct 4, 2020)

oda KNEW i was getting into OP this year nigga said im teasing EVERYTHING about the Ancient Giants


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Oct 4, 2020)

Katakuri seems cool, Im looking forward to his fight, I dig his design, no real pre formed opinion on Cracker yet

favorite characters, all the Straw Hats are super likable great main cast, my favorite three characters in general though are Crocodile, Enel, and Aokiji

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Oct 4, 2020)

> no garp, shanks, kizaru, mihawk, calgara etc?


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Oct 4, 2020)

i havent even actually met Garp yet other than the intro pages which surprised me I thought he'd show up much sooner

Kalgara is dope though I did love him and his story with Noland


----------



## Blade (Oct 4, 2020)

you actually, re-read one piece? 

odagalaxy


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Oct 4, 2020)

Reading OG's reply, I can't even remember who Kalgara is.
Man, getting to ~1000 chapters is insane.


----------



## Blade (Oct 4, 2020)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> who Kalgara is.




you know him






calgara is this lad here


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Oct 5, 2020)

Blade said:


> you know him
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, I did a quick google after reading OG's reply.
It's just that it's been well over a decade since he's been shown in the manga.
Actually it's kind of amazing how Enel is still being talked about here and there despite him being a relatively early villain.
Just shows how much potential he has.

I also like Skypeia/Jaya, especially Luffy's beatdown on Bellamy.
Still one of the best in the entirety of One Piece, imo.


----------



## B Rabbit (Oct 5, 2020)

Calgara is awesome. 

IMO the third best Flashback character. 
Saul is underrated too.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Oct 5, 2020)

I just got introduced to Saul actually, on the Ohara flashback rn


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Oct 5, 2020)

Blade said:


> you actually, re-read one piece?
> 
> odagalaxy



this is my first time reading OP dawg 

well not counting when I read 20 chapters like 10 years ago


----------



## Ren. (Oct 6, 2020)

Blade said:


> you know him
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## B Rabbit (Oct 8, 2020)

OtherGalaxy said:


> I just got introduced to Saul actually, on the Ohara flashback rn


Saul's the G.O.A.T tbh.


----------



## B Rabbit (Oct 8, 2020)

Also Aokiji best Admiral you are currently seeing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Oct 8, 2020)

we in thriller bark now

OARS SOON


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Oct 13, 2020)

Those great whites seems to have gone to the wrong neighborhood.


----------



## B Rabbit (Oct 14, 2020)

After I read the SK universe. I will hit up the Malazan series.

Found that I owned the first book with plans on reading it. When my bookcase broke, I uncovered it and realized I was really interested.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Oct 14, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> After I read the SK universe. I will hit up the Malazan series.
> 
> Found that I owned the first book with plans on reading it. When my bookcase broke, I uncovered it and realized I was really interested.


Ahhh Malazan, completely forgot about its existence.
But then again, i haven't been able to read much of the books I've bought in the last couple of years.
Some I'd recommend
-The Stormlight Archive
-The Northumbrian Thrones
-Lightbringer
-Twilight Reign

really loooong
-Shannara


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 15, 2020)

I just finished the new Dresden Files book.

I've actually been keeping track of my total number of read books this year. I'm up to 55 books and 69 audiobooks.


----------



## CrossTheHorizon (Oct 16, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I just finished the new Dresden Files book.
> 
> I've actually been keeping track of my total number of read books this year. I'm up to 55 books and 69 audiobooks.



The what now

OH SHIT ITS OUT


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 16, 2020)

CrossTheHorizon said:


> The what now
> 
> OH SHIT ITS OUT


Yeah and It’s a supesurprising book


CrossTheHorizon said:


> The what now
> 
> OH SHIT ITS OUT


Yeah, around 2+ weeks ago and it's pretty crazy. I didn't expect Butcher to do half of what he did


----------



## CrossTheHorizon (Oct 16, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Yeah and It’s a supesurprising book
> 
> Yeah, around 2+ weeks ago and it's pretty crazy. I didn't expect Butcher to do half of what he did



Welp, time to see if I can find an open bookstore


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 16, 2020)

CrossTheHorizon said:


> Welp, time to see if I can find an open bookstore


Did you read Peace Talks too?


----------



## CrossTheHorizon (Oct 16, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Did you read Peace Talks too?



Last one I read was Skin Game. 

I got used to the idea the next one was never coming out and forgot to keep checking


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 16, 2020)

CrossTheHorizon said:


> Last one I read was Skin Game.
> 
> I got used to the idea the next one was never coming out and forgot to keep checking


Well then you've got three to read. Brief Cases is a second short story collection and is somewhat more relevant than Side Jobs (you lose a lot of the stuff with Big Foots if you don't read it) and then he took Peace Talks which he went on hiatus before reading and split it into two books. Peace Talks ended up with all of the regular build up and then Battle Ground is the direct second part sequel with like almost 400 straight pages of action


----------



## CrossTheHorizon (Oct 16, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Well then you've got three to read. Brief Cases is a second short story collection and is somewhat more relevant than Side Jobs (you lose a lot of the stuff with Big Foots if you don't read it) and then he took Peace Talks which he went on hiatus before reading and split it into two books. Peace Talks ended up with all of the regular build up and then Battle Ground is the direct second part sequel with like almost 400 straight pages of action



Aw fuck yeah


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Oct 16, 2020)

legos still handing yeehaw his ass


----------



## CrossTheHorizon (Oct 18, 2020)

@MusubiKazesaru well, just finished Peace Talks. And yeah, did not expect Butcher to pull that out of his hat just yet.


*Spoiler*: _spoiler_ 



Harry actually throwing down with McCoy was bad enough (he's definitely off the Council now, even if they haven't had the vote), but this Titan bitch is really about to break the damn Masquerade. Can't wait till humans start mass producing black magic weapons and try to literally storm hell


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 18, 2020)

CrossTheHorizon said:


> @MusubiKazesaru well, just finished Peace Talks. And yeah, did not expect Butcher to pull that out of his hat just yet.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _spoiler_
> ...


Wait until you read Battle Ground. I legit didn't think Butcher had the grit to pull some of the shit he pulled in it, but in some ways it's almost something I wanted to have happen earlier 

Some of it is great. I enjoyed the book a lot, but be warned it's chaotic as fuck.

We should discuss it a bit when you've read it since it would be hard for me to only talk about Peace Talks right now.


----------



## CrossTheHorizon (Oct 18, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> Wait until you read Battle Ground. I legit didn't think Butcher had the grit to pull some of the shit he pulled in it, but in some ways it's almost something I wanted to have happen earlier
> 
> Some of it is great. I enjoyed the book a lot, but be warned it's chaotic as fuck.
> 
> We should discuss it a bit when you've read it since it would be hard for me to only talk about Peace Talks right now.



Looking forward to it. My reading speed directly correlates to the books ability to interest me, so I should be caught up in....oh about three hours

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Oct 18, 2020)

Just finished the Stand. Best Stephen King book I have read from his.

Which is saying something because 'Salems Lot, The Shining, and IT are obviously very good.


----------



## CrossTheHorizon (Oct 18, 2020)

Right, going to take me a bit longer to get through Battleground. Not because it doesn't have my interest (I'm in deep here), but because I got to the halfway point and The Bad Thing (tm) happened and I had to go outside and punch some trees while screaming for a while


----------



## CrossTheHorizon (Oct 18, 2020)

@MusubiKazesaru welp, I finished it. Fucking hell, they really did it.


*Spoiler*: _spoiler_ 



So now the mortals are going to know, Justine is controlled by an Outsider, fucking Drakul is probably anti-Harry or something, and the White Council is basically an enemy force now. 

Also I was almost beginning to like Mab till that marriage business. Stone-cold bitch is right.


----------



## manidk (Oct 18, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> Just finished the Stand. Best Stephen King book I have read from his.
> 
> Which is saying something because 'Salems Lot, The Shining, and IT are obviously very good.



Read The Long Walk.

It's short but pretty great.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 19, 2020)

CrossTheHorizon said:


> @MusubiKazesaru welp, I finished it. Fucking hell, they really did it.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _spoiler_
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




I'm surprised that Butcher had the balls to kill off Murphy and so fucking weirdly too. His handling of Rudolph has always been weird since around book 4 and on. I don't mind though sine I never forgave her for being a massive cunt in Fool Moon and to a lesser extent in Stormfront and then she got wanked for most of the rest of the series. At least Hendricks went out like a chad.

Titania getting rekt easier than Mab despite being stronger due to the time of the year 

I found the Drakul part to be a lot more interesting than any of the big battle stuff tbh. For quite a few reasons. I'm surprised that they were able to take out more than a few  Black Court vampires ranked above Mavra without too much effort, even if half of the team got wiped out, they got wiped by Drakul who is probably tiers above them.

I'm surprised that the mortal world is still keeping a lid on this shit. It doesn't seem feasible even if I don't see Chicago itself sitting still. I feel like Harry is going to gather the greater community or something by the next book.

Another big thing to add to your list is Marcone being a Denarian

I'm also not sure how the fuck Harry could seal Ethniu from the shoreline of Chicago. From his island, sure, but father than that?


----------



## CrossTheHorizon (Oct 19, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _spoiler_ 



I always really liked Murphy because she was the only one of his love interests who really seemed to get the guy behind the facade. Like she knew Dresden as a person, as opposed to as a wizard. I can see the reasoning behind not liking her, but her death still pissed me the hell off. Was kinda rooting for Harry to eat Rudolf alive tbh.

I did think Titania getting wiped in a three on one battle like that was kinda hilarious, though at the same time that was, iirc, the first time in the fight Ethinu had to do something beyond just use the Eye. So the beginning of actually draining her power I guess.

Drakul is a good plot hook, though weirdly irrelevant to the rest of the story beyond removing the lesser Wardens from the field. Interested to see where this goes with him.

Can't wait till the Men in Black show up. The fact that the council at the end said they were dangerous gives me high hopes.  Be hilarious if Harry ends up joining them as a temp or something 

And Harry seemed to have some kind of plan involving Michael about places to give people "hope". Probably going to actually start organizing the Paranet and those "knights of the bean" and teaching them to defend themselves.

I'm getting a bit tired of Marcone. I guess he kinda comes off to me like you mentioned with Murphy, as though he keeps getting wanked. Now he's a Denarian which presumably means his eventual confrontation with Dresden will be an actual fight instead of a "magical Batman vs supremely prepared human", which feels kinda like the end of Arkham Asylum where Joker doses on drugs and bulks for no reason. Eh, we'll see.

Demonreach is just that fucking powerful, I guess. I'm still waiting for Harry to be pushed far enough to weaponize the prisoners, probably either against Drakul or the Walkers themselves. That's going to be the real nuclear moment.

Also when Thomas wakes up to find Harry married to Lara is going to be a fucking riot.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 19, 2020)

CrossTheHorizon said:


> *Spoiler*: _spoiler_
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 




The cause of her death pisses me off. There's tons of other shit going on and THAT is what does it? Are you kidding me? I was serious when I said that Rudolph's handling has made no sense since his transfer out. I warmed to Murphy somewhat when I went back through the series on audio tbh, but yeah otherwise I still felt somewhat the way I said. Harry going apeshit for a bit was a good moment even if it was stupid.

The rain forced Ethniu to actually have to recharge the Eye more naturally as opposed to lolinfinitemagicintheair (Butcher really pushed that too hard, I don't care how hot Harry's charm bracelet got). It's just not all that amazing of a fighting move.

He might organize just them, but I was thinking he might get more of the community together, but that's probably a bit too large for Butcher to coordinate so you're probably right.

I get you on Marcone, but the twist itself was good. It was as good as the similar one at the end of Skin Game, but smaller and more low key. Also I can't help but feel like the Denarians haven't looked so tough aside from their debut (and to some degree the threat at the end of Skin Game inb4 that fizzled out) so it's kind of weird to see Marcone get so much use out of one of them.

Demonreach being to do that was a bit out of nowhere. It was also strange in the moment to know that much worse apparently lives in its prison. How was a vanilla wizard like Merlin even if he was the GOAT able to get all of them in there?

Thomas' handling I expect to be very different. There's the Justine stuff which he knew about, but I feel like being in the prison is going to affect him for a good long while. The Lara stuff should be interesting in both a goofy and serious way because it's been implied since her debut that she actually has a bit of a thing for Harry underneath everything else (though the everything else stuff is a lot). Molly's reaction 

You know I actually read that short story in the post-book before this book came out. I knew it was after Battle Grounds, but it came out early. I thought it implied that Ebenezer died or something but I was wrong and he made it through this.


----------



## CrossTheHorizon (Oct 19, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _spoiler_ 



I agree the way it happened was dumb. Should have had her go out in a blaze of glory against the Jotuns or something. Butcher still did a damn good job of making it hurt like hell.

Yeah, but she was still full up on her own magic since she'd just been using the eye, meaning Titania, Odin, and the Erlking were up against the full power of the person who yeeted Mab like a red-haired stepchild. So it made sense she'd whack them, but it was also the part where she actually began to slow down. Granted Odin got the MVP move with that Gungir stab. 

Spreading the Paranet across the States could be a good move. Be a good way to prep for the normies finding everything out. Hell, at this point a slow reveal to the rest of the world might not be a bad idea. Lets see how Drakul likes having a nuke dropped on his head.

Oh yeah, him actually doing was a hell (_*badum tiss*_) of a reveal. The Denarians are kind of a weird bunch. It's been made plainly obvious that the Angels are several orders of magnitude above....literally everything else (Uriel casually dropping that he could nuke a galaxy, lol) and the Denarians are fallen Angels, so you'd think they'd the biggest threat. Instead they're basically casual mid-tiers? Like they have absurd levels of skill and experience but roughly Harry levels of power, give or take a zero. 

That said, I thought the way Marcone handled Ethinu was pretty in keeping with their level of power, since he was basically just pulling a bunch of really difficult but not seemingly "expensive" spells to act as a glorified decoy.

Demonreach has always been an out-of-context threat to everything not Angelic in nature. Remember its security feature was that it would basically blow up North America to prevent its inhabitants from escaping, and the implication was that in some cases that wouldn't be enough. Ethinu was strong as hell, but she was pretty clearly a step below whatever the hell warranted that level of caution. 

I legit have no idea how they're going to handle the Thomas/Justine situation, which has not yet been addressed as I understand it. Unless Harry just outs the whole Outsider thing to everyone and convinces them all to help find and murder the Walkers. Or get murdered by them, whichever.

Going to be interesting to see if Harry and Lara really do shack up. Knowing Harry there's no way he keeps that purely professional (or even physical), and Lara has shown enough cracks when talking about family that I'm genuinely interested in seeing where this goes.

Ah yes, McCoy. Man, that's going to be one hell of a showdown. I do hope he and Harry get to just have it out in a one v one, though the last time Butcher hyped up a duel this much Harry settled it while naked with a rusty nail, so....


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 19, 2020)

CrossTheHorizon said:


> *Spoiler*: _spoiler_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




The Paranet has been spread across the US since the ending of White Night, which is literally when it was made. Nobody is going to drop random nukes inb4 the Big Apocalypse Trilogy (that's why they kept insisting on the whole book being merely a lower case a apocalypse).

It's because the Denarians nerfed themselves to being to better influence the world. It's a major facet of the series that the stronger you are, the less you can directly influence things. In the case of Uriel for instance it would allow for let's say Lucifer to do the same thing.

We don't really know how expensive those spells were and by that point the air energy had gone and they were at least near water. Sure she was drained at that point, but Harry flat out stated how busted translocation spells were and Marcone has had the coin for a few years after being a vanilla mortal previously.

I just wonder how said beings were even locked up.

I feel like Harry won't allow the whole marriage thing to happen, but it might go through in the end just for loldynamics. He's been linked to the White Court to some degree for a while. It'd be interesting to see how it would legit play out. We'll have to wait on the Justine stuff until later, but Harry did promise to try to free her and Mab has done that before so it's possible.

McCoy after getting some ridiculous feats last book, plus his satellite drop way back in like book 5 got some even crazier feats this book with that weird shadow cloak magic, Ethniu actually know what the Blackstaff was, and the fucker actually being able to return Gungir lighting blasts without him getting fucked him. It definitively places him up there in the tier where he's probably above the Ladies which was kind of implied to be out of the reach of mortals. That amps the idea of what mortal wizards can do, they also have the most freedom and variety. I don't see how Harry is taking him in any sort of fight unless he gets some major powerups (I don't think McCoy would actually want to legit kill him either). It's weird that the Spear of Destiny actually didn't do anything besides assist in the ritual of Ethniu's capture. It felt a little lame since that was implied to be a big game changer. Maybe it's what allowed for the long distance binding.


----------



## CrossTheHorizon (Oct 19, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Spoiler_ 



Oh, I thought the Paranet was set up mostly around Chicago? Huh, maybe he can put that use then.

Pretty sure Drakul, the super vampire who is also a starborn, is going to be a part of the Big A trilogy.

Yeah, but the nerf still seems to be a bit much considering their stature. It works since it makes them far more personally dangerous than the people Harry has to step easy around, just seems a bit odd.

The implications of Harry's description where that it was super difficult magic but not something even younger Harry considered out of his league power wise. I don't think there was any indication Marcone was pumping out major power with any of them, it was just surprising he could do it at all.

The Merlin created Demonreach, meaning he built the "blow up a continent" bomb, so I'm guessing he laid the whammy on them, Also apparently he scorned Mab at some point while she was mortal and survived, so man has got to be tough as nails.

I would agree, but then I never thought Harry would actually become the Winter Knight either. And I'm not sure Justine and the baby could survive what Mab had to do to Lea.

Oh yeah, McCoy is definitely out of Harry's league unless he actually weaponizes one of the prisoners (or just...fights him on Demonreach), though I can imagine Harry getting some pretty big power-ups soon. Nothing to motivate a guy like the prospect of Big A Apocalypse. Also he does technically have to eye, and if McCoy does get to Thomas somehow Harry will have more than enough hate to power it.

The Spear of Destiny (aside from Harry noting it would have gone straight through Ethniu's armor) was definitely a let down. Considering its the freaking Longinus you'd think Harry could have at least laid out a decent whammy on the Titan. Meh, it probably did help him overcome her will at the end, but I'll hope for better latter on.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Oct 19, 2020)

CrossTheHorizon said:


> *Spoiler*: _Spoiler_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




Yeah they are, but it's made up of Harry, Elaine, and a bunch of mostly unspecified bottom and low tiers.

I don't think Drakul is specifically a vampire, but it's not confirmed. He's the father of Dracula who created them. It's implied he's different from Black Courts since he's not rotted at all.

That's how it is, but the Denarian have always been weird. I just with they didn't come off as jobbers more than half of the time. I like the concept, but it feels like some of them never looked all that good standing-wise when they should.

I think it's surprising that he could do anything, let alone difficult shit. It's cool, but now he's way way more slippery and tough than ever.

We'll probably get more information on Merlin in the future. Probably before the series heads into its end game or around then.

Well it's not like we couldn't see Mab using Harry more and more over time and then he made that bargain. The thing I don't get about bargains though is that why can't those beings do crazy shit like that without there being a trade if it's to mutual satisfaction? Harry was all decked out in a spell resistant super clothes in Changes and he didn't have that here, though his Duster was almost broken in how much abuse it absorbed.

Justine likely couldn't survive that, but it shows that there's a method and the baby can be born before it's done. Wasn't Grimalkin possessed by Nemesis too? Did they ever go into how it got back to normal for this book?

Harry made a point of saying he could probably only attempt to use the eye if he researched it for like a hundred years or more. I wouldn't be surprised if it comes back to do something, but it's not really in his immediate arsenal.

Well he does have the ability to just screw it on his staff whenever now 

I wish he got at least one hit in, but he never did anything with it because he failed big time whenever he got near Ethniu with it.


----------



## CrossTheHorizon (Oct 19, 2020)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Spoiler_ 



Neat. Maybe that can help with coordinating a slow reveal of the supernatural if it comes down to it.

That makes him more scary, not less. He certainly seems to be setting up to be a major player in Big A, especially since Mavra implied the stars and stones related directly to him, and Butcher said the big 3 curses were the names of the last books.

Hopefully we get to see them really cut loose before the end. And then see Uriel cut loose on them.

As long as he doesnt pull anything else out of his ass.

It will probably involve time travel. Because there's no way Butcher passes that up.

Sure, but by the same token we've received continual hints at a mutual respect/attraction between Harry and Lara, and a lot of stuff about him following the same path as his mom. Who shacked up with the crazy Raith dad. We'll see.

Dresden had magic super clothes this time, they just got shredded by the kraken at the beginning.

I have no idea what happened with Grimalkin. I figured it was either another malk taking on his role and therefore self, or I'd forgotten something from another book.

Sure, but if his sentence is reactivated and McCoy comes for him, its either that or send Ethniu after him. Which is another thing they brought up he can do now.

Yeah, hopefully it turns out he just never realized you could use it outside of as a "super cool magical pokey stick"


----------



## B Rabbit (Nov 7, 2020)

That is just why Luffy is the best!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tacocat (Nov 7, 2020)

I'm surprised Luffy's handwriting is legible, let alone that he can write at all

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Blade (Nov 8, 2020)

B Rabbit said:


> That is just why Luffy is the best!





Tacocat said:


> I'm surprised Luffy's handwriting is legible, let alone that he can write at all








the crew should be renamed instead as bigbrain hats

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Nov 25, 2020)

Stroev said:


> heh


Oh shit.

How have you been?


----------



## manidk (Dec 4, 2020)

My thread life instinct is truly incredible.

Can someone do the math and add up how many popular series have started or ended just in the lifespan of this thread?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Blade (Dec 7, 2020)

be patient

in obd 2027, white lantern keishin will delete this convo

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 8, 2020)

manidk said:


> My thread life instinct is truly incredible.
> 
> Can someone do the math and add up how many popular series have started or ended just in the lifespan of this thread?


thread is truly eternal


----------



## Akira1993 (Dec 11, 2020)

Blade said:


> be patient
> 
> in obd 2027, white lantern keishin will delete this convo


He is cultivating his power for that moment.


----------



## shade0180 (Dec 17, 2020)

@Blade if this isn't a genjutsu this shit is going to be a new low for Nardo.

 Like Sauce just allowed Boruto to facefuck his rinnegan with a fucking Kunai.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Akira1993 (Dec 18, 2020)

shade0180 said:


> @Blade if this isn't a genjutsu this shit is going to be a new low for Nardo.
> 
> Like Sauce just allowed Boruto to facefuck his rinnegan with a fucking Kunai.


First his arm, now the strongest source of his power, his Rinnegan.

If it is legit, then wow


----------



## Nello (Dec 23, 2020)

Can anyone tell me roughly how strong Saitama is estimated to be? How do you figure?


----------



## Akira1993 (Dec 24, 2020)

Nello said:


> Can anyone tell me roughly how strong Saitama is estimated to be? How do you figure?


Continental level+ by feat and higher obviously by hype.


----------



## Akira1993 (Jan 5, 2021)

@shade0180 @Adamant soul

@CrossTheHorizon

Is it true that an attack which ignore the concept of time and move where time itself doesn't exist, said attack has infinite speed? And if you can react to such attack, do you have infinite speed reaction as well?

Since the concept of speed exist only under space time continuum.


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 5, 2021)

Akira1993 said:


> Is an attack which ignore the concept of time and move where time itself doesn't exist, said attack has infinite speed? And if you can react to such attack, do you have infinite speed as well?


Er I wouldn't call it infinite speed but I'd put it in resistance feat or some type of special ability.

Where your character can ignore some form of time hax, or time stop or some shit.

  Shit is you need more context from it. As there are a lot of attack that can ignore time.

One example:
An attack like Cu Culain's Gae bolg (ignoring cause and effect) It basically writes off how the spear thrust your heart and it would leap to just the spear thrust your heart.

another example:
With Gurren lagann when he blocked multiple missiles that can cross time and space.

Or

Shield hero who can reflect an attack that can hit the past, the present or the future all at the same time.

We really don't term this shit as infinite speed.


----------



## Akira1993 (Jan 5, 2021)

@shade0180 @Adamant soul @Blade @Masterblack06 @Xhominid @CrossTheHorizon



 as highlighted in the LN numerous times.

In the verse, there are countless Universes apparantly in the "silver sea", each Universe has the size of a bubble, the MC and his Universe is one of them, said sword can "apparantly" destroy all of it if he wanted too and hyped to be the case by the gods of the verse as that sword is abnormal and destroy all logics.

How do you gauge it?


----------



## Akira1993 (Jan 5, 2021)

shade0180 said:


> Er I wouldn't call it infinite speed but I'd put it in resistance feat or some type of special ability.
> 
> Where your character can ignore some form of time hax, or time stop or some shit.
> 
> ...


Then what qualify you as having infinite speed?


----------



## shade0180 (Jan 5, 2021)

Akira1993 said:


> How do you gauge it?


multiversal?





Akira1993 said:


> Then what qualify you as having infinite speed?



No fucking clue.

I mean the moment science/math can't quantify shit you might as well can just call it unlimited speed, 

In normal instances a person moving in stopped time can be considered infinite speed, even if he is walking or doing it as slow as a sloth.

 so I'll just go along with whatever the board agrees with.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Akira1993 (Jan 5, 2021)

shade0180 said:


> multiversal?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, if that is the case, then the character I mentioned fit the criteria

I guess, I will summon my two old fossils YuGiOh cards from my deck @ChaosTheory123 @Iwandesu

Does an attack or a person moving where the concept of time doesn't exist (not in time stop), or outside of space time continuum qualify as infinite speed?


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 5, 2021)

Akira1993 said:


> Well, if that is the case, then the character I mentioned fit the criteria
> 
> I guess, I will summon my two old fossils YuGiOh cards from my deck @ChaosTheory123 @Iwandesu
> 
> Does an attack or a person moving where the concept of time doesn't exist (not in time stop), or outside of space time continuum qualify as infinite speed?


Not necessarily 
Sometimes the being just can ignore the specific hax they were facing 
Context matters.


----------



## Iwandesu (Jan 5, 2021)

As for your question i would say nothing qualifies you as having true infinite speed lol
Just like nothing qualifies you as having infinite dc.
At best you can have beings that "ignore speed" i guess 
But this is extremely specific and not something to be presumed


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jan 5, 2021)

There is infinite speed. That just means traveling at distances without time passing using speed. Sorta like pseudo teleportation.


----------



## Akira1993 (Jan 5, 2021)

Iwandesu said:


> As for your question i would say nothing qualifies you as having true infinite speed lol
> Just like nothing qualifies you as having infinite dc.
> At best you can have beings that "ignore speed" i guess
> But this is extremely specific and not something to be presumed


Isn't infinite speed, something that the realm of physics can't quantify?

How you qualify a character having a speed feat impossible to quantify? Unlimited speed? Infinite speed? Omnipresence? Because such characters exist in fiction I am sure.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jan 5, 2021)

Akira1993 said:


> Isn't infinite speed, something that the realm of physics can't quantify?
> 
> How you qualify a character having a speed feat impossible to quantify? Unlimited speed? Infinite speed? Omnipresence? Because such characters exist in fiction I am sure.


----------



## Akira1993 (Jan 5, 2021)

Interesting, so immeasurable is above infinite?

And the exemple I gave with the character moving where the "concept" of time and space doesn't exist, qualify him for the immeasurable speed category then.

As he move beyond the bounds of time and space itself.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jan 5, 2021)

@Masterblack06
Comeon man, why did you hve to close the gojo thread?
I wanna see how that would turn out.


----------



## Masterblack06 (Jan 5, 2021)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> @Masterblack06
> Comeon man, why did you hve to close the gojo thread?
> I wanna see how that would turn out.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## Masterblack06 (Jan 5, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jan 7, 2021)

New Slam dunk film, hell yeah!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 7, 2021)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> New Slam dunk film, hell yeah!


What do you think they might do? The Sannoh game would be a lot to squeeze into one film but it might work best compared to say adapting another hype game or so. Ideally I'd have liked a new adaption.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jan 7, 2021)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> What do you think they might do? The Sannoh game would be a lot to squeeze into one film but it might work best compared to say adapting another hype game or so. Ideally I'd have liked a new adaption.


Sannoh, unless they plan to continue where the anime left off. Anything else seems a bit too random. Thankfully, there's not too much dialogue iirc so that would save a lot of time.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 7, 2021)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> Sannoh, unless they plan to continue where the anime left off. Anything else seems a bit too random. Thankfully, there's not too much dialogue iirc so that would save a lot of time.


I don't see why they'd "bother" with the Toyotama game unless there's more than one movie. They could do it as a prologue highlights reel type thing though.

They make most anime movies 2~ hours these days so there's might be a long enough run time for it. It's still a lot of chapters even if you reduce it to its minimum so to speak. The game was around 7 volumes long.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jan 7, 2021)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> I don't see why they'd "bother" with the Toyotama game unless there's more than one movie. They could do it as a prologue highlights reel type thing though.
> 
> They make most anime movies 2~ hours these days so there's might be a long enough run time for it. It's still a lot of chapters even if you reduce it to its minimum so to speak. The game was around 7 volumes long.


They could always do part 1 and part 2.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Jan 7, 2021)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> They could always do part 1 and part 2.


I wouldn't mind that.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jan 8, 2021)

It'd actually be funny if it all comes back to bite their ass and then lose everything.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jan 13, 2021)

Demon Slayer voted number 2 in the greatest manga of all time poll.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kingdom Come (Jan 25, 2021)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> Demon Slayer voted number 2 in the greatest manga of all time poll.


Finally a win for One Piece bros against KnY amidst the sales stomp they’re doing on us

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Blade (Jan 29, 2021)

that poll is even more rigged than every uchiha poll related thread, in nf

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 1, 2021)

I'm actually surprised that a lot of anime are making a comeback as of late 

Like Inuyasha for instance 

Also that list is flawed as fuck 

But different strokes for different folks


----------



## Kingslayer (Feb 5, 2021)

I need 2 player to start  the mafia game anyone from obd wanna play ?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Feb 8, 2021)

sup OBD ningens  

any1 interested in playing Avengers vs X-men Mafia? Need 10 more players


----------



## Blade (Feb 9, 2021)

in few months

this convo will be on that 5 years time stopped knocking streak

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tacocat (Feb 9, 2021)

Most prophetic thread of all time, for better or worse


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Feb 9, 2021)

Blade said:


> in few months
> 
> this convo will be on that 5 years time stopped knocking streak


5 years to a hundred pages.

Prime cancerdome used to take down threads in minutes.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Feb 9, 2021)

Especially on days HST drops.


----------



## manidk (Feb 11, 2021)

Cranking out shitposts at hypersonic speeds.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Feb 12, 2021)

manidk said:


> Cranking out shitposts at hypersonic speeds.


Oh well, at least we're at 100 now.
Another 5 years to 200.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Feb 19, 2021)

Kishimoto with the nerf stick


----------



## Tacocat (Feb 19, 2021)

What'd he do this time?


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Feb 19, 2021)

Tacocat said:


> What'd he do this time?





How's that possible considering Kurama's just a ball of chakra, idk?
But Naruto's not a Jinchuuriki anymore, apparently.


----------



## shieldbounce (Feb 19, 2021)

Tacocat said:


> What'd he do this time?


Apparently Naruto and Sasuke got nerfed. Something like Kurama not existijg anymore for Nardo and Sauce losing his rinnegan


----------



## Tacocat (Feb 19, 2021)

It'll be fine, Naruto about to unlock his Mangekyou for killing his best friend


----------



## Hardcore (Feb 19, 2021)

tbh this shit should have been done in the first arc

to save them from their pathetic displays that i've been constantly hearing about

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Byrd (Feb 26, 2021)

Good to see this place is alive and kicking


----------



## manidk (Mar 13, 2021)

I was feeling masochistic the other day and remembered that I never actually finished Fairy Tail.  So I just jumped in where I left off(around where August killed himself) and ran through it real quick.

What a waste of an hour.

I've never seen a manga nosedive as hard as FT did. I remember it being decent-to-good up to the Jellal arc, picked up ever-so-slightly with the OS arc and then cratered at Tenrou and on.

Which is a shame. Had a few wasted characters that were actually ok mixed in with all the terrible.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 13, 2021)

manidk said:


> I was feeling masochistic the other day and remembered that I never actually finished Fairy Tail.  So I just jumped in where I left off(around where August killed himself) and ran through it real quick.
> 
> What a waste of an hour.
> 
> ...


NNT dude...

 Shuumatsu no Valkyrie is also a runner up.

Like  the first 2 arc.... It topped and then it literally dropped down.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 14, 2021)

manidk said:


> I was feeling masochistic the other day and remembered that I never actually finished Fairy Tail.  So I just jumped in where I left off(around where August killed himself) and ran through it real quick.
> 
> What a waste of an hour.
> 
> ...


I really might as well finish it at some point too, there's a few manga I have like that where I read most of them but not the last chunk. I think the place where I last read was when Lucy broke her key to summon the CSK. That being said, FT is probably the worst or one of the worst of the stuff I haven't finished.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## manidk (Mar 14, 2021)

That's funny, I also never finished NNT.

No plans to go through that pile of shit again though.


----------



## Hardcore (Mar 14, 2021)

manidk said:


> That's funny, I also never finished NNT.
> 
> No plans to go through that pile of shit again though.



well next time you feel masochistic, you have something to do


----------



## manidk (Mar 14, 2021)

Hardcore said:


> well next time you feel masochistic, you have something to do


Hopefully the Sun expands and engulfs the Earth before I ever get to that point.  

I mean fuck, now that I think about it NNT probably ended up worse than FT.


----------



## Tacocat (Mar 14, 2021)

Glad I read one chapter of that series and said you know what? Not gonna bother.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Akira1993 (Mar 15, 2021)

manidk said:


> Hopefully the Sun expands and engulfs the Earth before I ever get to that point.
> 
> I mean fuck, now that I think about it NNT probably ended up worse than FT.


Naw FT ending is still worse.

At least in NNT, someone in the main cast died for real.


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 15, 2021)

Akira1993 said:


> Naw FT ending is still worse.
> 
> At least in NNT, someone in the main cast died for real.


After kissing a Loli playing to be an Adult. but, seriously that's pretty fucked up in it's own way. Why didn't the author just actually allowed Merlin to be a proper Adult? and, instead of pulling this person is actually a loli locked in space time which currently inhabits an adult body for thousands of years.

 Like Merlin had thousands of years to properly grow up.


----------



## Akira1993 (Mar 15, 2021)

shade0180 said:


> After kissing a Loli playing to be an Adult. but, seriously that's pretty fucked up in it's own way. Why didn't the author just actually allowed Merlin to be a proper Adult? and, instead of pulling this person is actually a loli locked in space time which currently inhabits an adult body for thousands of years.
> 
> Like Merlin had thousands of years to properly grow up.


She is an Adult tho in the mental age, and she did it in her Adult form but I don't care about such stupid things as it isn't important to the plot.

Merlin is easily the smartest and the most mature character of the entire series.

She couldn't grow because she stopped her own time, that is why she is immortal, but who cares since she can have any body form that she wishes (and she herself doesn't like her loli form since she doesn't take it) and I know that she isn't a kid, not even close mentally speaking.


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 15, 2021)

Akira1993 said:


> She is an Adult tho in the mental age, and she did it in her Adult form but I don't care about such stupid things as it isn't important to the plot.
> 
> Merlin is easily the smartest and the most mature character of the entire series.
> 
> She couldn't grow because she stopped her own time, that is why she is immortal, but who cares since she can have any body form that she wishes (and she herself doesn't like her loli form since she doesn't take it) and I know that she isn't a kid, not even close mentally speaking.


Yea that's why it was some stupidly sick writing because Merlin mental capacity is practically already an adult until that dumb moment.

 No one would even care if shit wasn't mentioned.


----------



## Akira1993 (Mar 15, 2021)

shade0180 said:


> Yea that's why it was some stupidly sick writing because Merlin mental capacity is practically already an adult until that dumb moment.
> 
> No one would even care if shit wasn't mentioned.


Well, loli or shota are impossible to avoid in every fantasy/isekai series, I got used to it already lol.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Mar 26, 2021)

I mean, ban's love interest was a loli elf.
And meliodas is a shota...
Author definitely has some problems...


----------



## Gordo solos (Mar 26, 2021)

Tacocat said:


> Glad I read one chapter of that series and said you know what? Not gonna bother.


I didn’t even finish the chapter, I dropped it after a couple pages. Normally I don’t drop series that quick but I just wasn’t feeling it


----------



## manidk (Mar 29, 2021)

Yeah now that I look back NNT had several red flags straight from the beginning that I just chose to power through because... Well I mean Kongou Banchou was fuckin' dope.

Probably not something I'd get very far into if I started it today.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Mar 30, 2021)

manidk said:


> Yeah now that I look back NNT had several red flags straight from the beginning that I just chose to power through because... Well I mean Kongou Banchou was fuckin' dope.
> 
> Probably not something I'd get very far into if I started it today.


Wow, I actually forgot that he did Kongou Banchou.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Null (Mar 30, 2021)

damn we almost at 5 years


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Mar 30, 2021)

manidk said:


> Yeah now that I look back NNT had several red flags straight from the beginning that I just chose to power through because... Well I mean Kongou Banchou was fuckin' dope.
> 
> Probably not something I'd get very far into if I started it today.


yeah I'd be too disgusted to read something like that now, when I was a teenager it was almost like I didn't notice (though to be fair it was bad but not AS BAD back when the manga started). But now that I have kids and shit HELL no am I ever reading anything like that again

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## manidk (Mar 30, 2021)

OtherGalaxy said:


> yeah I'd be too disgusted to read something like that now, when I was a teenager it was almost like I didn't notice (though to be fair it was bad but not AS BAD back when the manga started). But now that I have kids and shit HELL no am I ever reading anything like that again


Yeah.  It sucks because underneath all the gross stuff there was some decent a ideas, powers, and characters but once the writing fell off all of the gross shit was harder to ignore.

That being said, I'm at an age now where even good points like NNT had at first can't cover for the shitty parts.



ZenithXAbyss said:


> Wow, I actually forgot that he did Kongou Banchou.



Yup.  How you go from a nice, short story with decent art to a bloated mess with bad-to-average art still amazes me.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Mar 31, 2021)

I read Kangou Banchou and didn't think much of it despite how much people seem to like it here. There were a few good parts and the art was good, but overall? Eh? Pretty freaking average.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Mar 31, 2021)

I had a lot of fun with kongou banchou. it's obviously not groundbreaking work but I enjoyed the hell out of it. definitely aged better than NnT at least lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 2, 2021)

Kongou Banchou is your typical OBD series people like. Crazy feats and badass characters. It wasn't meant to be anything groundbreaking.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 2, 2021)

More like there's one instance of crazy feats, before that it was like town level or so and that's fairly towards the end too. It's nothing like Toriko or something in that regard nor is it as good as Toriko.

I think around that time or maybe a bit before it I was going through certain manga almost solely because they were applicable to the OBD such as that and RAVE. Or maybe I wanted to read them but that was part of the reason and they just weren't that good lol.

Gash Bell was solid though even if the earlier arcs went on too long for their own good and the humor was extremely hit and miss. I saw the dub on Toonami when I was even younger (same for RAVE tbh).


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 2, 2021)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> More like there's one instance of crazy feats, before that it was like town level or so and that's fairly towards the end too. It's nothing like Toriko or something in that regard nor is it as good as Toriko.
> 
> I think around that time or maybe a bit before it I was going through certain manga almost solely because they were applicable to the OBD such as that and RAVE. Or maybe I wanted to read them but that was part of the reason and they just weren't that good lol.
> 
> Gash Bell was solid though even if the earlier arcs went on too long for their own good and the humor was extremely hit and miss. I saw the dub on Toonami when I was even younger (same for RAVE tbh).


you didn't like Rave?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 2, 2021)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> you didn't like Rave?


It was too inconsistent. Weak start, pretty poor fights (the impacts usually felt "fake"), it picked up for a while, then it wanted me to enjoy it more than I did, then it got pretty bad for a while before picking up until the end, some monotonous bits aside.

It wasn't all bad, like I said. but calling it "good" would be an overstatement.


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 2, 2021)

MusubiKazesaru said:


> It was too inconsistent. Weak start, pretty poor fights (the impacts usually felt "fake"), it picked up for a while, then it wanted me to enjoy it more than I did, then it got pretty bad for a while before picking up until the end, some monotonous bits aside.
> 
> It wasn't all bad, like I said. but calling it "good" would be an overstatement.


The hardest part of Rave for me is the Doryu arc.

 I literally struggled to read that part.


----------



## manidk (Apr 2, 2021)

Kongou Banchou I enjoyed because it was just mindless fun and it knew it. It didn't try to be any more than it presented itself as and I appreciate that.

I reread RAVE kinda recently and yeah, it does get kind of overrated.  One thing that surprised me on the reread is that you can kind of see the beginnings of where FT would eventually head closer to the end of RAVE, just way more tame.

Gash could use some trimming to shorten some arcs and get the chapter count down but it's still one of my favorites. I love how the art and characters designs are so goofy until shit goes down then you can really feel the big moments through the art.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 2, 2021)

manidk said:


> Kongou Banchou I enjoyed because it was just mindless fun and it knew it.


Yea it is a fighting manga and it truly was just sticking to that concept.

 And that's what made it fun, the plot didn't actually matter as long as they are doing the shit they needed to do.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 2, 2021)

shade0180 said:


> The hardest part of Rave for me is the Doryu arc.
> 
> I literally struggled to read that part.


Yep, that's the one.



manidk said:


> Kongou Banchou I enjoyed because it was just mindless fun and it knew it. It didn't try to be any more than it presented itself as and I appreciate that.
> 
> I reread RAVE kinda recently and yeah, it does get kind of overrated.  One thing that surprised me on the reread is that you can kind of see the beginnings of where FT would eventually head closer to the end of RAVE, just way more tame.
> 
> Gash could use some trimming to shorten some arcs and get the chapter count down but it's still one of my favorites. I love how the art and characters designs are so goofy until shit goes down then you can really feel the big moments through the art.


The thing is that I want more than "mindless fun". If it's as mindless as that then it lacks things to distinguish itself. If more of it did stuff like the Machine Banchou arc then it could've been a better series.

I liked Gash a lot too. As I said, if it just trimmed a few things and made a few more things work a bit better it would be all the better for it.


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 2, 2021)

Well I a huge OP fan. So naturally shows like Gash are great for me. Humor fights and story. Rave was great when I was younger but as an older guy I see the flaws.


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 2, 2021)

Gash's humor was a huge hit for me.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 2, 2021)

Sometimes the humor hit, but other times it was like "what are they even doing?" I think some of it worked better in the anime.

Stuff like Norio Wakamoto singing about melons is comedy on its own.


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 2, 2021)

Really likes Teacher's Wife.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 7, 2021)

I’m ready for the chainsawman anime and I just finish so I’m a spider, so what


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 7, 2021)

@manidk 

Are you liking Rooftop 5 vs. Kaidou and Big Mom?


----------



## manidk (Apr 7, 2021)

B Rabbit said:


> @manidk
> 
> Are you liking Rooftop 5 vs. Kaidou and Big Mom?



Yeah, still trying to figure out how it's gonna end.  Oda gonna have to figure out a way to get Big Mom out of the picture.

Also, just reread/caught up with Boku no Hero.  Shit really went down since I last read it. I think I left off right after the Redestro bit originally.

Fucking R.I.P. Twice, he was a real one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Apr 8, 2021)

Isayama with the bootleg code geass ending.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Apr 8, 2021)

aot getting the ending it deserved lmao


----------



## LazyWaka (Apr 8, 2021)

I dropped off aot around the "humanity is still thriving outside the walls" plot twist.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 8, 2021)

Good to see this thread is still here

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Blade (Apr 8, 2021)

happy birthday msbd convo 

officially 5 years timeloop streak

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Byrd (Apr 8, 2021)

Blade said:


> happy birthday msbd convo
> 
> officially 5 years timeloop streak


Holy shit… the irony hahahahahaha


----------



## manidk (Apr 8, 2021)

Worse fate for Diavolo:

Eternal death cycle or being stuck in MSBD Convo loop?


----------



## Akira1993 (Apr 14, 2021)

This is how big this gorge's wall is inside, around small mountain to mountain-sized.


----------



## Akira1993 (Apr 14, 2021)

From outside


----------



## Akira1993 (Apr 14, 2021)

@Blade @shade0180 @B Rabbit @manidk 

What do you think? Is that feat around at least MCB+ since he destroyed a huge part of this gorge that is mountain-sized by just eyeballing alone?


----------



## manidk (May 20, 2021)

I can't believe Miura died before this convo.

Really gives you a clear image of the staying power of shitposting.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Xadlin (May 20, 2021)

I was summoned here for some reason.
eternal knocking never stops

Reactions: Like 1 | MAXIMUM 1


----------



## lokoxDZz (May 20, 2021)

manidk said:


> I can't believe Miura died before this convo.
> 
> Really gives you a clear image of the staying power of shitposting.


fucking bastard made me laugh

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TrueG 37 (May 20, 2021)

How the hell did I get here  ? Damn convo from 2016 gets revived .


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (May 20, 2021)

manidk said:


> I can't believe Miura died before this convo.
> 
> Really gives you a clear image of the staying power of shitposting.


The realization that Berserk will never ever be finished.


----------



## manidk (May 20, 2021)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> The realization that Berserk will never ever be finished.



Apparently his assistants have some sort of outline of how it's supposed to go but I'd almost rather not know at this point.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## B Rabbit (May 20, 2021)

manidk said:


> Apparently his assistants have some sort of outline of how it's supposed to go but I'd almost rather not know at this point.


They need to just give the plot points to an anime studio at this point.


----------



## lokoxDZz (May 20, 2021)

B Rabbit said:


> They need to just give the plot points to an anime studio at this point.


i wouldnt do it too much bureocracy, needs to be someone or a group of people with some passion to finsih it


----------



## manidk (May 20, 2021)

Yeah I'd need some sort of guarantee that what we may or may not end up getting is exactly what Miura intended.

This got me really worried about OP and HxH though, not gonna lie.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## B Rabbit (May 21, 2021)

OP should be fine. All his editors know the ending.

HxH probably could have ended after the Election arc.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (May 21, 2021)

manidk said:


> Yeah I'd need some sort of guarantee that what we may or may not end up getting is exactly what Miura intended.
> 
> This got me really worried about OP and HxH though, not gonna lie.


Togashi actually had to learn about the hard way back in YYH. (Reason it ended abruptly)
He probably takes better care of his body now, probably.
He still got fucked up though. (That and his Dragon Quest addiction...   )


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (May 29, 2021)

Who closed my gojo thread?
@MusubiKazesaru @Iwandesu @Masterblack06


----------



## Masterblack06 (May 29, 2021)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> Who closed my gojo thread?
> @MusubiKazesaru @Iwandesu @Masterblack06


People told you why. Dont gimmie that face like you ain't do nothing wrong

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jun 1, 2021)

Masterblack06 said:


> People told you why. Dont gimmie that face like you ain't do nothing wrong


B-b-but it isn't even a vs fight.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 1, 2021)

Come check us out! We go live at 8PM EST!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 1, 2021)

Masterblack06 said:


> People told you why. Dont gimmie that face like you ain't do nothing wrong



Damn son


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jun 1, 2021)

Eh, IMO Gojo shouldn't really be banned. Infinity isn't exactly any more hax than any space fuckery tech like going intangible, actually even worse. Unlike ywach whose powers could very well be straight out from fanfiction.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CrossTheHorizon (Jun 1, 2021)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> Eh, IMO Gojo shouldn't really be banned. Infinity isn't exactly any more hax than any space fuckery tech like going intangible, actually even worse. Unlike ywach whose powers could very well be straight out from fanfiction.



He's not banned because of his powers, he's banned because people act stupid when he's in the equation.

Same as Ywach tbh.


----------



## shade0180 (Jun 2, 2021)

CrossTheHorizon said:


> He's not banned because of his powers, he's banned because people act stupid when he's in the equation.
> 
> Same as Ywach tbh.


Yep like the first few months was okay until someone tried to wank his ability to stupid levels then that's when it was decided he should be banned.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jun 29, 2021)

@Masterblack06 
Unban hst matches


----------



## Tacocat (Jun 29, 2021)

Ban that guy ^


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jul 1, 2021)

saw a random thread on the NBD that made me remember this game I've played like 10 or so years ago.
not sure if you guys played this or even remember this.

good times...


----------



## Blade (Jul 1, 2021)

all i have to say is that

this convo still isn't locked


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Jul 1, 2021)

unlike those scp threads smh


----------



## Rom the Chad Knight (Jul 1, 2021)

We're just "scared" of the SCP's stomping our favorite characters.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Jul 1, 2021)

the funniest part about that is i am a fan of scp

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rom the Chad Knight (Jul 1, 2021)

OtherGalaxy said:


> the funniest part about that is i am a fan of scp


Be honest then.

Does Percy solo? or does Dane solo?


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Jul 1, 2021)

I'm not super knowledgable on the crazy cosmic stuff but from what I've seen Dane probably can

Like SCP is absolutely a megaverse but I didn't see any evidence in the threads of characters scaling to that, could be wrong but idk


----------



## Rom the Chad Knight (Jul 1, 2021)

Eh, Dane's a pussy but he's as strong as Percy so that = Multiversal+ soul rape out the ass.

I don't doubt that SCP's could be very powerful, but it seems like someone is taking too many liberties with context and interpretation.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Jul 1, 2021)

if you take the scp 3812 transcending the narrative of scp literally then he should be a megaversal character i think, but moba didn't post evidence that I saw of the scarlet king scaling to that, he was mainly using weird logic of 682 whose true form is iirc universal (again could be wrong here I haven't read all the scarlet king lore) being imperceivable and using a fractal multiverse that by our definition would "only" be multiversal+

thats what sucks is moba actually does know the verse inside and out to a way greater degree than I do, he just seemed to be overhyping parts of it


----------



## Rom the Chad Knight (Jul 1, 2021)

A good portion of what he was doing related back to dimensional tiering as i saw it anyways.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Jul 1, 2021)

Setting has some genuinely fantastic stories though, haven't stopped thinking about this one since I read it. It's just one interpretation of the scarlet king but it's by far the most interesting one imo


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## Qinglong (Oct 11, 2021)

Darth Nihilus said:


> lol


I made a new one and it got nuked too


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 11, 2021)

I care not what he does

I post when I want where I want


----------



## JFF (Oct 11, 2021)

Qinglong said:


> I made a new one and it got nuked too


This thread was spamed over and over; so rather. I will be looking now over this section while we see for additional moderation.


----------



## Qinglong (Oct 11, 2021)

Deleting posts which criticize you is moderation now?


----------



## JFF (Oct 11, 2021)

Qinglong said:


> Deleting posts which criticize you is moderation now?


As I explained to you @Qinglong (see private message along); there is a difference between insult and criticizing. I do understand that the content policies where not liked, but it was needed. This could been solved better; I do agree with that.


----------



## Qinglong (Oct 11, 2021)

JFF said:


> This thread was spamed over and over; so rather. I will be looking now over this section while we see for additional moderation.


----------



## Qinglong (Oct 11, 2021)

Why don’t you put the whole forum in a bottle if you can’t handle criticism? And you’re straight lying out of your mouth because chaos doesn’t spam anything especially not the convo thread


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 11, 2021)

JFF said:


> This thread was spamed over and over; so rather. I will be looking now over this section while we see for additional moderation.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JFF (Oct 11, 2021)

Qinglong said:


> Why don’t you put the whole forum in a bottle if you can’t handle criticism? And you’re straight lying out of your mouth because chaos doesn’t spam anything especially not the convo thread


Its again besides the point or the reason. Not about criticism.


----------



## Qinglong (Oct 11, 2021)

So you admit you deleted posts which weren’t spam while claiming they were spam and slandering the posters in the process?


----------



## JFF (Oct 11, 2021)

Qinglong said:


> So you admit you deleted posts which weren’t spam while claiming they were spam and slandering the posters in the process?


The other way around -- bigger insults along with spam.


----------



## Qinglong (Oct 11, 2021)

There wasn’t a single insult in chaos’s posts asking you to chill out and stop taking yourself so seriously. Quit the nonsense.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 11, 2021)

Qinglong said:


> There wasn’t a single insult in chaos’s posts asking you to chill out and stop taking yourself so seriously. Quit the nonsense.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## JFF (Oct 11, 2021)

Qinglong said:


> There wasn’t a single insult in chaos’s posts asking you to chill out and stop taking yourself so seriously. Quit the nonsense.


That is not correct; I assume you did not see.

Look, we want a friendly board; no fights and not that drama. As easy as it gets.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 11, 2021)

Qinglong said:


> ChaosTheory123 is not Nostalgiafan.



We got a conspiracy theory going around now? I never predicted something like this with the coming of OBD 2027, but I do like me some side stories


----------



## JFF (Oct 11, 2021)

Darth Nihilus said:


> We got a conspiracy theory going around now? I never predicted something like this with the coming of OBD 2027, but I do like me some side stories


Na, all is fine. But you cannot make everybody happy. Again, there was some heavy insulting in that thread and that is why it was removed. I think that makes sense.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 11, 2021)

JFF said:


> Na, all is fine. But you cannot make everybody happy. Again, there was some heavy insulting in that thread and that is why it was removed. I think that makes sense.



You must be new here then. Cause that's what we do in here. Either that or you haven't been around here or don't know how the OBD operates on all sides. It tends to get like that on a regular basis. You trying to close the bottle is only going to make it pop even harder when it opens.


----------



## JFF (Oct 11, 2021)

Darth Nihilus said:


> You must be new here then. Cause that's what we do in here. Either that or you haven't been around here or don't know how the OBD operates on all sides. It tends to get like that on a regular basis. You trying to close the bottle is only going to make it pop even harder when it opens.


Maybe it then needs better moderation to make it a better user experience. And this might be now the opportunity for this.

And I am learning fast -- so bear with me

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 11, 2021)

JFF said:


> Maybe it then needs better moderation to make it a better user experience. And this might be now the opportunity for this.
> 
> And I am learning fast -- so bear with me



No one asked for better moderation. You're the only one with a problem with how it's been running it seems. Doesn't really matter. The die has been cast a long time ago. What there was to be learned you have shown up late to experience.


----------



## MrPopo (Oct 11, 2021)

Did the meta convo get deleted


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 11, 2021)

JFF said:


> Maybe it then needs better moderation to make it a better user experience. And this might be now the opportunity for this.
> 
> And I am learning fast -- so bear with me


Imagine trying to make the OBD "friendly"

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## JFF (Oct 11, 2021)

Iwandesu said:


> Imagine trying to make the OBD "friendly"


Its brave new world ! Imagine, imagine

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Ningen 3


----------



## MrPopo (Oct 11, 2021)

JFF said:


> Its brave new world ! Imagine, imagine


Why was Shrike demodded?


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Oct 11, 2021)

Brave new world of non existent activity, sure. You should really ask the staff how this always ends when they try. Just some free advice.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Oct 11, 2021)

Yeah, I can't really disagree with that at this point.


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 11, 2021)

Stop deleting everything

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Oct 11, 2021)

Iwan don't fight it. This is the future. It can't be changed. Mbxx's brave new world.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Oct 11, 2021)

i for one welcome our new future

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Oct 11, 2021)

Everyone is waiting for something to happen but it never does. I guess that sums up this forum now. Kinda disappointing in a way. Jump in and shitpost about something random. What's the worst that can happen?


----------



## shieldbounce (Oct 11, 2021)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Oct 11, 2021)

Oddly fitting ngl.


----------



## shieldbounce (Oct 11, 2021)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Oddly fitting ngl.


Might as well post something since there's not much to do in this thread, boredom?

Btw any one of you guys watch any particular Youtubers at all that do VS debates/vids/etc?

Antoine Bandele and EvanNova for example


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Oct 11, 2021)

Sadly I dont partake in that and I'm having doubts anyone else is jumping in this conversation. Good sign for the future.


----------



## Yamato (Oct 12, 2021)

This one is probably gonna get nuked too, heck perhaps the whole OBD


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Oct 12, 2021)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Sadly I dont partake in that and I'm having doubts anyone else is jumping in this conversation. Good sign for the future.


lel, I see you've been dragged back into the forum. Nice timing.


----------



## Xadlin (Oct 12, 2021)

I could do my final flash sacrifice and post the forbidden thing


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Oct 12, 2021)

Good luck trying to turn the OBD or any VS battle community into the kind of kindergarten that you dream of, sausage-kun.

I'm sure that it will work wonders, just like in the past.


----------



## JFF (Oct 12, 2021)

TYPE-Rey said:


> Good luck trying to turn the OBD or any VS battle community into the kind of kindergarten that you dream of, sausage-kun.
> 
> I'm sure that it will work wonders, just like in the past.


I did not say "kindergarten", but we can certainly do better.

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Oct 12, 2021)

JFF said:


> did not say "kindergarten


You didn't say it, but that is what you are basically thinking of.

A heavily censored place where you have no choice but to play nice even when there's no reason to.





JFF said:


> but we can certainly do better


Sure we can , everybody can do better.

The problem is that you are not even deigning it important to let us know what "better" means. I don't even think you know what better should be.

Like come with a concrete  list of points that once implemented, would facilitate the betterment of this place.

Instead you're keeping it vague by using platitudes and cryptic bullshit that nobody here can comprehend.

Another question is : better for whom ? For you or for the OBD. Cause i'm confident to say that what is better for you is worse for us


----------



## JFF (Oct 12, 2021)

TYPE-Rey said:


> Sure we can , everybody can do better.
> 
> The problem is that you are not even deigning it important to let us know what "better" means. I don't even think you know what better should be.
> 
> ...



Less / no spam, more on topic, better organized.

The idea should be fan discussions; from what I saw; many postings from certain users f.e. contain just "one word". So trying to avoid certain basic things; I am not sure that is worse.

And I could go on 

Another issue; Convo threads where not relocated.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Qinglong (Oct 12, 2021)

whole lotta spam in a convo thread I’m sure


----------



## Ratchet (Oct 12, 2021)

Was just providing some friendly advice on forum etiquette, @JFF


----------



## JFF (Oct 12, 2021)

Ratchet said:


> Was just providing some friendly advice on forum etiquette, @JFF


Yes, you did

Reactions: Ningen 1


----------



## JFF (Oct 12, 2021)

Xadlin said:


> Oi
> 
> Dont go and shit on Chief. of all mods ive meet, @Masterblack06  is the only one that gained my respect


Alright, maybe not fair on part. But fact is; it was spammy.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## MrPopo (Oct 12, 2021)

JFF said:


> Alright, maybe not fair on part. But fact is; it was spammy.


That's the point of a convo thread tho


----------



## JFF (Oct 12, 2021)

MrPopo said:


> That's the point of a convo thread tho


Not the convo; around.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## MrPopo (Oct 12, 2021)

JFF said:


> Not the convo; around.


Around what? The section?


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Oct 12, 2021)

This is hurting you not me. I told you I don't care if you keep deleting them. Every time you do you're proving my point. Be a bigger man and stop this.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 12, 2021)

Happy Birthday @OtherGalaxy  !!!

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Oct 12, 2021)

thank you


----------



## shieldbounce (Oct 12, 2021)

OtherGalaxy said:


> thank you


You got any plans for today?
Send a pic of your birthday feast or something


----------



## Steven (Oct 13, 2021)

Why is this convo from 2016?


----------



## shieldbounce (Oct 13, 2021)

Ziggy said:


> Why is this convo from 2016?


Because ever since the OBD convo threads started popping up and started getting filled to the brim, this thread here has become obsolete, pretty much.

But people from different sections are welcome here anytime!


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Oct 18, 2021)

Ziggy said:


> Why is this convo from 2016?


Because it got Knocked.
Eternally.


----------



## shieldbounce (Oct 18, 2021)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> Because it got Knocked.
> Eternally.


To be fair, this thread stopped becoming relevant ever since the OBD conversation threads started to pick up in popularity.

So as for what this thread is actually for? Your guess is good as mine.

But now that the OBD thread has become quiet...


----------



## B Rabbit (Oct 18, 2021)

This thread stays because for the time it was pretty cool how the Cancerdome family decided to just have a hang out. Which was during the day pretty weird because HST always ended in flame wars. 

Now only OG and I remain, while Sables and Nighty are doing other things outside the OBD. While Manidk, Null, Luciano, Wobbler etc are pretty much dead and moved on. 

But while it was here, it was actually really good time and a close group.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shieldbounce (Oct 18, 2021)

B Rabbit said:


> Now only OG and I remain, while Sables and Nighty are doing other things outside the OBD. While Manidk, Null, Luciano, Wobbler etc are pretty much dead and moved on.


You think it'd be possible for members from other sections to visit this place more often (based on why they didn't become regulars here before, reasons reasons) after some time would pass?

This section still remains open instead of being outright put to sleep so it's not like the complete deletion of this entire section wasn't intended by anybody really.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 20, 2021)

Really ?


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 20, 2021)

This is the Cancerdome convo
It's the place fucking name


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 20, 2021)

It remains because it is a memento from those times


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 20, 2021)

manidk said:


> Fuck.
> 
> If Knocking is done to this convo, it may be around for years.


Manidk knew what was up


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Oct 21, 2021)

Iwandesu said:


> This is the Cancerdome convo
> It's the place fucking name


Who are you talking to?


----------



## Iwandesu (Oct 21, 2021)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> Who are you talking to?


Our lord and savior Mbxx who deleted my previous post


----------



## DarkTorrent (Oct 21, 2021)

Ziggy said:


> Why is this convo from 2016?



because even cemeteries need a toilet


----------



## DarkTorrent (Oct 21, 2021)

Also why is mbxx acting like the new manager meme


----------



## MrPopo (Oct 21, 2021)

DarkTorrent said:


> Also why is mbxx acting like the new manager meme


He's always been like that, it's just Leaked into public view


----------



## Edward Nygma (Oct 21, 2021)

I always forget which of the convo threads is the active one. Posted this in the meta yesterday. 



> RIP to a king.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Oct 21, 2021)

Edward Nygma said:


> I always forget which of the convo threads is the active one. Posted this in the meta yesterday.




Though, I guess both are dead now.


----------



## manidk (Nov 1, 2021)

B Rabbit said:


> Manidk


I have been summoned.


----------



## manidk (Nov 1, 2021)

Iwandesu said:


> Manidk knew what was up


My CoO is absolutely unrivaled.

Mani D. K.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Nov 1, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manidk (Nov 1, 2021)

But yeah I check in here once every couple weeks or so.

I'm not following as many series as I used to nowadays is probably a big part of my inactivity.  Other than just the general inactivity of this Convo, that is.

I think I'm only really following One Piece, Fire Force, Tower of God, and BnHA on a weekly basis.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 1, 2021)

manidk said:


> But yeah I check in here once every couple weeks or so.
> 
> I'm not following as many series as I used to nowadays is probably a big part of my inactivity.  Other than just the general inactivity of this Convo, that is.
> 
> I think I'm only really following One Piece, Fire Force, Tower of God, and BnHA on a weekly basis.


thats 3 more than me


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Nov 1, 2021)

manidk said:


> But yeah I check in here once every couple weeks or so.
> 
> I'm not following as many series as I used to nowadays is probably a big part of my inactivity.  Other than just the general inactivity of this Convo, that is.
> 
> I think I'm only really following One Piece, Fire Force, Tower of God, and BnHA on a weekly basis.


you should peep jujutsu kaisen
it's sort of filling the void HxH left when it went on hiatus

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## manidk (Nov 2, 2021)

I've seen a lot of hype around that and... Demon Slayer I think?  I'll probably get around to one or both of them when I clear my TV and video game backlog.

Been watching Atlanta and Ted Lasso lately, good shit.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Nov 2, 2021)

I loved JJK.

The only ongoing shounen in a decade that made me want to read weekly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Nov 2, 2021)

God if JJK was around during the cancerdome days, we may have to close the forum because of Gojo.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Nov 2, 2021)

JJK is great shit. It's pretty transparently inspired by Togashi (and also Kubo) in the best way possible. Great art and style too


----------



## B Rabbit (Nov 2, 2021)

The fact JJK is going to end already makes it better than HxH for me. 

Wish I never read HxH tbh. My biggest pet peeve is getting into a media that might never end. It's why I stopped read GoT.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Nov 2, 2021)

I'm a huge HxH fan after having put it off for nearly a decade. It immediately jumped to my second favorite manga spot (after JoJo of course) after I finished Chimera Ant. It's so goos that I don't even care if it finishes, what I got to experience was already lifechanging


----------



## manidk (Nov 2, 2021)

Chimera Ant arc is top tier manga arcs.

York New is also pretty good.

Didn't love the island one or whatever it was, can't remember.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Nov 2, 2021)

Never got the whole “everything finished is better than everything without an ending” mindset that a lot of people have. Like if someone tried to tell me Naruto is better than Phoenix, I wouldn’t be able to take them seriously. 

I like JJK a lot and have been following it since before the anime, but it’s a couple tiers below HxH for me & a tier below YYH. JJK has a lot of style, just lacking in substance.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Steven (Nov 2, 2021)

JJK is good,but nothing more

Mediocre Story,decent cast and decent fights.

Overall,its pretty much overrated


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Nov 2, 2021)

Jackalinthebox said:


> Never got the whole “everything finished is better than everything without an ending” mindset that a lot of people have. Like if someone tried to tell me Naruto is better than Phoenix, I wouldn’t be able to take them seriously.
> 
> I like JJK a lot and have been following it since before the anime, but it’s a couple tiers below HxH for me & a tier below YYH. JJK has a lot of style, just lacking in substance.


yeah I didn't so much mean JJK was as good as hxh or yyh at all, just that it has the same energy they did and for Togashi fans it's the closest thing we're gonna get. I don't find the series to be overrated, but it's definitely not as deep as HxH is or even One Piece, although I'd rate the Shibuya Incident on its own as highly as I would any OP arc

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Nov 2, 2021)

Shibuya arc is good but it's a little overrated. 

Nothing but flashy fights and high stakes after high stakes. Very little character development or breathers to truly understand the impact of everything that happened.

It's a flaw the JJK has at the moment.


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Nov 2, 2021)

OtherGalaxy said:


> yeah I didn't so much mean JJK was as good as hxh or yyh at all, just that it has the same energy they did and for Togashi fans it's the closest thing we're gonna get. I don't find the series to be overrated, but it's definitely not as deep as HxH is or even One Piece, although I'd rate the Shibuya Incident on its own as highly as I would any OP arc


My bad, didn’t mean to direct it at you or anything. Just saw it mentioned & was speaking in general. Was a trend in the JJK fanbase at one point to call Shibuya the better Chimera Ant for instance lol. 

I think JJK is able to capture a similar essence at times through the darker tone & morally grey characters. Where the disconnect is at is the absence of nuance. The super quick pacing makes for an always entertaining weekly read, but think the series would benefit from slowing down from time to time to further characterize the cast. 

Shibuya & Hidden Inventory were both really good. I would rank them among some of OP’s best arcs. Nanami, Geto & Toji are easily among JJK’s best written characters.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Nov 3, 2021)

@OtherGalaxy is JoJo worth watching?


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Nov 3, 2021)

Ziggy said:


> @OtherGalaxy is JoJo worth watching?


the manga is much better but the anime is good too and a pretty faithful adaptation. Theyre about to adapt part 6 which is probably the craziest part of the story


----------



## Steven (Nov 3, 2021)

OtherGalaxy said:


> the manga is much better but the anime is good too and a pretty faithful adaptation. Theyre about to adapt part 6 which is probably the craziest part of the story


I prefer Anime over Manga(not all,but in general)

Are all season connected?


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Nov 3, 2021)

Ziggy said:


> I prefer Anime over Manga(not all,but in general)
> 
> Are all season connected?


it's a generational story so each part follows a new cast but theyre all related eg Part 2 follows Part 1 guy's grandson and so on. Parts 7 and 8 take place in a parallel universe so they aren't directly connected but they're part of the same multiverse.


----------



## Steven (Nov 4, 2021)

OtherGalaxy said:


> it's a generational story so each part follows a new cast but theyre all related eg Part 2 follows Part 1 guy's grandson and so on. Parts 7 and 8 take place in a parallel universe so they aren't directly connected but they're part of the same multiverse.


I watched the first 5 episodes but why the hell im watching a Zombie-Vampire-Horror-Splatter Anime?

I thought JoJo is a Battle-Shounen/Comedy Anime


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Nov 4, 2021)

>comedy


----------



## Steven (Nov 4, 2021)

OtherGalaxy said:


> >comedy


I mean,i saw a lot of memes

Is only Season 1 such "brutal" or all Seasons?I rly like the show so far


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Nov 4, 2021)

Ziggy said:


> I mean,i saw a lot of memes
> 
> Is only Season 1 such "brutal" or all Seasons?I rly like the show so far


every season is that brutal  

the series is just very over the top, so it spawned a lot of memes, but it takes itself completely seriously which is one of its biggest strengths

it's a monumentally influential series, the author has been in the Louvre

favorite manga of all time

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## manidk (Nov 4, 2021)

Which reminds me I stopped reading Jojolion years ago.  Might pick that back up now that it's done.

Also parts 2, 4, 7 > 6, 3 > 5, 1.

Although I've heard part 5 was improved somehow recently?  New translations?


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Nov 4, 2021)

manidk said:


> Which reminds me I stopped reading Jojolion years ago.  Might pick that back up now that it's done.
> 
> Also parts 2, 4, 7 > 6, 3 > 5, 1.
> 
> Although I've heard part 5 was improved somehow recently?  New translations?


yeah the jojos colored adventure team gave it an accurate translation after all these years like how Invincible Trio did for part 4. I haven't reread all of it though, need to just reread all of jojo in general at some point tbh

and jojolion is absolutely nuts lol craziest thing Araki's ever written

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manidk (Nov 4, 2021)

Gonna have to give Part 5 another chance at some point then.  I did enjoy the cast after all.

Also, good to hear about Jojolion being nuts.  I think when I left off they were dealing with homing tornadoes or something.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Nov 4, 2021)

oh yeah, you barely scratched the surface of the nuttier stuff

chapter 99 is genuinely the most insane thing araki has ever written


----------



## manidk (Nov 4, 2021)

Fuck yeah, I want back on Mr. Araki's wild ride.  Probably gonna try to blast through it this weekend.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Nov 4, 2021)

and of course some excellent fights you're gonna get to experience too, enjoy the ride man


----------



## Lurko (Nov 6, 2021)

B Rabbit said:


> The fact JJK is going to end already makes it better than HxH for me.
> 
> Wish I never read HxH tbh. My biggest pet peeve is getting into a media that might never end. It's why I stopped read GoT.


Me too. Got into when I was teen or kid.


----------



## manidk (Nov 19, 2021)

So I caught up with JJK.

It's pretty good, definitely wears it's HxH influences on it's sleeve.  It threw a lot of names at me real quick so I had to keep a wiki tab open to remember who is who. 

I like that people actually die, brutally, even.

Hated Mahito, pretty shit-tier villain and he got bailed out too many times for my liking.

Megumi and Yuji are tight, I feel like Nobara could've used more panel-time, felt like she kinda got ignored other than a couple cool moments.  Just not as important to the story as the other two.  Sakura treatment.

Hanami, Maki, Yuta, and Panda are all pretty tight.  There's no one other than Mahito I just straight up don't like but definitely a lot of characters that I feel could/couldve used more development.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Nov 19, 2021)

The series does like some substance. Def has way more style to it.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Nov 19, 2021)

lol i love mahito


----------



## manidk (Nov 19, 2021)

Mahito could've been better handled.  I feel like we could've gotten a little less of him.  As frequently as he showed up he basically had to use the Joestar secret technique or get bailed out so that he'd stay relevant.  The fire guy (jogo?) kinda hit the sweet spot there.  I also like how he attempted to punch way above his weight class(Gojo, Sakuna) and looked pretty weak but when you see him against literally everyone else he no-diffs.

Also I forgot to mention Todo, love that guy.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Nov 20, 2021)

yeah Jogo was actually probably the fourth strongest character so far he just got stacked with horrible matchups


----------



## manidk (Dec 25, 2021)

OP is still good and all but I really miss the pre-timeskip art style.  Can't express exactly why.  Alabasta/Jaya/Sky Island really hits different visually than the newer arcs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Dec 25, 2021)

I personally like both styles but it's such a trip to compare pre skip and post skip character design. Oda was really doing whatever the fuck in pre skip

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manidk (Dec 25, 2021)

Yeah I'm not trying to say I hate it nowadays or anything but it honestly seems like something all the popular shonen manga do as they stack hundreds of chapters.  Bleach and Naruto definitely fell victim to it as well.  The earlier uh... "Rougher" art styles turned into cleaner lines and neglected backgrounds.

And yeah, for all the occasional hate I hear for Oda's character designs, his pre-ts shit was gold for the most part.  Just the sheer variety amazes me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Dec 25, 2021)

Oda is one of the best character designers I've ever seen. The only manga character designer I can think of that's better off top is Araki. Oda really just be doing whatever the fuck and it always works somehow

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Dec 26, 2021)

King's design is amazing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manidk (Dec 26, 2021)

Yes.

Once the gimp suit got slashed off of him especially.

Also I forgot how many absolutely savage one-liners Enel had before Luffy showed up.  My man was physically and emotionally roasting everyone on Sky Island before meeting his natural enemy.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Dec 26, 2021)

I AM



GOD !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kingslayer (Dec 26, 2021)

OtherGalaxy said:


> Oda is one of the best character designers I've ever seen. The only manga character designer I can think of that's better off top is Araki. Oda really just be doing whatever the fuck and it always works somehow


Tsukasa hojo, Takehiko inoue , Hiromu Arakawa are miles ahead than oda.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Dec 26, 2021)

of those I've only read Hiromu Arakawa's works and she does not have anywhere near the range Oda does with his designs. This isn't disparaging her art in any way, she's a great artist, but purely in terms of character design it doesn't compare.


----------



## B Rabbit (Dec 26, 2021)

Yeah neither does the City Hunter Mangaka.


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Dec 26, 2021)

Oda’s character designs tend to be hit or miss with most people. Either they love them or they hate them. I fall somewhere  in the middle, think they’re okay.


----------



## manidk (Dec 26, 2021)

OtherGalaxy said:


> I AM
> 
> 
> 
> GOD !



People do not fear God.

FEAR IS GOD.

Also, after shocking Robin we get:

Zoro: But she's a woman!

Enel: ... I know, I saw.

Cold blooded.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Dec 26, 2021)

manidk said:


> People do not fear God.
> 
> FEAR IS GOD.
> 
> ...


also provided us with one of the rawest Sanji moments


----------



## SSMG (Dec 26, 2021)

Sanji asking for a light was one of the most badass scenes in the entire series.


----------



## manidk (Dec 27, 2021)

See, that's the art style I want to see more.

That early-mid OP/Soul Society/Sasuke Retrieval arc stuff.


----------



## B Rabbit (Dec 28, 2021)

TBh. 


I really liked Sanji here:


----------



## B Rabbit (Jan 23, 2022)

Ngl.

I have mad respect for Naruto calling out his son publicly for cheating. I know it wasn't easy, but the amount of integrity that showed was dope for someone like Naruto.


----------



## manidk (Feb 21, 2022)

Man. 

Kinda crazy to think about how nuts this thread would've gone after the last chapter of OP if it was the regs from back in the day.

And now, silence.

Also, crazy to think that back in the day was like, 2014-2015ish.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Sablés (Feb 22, 2022)

manidk said:


> Also, crazy to think that back in the day was like, 2014-2015ish.


Damn. 

You're old, Mani.


----------



## shieldbounce (Feb 22, 2022)

manidk said:


> Man.
> 
> Kinda crazy to think about how nuts this thread would've gone after the last chapter of OP if it was the regs from back in the day.
> 
> ...


Not sure about that. 

This particular thread here hasn't been all that active ever since the regular OBD conversation threads were constantly made and archived.

Now that all the active posters got removed, both threads aren't active.


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Feb 22, 2022)

this has about equal activity as the main OBD thread now  

but it's to be expected when there's a mass migration


----------



## Byrd (Feb 22, 2022)

Forever stuck in a knocking lol

damn


----------



## manidk (Feb 24, 2022)

Sablés said:


> Damn.
> 
> You're old, Mani.



I'm old enough that grunting everytime I stand up off the couch is the norm.

So yeah, you right.


----------



## Stroev (Apr 1, 2022)

Last post was in february, wow.


----------



## Akira1993 (Apr 2, 2022)

Stroev said:


> Last post was in february, wow.


----------



## jesusus (Apr 4, 2022)

When will the OBD regulars return from their ban?


----------



## Xadlin (Apr 5, 2022)

jesusus said:


> When will the OBD regulars return from their ban?


never. they migrated to their own forum.

its full of hookers and black jack. nice place

Reactions: Informative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## manidk (Apr 7, 2022)

Nobody who posts here is what I'd call "Regular."

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

